# [MC] Nvidia 320.18 WHQL Display Driver is Damaging GPUs



## banging34hzs

http://modcrash.com/nvidia-display-driver-damaging-gpus/#.UbS1ePnvtQs
Quote:


> It seems as soon as Nvidia hit an all time high with their GPU's, there is evidence that the 320.18 WHQL display drivers are killing off GPUs. *Fortunately it hasn't killed every card it's touched*


Seems some people's cards are getting damaged from the 320.18's

Mods:
could not find in search and don't know if this is the right section or not.


----------



## th3illusiveman

well this is serious enough for the news section that's for sure. Those are some killer drivers lol, so much for the whole better drivers thing


----------



## voxox

Given the problems/issues I had with the drivers, I'd say that's probably the case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxox*
> 
> Just to add to this topic. The issue is related to the drivers. I installed 320.18 drivers and here are the following problems:
> 
> -After my computer's monitor turns off, it wouldn't come back on. (happened about 7-10 times)
> -Random freezes for about 10 seconds long. (happened about 4-8 times.)
> -Tomb Raider had all kinds of strange looking jittery and artifact effects. (The game was unplayable) This is only one game.
> -After setting the fan to manual in After Burner, it would default to auto for no apparent reason.
> 
> All this within 24 hour period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed the 314.22 and absolutely NO problems at all.


----------



## cdoublejj

I don't' see how this is possible, at most it's a reflow issue.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voxox*
> 
> Given the problems/issues I had with the drivers, I'd say that's probably the case.


On a similar note, since installing these drivers I've had screen saver (blank, no animation







) hard-freeze my system 4 times in the past week. It happened once with the 314.22 set, as well, but only once.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Interesting. I've only been getting the normal crashes in PS2 and nothing else is crashing. Even our daily builds at work haven't had issues on 320.18 and we don't have official support yet.


----------



## circeseye

neither me nor my son has been having any issues with this driver


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*
> 
> Interesting. I've only been getting the normal crashes in PS2 and nothing else is crashing. Even our daily builds at work haven't had issues on 320.18 and we don't have official support yet.


It may not affect all gpus but I thought the nvidia users of OCN might want to know of this before its to late for those having issues.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> I don't' see how this is possible, at most it's a reflow issue.


Just like the Nvidia drivers that burnt cards?

LOL


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Just like the Nvidia drivers that burnt cards?
> 
> LOL


We know but at least we can stop trolling. Its a serious problem and the last that we want is to troll


----------



## Diablosbud

Nice, I've been folding with this driver installed







. There must be lenient quality standards for WHQL certification. I had problems with my screen turning black a couple of times a few days ago, but it's been fine ever since. The performance seems better since reinstalling the previous WHQL driver, but I saw no artifacts playing Grid 2 or Killing Floor. This was on an EVGA Superclocked GTX 650 Ti by the way.


----------



## theturbofd

Had the black screen and had to hard reset twice but after that it's been fine


----------



## A Bad Day

Looks like Notebookreview is also having some issues: http://forum.notebookreview.com/gaming-software-graphics-cards/719894-nvidia-320-18-whql-update-complete-wreck.html


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> http://modcrash.com/nvidia-display-driver-damaging-gpus/#.UbS1ePnvtQs
> Seems some people's cards are getting damaged from the 320.18's
> 
> Mods:
> could not find in search and don't know if this is the right section or not.


Quote:


> It seems as soon as Nvidia hit an all time high with their GPU's, there is evidence that the 320.18 WHQL display drivers are killing off GPUs. Fortunately it hasn't killed every card it's touched (*It's actually a very low amount*), but there is hardly any good news to report about the 320.18 WHQL display drivers.


Sweet, a witch hunt.

Notice how well he (an AMD owner no less) covers his butt with the bolded line.

My thoughts are this. If it's *proven* that the drivers killed those very few cards then by all means roast Nvidia for it both here and everywhere.

For those of you that are sick and tired of the incorrect notion that AMD drivers suck, this is how nonsense like that gets started. So don't be part of it.

But there is zero proof. There is only rumor and speculation.

I've been running these drivers for weeks with no issues and plenty of people at the Nvidia forums chimed in to say the same.

There are some legit issues that will need to be corrected of course but killing cards I have a very hard time believing.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> We know but at least we can stop trolling. Its a serious problem and the last that we want is to troll


*Thanks sugar, I am with you on this. It is a serious issue.*

I don't want my cards to burn, I'm actually running a GTX 780 with 320.18 *and I noticed some strange artifacts yesterday in Far Cry 3*.

I uninstalled the game and reinstall it and the problem was gone. Because I didn't know about the 320.18 issue. I will test more today.

But I also noticed some *texture flickering* in Metro Last Light. *Fog flickering*.

I am very scare about this since my GTX 780 is under water. I don't want it to die. I was planning of playing games all day


----------



## CBZ323

I also had bad experiences with BF3 and bad textures with my 670 but now with the 780's i have no choice but to use these crappy drivers.


----------



## nitrubbb

having exactly the same problems with BF3, turned purple, flickering black/white etc

660 twin frozr 3


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> It may not affect all gpus but I thought the nvidia users of OCN might want to know of this before its to late for those having issues.


I don't deny it's possible. I'm just curious about what would be causing this. I find it hard to believe that they'd allow another fan-control issue to come through. It's possible it might be an installer issue that caused improper detection.

Still, with how few incidents are reported, it's plausible that there are other things in play here. If that dead 570 was reference PCB, it could have been dying for quite a while and the boot problems sound like corrupted installs.


----------



## General123

That awkward moment when you have these drivers and nothing is wrong


----------



## Paladin Goo

Guess I'll consider myself fortunate. 680 SLI here with 320.18, Windows 8 Enterprise x64. No issues. In fact, I just beat Metro 2033 again and have played a couple hours of Last Light. No issues in BF3 either...so...yeah guess I'm lucky


----------



## dafour

I've had no problems,but hey better safe then sorry,rollback here.


----------



## Motive

Yeah, I had those same artifacts in BF3 with those drivers. I went back down to 310.90. Works fine.


----------



## nitrubbb

how to rollback?


----------



## MPDpsycho

I haven't experienced a single problem so far *knock on wood*. Would you advise rolling back to 314.22?


----------



## crazydj

Quoted from the website:

"07:44AM - User with GTX 460 reports intermittent complete lock up of PC using 320.18 display drivers"

So i am not the only one having this issue with my GTX 460! My bro and dad were using it and the PC would hang at random times! I had to kill my overclocks and everything thinking that it was an overheating issue or something.
On my i5 rig with 2500k and GTX 460, it was reported to me that the cursor would teleport all over the screen, PC would intermittently hang and the cursor would be a hand sign, a loading circle sign and all that. When playing Planetside 2, it would get random BSODs which dont happen.

On my C2D E6600 rig with a GT 610, before my PC loads, i will see artifacts on my mouse cursor; as in, the whole screen is black and my cursor is a very large "artifact" box which can be moved around the screen. I need to wait for a few seconds for it to disappear.

Anyone has any ideas how do i roll back the driver in the correct and safe manner? I want the OCN version. Haha.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

I've been getting extremely bad artifacting in Crysis 3 since I installed these drivers. Like the whole screen is odd colors. It isn't all the time but it has happened multiple times. I'll try and grab a video of it next time it happens.


----------



## Kasp1js

There doesn't seem to be enough evidence to proclaim that the driver is actually killing gpu's.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazydj*
> 
> Quoted from the website:
> 
> "07:44AM - User with GTX 460 reports intermittent complete lock up of PC using 320.18 display drivers"
> 
> So i am not the only one having this issue with my GTX 460! My bro and dad were using it and the PC would hang at random times! I had to kill my overclocks and everything thinking that it was an overheating issue or something. Anyone has any ideas how do i roll back the driver in the correct and safe manner?


If you click the link of the article, you have a detailed step-by-step tutorial

Quote:


> What you'll need: A little bit of patience..!
> *Compatible/Working geforce driver for you GPU extracted from Nvidia installer to a newly created folder on your desktop.
> *Installed Driver Fusion, aka Driver Sweeper Link: http://www.treexy.com/media/30691/driver_fusion_1.6.0.exe
> *Installed CCleaner Link: http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download/standard
> 
> First: Boot into Safe Mode follow instructions below!
> *Win7 -Restart PC and keep hitting F8 on your keyboard until you see an option to select Safe Mode.
> *Win8 -Open Notepad, copy and paste the following command line: C:\Windows\system32>shutdown /r /o /f /t 00
> -then save-as this text file with the following name onto your desktop: SafeBoot8.bat
> -Now once you run this created batch file your PC will reboot into SafeMode Menu, select option 4 for Safe Mode.
> 
> Second: Once in Safe Mode Go to your device manager!
> -1- Win7/Win8 hold down Windows Key on your keyboard & simultaneously press R, paste the following command and hit OK: devmgmt.msc
> -2- Now expand Display adapters by clicking on the small triangle then right-click on your Nvidia GeForce GPU and select Uninstall.
> -3- Then open Driver Fusion Utility and select/mark Nvidia Display & Nvidia PhysX & hit analyze, delete what ever it finds but don't click on reboot just yet.
> -4- Open CCleaner and scan registry several times until it finds nothing once finished reboot your Win7/Win8 PC back into Safe Mode.
> -5- Repeat step 3 & step 4 above until Driver Fusion finds nothing, rebooting into Safe Mode each time until finished.
> 
> Third: Installing working driver from Safe Mode!
> -Open GeForce Driver folder that you had created previously from an extracted driver at the beginning of this guide, and right-click on setup.exe & run as Admin
> -Click Agree & Continue & select Custom/Advanced option & deselect everything that you don't need or have use for like 3D crap but make sure you select clean install.
> -Finish Installation and reboot normally this time back to your desktop and continue-on with your life
> !eNjoY.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> That awkward moment when you have these drivers and nothing is wrong


+1, I haven't had any problem with this driver either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> how to rollback?


Install the 314.22 driver and choose the "clean install" option.


----------



## M1sT3rM4n

Since a very long time ago, all Nvidia-packaged driver software comes with a complete wipe/install new driver feature if you select custom during setup.


----------



## toughboy

currently using this driver so far no problems at all


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> +1, I haven't had any problem with this driver either.


Same here, used them since they came out.

While some people have had issues with the drivers, I doubt they're killing cards.


----------



## sdlvx

If this is a new issue, you can just look at release notes and deduce what it is by looking at what changed from working versions: http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/320.18/320.18-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf

Biggest change is GTX 780 support, with the new GPU boost. It'd be interesting to see if someone having these problems can monitor clock speeds and voltages on the cards, as well as temps, to see if the new boost is doing something like overclocking cards it's not supposed to overclock.

Other than that the release notes are a bunch of bugfixes. Unless they completely botched some bug fixes and made tons of new bugs, I'd lean more towards it being a problem with a new feature.

It's never fun to lose hardware and I feel sorry for the folks who have issues.


----------



## Crouch

That explains the artifacts I was getting in BF3







I'm really freaked out







Gonna revert back to 314.22.......


----------



## Nonehxc

Lol. Better safe than sorry folks, rollback!! If it's no good, there's no reason for keeping unstable and psychopatix drivers

Obligatory joke: Nvidia has the bigger "dies". When you're enjoying your card, new driver releases with "hot" improvements ...your card boosts to bust, and many "die"...I wonder if it's a mad scheme by Nvidia to push consumers to renew their cards. Buy next Nvidia generation, suckers!!6xx is so last year were gonna autodestruct them for you. Don't thank us, were providing you with the usual awesome support...Support us!!


----------



## nitrubbb

interesting, I went to control panel, uninstalled NVIDIA Graphics Driver 320.18, restarted, went to back to control panel to see if any nvidia stuff left and it had installed 314.22 by itself


----------



## M1sT3rM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> If this is a new issue, you can just look at release notes and deduce what it is by looking at what changed from working versions: http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/320.18/320.18-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf
> 
> Biggest change is GTX 780 support, with the new GPU boost. It'd be interesting to see if someone having these problems can monitor clock speeds and voltages on the cards, as well as temps, to see if the new boost is doing something like overclocking cards it's not supposed to overclock.
> 
> Other than that the release notes are a bunch of bugfixes. Unless they completely botched some bug fixes and made tons of new bugs, I'd lean more towards it being a problem with a new feature.
> 
> It's never fun to lose hardware and I feel sorry for the folks who have issues.


The Nvidia GeForce experience did the exact opposite of what it claimed in its mission statement after I ran the settings through some benchmarks. So I ended up removing it completely by skipping it with a fresh install.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1sT3rM4n*
> 
> The Nvidia GeForce experience did the exact opposite of what it claimed in its mission statement after I ran the settings through some benchmarks. So I ended up removing it completely by skipping it with a fresh install.


That's interesting, I haven't been with Nvidia since 8800GTS, so I'm a little out of the loop. I thought the GExp was part of a separate program? Is it really part of the drivers?


----------



## M1sT3rM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> EDIT:
> That's interesting, I haven't been with Nvidia since 8800GTS, so I'm a little out of the loop. I thought the GExp was part of a separate program? Is it really part of the drivers?


If you perform a new upgrade, the program's ticked by default.


----------



## A Bad Day

I just tried to run AutoCAD on an Intel HD 2000.

It didn't even boot.


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

I ran these with no issues at all. Only upgraded when metro came out. I had the computer blue screen one time, but I'm pretty sure that it was due to a unstable overclock


----------



## gooface

Having zero issues on my GTX 780 on my desktop and my GT 650M on my laptop...


----------



## DoomDash

Crysis 3 did lock up my computer yesterday, but over all its been fine.


----------



## ElementZero

Was running the driver with no issues but these horror stories made me go back to 314.22. Just in case.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Crysis 3 did lock up my computer yesterday, but over all its been fine.


I have had that issue as well, but some people with AMD cards have too so I think its just the game.


----------



## M1sT3rM4n

Running OC artifact test on PrecisionX's scanner just to make sure mine's not damaged.


----------



## Citra

Yep, I had major problems with this driver. Had to roll back.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1sT3rM4n*
> 
> Running OC artifact test on PrecisionX's scanner just to make sure mine's not damaged.


You should be fine. From the look of it, the cards abruptly hit a wall and then they are done. It seems very much like what happens when you overclock something with a suicidal attitude. I did that with my old P4 Prescott and that's basically what happened. Things suddenly took a turn for the worst rather quickly and then I went from 3.95ghz stable to 2ghz can't get into Windows desktop.

To be honest, the people that are experiencing this should at least drop their clocks as low as possible and see if they can still function. If they did they GPUs might have been degraded. If it's still a problem maybe they got ?lucky? and the drivers just corrupted some system files or something.


----------



## Faithh

I had several problems with this driver in SLI, screen is turning green, pc is freezing complety, driver crashes, loads of microstuttering etc... After reverting back to 314.12 (whatever it is) everything was just working normal again.


----------



## twitchyzero

i saw a very strange artifact playing CS:GO the other day (it was like a large diamond-shaped purple blob taking upt he whole screen)
it only happened once but was surprised because I was running stock clocks and that was sucha non-intensive game

The last time I saw artifacts was BF3 back in 301.xx (Kepler's first driver)

overall I'm not too concerned...I'm sure if it's true Nvidia won't be the company that'll sweep it under the rug.


----------



## MKHunt

So this would be why I'm having to hit ctrl+alt+del to wake my monitors from sleep.


----------



## vs17e

No problems here. Don't know if I should roll back or not


----------



## Tybotikus

This explains all the problems I've been having. Multiple games with multiple crashes. I thought it was the games so I tried reinstalling them, multiple times








I'm installing 314.22 to see if that fixes anything. I seriously don't want to loose my card because of this..


----------



## omari79

they gave me nightmares, i create a thread about it some time ago

http://www.overclock.net/t/1397610/320-18-whql-horror


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Last I read, new drivers that hopefully won't suck so bad will be out next week or so.


----------



## maneil99

My Crysis Crashes no matter what, anyone else get this after playing for a bit?


----------



## John Shepard

I haven't had any crashes in games yet but i had a couple of random bsods ever since i installed these drivers.


----------



## Bruennis

My 560 Ti I use for folding was severely affected by this driver. Worst driver in a while...


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> they gave me nightmares, i create a thread about it some time ago
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1397610/320-18-whql-horror


I love how people in that thread talk about the problem like NVIDIA are perfect and could never release a driver with faults by accident







. If it's happening to that many people it probably isn't left over files or other driver upgrade issues. Not to mention as long as you check the box for "clean install" chances are that the problem is not being caused by install issues.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> I love how people in that thread talk about the problem like NVIDIA are perfect and could never release a driver with faults by accident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If it's happening to that many people it probably isn't left over files or other driver upgrade issues. Not to mention as long as you check the box for "clean install" chances are that the problem is not being caused by install issues.


If it is true about this driver, Nvidia will hopefully make it fast to solve the issue as soon as possible.

I'm pretty sure they are already working on it.


----------



## GfhTattoo

these drivers are bad on my 580 but ther ram if cooked on mine evga gave me back the same card and its still fubar. life time warranty and water cooled.


----------



## kskwerl

better safe than sorry


----------



## looniam

this killed my 885 (1.1v) core clock while gaming; crashing in BL2. as much juice as i was pumping into my 570 i would think a "killer driver" would have fried my card given the weaker vrms it has. i just dialed back to 850 (1.063) and everything is fine.

btw, i only use those clocks in AB while gaming. other than that i run stock 732 (0.975) on a vanilla evga gtx 570.

edit: btw, it really seems the author of that article googled and used several sources looking for the problem and didn't specify if it really was the driver or end user error (which happens more often than not!) if i want to find out how a driver truly performs guru3d always has a thread with a nVidia rep that is active:
Nvidia GeForce 320.18 WHQL Download and Discussion


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> how to rollback?


Google 314 Nvidia Drivers


----------



## kx11

no problems here

those drivers are killing off mostly 5xx cards

strange


----------



## NateN34

Seems to be affecting a lot of 570s.

Good thing I didn't update.. Almost did yesterday lol.


----------



## A Bad Day

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> You should be fine. From the look of it, the cards abruptly hit a wall and then they are done. It seems very much like what happens when you overclock something with a suicidal attitude. I did that with my old P4 Prescott and that's basically what happened. Things suddenly took a turn for the worst rather quickly and then I went from 3.95ghz stable to 2ghz can't get into Windows desktop.
> 
> To be honest, the people that are experiencing this should at least drop their clocks as low as possible and see if they can still function. If they did they GPUs might have been degraded. If it's still a problem maybe they got ?lucky? and the drivers just corrupted some system files or something.


I remember someone advising a classmate to simply bump up the voltage to fix the broken CPU. It worked for 24 hours.

At the end, he didn't just have a broken CPU, but also magic smoke being released from the VRMs.


----------



## BlackMoth.Ver1

They did have problem, i had reverted back before damage reports came around


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A Bad Day*
> 
> I remember someone advising a classmate to simply bump up the voltage to fix the broken CPU. It worked for 24 hours.
> 
> At the end, he didn't just have a broken CPU, but also magic smoke being released from the VRMs.


Oh geez, he must maxed out dat voltage


----------



## Diablosbud

It seems that the cards with high power draw and thermal design power, i.e. the higher GTX 400 & 500 series are having problems with cards burning out/being stressed past the limit. The 600 series seems to be having driver crashes, artifacts, and display ports malfunctioning. The Titan and 700 series seem to be fine, I would assume because these drivers were likely meant for optimization of the new cards and these optimizations didn't play well with older models.


----------



## sherlock

I just rolled back to 314.22, no present issue but I didn't need the extra performance in any game I play so better safe than sorry.


----------



## General123

I for one am having no issues. And I think there is more to this honestly. "OMG my 3 year old 460 that is overclocked and overvolted just died!" Thats the way I see it, but hey..


----------



## megahmad

I've been using 320.18 since release and have had no problems here, but to be in the safe side am rolling back. Thanks OP.


----------



## A Bad Day

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I for one am having no issues. And I think there is more to this honestly. "OMG my 3 year old 460 that is overclocked and overvolted just died!" Thats the way I see it, but hey..


It's mostly like a coincidence if an old, highly stressed GPU died shortly after a software change.

It's not a coincidence when you have multiple GPUs failing after a software change.


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> I love how people in that thread talk about the problem like NVIDIA are perfect and could never release a driver with faults by accident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If it's happening to that many people it probably isn't left over files or other driver upgrade issues. Not to mention as long as you check the box for "clean install" chances are that the problem is not being caused by install issues.


both companies have their occasional problems, though i never had a GPU-killing driver in my 4 years of using AMD/ATI GPU's i made the switch to Nvidia two years ago cause -i- had an overall better gaming experience


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

My 560TI Twin Frozr II has been fine with 0 changes aside from additional functions in the GeForce software.


----------



## djriful

Err... I'm scared now... staring at my GTX TITAN....


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

I have had some driver issues

been having windows crash sometimes when I open a video on youtube as well as a few games crashing

I thought it was because I had a AMD card in before and that maybe some of the drivers still on the system

never saw the point in fixing it as I will have to reinstall windows soon anyway when I get my new board

sadly I am stuck on this driver though. The joys of being a early adopter


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Do people have nvlddmkm event id 14 in their event log?

I installed a Quadro card for a client and was having some issues. Had to roll back the driver.


----------



## Landon Heat

Some people need an excuse to buy a new video card. Here it is.


----------



## ghostrider85

this driver almost killed my gtx 580 a few times. my monitor suddenly blacks out, then i can't restart my PC for a while i always thought it's dead, after a few hours i can restart it back on. rolled back to 314.22 and problem solved.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

GTX 780 owner here. Haven't had any problems whatsoever, personally, with these drivers. Its a serious issue, yes. And I damn hope it gets fixed. But the doom and gloom is slightly overexagerated, especially by people here on OCN.

And a hell of a lot of driver problems tend to be PEBKAC.

I just hope it gets fixed so that those that are actually experiencing it don't have to go through any problems.


----------



## Bruennis

My EVGA 560 Ti was never overclocked. Ever. After installation of this driver I experienced red screens, black screens, artifacts, random shutdowns in game, and freezes when surfing the net. I've rolled back and it folding system has been fine since going a week now. I'm confident all that crap was caused by this driver.


----------



## A Bad Day

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Landon Heat*
> 
> Some people need an excuse to buy a new video card. Here it is.


Some people need an excuse to buy AMD cards or game on Intel's IGPs.

Just install the certain driver...


----------



## Citra

For me, the screen would randomly lose signal with a gtx 460.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> For me, the screen would randomly lose signal with a gtx 460.


this is axactly what happened to my gtx 580, it will lose signal, then i have to let my PC rest for a few hours before i get a signal again.


----------



## Jindaman

I'm not scared


----------



## yesitsmario

These drivers gave me a blue screen after installing. Tried rolling back to older drivers and it blue screened again half way into the install. I eventually got back to 314.22 after a second time installing.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> That awkward moment when you have these drivers and nothing is wrong


Same thing here, but I'm going to install 314.22 just to be sure. With these 320.18 Tomb Raider was smoother in some parts of the game, but I've finished it now, so better be sure and roll back. This isn't the first time I've read about these problems, so better play it safe now, especially as I haven''t gamed much lately but intend to start again. I read somewhere (I think it was here on OCN) that this might have to do with non reference clocked cards where the driver might be trying to do something similar to Kepler's Boost feature. Of course adding voltage to a card where it's not supposed to happen can bring all sorts of problems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> If this is a new issue, you can just look at release notes and deduce what it is by looking at what changed from working versions: http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/320.18/320.18-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf
> 
> Biggest change is GTX 780 support, with the new GPU boost. It'd be interesting to see if someone having these problems can monitor clock speeds and voltages on the cards, as well as temps, to see if the new boost is doing something like overclocking cards it's not supposed to overclock.
> 
> Other than that the release notes are a bunch of bugfixes. Unless they completely botched some bug fixes and made tons of new bugs, I'd lean more towards it being a problem with a new feature.
> 
> It's never fun to lose hardware and I feel sorry for the folks who have issues.


Yep, that's what I read about before.


----------



## The Robot

Seems fine with my GT540M on the laptop (GE620).


----------



## Xeio

Bit overkill isn't that? You could just uninstall and install the older version.









I'm happily sitting on 320.00 though, guess I won't update.


----------



## Orici

I dont have any problems with this driver, must be some rare cases.


----------



## BulletSponge

320.18 runs fine for some but I am not in that group. I was getting random shutdowns while gaming and my bottom 670 which is normally 4-5C cooler than the top card was averaging 8-10C higher than the top card. Temp issue was most likely related to the odd voltages I was seeing in Precision X. I got rid of every Nvidia file, folder and registry entry and rolled back to 314.22. Now I have no problems whatsoever. I would not recommend anyone use these drivers unless they are ready to upgrade anyway. Looks like Nvidia may have taken the broken driver crown with this one


----------



## Nonehxc

Maybe the driver is boosting cards that weren't supposed to boost.


----------



## Vowels

No problems with 320.18 with my GTX 670. Been playing Neverwinter every day with these drivers installed and haven't noticed any problems.

Then again, I don't ever use things like Driver Sweeper or other driver cleaning utilities and I'm scared they're actually doing more harm than the official uninstaller. I honestly don't trust them but that's a discussion for another topic.


----------



## s-x

And people complain about AMD drivers? LOL. Atleast AMD is not destroying peoples thousand dollar gpus. Nvidia hasnt even pulled the driver yet despite numerous people having dead cards. At the very least it should be pulled until it is reevaluated. Looks like AMD is getting my money this year.


----------



## Atham

No issues here, but I haven't been doing any gaming, as I was revising for my exams


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> And people are saying amd driver are bad and they praise nvidia drivers. ohhh the irony


Indeed, and this isn't the first time Nvidia has killed GPU's with a driver, remember the GTX 590?

So older cards are dying but the 7XX series and Titan are fine? Anybody think Nvidia want you to have to buy a new GPU?









Oh well HD 8970 will be out soon, I'm pretty sure it will ship with a driver that won't kill it as well


----------



## dustins

I've had nothing but problems with the latest drivers. After 5-10min I would get insane artifacts in bf3. I rolled back to 314.22 and everything seems fine.

EDIT: this is happening with my gtx680 if it matters.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Indeed, and this isn't the first time Nvidia has killed GPU's with a driver, remember the GTX 590?
> 
> So older cards are dying but the 7XX series and Titan are fine? Anybody think Nvidia want you to have to buy a new GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well HD 8970 will be out soon, I'm pretty sure it will ship with a driver that won't kill it as well


from what this thread showed so far, the problems became apparent with 4xx series cards, specifically 460's so far.


----------



## zulk

I had lockup issues with my 580 and some texture issues, good thing I sold it off, but that was with 320.00


----------



## RobotDevil666

I had zero problems with those , 320.18 don't seem to create more problems than any other drivers , this is blown way out of proportion , click bait at it's best.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> no problems here
> 
> those drivers are killing off mostly 5xx cards
> 
> strange


Not strange, but rather marketing. I mean how else you gonna get people to buy the current crop of overpriced cards while their current cards are doing the job.


----------



## tinmann

I've had some crashes lately playing Borderlands 2 at 5760x1080 and even Killing floor at 1920x 1080 with a GTX 690 but I've been monitoring temps and it's not over the 50's under load and it hasn't done it over the weekend but I have the 314.22 WHQL drivers on deck just in case.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Cleaned and reopened. Keep your comments constructive. Otherwise, they'll disappear without a trace.


----------



## Boyd

welp, after reading this article, i'll have to say I am the one who uploaded the screen shot of the artifact tank at the bottom of the page but I did not experience any GPU damage. i doubt this article is true. maybe yes drivers artifact in BF3 but it did not damage any of my cards.


----------



## themasterpiece1

Whats the best drivers to have for GTX 580 SLI?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> And people are saying amd driver are bad and they praise nvidia drivers. ohhh the irony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and this isn't the first time Nvidia has killed GPU's with a driver, remember the GTX 590?
> 
> So older cards are dying but the 7XX series and Titan are fine? Anybody think Nvidia want you to have to buy a new GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well HD 8970 will be out soon, I'm pretty sure it will ship with a driver that won't kill it as well
Click to expand...









i love these conspiracy theories!









esp from folks who have no clue what they are talking about. since the kepler drivers (271.xx) folks with fermi gpus have complained that the clock speeds were capped @999Mhz because of the gpu boost feature in the kepler cards. this is the first driver to release that cap and it looks like someone fell asleep at the switch. it is not nearly as widespread as a few portray it to be; it appears to happen with factory OC or cards with modded bios. its still not a good thing _but its completely ridiculous to claim its some sort of conspiracy._

though there isn't a history with AMD to have a driver that will cause a serious issue as this; if the drivers that were released 7xxx series history is repeated; it will take AMD ~6 months before they release one that actually works well with the 8xxx series. (and maybe bundle more games with it and call it "never give up!")









so lets just stick to the facts please . . . .


----------



## Mygaffer

Did they have something like this a couple years ago, where some driver release was causing gpu's to overheat?

This was it:
http://games.slashdot.org/story/10/03/05/0739241/nvidia-driver-update-causing-video-cards-to-overheat-in-games


----------



## ASUSfreak

No problems once so ever... I'm on GTX470's SLi...

I do did uninstall the stuff that came with it to set the optimal playable game settings or how does it call?

I found it annoying it chooses the "correct" settings

And since that piece of software was added since previous driver that might be the culprit...

Anyway Skyrim did reboot my PC once







(but it was a very hot day with some very hot cards, those Thermi's... Oh yeah, and overclocked







)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> Did they have something like this a couple years ago, where some driver release was causing gpu's to overheat?
> 
> This was it:
> http://games.slashdot.org/story/10/03/05/0739241/nvidia-driver-update-causing-video-cards-to-overheat-in-games


That I remember I had a 8800GT back then but that was for automatic fan speed control causing issues and overheating etc.

Using the latest drivers here no issues.


----------



## Nonehxc

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/546165/geforce-drivers/geforce-r320-xx-display-driver-stability-feedback-thread/

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/545180/geforce-drivers/so-are-the-320-18-drivers-officially-broken-/1

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4614344&postcount=45

Just the tip of the iceberg. 320.xx are giving a lot of headaches. There are reports of dead cards and many issues across the forums: OCN, Guru3D, Linustechtips, Overclockers.co.uk, etc. So I would avoid this drivers like the plague. For those of you that fell secure and safe cause you have a 6xx/7xx/Titan series, this are ramping up voltage and giving pretty bad voltage spikes, and temps also are way up, so if you overclock you're putting your card in a dangerous situation. Issues with this are BSOD's, system freezes and lock-ups, artifacts due to higher voltage/operational temps, flickering and such until death. If you stay with this release(or any 320.xx release), do it at your own risk.

*THIS DRIVERS ARE BORKED. REVERT BACK TO 314.22.*


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> *THIS DRIVERS ARE BORKED. REVERT BACK TO 314.22.*


to what do we revert 770?








thank you
revro


----------



## sixor

ok nvidia, free titans for everyone or else sue!!

gtx460 here, have the driver since day one, played RE6, RE revelations, grid2, and some other games

btw i setup like this:

uninstall driver
restart
driver sweeper
restart
install driver
restart

my gpuz info shows nomrla vcore, iddle clocks, etc, temps are ok too


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> ok nvidia, free titans for everyone or else sue!!
> 
> gtx460 here, have the driver since day one, played RE6, RE revelations, grid2, and some other games
> 
> btw i setup like this:
> 
> uninstall driver
> restart
> driver sweeper
> restart
> install driver
> restart
> 
> my gpuz info shows nomrla vcore, iddle clocks, etc, temps are ok too


Be my guest to continue with them if they work, but I would heed the geforce forums advice. Those are Nvidia users like you and many are reporting apocalypse. I'm just the messenger...of the apocalypse. Lol.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> to what do we revert 770?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you
> revro


6xx/7xx/Titan series seem to stand better the voltage and the temps, but there's a user that reports a dead 780, so 780/Titan users, BEWARE. Here it's the report: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/544882/geforce-drivers/official-nvidia-320-18-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-5-23-13-/post/3827872/#3827872

Until a fully working and non-destructive driver is released, I would refrain from doing any OC if you can't revert back(can't you?770 is a rebadged 680 with a bit of OC, isn't it?







). There are many reports of increased temps, crashes, BSODs, etc even at the stockiest stock


----------



## Cr4zy

Was running 320.18 without issue, until playing Tomb Raider today when I got nice in-game artifacts. Reverting back to 314.xx for now, seemed to behave fine in other games though.


----------



## falcon26

I wonder if its these drivers causing my issues. Just did a complete format on a new system running Windows 8 64 bit. Using the 320.18 drivers and he is what I am experiencing. I'm running a new Evga Gtx 770 Sc and if we do go back to the 314 drivers I don't think those support the 7 series cards correct?

1. Computer has rebooted on me out of the blue twice now.
2. Sometimes when I turn my computer on I get no display (3 times now)


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I wonder if its these drivers causing my issues. Just did a complete format on a new system running Windows 8 64 bit. Using the 320.18 drivers and he is what I am experiencing. I'm running a new Evga Gtx 770 Sc
> 
> 1. Computer has rebooted on me out of the blue twice now.
> 2. Sometimes when I turn my computer on I get no display (3 times now)


Those are known issues of 320.18 drivers.


----------



## wanako

What do people with 7xx cards revert back to?


----------



## Blooddrunk

Haven't had any issues with these drivers, even while playing demanding games. Though I always run my GPU at stock clocks and voltage.


----------



## Shoulin

Been running these drivers since they were released, no problems whatsoever on my 680 GTX Lightnings


----------



## [email protected]

Been running these for awhile but i do admit that i had strange artifacts in Firestorm and Highway maps like 2 or 3 times in Battlefield 3. So i attempted to leave the server and visited it again and it never came back. Still makes me nervous and wonder if it was actually the driver related issue or it was just the game bug itself.

Better safe than sorry but i think i will be fine. I have one year warranty left on this card so i should be ok.

Sucks if someone out there has a ruined card due to these drivers. Nvidia should replace these for Nvidia owners for free if it gets damaged!

Hope everyone's card is fine.

*knocks on wood*


----------



## kubed_zero

I've had issues with my passive ASUS GT630 hooked up to my 2560x1600 monitor. I start the computer, and my secondary 1080P screen comes on, and the 30 inch panel receives a signal and the backlight comes on, but the screen remains blank. Unplugging and replugging the monitor fixes the issue. Could that be related to this driver?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/546165/geforce-drivers/geforce-r320-xx-display-driver-stability-feedback-thread/
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/545180/geforce-drivers/so-are-the-320-18-drivers-officially-broken-/1
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4614344&postcount=45
> 
> Just the tip of the iceberg. 320.xx are giving a lot of headaches. There are reports of dead cards and many issues across the forums: OCN, Guru3D, Linustechtips, Overclockers.co.uk, etc. So I would avoid this drivers like the plague. For those of you that fell secure and safe cause you have a 6xx/7xx/Titan series, this are ramping up voltage and giving pretty bad voltage spikes, and temps also are way up, so if you overclock you're putting your card in a dangerous situation. Issues with this are BSOD's, system freezes and lock-ups, artifacts due to higher voltage/operational temps, flickering and such until death. If you stay with this release(or any 320.xx release), do it at your own risk.
> 
> *THIS DRIVERS ARE BORKED. REVERT BACK TO 314.22.*


So this is intended towards to those who own 600 and 700 series? I hardly had problems with my EVGA 560TI Classified 448. That card has 2 fans and yea they don't make this card anymore. I did had strange artifacts in BF3 only in Firestorm and Highway like hardly so much but just 3 times and that's it. Could be game bug but i think it isn't that serious. If it does break i can just contact EVGA and they'll replace it free, good thing we have warranties. Still something to keep an eye on.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

that BF3 problem happen since the 314 one


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> So this is intended towards to those who own 600 and 700 series? I hardly had problems with my EVGA 560TI Classified 448. That card has 2 fans and yea they don't make this card anymore. I did had strange artifacts in BF3 only in Firestorm and Highway like hardly so much but just 3 times and that's it. Could be game bug but i think it isn't that serious. If it does break i can just contact EVGA and they'll replace it free, good thing we have warranties. Still something to keep an eye on.


Dunno. There are problems across all boards. Some don't get any kind of problems, others start to get them after a while and some others live a hardware apocalypse from the get go. I can't say if you won't find an issue or if your card is safe, sorry. What I can say is that if I were in your shoes, no matter how well these drivers performed in my rig, they would be uninstalled on a split/second, given the reports. So many issues topping with the death of various cards ranging from(that I've read, I haven't read the whole Geforce 320.18 feedback thread):

-8800GTX
-460
-480
-560
-6x0(can't remember, sorry)
-780


----------



## Shame486

My bro had this on his 560Ti.
He had following problems:
- random PC lockups while playing WoW
- mouse stuttering in LoL
- his monitor turning off and on every 3 sec randomly for 2 minutes


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Indeed, and this isn't the first time Nvidia has killed GPU's with a driver, remember the GTX 590?
> 
> So older cards are dying but the 7XX series and Titan are fine? Anybody think Nvidia want you to have to buy a new GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well HD 8970 will be out soon, I'm pretty sure it will ship with a driver that won't kill it as well


You must be young,,,

My EVGA 8800 GTS 640mb died due to Nvidia drivers. Drivers didnt kill the 590 anyways that was user error.

This is why i wait on drivers or monitor my system carefully now.


----------



## twitchyzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> 320.18 runs fine for some but I am not in that group. I was getting random shutdowns while gaming and my bottom 670 which is normally 4-5C cooler than the top card was averaging 8-10C higher than the top card. Temp issue was most likely related to the odd voltages I was seeing in Precision X. I got rid of every Nvidia file, folder and registry entry and rolled back to 314.22. Now I have no problems whatsoever. I would not recommend anyone use these drivers unless they are ready to upgrade anyway. Looks like Nvidia may have taken the broken driver crown with this one


my setup is identical to your's and I have not experienced these issues.


----------



## 8800Gamer

I have a EVGA GTX 570 SC and I have not had any problems. In fact, I was having lag issues in the last drivers, and these new 320.18 drivers made Metro LL much more fluid.
Maybe it's only certain types of setups or configurations where this is happening?


----------



## kingduqc

Glad I don't user beta drivers.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Glad I don't user beta drivers.


It is not even a beta driver. It is WHQL ("Windows® Hardware Quality Labs" Certified)


----------



## sixor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Glad I don't user beta drivers.


no betas, these are wqlh


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> The Bottom Line
> AMD overall had a rough start with the Radeon HD 7970/7950 and drivers at the beginning of 2012. Thankfully, AMD pulled itself up out of the rut and delivered official drivers and CrossFire support, *months after hardware release.*


now there kind sir is proof of my claim of poor "out the the gate" driver support which is more credible than any of the conspiracy theories floating around here by AMD owners; greedy nvidia is killing off old gpus to make you buy a new one. take a look at this thread, most of those claiming what problems there are don't even own a nvidia gpu; at least according to their rig specs. and the links in those posts are the same posts used over and over on different forums portraying the issue is more widespread than it is - go read them.









cheers.


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> no betas, these are wqlh


Wow... So much for certification.

Why are we hearing about this weeks from release?


----------



## One_too

I read the article... And I have BF3 and AC3 with this problems on a ASUS GTX 570 DCII !! Reverting to previous drivers!!
Well done NVIDIA


----------



## Swolern

Agree 320 drivers are garbage and unstable. WTH does WHQL mean now a days?


----------



## malmental

and word on updated driver release.?


----------



## Lefik

So THAT's what happened to my 670m. Upgraded to the latest drivers, and I kept getting the same things. Then restored the system to factory settings, and haven't updated my drivers yet, no more artifacts.


----------



## lilchronic

i have been on the 320.18 drivres for a while now with no problems


----------



## WhiteCrane

I don't see how this is possible. It reminds of of when I was a kid and idiot kids I went to school with told me their computer got a virus and it caused it to melt.


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Agree 320 drivers are garbage and unstable. WTH does WHQL mean now a days?


Its been a while, but I think it just means it installs correctly and isn't malicious to windows.

Basically MS looks over it, sees where and what it installs, and puts their stamp on it. Sometimes actually testing other things. Plus the driver maker has to pay for all of this.


----------



## sixor

free 760ti for everyone,

nvidia
the way it means to be forgiven


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> free 760ti for everyone, that is the only way it`s mean to forgive nvidia


AKA 670?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> For me, the screen would randomly lose signal with a gtx 460.


This just happened with my 660. "DVI No Signal."

Came to see if it was maybe driver related and...found this thread.

Rolling back.


----------



## A Bad Day

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> free 760ti for everyone,
> 
> nvidia
> the way it means to be forgiven


Most likely response from a typical corporate: "We're sorry about the destruction of your GTX 480... But since you purchased it from a manufacturer (such as Asus or Sapphire), it's up to them to resolve the issue."

Asus/Sapphire/etc: "Dude, your GPU broke AFTER your warranty expired. And you OCed it! What are you tripping on?"

Nividia (after a flood of POed customers): Free $30 worth of F2P ingame currency for everyone!

OR: "We're sorry. That is all."


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A Bad Day*
> 
> Most likely response from a typical corporate: "We're sorry about the destruction of your GTX 480... But since you purchased it from a manufacturer (such as Asus or Sapphire), it's up to them to resolve the issue."
> 
> Asus/Sapphire/etc: "Dude, your GPU broke AFTER your warranty expired. And you OCed it! What are you tripping on?"


Don't know anything about RMA's, I've never had the bad luck of having to do one in 15 years of hardware purchases(banging my head on wood!!), so please correct me if I'm wrong...couldn't the manufacturer argue that since it is a driver problem and not anything to do with the hardware, it's Nvidia's responsability?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> That awkward moment when you have these drivers and nothing is wrong


can you imagine how many AMD users experience this moment every time they look on an internet forum? crazy stuff right?


----------



## WhiteCrane

If software can damage expensive hardware, then virus authors are "doing it wrong".


----------



## Blooddrunk

Actually, thinking back. There has been two issues with these drivers.

Halo Custom Edition, when I boot its just a blank screen. Not like its disconnected, because my 2nd monitor works fine. Just like the game isn't displaying anything.

And Crysis 2 did this weird thing that was fixed with a reboot of the game.


----------



## Born For TDM

I have had no issues with this driver and i use it on both my new 770 and my old 660 Ti.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*
> 
> Actually, thinking back. There has been two issues with these drivers.
> 
> Halo Custom Edition, when I boot its just a blank screen. Not like its disconnected, because my 2nd monitor works fine. Just like the game isn't displaying anything.
> 
> And Crysis 2 did this weird thing that was fixed with a reboot of the game.


sorry about that. wow.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*
> 
> Actually, thinking back. There has been two issues with these drivers.
> 
> Halo Custom Edition, when I boot its just a blank screen. Not like its disconnected, because my 2nd monitor works fine. Just like the game isn't displaying anything.
> 
> And Crysis 2 did this weird thing that was fixed with a reboot of the game.


Lol. Crysis 2 on drugs without drugs.

Were you OCing? Maybe your card overheated and started throwing those pretty colors. My 2 ATI cards don't do that, they have flickering textures and black screen/lock up when temps/OC are too high, but I remember my Nvidia cards use to throw all the color gamut when my OC was about to crap on itself.


----------



## HYPERDRIVE

The only time I remember Nvidia having a similar problem, was with a driver that somehow stopped the fan from spinning and fried many GPU's. I think it was around the GTX 280 time?


----------



## A Bad Day

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Don't know anything about RMA's, I've never had the bad luck of having to do one in 15 years of hardware purchases(banging my head on wood!!), so please correct me if I'm wrong...couldn't the manufacturer argue that since it is a driver problem and not anything to do with the hardware, it's Nvidia's responsability?


That's what I'm also somewhat concerned about...

I never enjoyed trying to resolve a blame game over email. A few days ago, I contacted my university because of a glitch with the math placement system. They told me to contact the company that was managing the system, because the university doesn't manage it.

Then the company said that the problem lies with the university, since they designed the format of the test and review material.

I then contacted the university, and again they said it was the company's fault.

You get the point of what happened next when I contacted the company again.


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Lol. Crysis 2 on drugs without drugs.
> 
> Were you OCing? Maybe your card overheated and started throwing those pretty colors. My 2 ATI cards don't do that, they have flickering textures and black screen/lock up when temps/OC are too high, but I remember my Nvidia cards use to throw all the color gamut when my OC was about to crap on itself.


No, I don't typically OC graphics cards. I have afterburner set to keep the temps around 70, it rarely gets to 73 even on a warm day.


----------



## Captain318

Had this driver stop the fan on my old 480 from ramping up in another rig. Card was getting warm but owning Fermi's got me used to monitoring temps on a regular basis so I noticed this was happening.

No issues with my 680 so far.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HYPERDRIVE*
> 
> The only time I remember Nvidia having a similar problem, was with a driver that somehow stopped the fan from spinning and fried many GPU's. I think it was around the GTX 280 time?


590 release driver, if I recall correctly.


----------



## A Bad Day

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> if you're gonna troll at least get your facts straight
> 
> 680 was cheaper and edged the 7970.


Did you include all of those game promotions that come with the 7970? Each one of those is worth $60.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HYPERDRIVE*
> 
> The only time I remember Nvidia having a similar problem, was with a driver that somehow stopped the fan from spinning and fried many GPU's. I think it was around the GTX 280 time?


it was in the WHQL 100s.. I think 180s.. Can't really remember. It just strikes me as funny as this is the SECOND Nvidia Driver in 4 years to cause hardware failures and I have never heard of an AMD driver that caused the actual hardware to fail yet we consistently hear the mantra on tech forums "AMD DRIVERS SUXORZ!!!"


----------



## BradleyW

What people should do is simply roll back to the previous beta or previous whql driver package and report any bugs seen with the latest driver so Nvidia can resolve any issues.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What people should do is simply roll back to the previous beta or previous whql driver package and report any bugs seen with the latest driver so Nvidia can resolve issues followed by a release of newer drivers.


You still gotta take chances, what if the new driver INSTAGIBS the GPU?


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You still gotta take chances, what if the new driver INSTAGIBS the GPU?


Then Nvidia would have to start replacing them.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*
> 
> Then Nvidia would have to start replacing them.


Yea right as if that happens.


----------



## robbo2

I've been using this driver without any problems.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> well and AMD's weak spot for me is they don't release drivers except 3 times a year if you're lucky. A bunch of guys were razzing me on here when I said "I don't download beta drivers for a reason let me know when its official full release on AMD's website" and they would say "It's not a beta" then proceed to link me to a site that literally the download link said "Download AMD 13.3 Beta"
> 
> If you gonna roll beta boys and girls you gonna roll with the risks.


You know that the 12.11 beta and the 13.1 WHQL its the same driver.The same with 13.2 beta and the 13.4 whql. No difference not even a single one. Before they go to beta there is still 2 stages before they release them. And these drivers are WQHL.


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yea right as if that happens.


Or they could deal with a class action lawsuit.

But in your words, we're dealing with what ifs. There are a lot of what ifs right now with a minority of completely failed cards. If we were dealing with a large majority then it would be a completely different situation.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> oh yeah so many reports . .after viewing the first 300+ of 868 posts; number of bricked cards?
> *2*
> now if you care to report, go ahead!
> as i'll say again, most of the posted problems _on this thread_ (so you do not attempt to put words in my mouth again) do not even own a nvidia card.
> i am not the one obsessing here mate.


https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/544882/geforce-drivers/official-nvidia-320-18-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-5-23-13-/post/3828079/#3828079

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4614344&postcount=45

That makes 3, from the GTX 780 guy, and there are two more on the Guru3D post, so that's 5, and I've read less than your 300 post. Don't call me a liar or fanboy when I'm trying to help people, it's disrespectful and nothing further from the truth. Mess with any other, but don't include me in your erroneus vision only because I have AMD hardware, matey.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> well and AMD's weak spot for me is they don't release drivers except 3 times a year if you're lucky. A bunch of guys were razzing me on here when I said "I don't download beta drivers for a reason let me know when its official full release on AMD's website" and they would say "It's not a beta" then proceed to link me to a site that literally the download link said "Download AMD 13.3 Beta"
> 
> If you gonna roll beta boys and girls you gonna roll with the risks.


Again I'm not sure why the diverting to AMD, especially AMD beta drivers, this thread is about borked Nvidia WHQL drivers. Those Nvidia guys who constantly spout on about poor AMD drivers really need to take this one on the chin. Nvidia messed up... Big time. You can try all you want to paint AMD in a negative light but the fact is, this is probably the worst driver mess up ever, (Since the exploding GTX 590 driver).

Underpowered cards, followed by overpriced cards, followed by terrible drivers. Things not looking great for Nvidia right now. If your an Nvidia fanboy do yourself a favour and sit quietly in the corner, by making excuses you just make it worse


----------



## thestache

Sorry but I have not seen anything to suggest the driver is damaging GPUs. If the driver was damaging GPUs I'm pretty sure all of us that have been benchmarking with the driver and pushing our cards to the limits would have noticed something which we have not.

I call complete and utter total nonsense on this and the guy reporting this story is simply looking for traffic to his website.

Someone's card failed to post after using the driver. Ohhh no, blame it on the driver and everyone stop using it. The card was a GTX 460. Please. Thing has probably been dying for quite some time.

My GTX Titan is under water so I fail to see how it could become damaged in any way so I'm going to keep using it. Smoothest driver I've used since the GTX Titans launch.


----------



## twitchyzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A Bad Day*
> 
> Did you include all of those game promotions that come with the 7970? Each one of those is worth $60.


keyword "was"
I've no doubt in my mind now AMD is a winner in the single-GPU front like always for price to performance ratio.

Back on topic to the original article, I applaud the author for bringing this to light trying to warn nvidia users, but this under the news article attracts the typical flamebaits and trolls with questionable IQ levels.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> Seriously! you guys bickering in this thread about AMD vs Nvidia need a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread should be informative not flaming
> 
> I didn't come here to read that crap


You should probably trade your 680 for a plate full of just pizza toppings before nvida fry's your card


----------



## twitchyzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Please PLEASE Bench me in any benchmark without driver tweaks and i will win SINGLE GPU every time. (670 was supposed to be the 7970 competitor while the 680 was the 7970 killer)
> 
> I never said LULZ lol
> 
> How come you got so angry over my post? Its not even personal, why do you gotta make it personal?


My mistake, you didn't say lulz....you only used exclamation/question marks excessively and size 6 font "INb4 FLAME" like any good old troll would.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I just cant stop laughing, seriously. First 680s come, over priced and doesnt perform as well as a 7970. Then titans come (good card but over priced). And then come 770 and 780. 780 Being a crippled titan for 1/3 of the price (which made Titan owners mad) and the 770 which is basically an overclocked 680 and still costs more. Doesnt outperform my 7970.
> 
> AND NOW!!?!?!? They make drivers that ruin cards? ahahhahahaha
> 
> INB4 FLAME


Sorry, were we discussing the 670? Or did you see it in my sig that you thought it'd be cool to scoff at with your mighty AMD card? In any event I was praising AMD for its price-to-performance in my most recent post. lol @ " I will win benchmark everytime". Should I whip out my sex organ and having measuring contest while we're at it?


----------



## Roaches

Running 2 GTX 680 here an normally plays Planetside 2 in custom ultra settings and other GPU intensive games like Metro Last Light. Temps are moderate ranges 48-50C ingame, haven't experience any housefires yet.









My condolences to those who lost their cards...I'd be freaked out too.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> You said "when 680 first come" which isn't even gramatically correct.


No i never said that lol. I said: "First 680s come, over priced and doesnt perform as well as a 7970. Then titans come (good card but over priced)."


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> My mistake, you didn't say lulz....you only used exclamation/question marks excessively and size 6 font "INb4 FLAME" like any good old troll would.
> Sorry, were we discussing the 670? Or did you see it in my sig that you thought i'd be cool to scoff at with your mighty AMD card? Should I whip out my sex organ and having measuring contest while we're at it?


Hahahaah


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> Again I'm not sure why the diverting to AMD, especially AMD beta drivers, this thread is about borked Nvidia WHQL drivers. Those Nvidia guys who constantly spout on about poor AMD drivers really need to take this one on the chin. Nvidia messed up... Big time. You can try all you want to paint AMD in a negative light but the fact is, this is probably the worst driver mess up ever, (Since the exploding GTX 590 driver).
> 
> Underpowered cards, followed by overpriced cards, followed by terrible drivers. Things not looking great for Nvidia right now. If your an Nvidia fanboy do yourself a favour and sit quietly in the corner, by making excuses you just make it worse


You should probably read my first post in this thread where I said I was favoriting this thread for the next time someone said AMD drivers suck.

I agree with you hundred percent I am not making excuses for Nvidia AT ALL.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> It is informative, but every time someone points out something about the history of Nvidia they get flamed immediatly by some Nvidia guy. Look at my post that twitchertwo got angry with me for.


I don't care







Neither company is perfect or loves us. Bickering over who is what is pointless.

Informative and personal experience about the topic are getting buried by AMD vs Nvidia crap as usual and that helps nobody.


----------



## Gerbacio

ummmmm....

my GTX 460 was locking up with this driver ....i thought the card was old and dying

ordered a Gigabyte 770 on release......arrived running like a dream.....less than 24 hours later the card FPS on games/benching started to drop on half by on anything 3d to the point it crashed running anything on 3d

fast forward .......lightining 770 ...BF3 glitch ALOT and memory glitches

EVGA 770 SC...SAME EXACT PROBLEM AS MY GIGABYTE

revert drivers on 460...not a issue!

i get my 4th 770 tuesday! ....i might keep it on the box or just underclock it until new drivers.....all my cards arrived working PERFECTLY !

im scared now


----------



## Dorkstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Sweet, a witch hunt.
> 
> Notice how well he (an AMD owner no less) covers his butt with the bolded line.
> 
> My thoughts are this. If it's *proven* that the drivers killed those very few cards then by all means roast Nvidia for it both here and everywhere.
> 
> For those of you that are sick and tired of the incorrect notion that AMD drivers suck, this is how nonsense like that gets started. So don't be part of it.
> 
> But there is zero proof. There is only rumor and speculation.
> 
> I've been running these drivers for weeks with no issues and plenty of people at the Nvidia forums chimed in to say the same.
> 
> There are some legit issues that will need to be corrected of course but killing cards I have a very hard time believing.


Hi,

I wrote this article, and claiming that i'm biased towards AMD strictly because I own AMD is rather insulting. To be completely honest, I've never purchased an AMD GPU in my life, only Nvidia (7800, 7800GT, 9800GTX, GTX 285). The AMD GPUs I currently have/use were won from a giveaway a while back. CPU Wise, I've owned a Pent II, AMD 3800+, i7-920, i7-2600k, then again, with the PC i won, was given the FX-8320 i'm currently using. I honestly don't favor either company, it's all about the flavor of the month.

The information contained within the article were brought to my attention from the westcoastmods facebook group. After a few days of seeing it, I decided to investigate it. So I read the thread, yes all 46 pages, something I highly doubt anyone else has done. After reading 46 pages of issues, and finding multiple reports of both GPUs and laptops being rendered useless, I thought an informative article on the subject would be important for those currently using 320.18 WHQL drivers.

Now lets say the information gathered from hundreds of users and gamers was incorrect in terms of GPUs being killed off due to the drivers. The general consensus is the drivers are flat out horrible. The amount of the community witnessing artifacts, crashes, and many other strange anomalies is of higher importance. Even worse... they could be right, and you just might have a $700 brick to help build your house of sorrows. That's what this article is about, warning others that these drivers might damage your GPU, however it is likely 320.18 is extremely buggy.


----------



## Born For TDM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> ummmmm....
> 
> my GTX 460 was locking up with this driver ....i thought the card was old and dying
> 
> ordered a Gigabyte 770 on release......arrived running like a dream.....less than 24 hours later the card FPS on games/benching started to drop on half by on anything 3d to the point it crashed running anything on 3d
> 
> fast forward .......lightining 770 ...BF3 glitch ALOT and memory glitches
> 
> EVGA 770 SC...SAME EXACT PROBLEM AS MY GIGABYTE
> 
> revert drivers on 460...not a issue!
> 
> i get my 4th 770 tuesday! ....i might keep it on the box or just underclock it until new drivers.....all my cards arrived working PERFECTLY !
> 
> im scared now


I have an EVGA GTX 770 SC as well, and i have had absolutely no problems, it has been running great for me. Honestly 5 cards across 3 forums got fried? Im not convinced that the current driver is "BAD". Sure every driver has problems, but i think this is getting blown out of proportion. They prob OC'd their cards too much or something stupid.


----------



## Ryld Baenre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkstar*
> 
> SNIP[/U]


I for one thank you and have rolled back to the previous WHQL driver.


----------



## grunion

Interesting...

I was running these drivers when a 590 popped.

With that said, not had an issue on Kepler based cards.
Just finished playing a round on a 670 and I saw no anomalies.


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkstar*
> 
> That's what this article is about, warning others that these drivers *might damage* your GPU, however it is likely 320.18 is extremely buggy.


You say here it -might- damage your GPU. The title you gave the article was that it -IS- damaging GPUs.

You might want to change that to be more politically correct.


----------



## twitchyzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkstar*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I wrote this article, and claiming that i'm biased towards AMD strictly because I own AMD is rather insulting. To be completely honest, I've never purchased an AMD GPU in my life, only Nvidia (7800, 7800GT, 9800GTX, GTX 285). The AMD GPUs I currently have/use were won from a giveaway a while back. CPU Wise, I've owned a Pent II, AMD 3800+, i7-920, i7-2600k, then again, with the PC i won, was given the FX-8320 i'm currently using. I honestly don't favor either company, it's all about the flavor of the month.
> 
> The information contained within the article were brought to my attention from the westcoastmods facebook group. After a few days of seeing it, I decided to investigate it. So I read the thread, yes all 46 pages, something I highly doubt anyone else has done. After reading 46 pages of issues, and finding multiple reports of both GPUs and laptops being rendered useless, I thought an informative article on the subject would be important for those currently using 320.18 WHQL drivers.
> 
> Now lets say the information gathered from hundreds of users and gamers was incorrect in terms of GPUs being killed off due to the drivers. The general consensus is the drivers are flat out horrible. The amount of the community witnessing artifacts, crashes, and many other strange anomalies is of higher importance. Even worse... they could be right, and you just might have a $700 brick to help build your house of sorrows. That's what this article is about, warning others that these drivers might damage your GPU, however it is likely 320.18 is extremely buggy.


props to you for documenting all that.

it does suck when others come and call you out when clearly you've owned hardware from a multitude of vendors. Generally OCN is a helpful community but fanboy bashing is all too common under the news forum...hope you dont take much offense to it.

Hopefully these threads will have enough hits for Nvidia to notice and make a fix ASAP.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkstar*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I wrote this article, and claiming that i'm biased towards AMD strictly because I own AMD is rather insulting. To be completely honest, I've never purchased an AMD GPU in my life, only Nvidia (7800, 7800GT, 9800GTX, GTX 285). The AMD GPUs I currently have/use were won from a giveaway a while back. CPU Wise, I've owned a Pent II, AMD 3800+, i7-920, i7-2600k, then again, with the PC i won, was given the FX-8320 i'm currently using. I honestly don't favor either company, it's all about the flavor of the month.
> 
> The information contained within the article were brought to my attention from the westcoastmods facebook group. After a few days of seeing it, I decided to investigate it. So I read the thread, yes all 46 pages, something I highly doubt anyone else has done. After reading 46 pages of issues, and finding multiple reports of both GPUs and laptops being rendered useless, I thought an informative article on the subject would be important for those currently using 320.18 WHQL drivers.
> 
> Now lets say the information gathered from hundreds of users and gamers was incorrect in terms of GPUs being killed off due to the drivers. The general consensus is the drivers are flat out horrible. The amount of the community witnessing artifacts, crashes, and many other strange anomalies is of higher importance. Even worse... they could be right, and you just might have a $700 brick to help build your house of sorrows. That's what this article is about, warning others that these drivers might damage your GPU, however it is likely 320.18 is extremely buggy.


With all due respect, if the drivers were so bad, don't you think Nvidia would have pulled them off their website?

EDIT: Running 580s SLI with no issue whatsoever. +rep btw for the article.


----------



## Arizonian

Have 320 drivers on both my GTX 690 and GTX 680. Kids constantly play games and having no issues on the GTX 680. I've none with my GTX 690 but still concerned as there is something obviously going on.

Might just revert....not sure yet. My over clocks are still maintained - GTX 680 @ 1222 Hz Core and GTX 690 1150 Hz Core.


----------



## Dorkstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> You say here it -might- damage your GPU. The title you gave the article was that it -IS- damaging GPUs.
> 
> You might want to change that to be more politically correct.


While I agree, that's just something we have to do as a smaller site to gain attention. It's not incorrect, just not necessarily politically incorrect. If I had said "320.18 WHQL Display Drivers are causing Artifacts", it just wouldn't get as much attention. Just a part of writing that we as a smaller site have to do for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Interesting...
> 
> I was running these drivers when a 590 popped.
> 
> With that said, not had an issue on Kepler based cards.
> Just finished playing a round on a 670 and I saw no anomalies.


I've read rumors (nothing confirmed) that the drivers some how caused an increase in voltages. The 500 series were known to have questionable VRM's, and smaller amounts of overvolting can cause the caps to pop. Oddly enough, the only cards I can recall being damaged from the updates were 500 series.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> You say here it -might- damage your GPU. The title you gave the article was that it -IS- damaging GPUs.
> 
> You might want to change that to be more politically correct.


Semantics. It might damage your GPU, and it is damaging GPUs. Why he should change the title? Better to scare people from installing these or at least make them closely monitor their GPUs than give them a lukewarm advice and then let them alone with their problems if things go south, that's what I think.


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkstar*
> 
> While I agree, that's just something we have to do as a smaller site to gain attention. It's not incorrect, just not necessarily politically incorrect. If I had said "320.18 WHQL Display Drivers are causing Artifacts", it just wouldn't get as much attention. Just a part of writing that we as a smaller site have to do for now. .


You've just admitted to *sensationalism.*


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> That awkward moment when you have these drivers and nothing is wrong


i no rite, me too using these drivers and no problems at all


----------



## Dorkstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> You've just admitted to *sensationalism.*


Call it what you will, I prefer to say "The optimal title that will gain community attention, and create better results for the start up technology website I've written for for four months that doesn't pay me a single dime, nor rewards me hardware"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> With all due respect, if the drivers were so bad, don't you think Nvidia would have pulled them off their website?
> 
> EDIT: Running 580s SLI with no issue whatsoever. +rep btw for the article.


Man, I've written 4 different responses to you, and there really isn't a good answer. We aren't the ones at Nvidia, and we aren't seeing the real data. It's very possible that only 5% of the entire community is experiencing issues, as those who don't have any issues have no reason to come out and complain. Or Nvidia could be the big evil corporation who doesn't want to admit fault, therefore they pretend nothing happened. It can be spun 100 different ways, without any direct comment from Nvidia we just won't know.


----------



## t00sl0w

lol at the arguing.
anyway, has nvidia said when they are fixing this?
its made gaming pretty buggy for me.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Are you saying this... Because you have an Nvidia card?


Dude seriously take a break please....its getting old reading your crap! you are not contributing at all!


----------



## Shpongle

I've been using 320.18 since they were released without issue.
I'm also running a modded BIOS for 1.212V. 1.3Ghz Core, 7GHz Mem.

Lets hope for a quick response from NVIDIA. Even if they aren't at fault here it would help narrow down the issue as to what's causing these cards to die.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shpongle*
> 
> I've been using 320.18 since they were released without issue.
> I'm also running a modded BIOS for 1.212V. 1.3Ghz Core, 7GHz Mem.
> 
> Lets hope for a quick response from NVIDIA. Even if they aren't at fault here it would help narrow down the issue as to what's causing these cards to die.


I've had one BSOD due to nVidia drivers and some artifacts in Metro Last light and that is all.


----------



## Dyaems

I think my 660 died few days after the update, heres what happened:

I was using 314.22 drivers before I sold it to a friend around 2 weeks ago, and he was using the same drivers as well. A week after, he updated to 320.18 and it seems fine. After 2-3 days (basing it on the text message I got), while he was playing, the PC suddenly shuts down. He powers the PC again and it doesn't boot to desktop anymore, it will stuck at Windows logo screen and it turns black.

I asked him to rollback the driver and it does the same thing. Also, when it boots to BIOS, alot of blue lines are showing up. I asked him to try another GPU, which he tried a 9600GT using the 314.22 drivers, and the PC worked fine. He also used the integrated graphics and it worked fine as well. I can't believe what happened since it was working perfectly fine before I sold it to him, so I have the 660 send it back to me so that I can check.

I still have the 314.22 drivers installed on my PC although I am currently using integrated graphics while waiting for my new GPU, went to BIOS to change settings for the pcie to work, shut down the PC, hooked up the 660, then I booted to BIOS again. The blue lines are indeed showing, so I tried to boot normally and it is also stucked at windows logo and it goes to a black screen afterwards.

I concluded that the 660 is broken and I didn't bother opening up to see if there is a burned part or something. I already had it RMAd to EVGA though, so its all good. Kinda shocking to see a card dying for a wierd reason though.

Please forgive my English because it is not my primary language! I'm using Google translate j/k


----------



## Mas

Been running these on an EVGA 680 Classified since they were released, absolutely no problems, not a single blue screen or artifact


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Are you?


i posted my previous experience...what have you done?


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> How do you think AMD owners feel when a bad beta bug pops up and the thread becomes unreadable due to Nvidia owners 'rubbing it in' ?
> Never seen you label any of them, just 'lets keep it civil people'.
> 
> As a member not breaking any TOS rules, I have the right to take part in any section of the forum without being 'labeled' by a Mod......by other members, fine.


I haven't used 320 nor am I so caught up in this to get offended over driver bugs (I mean... seriously?)... but really, if you're just spamming to 'rub it in,' it does nothing but make you look incredibly petty, much like the people you're complaining about. If that's what you were going for, mission accomplished, but those of us actually trying to follow the developments on this issue would appreciate a bit less derailment.


----------



## M1sT3rM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> How do you think AMD owners feel when a bad beta bug pops up and the thread becomes unreadable due to Nvidia owners 'rubbing it in' ?
> Never seen you label any of them, just 'lets keep it civil people'.
> 
> As a member not breaking any TOS rules, I have the right to take part in any section of the forum without being 'labeled' by a Mod......by other members, fine.


So the only logical reaction for them under those circumstances is to reciprocate the posting?









Back on topic: it appears as if the majority of users who have had issue with 320.18 are those who heavily OC'ed. I had been running 320.18 myself for a while without running into any issues for my 680s in SLI under stock setting, though I reverted it to 314.22 just to be on the safe side.

Try reverting to factory clocks and artifact-check 320.18.


----------



## Anarion

Windows 8 x64 Pro with GTX570 here no problems at all. Temps fine. Nothing really to report I have those driver since they released and I have yet to see any kind of problem with them. I'm quite sceptical about the claims that this driver killing cards.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> can you imagine how many AMD users experience this moment every time they look on an internet forum? crazy stuff right?


No doubt about it. But I do feel that this is slightly different (Artifacts and losing signal vs stutter).


----------



## amstech

Good thing I wait weeks after official drivers are released to see real world results before I try them.
Wisdom and age....argh.


----------



## batman900

Titan SLI OC'd here with zero issues on these drivers. Checked voltage, temps etc and all lights green. No artifacts or crashing.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> I haven't used 320 nor am I so caught up in this to get offended over driver bugs (I mean... seriously?)... but really, if you're just spamming to 'rub it in,' it does nothing but make you look incredibly petty, much like the people you're complaining about. If that's what you were going for, mission accomplished, but those of us actually trying to follow the developments on this issue would appreciate a bit less derailment.


Got no issues with these drivers using 500 series cards.


----------



## Sylon

Honestly if some people reported problems with this driver...why would you want to install it and test it for yourself?

Fantastic, it works for some people....but for how long? What is causing cards to fail? Without knowing these...I'm gona stay away from these drivers.

I'd hate to see someone post back after a while and probably several gaming sessions and say something like "Monitor keeps losing signal now" or "no display at all all of a sudden"

Why take the risk? The point of threads like this is to warn people who are like me and might not want to take the risk as there is literally nothing to gain from it.

Does it make you feel better to bash nvidia as a AMD owner now? Does it put money into your pocket? Why even bother unless you have something helpful to contribute...


----------



## Sir Beregond

The only thing I've noticed is artifacting in Tomb Raider. Also had artifacting issues in GW2 once that required closing/reopening. Never had that before with it. It was on the character select screen. I'm going to play it safe and revert back to a previous driver.


----------



## Arizonian

Has anyone been able to reproduce any of the artifacts by doing anything in particular consistently? IF so I will give it a try as well.

Wondering that even if most of us don't see anything happening if it's only time before our 'stronger' cards are effected is what has me concerened. I've got a lot invested in two systems.

_Reverting back drivers will be fine if I have to._


----------



## Vengeance47

Upgraded to the 320 driver last week. Have had several issues. Metro:Last Light wont even launch (was perfectly fine on 314.22 which I am installing again now as I type this), I have had several issues booting into Windows were after the startup screen the monitor loses signal. To fix this I had to restart, go into safe mode, uninstall Nvidia High Definition Audio Drivers then reboot and most of the time it would fix the issue only for windows to automatically reinstall them and cause the same issue every couple of days.

The 320 divers are absolute crap and I hope NV fix this soon. Their drivers have been pretty hit and miss lately with some rather worrying issues being caused (remember the drivers that caused your GPU to overheat a few years ago? That cost me an 8800GTX). I think my next card is going to be AMD, I've had enough of these random drivers causing stupid issues and potentially destroying my hardware.


----------



## Derp

I had firefox crash many times with this driver. I also had my screen go all orange and force a manual restart twice. I have never experienced either of those problems with any other driver. I hope no permanent damage was done.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*
> 
> Upgraded to the 320 driver last week. Have had several issues. Metro:Last Light wont even launch (was perfectly fine on 314.22 which I am installing again now as I type this), I have had several issues booting into Windows were after the startup screen the monitor loses signal. To fix this I had to restart, go into safe mode, uninstall Nvidia High Definition Audio Drivers then reboot and most of the time it would fix the issue only for windows to automatically reinstall them and cause the same issue every couple of days.
> 
> The 320 divers are absolute crap and I hope NV fix this soon. Their drivers have been pretty hit and miss lately with some rather worrying issues being caused (remember the drivers that caused your GPU to overheat a few years ago? That cost me an 8800GTX). I think my next card is going to be AMD, I've had enough of these random drivers causing stupid issues and potentially destroying my hardware.


Isnt it ironic? Nvidia user going AMD because of driver issues?


----------



## ericeod

Thread cleaned. if I missed any post in the 24 pages (now down to 22), please simply report them. Note to some of you who did not get a PM for a deleted post, It was because you quoted/replied to a deleted post.


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylon*
> 
> Honestly if some people reported problems with this driver...why would you want to install it and test it for yourself?
> 
> Fantastic, it works for some people....but for how long? What is causing cards to fail? Without knowing these...I'm gona stay away from these drivers.
> 
> I'd hate to see someone post back after a while and probably several gaming sessions and say something like "Monitor keeps losing signal now" or "no display at all all of a sudden"
> 
> Why take the risk? The point of threads like this is to warn people who are like me and might not want to take the risk as there is literally nothing to gain from it.
> 
> Does it make you feel better to bash nvidia as a AMD owner now? Does it put money into your pocket? Why even bother unless you have something helpful to contribute...


Personally, I have a fan issue with my 660. Its minor so I'll deal with it because I bought this card as a bridge card to upgrade my 5770 and get out of 20FPS island. If these drivers wreck my card it won't bother me too much. Still under warranty. Plus when I installed these drivers it had a pretty decent performance boost. A lot less usage in games that shouldn't stress my card like Mass Effect 1.


----------



## Roaches

Ran Unigine Valley for 30 minutes on extreme presets at 99% load on both cards. No issues heres.

Ran Metro Last Light, only problem I got with this game is that it microstudders with and without SLI in some areas. (even before updating to 320.18)

Also ran Kombustor and Furmark for a bit...No hardware anomalies.

EDIT: spellcheck


----------



## Creator

If this driver was increasing voltage, shouldn't we be seeing higher stable core clocks? I'm not personally. But I'm reverting to 314.22 anyway just to be safe.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Has anyone been able to reproduce any of the artifacts by doing anything in particular consistently? IF so I will give it a try as well.
> 
> Wondering that even if most of us don't see anything happening if it's only time before our 'stronger' cards are effected is what has me concerened. I've got a lot invested in two systems.
> 
> _Reverting back drivers will be fine if I have to._


in arma 2 if u get artifacts you can hit shift and - on the numb pad at the same time then type flush to get rid of artifacts








(shift+- and type flush)
i think its just for that game though


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> in arma 2 if u get artifacts you can hit shift and - on the numb pad at the same time then type flush to get rid of artifacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (shift+- and type flush)
> i think its just for that game though


not able to try that atm but does that fix the wierd white grass artifacts that pop up occasionally?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> in arma 2 if u get artifacts you can hit shift and - on the numb pad at the same time then type flush to gid rid of artifacts


Got my kid and he plays Arma 2 quite a bit. He's not seeing artifacts on the 680. I passed along what you said if he sees it and knows if he does to come get me right away. Thank you.

I'm currently playing BF3, Crysis 3 and Neverwinter as of late when I game and so far so good. My Core over clocks are minor and I keep memory at stock clocks. Hmmmmm.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> I also had bad experiences with BF3 and bad textures with my 670 but now with the 780's i have no choice but to use these crappy drivers.


Copy the INF for the 320.18 drivers into the folder of the 320.14 installer and use the .14's, then enjoy.. that's what I did.


----------



## Stormscion

dont update problem solved


----------



## banging34hzs

Sad to say that if I would have known this would have become a "brand bashing" topic I never would have posted this.

On topic:

Had a close friend ask me for help since his pc seems to have a lot of these issues and I came across this along with a lot of other forums of users having the same issues with a few reporting the card as being bricked, just wanted to advise OCN of the possible issues faced here.

Seems the amount of known bricked cards are low ATM but if I had the choice I would go back to 314's.

For those who think I maybe a AMD fanboy, shotty nvidia drivers are the reason why I sold my 560 TI and bought my 7950 along with wanting more Vram for the upcoming flood of x86 games.


----------



## Sir Beregond

I've decided to play it safe after experiencing artifacting in both GW2 and Tomb Raider that only started with the new drivers. I have gone ahead and reverted. I don't even currently have an overclock as its too dang hot here.


----------



## pcguru000

This whole issue isn't directly related to the drivers, I've been having these problems (GTX Titan) and found that simply closing Chrome whilst playing a game fixed EVERYTHING, no lag, no crashes no Display drivers stopped responding etc.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcguru000*
> 
> This whole issue isn't directly related to the drivers, I've been having these problems (GTX Titan) and found that simply closing Chrome whilst playing a game fixed EVERYTHING, no lag, no crashes no Display drivers stopped responding etc.


Lol, Chrome is frying cards!!









...

Didn't Google give backdoor access to the US government?!?!?









...

...










...

*THE GOVERNMENT IS FRYING CARDS!!!!!!!*


----------



## Celeras

Source is the nVidia feedback forums.. really? People dump all their problems in those threads every update, regardless if their driver related or not. Look at all the previous threads for WHQL and you'll see the same thing without fail.

Personally these drivers were way better than 314 for my 680, and continue to be so for my 780.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

This thread has been cleaned 4 times already but I am not quite sure why no one is getting the message? It would be appreciated if everyone would put a stop to the non-constructive comments. If you have nothing to contribute, then it is kindly requested that you don't participate in this discussion.


----------



## CallsignVega

Zero problems here with highly overclocked Titans. This story smells of speculation.


----------



## malmental

running GTX 680 and SLi GTX 670's with clean install option.
no issues to date but only game lightly..


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Zero problems here with highly overclocked Titans. This story smells of speculation.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1399104/mc-nvidia-320-18-whql-display-driver-is-damaging-gpus/180#post_20153377

Grunion's card bit the dust while on 320.18's watch.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> Source is the nVidia feedback forums.. really? People dump all their problems in those threads every update, regardless if their driver related or not. Look at all the previous threads for WHQL and you'll see the same thing without fail.
> 
> Personally these drivers were way better than 314 for my 680, and continue to be so for my 780.


did you miss the first couple of pages filled with users complaining about driver anomalies? Just because you don't have them doesn't mean they don't exist. Don't let your brand loyalty downplay what is a serious issue for many others.


----------



## looniam

here is the question:

has there been anybody here on OCN that can personally say that after installing 320.18 their card fried?

no links to other sources, no "i have a friend" stories but first hand testimony?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> Source is the nVidia feedback forums.. really? People dump all their problems in those threads every update, regardless if their driver related or not. Look at all the previous threads for WHQL and you'll see the same thing without fail.
> 
> Personally these drivers were way better than 314 for my 680, and continue to be so for my 780.


Point granted... that's like going to the BBB to find positive reviews of local eateries







. It's a site specifically for people to put their complaints and get support.... what do people expect will happen?


----------



## KaRLiToS

I noticed some weird behavior with my GTX 780 but I'm not sure if its driver issue or game issue.

I'm not taking any chance until further notice.


----------



## A Bad Day

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormscion*
> 
> dont update problem solved


You'd think drivers labeled as stable release are stable.

Then again, Nividia wasn't the only one that accidentally released a buggy patch. Anyone remember the McAfee patch that resulted in a system file being deleted, and thus bricking thousands of computers?

(And also Simcity Socities' patches. 429 MB worth of them, and all they did was apply insect repellant to roach infestation, before EA called it quits and drove the wreaked franchise off the cliff with the Simcity 2013.)


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Zero problems here with highly overclocked Titans. This story smells of speculation.


The author DID admit to sensationalism right here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkstar*
> 
> While I agree, that's just something we have to do as a smaller site to gain attention. It's not incorrect, just not necessarily politically incorrect. If I had said "320.18 WHQL Display Drivers are causing Artifacts", it just wouldn't get as much attention. Just a part of writing that we as a smaller site have to do for now.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> This thread has been cleaned 4 times already but I am not quite sure why no one is getting the message? It would be appreciated if everyone would put a stop to the non-constructive comments. If you have nothing to contribute, then it is kindly requested that you don't participate in this discussion.


AMD has been a punching bag for years now. There's a lot of people who have had some less than nice things said to them because of their hardware choice.

However, I very much dislike how Nvidia has been doing this GPU turbo thing, because it depends so much on how the chip is binned. And to top it off, they've made it so you can't disable turbo and see exactly what effect turbo has on their GPUs.

And now it appears that they broke GPU turbo in their drivers, and because they're so anal about locking things down arbitrarily, you can't disable the drivers from messing with your voltage and clock speeds. And coincidentally a driver mistake means if your card is the low end of the binning spectrum for your model, you're going to have a bad time.

When I whine about proprietary software and companies locking things down, this is exactly what I'm complaining about. If a company locks something down to the point where you can't change it (in this case, disable turbo on your 700 series) and they break the thing you can't turn off, you basically just have to sit there and take it.

I mean, really, it's looking like these drivers are killing cards because the drivers are messing with voltages and clockspeeds when it shouldn't be. If anything this may end up being a testament to how broken Nvidia turbo is. Unlike everyone else, Nvidia felt it to be a wise idea to base turbo clockspeeds on things like temps instead of power draw or whatever. And then, they basically decided that this algorithm will be in control of two variables (voltage and clockspeed) that can actually physically destroy a graphics card.

At the very least, the Nvidia guys should be demanding for the option to disable GPU turbo. Whatever Nvidia has done with it to gain that little extra performance has gone too far and it's clearly killing some of the weaker ASICs.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> here is the question:
> 
> has there been anybody here on OCN that can personally say that after installing 320.18 their card fried?
> 
> no links to other sources, no "i have a friend" stories but first hand testimony?


Why don't you just read all the posts on this thread?


----------



## Thyrllan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> The only thing I've noticed is artifacting in Tomb Raider. Also had artifacting issues in GW2 once that required closing/reopening. Never had that before with it. It was on the character select screen. I'm going to play it safe and revert back to a previous driver.


This morning I started getting artifacting in Tomb Raider. After reading this article I reverted to be safe. Haven't had any issues yet, but I went eight hours on 320.18 without having errors, so I don't know if that was the cause.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> here is the question:
> 
> has there been anybody here on OCN that can personally say that after installing 320.18 their card fried?
> 
> no links to other sources, no "i have a friend" stories but first hand testimony?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you just read all the posts on this thread?
Click to expand...

i have and there aren't any; the only sources that has been cited are linked either directly or indirectly to the same source. and from that source, the nvidia forum, there has been two laptops and one 560ti and one 570 that has been reported to fail after an installation of the 320.18 drivers. there were not any specs given or under what conditions when it happened. since i have a gtx 570 that has been known to fail but hasn't had any adverse effects, i think it is not out of the norm for me to ask for first hand information.

so instead of being curious as to how or why this would concern you, i'll just thank you for your suggestion.


----------



## sonarctica

I've had this driver since it's release and i have had no problems at all.

Though my pc dies several times a week due to something in my pc is doing some power surges.. Either one of my new case fans, or it may be the fan controller i use.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i had these installed since day one aswell with no iissues on my gtx 680 athought i dont game rarely i did notice ie page flickering but after reverting to 314.22 it is still happening so the driver wasnt an issue can anyone confirm if they are safe or not?


----------



## Celeras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> did you miss the first couple of pages filled with users complaining about driver anomalies? Just because you don't have them doesn't mean they don't exist. Don't let your brand loyalty downplay what is a serious issue for many others.


Go here, here, and here to see what the norm is for those threads.

Do those drivers kill GPUs too? If not, then go ahead and count how many "pages filled with users" that you're disregarding. Seriously, using one of those feedback threads as your source for a news post is a joke.


----------



## linkin93

What an over reaction. I have had my own set of issues with 320.18 but come on. Those BF3 screenshots? Every single nvidia driver that has released since the game came out has done that for me, on a GTX 460, 560 Ti, 570, 580 AND 670. On any driver.

Nvidia needs to fix this crapola, I'm also having corruption with this driver on ARMA 2, which persists in windows until I reboot my system (which hangs for a while when this issue happens)

And don't start saying AMD drivers are any better, they both suck as much as each other. Video card drivers just suck.


----------



## Dhalmel

320 series was always bad for me even before the WHQL release.


----------



## Velathawen

Yeap, had a ton of issues on the beta and release 320.xx drivers. Happily churning away on 314.22!


----------



## pwnzilla61

No issues here, been on every driver since the lightning 680 has been out.


----------



## Kaze105

Ive had the same problem as one shown in the source video regarding BF3. Game flickered black and white and became unplayable. Once it started, it never stopped and actually got worse. I changed the driver the moment I got the problem though. Never had this problem with other previous drivers.


----------



## itzzjason

i read this too late... i still need to find time to mail my gtx 670 back for repair/replacement


----------



## RussianC

My Nvidia Experience is still trying to make me update.
Aww Hell nah,


----------



## gl0ry

Sounds like some random coincidences and nvidia hate propaganda to me.

Who knows!?


----------



## A Bad Day

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Sounds like some random coincidences and nvidia hate propaganda to me.
> 
> Who knows!?


One does not simply bring a dead GPU back to life, or fix no-signal bugs and LSD rendering with denials...


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A Bad Day*
> 
> One does not simply bring a dead GPU back to life, or fix no-signal bugs and LSD rendering with denials...


The link on the first post showed 2-3 users/cards total being affected. What kind of evidence or statistic is that? I'm not saying there can't be reason to suspect there is something wrong with the drivers, but everyone here as far as I know haven't had any issues what so ever.

How do we know their cards didn't just happen to coincidentally malfunction and they had nothing to blame other than the drivers they recently installed?

I'm just saying there's no real proof of anything other than a few guys having issues with their cards. The guy who made that link is quite obviously an AMD end user. "lol, Glad i'm using AMD right now, I know I would have updated."


----------



## rainbowhash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> The link on the first post showed 2-3 users/cards total being affected. What kind of evidence or statistic is that? I'm not saying there can't be reason to suspect there is something wrong with the drivers, but everyone here as far as I know haven't had any issues what so ever.
> 
> How do we know their cards didn't just happen to coincidentally malfunction and they had nothing to blame other than the drivers they recently installed?
> 
> I'm just saying there's no real proof of anything other than a few guys having issues with their cards. The guy who made that link is quite obviously an AMD end user. "lol, Glad i'm using AMD right now, I know I would have updated."


There's clearly an issue if the other 25 pages are mentioning issues on the drivers, and if there's a news article which isn't "HURR AMD STRONG" like this one then it's clear that it's concerning to nVidia users, not just a chance for AMD users to single out a driver release and laugh at the odd damaged card.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rainbowhash*
> 
> There's clearly an issue if the other 25 pages are mentioning issues on the drivers, and if there's a news article which isn't "HURR AMD STRONG" like this one then it's clear that it's concerning to nVidia users, not just a chance for AMD users to single out a driver release and laugh at the odd damaged card.


If it were an article stating the same thing about ATI drivers and the only evidence was two or three guys I would say the same exact thing.

There's no conclusive evidence and I haven't read a single person in this thread who has stated these drivers has caused harm or random instability issues. Most people are saying they haven't had any issues.

The only concern here is whether or not there is enough evidence to support that this is more than just a coincidence.


----------



## nuggabob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> If it were an article stating the same thing about ATI drivers and the only evidence was two or three guys I would say the same exact thing.
> 
> There's no conclusive evidence and I haven't read a single person in this thread who has stated these drivers has caused harm or random instability issues. Most people are saying they haven't had any issues.
> 
> The only concern here is whether or not there is enough evidence to support that this is more than just a coincidence.


Have you actually gone through this thread? i can point out many people on this thread who experienced difficulties with their cards.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Had some GPU usage problems with GW2 and BF3 so I downgraded.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuggabob*
> 
> Have you actually gone through this thread? i can point out many people on this thread who experienced difficulties with their cards.


I've gone through at least 6 pages, and from what I saw all of them say they have no issues. I looked through more after your reply and saw one guy said he *thinks* his 660 died but isn't sure if it was the drivers that caused it.

The title of the thread and the link just seems like some hate propaganda to me mostly because there doesn't seem to be conclusive evidence, but hey, maybe I'm just being a fan boy.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuggabob*
> 
> Have you actually gone through this thread? i can point out many people on this thread who experienced difficulties with their cards.


I mostly use nvidia cards but i don't defend them when they are clearly messing up, same with intel and asrock. i don't know why anyone have to defend them, unless they are stock holders, lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> I've gone through at least 6 pages, and from what I saw all of them say they have no issues. I looked through more after your reply and saw one guy said he *thinks* his 660 died but isn't sure if it was the drivers that caused it.
> 
> The title of the thread and the link just seems like some hate propaganda to me mostly because there doesn't seem to be conclusive evidence, but hey, maybe I'm just being a fan boy.


i alone posted twice complaining about my 580.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> fan boys gone blind, lol. i mostly use nvidia cards but i don't defend them when they are clearly messing up, same with intel and asrock. i don't know why anyone have to defend them, unless they are stock holders, lol
> i alone posted twice complaining about my 580.


Then I guess it's a real issue. I personally haven't had any issues with it and most of the replies I've read in this thread have been saying the same. I apologize for assuming otherwise that most people were not having issues.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Then I guess it's a real issue. I personally haven't had any issues with it and most of the replies I've read in this thread have been saying the same. I apologize for assuming otherwise that most people were not having issues.


most people not having issue does not mean there is no issue.


----------



## nuggabob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> I've gone through at least 6 pages, and from what I saw all of them say they have no issues. I looked through more after your reply and saw one guy said he *thinks* his 660 died but isn't sure if it was the drivers that caused it.
> 
> The title of the thread and the link just seems like some hate propaganda to me mostly because there doesn't seem to be conclusive evidence, but hey, maybe I'm just being a fan boy.


Well once you have read the entire thread, then you are entitled to such opinions of propaganda. But there are people who experienced problems with their cards and it's not some conspiracy to bash on Nvidia without any reason.


----------



## xarot

I am going to be very careful with this driver after reading this, a few years ago NVIDIA's driver killed one of my 8800 Ultras, could of course be that it would have died sooner or later anyway, but it happened at the same time when their driver had a bug with fan speeds.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> most people not having issue does not mean there is no issue.


I believe the issue with your black screen is due to the driver crashing and not being able to properly recover. I've ran into the same issue because I've been trying to hit my maximum overclock and had to do a hard reboot to get picture again.


----------



## bcham

i had repeated lock ups,while surfing the net,or if pc was just idle it would freeze.
down graded to 314.22.and all is fine ,sounds to me like its mainly the 5 series of cards which are affected.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> I believe the issue with your black screen is due to the driver crashing and not being able to properly recover. I've ran into the same issue because I've been trying to hit my maximum overclock and had to do a hard reboot to get picture again.


didn't i said that i have to wait a few hours to get a display again? few hours that the PC is off is what i meant, restarting the pc won't fix the problem.

that happened to me a few times after i installed this driver, i really thought that my card is dead. the issue disappeared when i rolled back the driver to 314.22.
i reinstalled windows for a different reason, then i installed this driver again, same thing happened, rolled back again. so it is the driver for sure.

fyi, i don't overclock that much, i do try to find the max overclock that i can but i turn it back a few notches just to make sure it's 120% stable.
my gtx 580 is stable at 950mhz but i only use 900mhz. my gtx 680 can do 1260 but i only clock it to 1200.


----------



## ahnafakeef

May I ask for some advice regarding the matter?

Here's my situation:
Been playing Metro Last Light for a few weeks now with GPU core clock at 1150MHz @1.175v. I always update to the latest driver ASAP. Did the same with 320.18. Was running without any hiccups, until I installed "Update 4" (did not install any other updates). Installing Update 4 started to make the GPU downclock to stock during gameplay, artifact, hang at various points (fixed by Alt-Tabing to desktop and back) and eventually crash out of the game. Raised the volts to 1.186v to prevent downclocking, and while it does so pretty well (never below 1084MHz in game), the crashing has not stopped.

I cannot identify whether its the Update 4 or the driver 320.18 causing these issues that were never there. Is there a way to find out? I'll admit that I'm scared and really need some guidance regarding the matter.

Thanks a lot! I apologize for the wall of text.


----------



## tout

I always stay at least a driver update behind. Don't update unless you need to, is the best advice for anything PC software wise.


----------



## omari79

320.18 WHQL are mainly effecting/killing the 400/500 series and the 600/700 series ones to a lesser degree but still..


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Sounds like some random coincidences and nvidia hate propaganda to me.
> 
> Who knows!?


They sound like an angry mob on south park. Rabble rabble rabble!

Until anyone actually proves that the driver is actually doing something like sending too much voltage to the GPU, it has an error with the fan/temp sensors and is allowing GPUs to over heat, the VRMs are having too much watts pumped through them and popping or something is causing cards to actually be physically damaged then this is just heresay and everyone is just being silly. !

I have these drivers on both my GTX 690 and GTX Titan and have run valley for hours with very high overclocks on both cards and nothing has happened to either.

If the drivers are buggy and corrupting software or drivers then so be it. This stuff happens all the time. But a corrupt driver doesn't mean the card is damage and I'll go out on a limb and say these people claiming damaged or killed cards either don't know what they're talking about or if they did actually fail it was a coincidence.

I had an issue with my HD 6990 after Catlyst 12.1 and every time I removed a driver or something went wrong and my system crashed, my screen would go black, I would get weird white and purple lines and it was unusable (you couldn't make out anything on the screen). But by using common sense and reinstalling the drivers or windows/both I'd be able to eventually fix it every time. Did that driver kill my card or damage it? No. Was it a AMD issue from that driver onwards with my card? Yes. But that didn't mean my card was broken in any way.

I want to see actual proof that these cards are being damaged and what generation/series because unless someone can provide it and exactly why or how it was caused then this is just hogwash. I'm not closed to the fact it could cause damage, it's possible (Gigabyte GA X79 UD7 VRMs going pop because of the BIOS bug) but very doubtful with the information that's been provided so far and a buggy driver is very different to a driver that can cause damage to a GPU.

Especially since this the best driver since the GTX Titans release for myself with my GTX 690 and GTX Titan.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> 320.18 WHQL are mainly effecting/killing the 400/500 series and the 600/700 series ones to a lesser degree but still..


Proof?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> 320.18 WHQL are mainly effecting/killing the 400/500 series and the 600/700 series ones to a lesser degree but still..
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
Click to expand...

ok this is the type of posting that is claimed to prove the driver is killing/damaging cards:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/544882/geforce-drivers/official-nvidia-320-18-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-5-23-13-/24/
post #347
Quote:


> Just some comments on this from my experience - only problem was lockup in FF which I fixed.
> 
> First, can a driver cause hardware failure? It sure can from what I see. I noticed that from 3xx on I get a voltage boost at game startup. My card is a fermi and does not support boost but for some reason my voltage jumps up from 0.87v to 0.92v for around 3 seconds. Others have seen this. If a driver can cause a voltage boost it sure can fry a card!


so there you go. and i hope you understand my utter disdain for the few alarmists posting about an issue when they haven't done any investigating themselves. but i ought to work on my patience . .


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Sweet, a witch hunt.
> 
> Notice how well he (an AMD owner no less) covers his butt with the bolded line.
> 
> My thoughts are this. If it's *proven* that the drivers killed those very few cards then by all means roast Nvidia for it both here and everywhere.
> 
> For those of you that are sick and tired of the incorrect notion that AMD drivers suck, this is how nonsense like that gets started. So don't be part of it.
> 
> But there is zero proof. There is only rumor and speculation.
> 
> I've been running these drivers for weeks with no issues and plenty of people at the Nvidia forums chimed in to say the same.
> 
> There are some legit issues that will need to be corrected of course but killing cards I have a very hard time believing.


..You mean like how most people can't feel the CFX stuttering, yet how many people who haven't run CFX for a long time were going on about it? A few people will have an issue but most won't is the word by which any driver issue news should be reported with, because it's true...Some people will find CFX to be a worse experience than SLI, others won't notice the difference in stuttering.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> I love how people in that thread talk about the problem like NVIDIA are perfect and could never release a driver with faults by accident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If it's happening to that many people it probably isn't left over files or other driver upgrade issues. Not to mention as long as you check the box for "clean install" chances are that the problem is not being caused by install issues.


The funniest bit is when people go on about how much worse AMDs drivers are...Generally, you're going to be fine on AMD and nVidia, occasionally there's a problem that _may_ cause a worse experience than you were expecting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I for one am having no issues. And I think there is more to this honestly. "OMG my 3 year old 460 that is overclocked and overvolted just died!" Thats the way I see it, but hey..


3 years is horrible for any part that wasn't OVed to insanity...I have a Pentium MMX that has had a decent OC for its entire life (First MMX was in October 1996) due to being rebadged while new. (166Mhz, ran at 200Mhz+ all its life, decent amount of that at 233Mhz with an OV, as it's been my Win95/98 games rig for a few years now and the first thing I did was OC it to 233 and get it stable)
As for GPUs...I know people who still have OCed Radeon 9000 series cards that run fine in parents PCs, etc. I don't see how the driver can kill cards (Most likely a bug within the power-saving stuff, Turbo, etc is related) but a 3 year old OV and OC card dying now means that card was bad quality from day one or that there's something else involved.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No doubt about it. But I do feel that this is slightly different (Artifacts and losing signal vs stutter).


Even the people who still think AMDs drivers are buggier than nVidias.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> I believe the issue with your black screen is due to the driver crashing and not being able to properly recover. I've ran into the same issue because I've been trying to hit my maximum overclock and had to do a hard reboot to get picture again.


No doubt, I've had similar on my 9800GTX+, GTX 275 and GTX 470.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> They sound like an angry mob on south park. Rabble rabble rabble!
> 
> Until anyone actually proves that the driver is actually doing something like sending too much voltage to the GPU, it has an error with the fan/temp sensors and is allowing GPUs to over heat, the VRMs are having too much watts pumped through them and popping or something is causing cards to actually be physically damaged then this is just heresay and everyone is just being silly. !
> 
> I have these drivers on both my GTX 690 and GTX Titan and have run valley for hours with very high overclocks on both cards and nothing has happened to either.
> 
> If the drivers are buggy and corrupting software or drivers then so be it. This stuff happens all the time. But a corrupt driver doesn't mean the card is damage and I'll go out on a limb and say these people claiming damaged or killed cards either don't know what they're talking about or if they did actually fail it was a coincidence.
> 
> I had an issue with my HD 6990 after Catlyst 12.1 and every time I removed a driver or something went wrong and my system crashed, my screen would go black, I would get weird white and purple lines and it was unusable (you couldn't make out anything on the screen). But by using common sense and reinstalling the drivers or windows/both I'd be able to eventually fix it every time. Did that driver kill my card or damage it? No. Was it a AMD issue from that driver onwards with my card? Yes. But that didn't mean my card was broken in any way.
> 
> I want to see actual proof that these cards are being damaged and what generation/series because unless someone can provide it and exactly why or how it was caused then this is just hogwash. I'm not closed to the fact it could cause damage, it's possible (Gigabyte GA X79 UD7 VRMs going pop because of the BIOS bug) but very doubtful with the information that's been provided so far and a buggy driver is very different to a driver that can cause damage to a GPU.
> 
> Especially since this the best driver since the GTX Titans release for myself with my GTX 690 and GTX Titan.


This driver is running fine on my GTX 470...But a lot of people have been reporting problems in this topic alone.


----------



## ladcrooks

Well I am far from being an expert and the old saying no smoke without fire, and the fact it is a nvidia forum speaks for itself









Beware all you nvidia users and I hope they sort it out asap


----------



## BakerMan1971

Well I have been using this driver, started a couple of days after it was released. I was looking to sort out the yellow stripes on roads problem in BF3
Performance has been fine, I did still get the odd Purple then crazy artifacts on Noshar canals level (odd it was only that level) in BF3, all other games running absolutely fine.
The only increase in GPU temperature was about 5C which is mainly due to ambient room temperature increasing, (yes Summer Arrived int he UK)

Been playing grid2 mainly over the weekend and the GPU tops out at 77C with no artifacts or issues. its a 570 running at just over stock (factory o/c)

Hope everyone else is looking at this calmly, BF3 artifacting I have put down to terrible game code, it does not cause any other issues on the machine and simply dropping out and going back into the server corrects the issue.

I have been searching for real proof as information on this still appears to be sketchy and yes far too many fanboy style comments including the original linked article.


----------



## tritrium

Well im using a 460 GTX and i just signed up here to share this:
I installed the 320.18 drivers a couple days ago and as soon as they where installed this list happened to me:
-Random freezes causing PC to lock up & reboot needed
-PC in idle mode gives me random scrambled desktop screen with weird colours that sometimes go back to normal & other times require a reboot
-The times everything was normal for hours on end i tried to play a game and after 5-15 minutes (tried several times) screen gets scrambled, locks up and only the sound continues.
-I reinstalled the 306.97 drivers which seemed to have worked at first but then the issues started again.
-Right now im still using the 306.97 drivers but i uninstalled the nvidia HD audio drivers and so far no issues to be shared.

Im pretty sure those drivers did damage my video card since ive had it for 2,5 years now and ive never had one single crash related to the video card.
and as soon i installed the 320.18 drivers BANG **** hit the fan?

Anyway ill bookmark this page and ill come back to post if anything has changed later


----------



## AlexNJ

Definitely not installing the new drivers! So I guess AMD makes the better drivers by a mile now. hahaha


----------



## Alvarez

Using MSI GTX 570 TWIII non-overclocked, i also installed this driver but had no problems at all...

Should install older one ? What do you guys suggest ?


----------



## malmental

thread is still open.?


----------



## Orici

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras*
> 
> Source is the nVidia feedback forums.. really? People dump all their problems in those threads every update, regardless if their driver related or not. Look at all the previous threads for WHQL and you'll see the same thing without fail.
> 
> Personally these drivers were way better than 314 for my 680, and continue to be so for my 780.


Exactly, this seems to be an isolated incident.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkstar*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I wrote this article, and claiming that i'm biased towards AMD strictly because I own AMD is rather insulting. To be completely honest, I've never purchased an AMD GPU in my life, only Nvidia (7800, 7800GT, 9800GTX, GTX 285). The AMD GPUs I currently have/use were won from a giveaway a while back. CPU Wise, I've owned a Pent II, AMD 3800+, i7-920, i7-2600k, then again, with the PC i won, was given the FX-8320 i'm currently using. I honestly don't favor either company, it's all about the flavor of the month.
> 
> The information contained within the article were brought to my attention from the westcoastmods facebook group. After a few days of seeing it, I decided to investigate it. So I read the thread, yes all 46 pages, something I highly doubt anyone else has done. After reading 46 pages of issues, and finding multiple reports of both GPUs and laptops being rendered useless, I thought an informative article on the subject would be important for those currently using 320.18 WHQL drivers.
> 
> Now lets say the information gathered from hundreds of users and gamers was incorrect in terms of GPUs being killed off due to the drivers. The general consensus is the drivers are flat out horrible. The amount of the community witnessing artifacts, crashes, and many other strange anomalies is of higher importance. Even worse... they could be right, and you just might have a $700 brick to help build your house of sorrows. That's what this article is about, warning others that these drivers might damage your GPU, however it is likely 320.18 is extremely buggy.


Didn't claim you were biased bud. Just suggesting that the article be taken with a grain of salt because a very small minority of AMD owners will tend to exaggerate things when it comes to Nvidia. It's seen here on OCN every single day. (And vice-versa of course.)

Still, your story title says the driver is damaging gpu's and you have no verified proof. I think you explained your motives very well in a post earlier where you said that title would get you more page hits. The misleading title is a service to yourself and a disservice to the community until you have real proof.

As I said before, if proof does come to light, then write 100 articles about it and roast Nvidia. But until then, speculation doesn't help.


----------



## t00sl0w

to the 600/700 guys, everything i have seen is that fermi is the most affected here.
no proof other than anectdotal thread crawling and what i have experienced myself after the update, which is a lot of black screen crashing.


----------



## lugal

Hi guys, browsing the internet finding the solution to my problem I found this thread (and recalled I registered once here in the past) so I will share my experience. I own evga geforce gtx 560 (standard non overclock) and after drivers got updated to new version I experienced crashing and freezing on my pc, first in games, then on desktop too. I started googling and found some threads reporting the same issues, where most people suggested going back to older drivers. I did so (had to turn off automatic updates) and issues are gone.

I dont know if the drivers damaged my card (I hope not), but everything is working as before now with older 314 drivers. My suggestion is to not update to 320 drivers and if you already updated, uninstall them and go back to older drivers - it takes only few minutes.

Hope it will help someone. see you guys


----------



## Darkpriest667

I just tested it on my GT 430 backup computer. I believe it just crashed a card that has been stable for 3 years without issue.

EDIT--- Rollback of drivers in safemode and reboot has confirmed it was a driver issue. The card is now running stable again on the same game it just crashed out of. Thank God it didn't brick the card this is my backup unit in case of catastrophic failure on the primary beast.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Didn't claim you were biased bud. Just suggesting that the article be taken with a grain of salt because a very small minority of AMD owners will tend to exaggerate things when it comes to Nvidia. It's seen here on OCN every single day. (And vice-versa of course.)
> 
> Still, your story title says the driver is damaging gpu's and you have no verified proof. I think you explained your motives very well in a post earlier where you said that title would get you more page hits. The misleading title is a service to yourself and a disservice to the community until you have real proof.
> 
> As I said before, if proof does come to light, then write 100 articles about it and roast Nvidia. But until then, speculation doesn't help.


My experience is Nvidia users show extreme bias more so than AMD. My god, one more time and I am gonna scream: Every AMD thread where the stats show that it may be likely that AMD beats Nvidia, some Nvidia user will have to bring up the "our driver support is way better". Now I hope this is just a bad driver and no one is really blowing up their cards, I wouldn't wish that on anyone. But maybe now both camps will let go of the superior driver debate and get to just playing.


----------



## tinmann

As I stated earlier I was having issues with a GTX 690 while playing games and had attributed it to Steam. I'd be in the middle of some intense action and the screen would lock but the sound continued. so last night after posting it did it again so I went back to the 314.22 driver and so far all is well.


----------



## John-117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> thread is still open.?


6XX owners logic, because they have no problems, there is no problem at all.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> thread is still open.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6XX owners logic, because they have no problems, there is no problem at all.
Click to expand...

when it turns into a bash thread, unless the mods come and clean it, it's a wrap here.


----------



## ladcrooks

easy solution here - when talking Nvidia 320.18 WHQL Display Driver - ban all words amd









and vice versa when its amd driver

crikey amd has bugger all to do with this


----------



## John-117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> when it turns into a bash thread, unless the mods come and clean it, it's a wrap here.


Sorry, didn't understand. On topic now, I think something similar had happened with another driver a while back, for Fermi cards. A new driver improved performance, but it caused stock and factory overclocked cards to become unstable. Lowering core clocks made the corruption go away. If I remember correctly, it happened with Ubi games, like Assasins Creed, etc.


----------



## TRELOXELO

i have issues in Metro LL with 320.18 .....i'm goging back to 314.22 ...


----------



## pcguru000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Lol, Chrome is frying cards!!


I suppose i worded it a bit wrong, I don't mean that _Chrome_ is frying cards- but that I found it's GPU utilization was some how adversely affecting my overall graphics performance/stability.

It makes sense - you wouldn't run BF3 and Crysis at the same time with one in the background and while Chrome is certainly not that much of a resource hog- it was using the GPU for something.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Wow and I was praising Nvidia drivers a few days ago.


----------



## Desert Rat

Well, Karma just slapped me in the face. I was telling my self "I bet people are just exaggerating the problems" until 10 min ago when I grabbed my cup of coffee and sat in front of my PC and started getting flickering on my screen that would not go away even after I reeboted. I turnned it off and on a few times and is working now but I'm switching drivers just in case. Never had any issues other that BF3 crashing before


----------



## BradleyW

I think this is simple. Just revert to previous drivers until the next driver update. Plus, those with damaged cards should RMA. That's all that there is to this.


----------



## SpArTiChRiS

I have an EVGA GTX680 and I can 100% attest to the fact the Nvidia 320.18 WHQL Display Driver is Damaging GPUs. I also have proof that the driver indeed caused damage to the card. I hereby declare a petetion that demands compensation for ALL of the damage units or legal action will be taken into the court of law. PLEASE sign this petition to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I think this is simple. Just revert to previous drivers until the next driver update. Plus, those with damaged cards should RMA. That's all that there is to this.


I just went back to 314.22 to see if it happens again. I will keep you guys informed.


----------



## grunion

My 590 didn't literally pop, signal loss and the Geforce logo just blinks now


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpArTiChRiS*
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX680 and I can 100% attest to the fact the Nvidia 320.18 WHQL Display Driver is Damaging GPUs. I also have proof that the driver indeed caused damage to the card. I hereby declare a petetion that demands compensation for ALL of the damage units or legal action will be taken into the court of law. PLEASE sign this petition to get the ball rolling.


Please. You just want a new card.


----------



## Sir Beregond

All I know is that I started getting artifacts on 320.18 WHQL in Tomb Raider and GW2. I am not saying my card was being damaged or anything, but at the very least just artifacting where I've never had problems before. Article may be a little sensationalist, sure, but I rolled back to 314.22 to play it safe. No more artifacting since then, so at the very least 320.18 is just a crap driver.


----------



## y2kcamaross

My 780s have had a 100% load on them with these drivers for all but about 10 hours of their life since they were installed on 5-28, lets see if these bad boys die


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Please. You just want a new card.


if his card was bricked by a driver update I'd say he deserves one. I thought this was a beta driver. It's considered a full release stable driver. It shouldn't be doing that.


----------



## A Bad Day

It seems that the Fermi GPUs are getting the brunt of the driver failures. If the drivers are causing voltage spike, then that's a terrible combo with a hot-running architecture.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Please. You just want a new card.


Actually -- Vendors are reporting legitimate issues w/the new WHQL to an extent that it's worrying.

A customer's 680 died not but 20 minutes after the install of the new drivers during a 3D mark run...

My 780's haven't yet bit the dust but, they aren't performing like they should be -- I can't even barebone it and get through a full run of 3D mark without a BSOD...

Unfortunately, those with 780's cannot roll back because there's nothing really to roll back too -- While the previous beta apparently supports the 780, they actually crash more then the current WHQL...

Just sayin.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> if his card was bricked by a driver update I'd say he deserves one. I thought this was a beta driver. It's considered a full release stable driver. It shouldn't be doing that.


Its not beta..Its WHQL


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> if his card was bricked by a driver update I'd say he deserves one. I thought this was a beta driver. It's considered a full release stable driver. It shouldn't be doing that.


if it's an evga 680 like he claims, he will get a new card


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Its not beta..Its WHQL


he literally JUST implied that with the post you just quoted


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> he literally JUST implied that with the post you just quoted


Oh


----------



## Arizonian

Well I've decided to roll back to 314.22 this morning even though I wasn't experiencing any issues. Only to play it safe.

I have to say this is the second time in over two years I've rolled back a final release driver. First time was when GTX 680 launched and had wake from sleep issue. This time I wasn't even having any issues except for possibly over reacting and being pro-active.

Not really a problem since 314.22 didn't give me issues either, so no big deal. Solved hypothetical problem averted just for piece of mind.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Actually -- Vendors are reporting legitimate issues w/the new WHQL to an extent that it's worrying.
> 
> A customer's 680 died not but 20 minutes after the install of the new drivers during a 3D mark run...
> 
> My 780's haven't yet bit the dust but, they aren't performing like they should be -- I can't even barebone it and get through a full run of 3D mark without a BSOD...
> 
> Unfortunately, those with 780's cannot roll back because there's nothing really to roll back too -- While the previous beta apparently supports the 780, they actually crash more then the current WHQL...
> 
> Just sayin.


Yeah, come to find out this driver was causing me tons of driver crashes when trying to run Valley. I thought it was just unstable overclock, but it appears to just be this driver. I hope nothing got screwed on my Titan. I rolled back to the 314.22 drivers and everything appears to be fine for now.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpArTiChRiS*
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX680 and I can 100% attest to the fact the Nvidia 320.18 WHQL Display Driver is Damaging GPUs.*I also have proof that the driver indeed caused damage to the card*. I hereby declare a petetion that demands compensation for ALL of the damage units or legal action will be taken into the court of law. PLEASE sign this petition to get the ball rolling.


Can you show us some proof that it is caused by the driver?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can you show us some proof that it is caused by the driver?


[HARD] has had several cases...Tom's has had several...A customer of mine has had a failure...Not to mention major vendors are reporting about a 5% total failure thus far...

I'm not speaking FOR that individual...What I am saying is that there is legitimacy surrounding the driver destroying cards...


----------



## Nonehxc

Those of you still on 320.18 with custom factory OCed cards, try this:

If you don't have Maximum Quality enabled, enable that and all the quality settings to its highest and report back after doing a test on 2 or 3 troublesome pieces of software(games, benches, etc.).


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> [HARD] has had several cases...Tom's has had several...A customer of mine has had a failure...Not to mention major vendors are reporting about a 5% total failure thus far...
> 
> I'm not speaking FOR that individual...What I am saying is that there is legitimacy surrounding the driver destroying cards...


I don't understand how that is possible though.
I monitored temps/volts while heavy gaming/benching and no change whatsoever has happened or spiked to a value that is different to the settings defined in AB.

You kill a card if its old, over-volting it, overheating it...etc and this driver is not doing any of those things on my 580s.
It might cause crashes, but the rest is ......just doesn't make sense.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Those of you still on 320.18 with custom factory OCed cards, try this:
> 
> If you don't have Maximum Quality enabled, enable that and all the quality settings to its highest and report back after doing a test on 2 or 3 troublesome pieces of software(games, benches, etc.).


i have to underclock and turn down settings or BF3 will crash. BF3 is the only game giving me issues. I can play Crysis3 MP @ 1.212V 1137 / 3500 allday/errday

below is repost from the Titan thread, i have been getting the same error with 320.14 and 320.18
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *supermi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i agree, something is going on with the 320 drivers ... i have been having lots problem in BF3
> 
> for me BF3 will crash under any overclock, and even at default clocks unless i turn ingame MSAA off
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of crash? Black screen? Driver recover? Direct x error? I have been getting direct x errors in bf3 myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DirectX error, DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG to be exact
> 
> the crash happens sometimes when GPU usage reaches max. then usage sticks to max for 1-2 seconds, then the game freezes
> 
> i can alt-tab to desktop to find this
> 
> 
> closing the error message window closes the BF3 window. if you try to launch the game again without rebooting it crashes immediately in the same way
> 
> it happens way less often if i downclock AND overvolt, just lowering clocks helps but it still crashes a lot.
> 
> something VERY STRANGE i found while googlng for a solution: make sure your default browser is Chrome. when i was using firefox for battlelog it crashed way more often. with chrome i can even run higher clocks (still a negative offset, but -50 instead of -100)
> 
> since i set it up like this:
> 
> set Chrome as default brower so Battlelog opens in Chrome
> with a downclock so it boost under 1GHz
> overvolt @1212 mV
> with ingame MSAA, Post AA, and motion blur off, everything else @ Ultra
> with NVCP settings maxed (8xAA, clamp, high quality filtering)
> i have been nearly crash free for the last few days
Click to expand...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> I don't understand how that is possible though.
> I monitored temps/volts while heavy gaming/benching and no change whatsoever has happened or spiked to a value that is different to the settings defined in AB.
> 
> You kill a card if its old, over-volting it, overheating it...etc and this driver is not doing any of those things on my 580s.
> It might cause crashes, but the rest is ......just doesn't make sense.


Like has been mentioned about drivers in other threads, no two systems are just alike even if they contain the same exact hardware. Different systems react to drivers differently.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> I don't understand how that is possible though.
> I monitored temps/volts while heavy gaming/benching and no change whatsoever has happened or spiked to a value that is different to the settings defined in AB.
> 
> You kill a card if its old, over-volting it, overheating it , and this driver is not doing any of those things on my 580s.
> It might cause crashes, but the rest is ......just doesn't make sense.


As a business owner, I'll be the FIRST person to tell you that no 2 chips are ever the same...Ever.

Regardless of what you've monitored or done or proven to yourself, there's always someone out there with the same exact hardware that will prove you incorrect.

I used to write mobile drivers and within the driver, itself, are about 15 different ways to fry a card...It doesn't have to be a spike, overheating, voltage lock...It can be a failure to release flash data that wipes the card, it can be impulse data that overloads the slot...I could literally do this all day.

The sheer fact that other vendors are having issues with this driver and I mean issues well beyond a BSOD, gives it legitimacy in my eyes.

Just browse the Nvidia forums for 10 minutes, go back a few pages...100s of cards are gone...Some of these guys aren't trolling, either -- One or two Nvidia mods have experienced dead cards not but hours after installing the WHQL.

Replacing my customer's card -- No big deal.
My 780's crashing 20 seconds into 3D mark -- No big deal.
5% of all vendor cards frying/crashing/wiping after a WHQL -- That's a big deal.


----------



## BulletSponge

I had odd voltage readings in Precision X with 320.18 drivers. Now I know Precision X is bugged but my top 670 was showing 1150 Mv and the bottom card showed 1175 Mv. This is with max voltage set to 1150. Also, my bottom 670 is normally 4-5C cooler than the top card but while running 320.18 it was averaging 7-8C HIGHER than the top card. Now I am a total noob about these things but something is amiss here. Rolling back to 314.22 has solved all my issues (restarts, BSOD's, artifacting, etc.). Also, having gone back to Afterburner both cards are now showing a max voltage of 1175Mv and running cool(ish) again.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Actually -- Vendors are reporting legitimate issues w/the new WHQL to an extent that it's worrying.
> 
> A customer's 680 died not but 20 minutes after the install of the new drivers during a 3D mark run...
> 
> My 780's haven't yet bit the dust but, they aren't performing like they should be -- I can't even barebone it and get through a full run of 3D mark without a BSOD...
> 
> Unfortunately, those with 780's cannot roll back because there's nothing really to roll back too -- While the previous beta apparently supports the 780, they actually crash more then the current WHQL...
> 
> Just sayin.


Proof?


----------



## Nonehxc

I've seen reports of people in 320.18/320.14 Beta having to downclock or push quality setting for their GPUs to cool a bit...must be because with quality setting their cards aren't outputting as many FPS as they can and as such, doesn't get as hot or drink as much voltage. Play it safe, people. Better roll back to 314.22 until this mess is cleared.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Proof?


You mean besides this article written @ a week ago: http://modcrash.com/nvidia-display-driver-damaging-gpus/#.UbXdavnql8E

And WHQL Damaging GPUs

...Google is your friend.









In statistics you hit a point where the data concludes that something is a bit beyond coincidence...I'd say we passed that point on Friday...And considering practically every computer forum on Google has at least 1 individual with this issue (As the Google search identifies) I'd say that even without the vendor correlation, we're witnessing a legitimate issue. Throw in the vendor numbers and now, we have a real problem.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> You mean besides this article written @ a week ago: http://modcrash.com/nvidia-display-driver-damaging-gpus/#.UbXdavnql8E
> 
> And WHQL Damaging GPUs
> 
> ...Google is your friend.


Funny guy aey?

All that linked me too was a bunch of nonsense. I'm still yet to actually see or hear anything from anyone that's actually knowledgable report anything suggesting the driver is physically damaging cards.

Please stop spreading nonsense.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Funny guy aey?
> 
> All that linked me too was a bunch of nonsense. I'm still yet to actually see or hear anything from anyone that's actually knowledgable report anything suggesting the driver is physically damaging cards.
> 
> Please stop spreading nonsense.


The entire page of users from every other computer forum in the industry having issues, the same that we are, is nonsense?

Well now, that's interesting.

Tom's and [H] reporting issues and melt-downs, nonsense? Interesting.

I'd say stop being an idiot but, that would be rude so, I'll simply say "open your eyes".


----------



## BakerMan1971

Hi Masked

As you are one of those talented individuals who used to write mobile drivers, and I really take my hat off to you, Modded drivers were the ONLY way to get decent performance out of the two gaming laptops I owned a few years back.
Could you look at the driver and see if anything stands out as untoward?
I know in the past Nvidia had some bad fan profiles that caused some heat issues, and as you rightly say there are many variants of even the same SKU, it would be good to see what they changed in the driver that could have caused this problem, a comparison with the previous 314 driver might be an idea.

While I myself am not experiencing problems, I would never dismiss something outright, although I admit initially the linked article did just look like some Nvidia bashing as it wasn't backed up with hard evidence.

so guys, lets see if we can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Shame486

Why are people denying that 320.xx is causing problems?
I'v seen it with my eyes, 560Ti getting --edited--.
Pc lockups, screen flickering, artifacts.
Worst drive ever.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Funny guy aey?
> 
> All that linked me too was a bunch of nonsense. I'm still yet to actually see or hear anything from anyone that's actually knowledgable report anything suggesting the driver is physically damaging cards.
> 
> Please stop spreading nonsense.


I had gpuz saving data out to a log file and I noticed at one point during a valley run my gpu clock jumped from 1149 to 1307. During that particular run, valley was running great and then suddenly it turned into a slide show. That is what made me investigate the log to find out what happened. Now, that did not appear to do any damage to my gpu, but what if something similar was to happen to voltage? Would that not damage the card?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> The entire page of users from every other computer forum in the industry having issues, the same that we are, is nonsense?
> 
> Well now, that's interesting.
> 
> Tom's and [H] reporting issues and melt-downs, nonsense? Interesting.
> 
> I'd say stop being an idiot but, that would be rude so, I'll simply say "open your eyes".


Lol.

Toms hardware has nothing on their main page about the issue. So toms hardware has reported nothing. Hard OCP is the same. So please like I said. Link me to said reported issues from credible sources.

I'm yet to find any. Just randoms on the Internet that couldn't plug a PCIe connector into their graphics card if their life depended on it screaming their GPU is damaged because they had a driver crash or some some artifacts. And all because of people like you enabling such behaviour.

Im not denying the possibility of a crappy driver but it causing physical damage to GPUs is another thing. GPUs have issues everyday all around the world and the only difference in now every Nvidia GPU that has an issue will be blamed on the driver because someone that wanted attention wrote a stupid article.

You show me proof and I'll believe you.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Hi Masked
> 
> As you are one of those talented individuals who used to write mobile drivers, and I really take my hat off to you, Modded drivers were the ONLY way to get decent performance out of the two gaming laptops I owned a few years back.
> Could you look at the driver and see if anything stands out as untoward?
> I know in the past Nvidia had some bad fan profiles that caused some heat issues, and as you rightly say there are many variants of even the same SKU, it would be good to see what they changed in the driver that could have caused this problem, a comparison with the previous 314 driver might be an idea.
> 
> While I myself am not experiencing problems, I would never dismiss something outright, although I admit initially the linked article did just look like some Nvidia bashing as it wasn't backed up with hard evidence.
> 
> so guys, lets see if we can get to the bottom of this.


Vendors are reporting heat issues at large -- Almost like someone unlocked the load cap and swapped the OCP protocols with maybe a heat lock.

The issue on-top of that one is the artifacting...When a card artifacts, it's typically a sign of core decay which, is escalated by a voltage lock not existing.

So for example, when we wrote the drivers for the M17x (Pre-Dell), we actually made a mistake -- If you recall, Alienware GPU's were dying left and right -- It was because we//I, had actually swapped the OCP protocol with a voltage lock and down went @ 100 GPU's/day until we identified the issue and rolled back the driver.

Am I saying that's the problem here? Not exactly.

What I am saying is that there are enough people having issues with this driver, not just the crashing but, the artifacting AND overheating that, it's actually not a stretch to believe some Fermis are dying.

Fermi was a hot card...Add on a poorly coded driver, especially one causing overheating to a normal 580 and you've got a dead card. -- That's just reality...A very understandable, simple, reality.

Remember the 590's? Sweclockers took the load past the Nvidia warning to 1.2 and we had fireworks.

Frying a card is extremely easy and making an error on these drivers is actually rather easy...Once again, the fact that so many vendors are having these issues and the sheer volume of issues, leads me to believe, that there's a solid legitimacy...And that's not making anything up, that's using common sense.

BTW...I have absolutely nothing to prove nor am I giving up the vendors -- That would be ethically/morally wrong...Go into the forums and READ what they're saying, not just browsing the front page...Sometimes, you have to put some effort into it...Remember that google search?


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tritrium*
> 
> Well im using a 460 GTX and i just signed up here to share this:
> I installed the 320.18 drivers a couple days ago and as soon as they where installed this list happened to me:
> -Random freezes causing PC to lock up & reboot needed
> -PC in idle mode gives me random scrambled desktop screen with weird colours that sometimes go back to normal & other times require a reboot
> -The times everything was normal for hours on end i tried to play a game and after 5-15 minutes (tried several times) screen gets scrambled, locks up and only the sound continues.
> -I reinstalled the 306.97 drivers which seemed to have worked at first but then the issues started again.
> -Right now im still using the 306.97 drivers but i uninstalled the nvidia HD audio drivers and so far no issues to be shared.
> 
> Im pretty sure those drivers did damage my video card since ive had it for 2,5 years now and ive never had one single crash related to the video card.
> and as soon i installed the 320.18 drivers BANG **** hit the fan?
> 
> Anyway ill bookmark this page and ill come back to post if anything has changed later


Ever think the driver just corrupted your windows? This probably happens on a daily basis to people all around the world, issues like this are nothing new. Just because a new driver is doing it more frequently than people deem acceptable, does not mean in any way that it caused physical damage to your GPU. That notion is simply ludacris.

Fresh install windows, roll back a few drivers, reflash your BIOS and if it's still happening then we will talk.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Vendors are reporting heat issues at large -- Almost like someone unlocked the load cap and swapped the OCP protocols with maybe a heat lock.
> 
> The issue on-top of that one is the artifacting...When a card artifacts, it's typically a sign of core decay which, is escalated by a voltage lock not existing.
> 
> So for example, when we wrote the drivers for the M17x (Pre-Dell), we actually made a mistake -- If you recall, Alienware GPU's were dying left and right -- It was because we//I, had actually swapped the OCP protocol with a voltage lock and down went @ 100 GPU's/day until we identified the issue and rolled back the driver.
> 
> Am I saying that's the problem here? Not exactly.
> 
> What I am saying is that there are enough people having issues with this driver, not just the crashing but, the artifacting AND overheating that, it's actually not a stretch to believe some Fermis are dying.
> 
> Fermi was a hot card...Add on a poorly coded driver, especially one causing overheating to a normal 580 and you've got a dead card. -- That's just reality...A very understandable, simple, reality.
> 
> Remember the 590's? Sweclockers took the load past the Nvidia warning to 1.2 and we had fireworks.
> 
> Frying a card is extremely easy and making an error on these drivers is actually rather easy...Once again, the fact that so many vendors are having these issues and the sheer volume of issues, leads me to believe, that there's a solid legitimacy...And that's not making anything up, that's using common sense.


There we go.

If its possibly causing overheating on some cards then yes we finally have something to investigate. Random crashes and normal driver issues are not symptoms of cards being physically damaged. What are they saying is overheating because overheating in general isn't specific.


----------



## Faint1001

I'm going back to 314.22, won't take the risk.. thanks for letting us know OP.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Ever think the driver just corrupted your windows? This probably happens on a daily basis to people all around the world, issues like this are nothing new. Just because a new driver is doing it more frequently than people deem acceptable, does not mean in any way that it caused physical damage to your GPU. That notion is simply ludacris.
> 
> Fresh install windows, *roll back a few drivers*, reflash your BIOS and if it's still happening then we will talk.


Then you avoid the issue altogether. If people are reporting them having no issues with 314.22 but having tons with 320.18...wouldn't doing a clean windoes install, reverting a few releases and reflashin their bios negate the point? You've(anyone) avoided entirely the situation. You're not using the same problematic driver, hence the problem is resolved...but that don't mean there isn't a problem, just like anyone not catching the flu a given year doesn't mean there is no flu and he won't catch it the next year


----------



## Derp

After experiencing problems with this driver I rolled back to an older WHQL but I just got a dxgmms1.sys page_fault_in_nonpaged_area BSOD. So it's either permanent damage to my card or my windows install. (SFC /scannow can't find anything wrong)


----------



## FLCLimax

this is like their 3rd card killing release in the last 28 months.


----------



## gooface

I have this on both of my PC's and no issues at all with this driver... If this is really causing issues then why hasn't nVidia said anything...


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Then you avoid the issue altogether. If people are reporting them having no issues with 314.22 but having tons with 320.18...wouldn't doing a clean windoes install, reverting a few releases and reflashin their bios negate the point? You've(anyone) avoided entirely the situation. You're not using the same problematic driver, hence the problem is resolved...but that don't mean there isn't a problem, just like anyone not catching the flu a given year doesn't mean there is no flu and he won't catch it the next year


That's the whole point.

If this driver is apparently damaging his GPU/has damaged his GPU and it no longer works. Then if rolling back to 314 drivers with a clean install fixes the issue then his supposedly damaged card was never damaged, it was just a driver issue. That's the point.

Sure if what's been said is true and cards are overheating. Sure that's a legitimate issue and could be possible but to check if that is what happened and heat has damaged his GPU somehow you'd have to do that anyways to check.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> That's the whole point.
> 
> If this driver is apparently damaging his GPU/has damaged his GPU and it no longer works. Then if rolling back to 314 drivers with a clean install fixes the issue then his supposedly damaged card was never damaged, it was just a driver issue. That's the point.
> 
> Sure if what's been said is true and cards are overheating. Sure that's a legitimate issue and could be possible but to check if that is what happened and heat has damaged his GPU somehow you'd have to do that anyways to check.


The point actually is that most people, after rolling back, are now experiencing 3-4x the issues then they were prior to installing the driver, at all.

That's a clear identifier that there's permanent damage.

If you're STILL experiencing issues with a fresh OS/driver install and the ONLY variable in the entire equation was 320.18 then, it's reasonably conclusive that 320.18 is actually damaging the cards.

A read through Guru 3D points out over 10 users with direct voltage/heat issues with the cards spiking regularly while nothing was loaded, several did a complete re-install and are now artifacting, for the first time, ever -- That identifies a serious problem.

The same is true of [H] and Tom's -- If you had actually READ the threads posted there, you would have seen that the issues persist after a roll-back/full install -- IMO, that reeks of a corrupted card...Add on the heat issues...You have a recipe for at least 6 ways a card can go down.

Regardless of your opinion on other user's abilities/experiences -- Those issues are just as legitimate as anyone else's...The fact that you so easily dismiss them because they're inexperienced shows how green you actually are. -- Every problem, no matter how stupid, is actually worth looking at...Especially when the Nvidia forums are FLOODED with claims of destroyed cards -- Particularly Fermis.


----------



## roleki

While I haven't had any strange in-game issues, I've certainly had a lot of trouble waking the machine from sleep, or, returning from an extended absence and finding the desktop non-responsive, requiring a hard reset.

Given the number of people who run this same driver daily and have no trouble, I wonder what those of us who are having trouble have in common?


----------



## Dangur

Any updates from Nvidia?


----------



## ericeod

Thread has been cleaned for the 6th time. Please keep in mind all the PMs and polite warning that have gone out. This is a final friendly reminder to remain professional and on topic to the thread. Please do not post off topic; i.e. mentioning AMD drivers as this is not relevant to the topic of the thread. Please do not quote a post and leave an off handed comment. Do not single out individuals as a "target". Please do not use profanity, or short hand for profanity.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Any updates from Nvidia?


Think Nvidia are taking the sweep it under the rug hope nobody notices approach.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> The point actually is that most people, after rolling back, are now experiencing 3-4x the issues then they were prior to installing the driver, at all.
> 
> That's a clear identifier that there's permanent damage.
> 
> If you're STILL experiencing issues with a fresh OS/driver install and the ONLY variable in the entire equation was 320.18 then, it's reasonably conclusive that 320.18 is actually damaging the cards.
> 
> A read through Guru 3D points out over 10 users with direct voltage/heat issues with the cards spiking regularly while nothing was loaded, several did a complete re-install and are now artifacting, for the first time, ever -- That identifies a serious problem.
> 
> The same is true of [H] and Tom's -- If you had actually READ the threads posted there, you would have seen that the issues persist after a roll-back/full install -- IMO, that reeks of a corrupted card...Add on the heat issues...You have a recipe for at least 6 ways a card can go down.
> 
> Regardless of your opinion on other user's abilities/experiences -- Those issues are just as legitimate as anyone else's...The fact that you so easily dismiss them because they're inexperienced shows how green you actually are. -- Every problem, no matter how stupid, is actually worth looking at...Especially when the Nvidia forums are FLOODED with claims of destroyed cards -- Particularly Fermis.


If people don't troubleshoot properly then how is anyone supposed to take their claims seriously? You don't just take random peoples heresay as solid evidence on a first encounter without anything to back it up. If they have though, that's another thing entirely.

But rolling back with a clean install is the first step and if still having issues like artifacting and BSODs with default settings then of course it definitely points to possible damage. But again, without a culprit or direction to look in for what caused the damage then it's hard to make the claim.

I read several and just saw people making claims without any real troubleshooting. Sorry but I don't just believe everything every person writes on the Internet.

If people are going to blame heat fair enough. If they are going to blame power or voltage fair enough. Interested which one and why people think its doing it. Makes sense it's the older fermi cards being most effected by it.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> That's the whole point.
> 
> If this driver is apparently damaging his GPU/has damaged his GPU and it no longer works. Then if rolling back to 314 drivers with a clean install fixes the issue then his supposedly damaged card was never damaged, it was just a driver issue. That's the point.
> 
> Sure if what's been said is true and cards are overheating. Sure that's a legitimate issue and could be possible but to check if that is what happened and heat has damaged his GPU somehow you'd have to do that anyways to check.


Ah, ok. You meant to check if the card was damaged, not if the drivers had problems. My mistake, I thought your post was another of those self-centered and exclusive logic arguments "I have no problems, hence there are no problems"









That would have been underwhelming, I've get used to know you as a pretty balanced, impartial and agreeable OCn member, and I was like "OMG, thestache on zealot duty?!?"


----------



## Quesoblanco

My cards have been fine. Played BF3, WoW, HoN, and Lol. Kinda nervous


----------



## ez12a

good thing i havent updated. still running 314.


----------



## 0CALEFACTION0

I don't have any of the problems that you are mentioning whatsoever.


----------



## BakerMan1971

A roundup might help here.
There was mention on the Feedback thread on Nvidia's Geforce forums, that it may just be factory overclocked cards that are suffering.

I am doing a complete rebuild upgrade tomorrow, so I will be installing my Nvidia drivers from scratch, I am currently running the 320.18 drivers with no issues that I can see, extra testing on top of my Haswell stuff then.

Cross fingers we get a solution.


----------



## jologskyblues

Everything's working great here with the 320.18 drivers....just saying.

I wonder if there are latency improvements in this driver revision. Some of my games seem smoother compared to the 314.22 drivers.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Ah, ok. You meant to check if the card was damaged, not if the drivers had problems. My mistake, I thought your post was another of those self-centered and exclusive logic arguments "I have no problems, hence there are no problems"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would have been underwhelming, I've get used to know you as a pretty balanced, impartial and agreeable OCn member, and I was like "OMG, thestache on zealot duty?!?"


Lol.

Thank you I try to be impartial, unbiased and the voice of reason. This is an interesting one though. Many people seem very dead set on this damaging people's cards like one guy on guru3d that apparently damaged three cards. But all that says to me is his system is corrupted and every Nvidia GPU he plugs into it has issues. Everyone else is also skeptical in that same thread.

I'm not seeing the bombardment of dead cards and issues like people are saying or people agreeing with them, I'm seeing a lot of different and random issues but I am also seeing the same skepticism I feel, so I'll wait until we get some evidence. But if heat and voltage were the culprit it would make sense it's effecting the fermi cards. But at the same time those cards are old and many would be already on their way out so it could be coincidence.

Guess we will find out soon enough I guess.


----------



## SIDWULF

In the meantime...im rolling back.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jologskyblues*
> 
> Everything's working great here with the 320.18 drivers....just saying.
> 
> I wonder if there are latency improvements in this driver revision. Some of my games seem smoother compared to the 314.22 drivers.


That is exactly what I am experiencing with the driver and glad they have addressed it for some games, (just a shame if it's come at the cost of other issues). A Perceivably smoother experience. As before I was experiencing a lot of perceivable frame timing issues.


----------



## malmental

rolling back down to 314.22 as a precaution..


----------



## bigkahuna360

I've been using 320.18 since it launched and I've been fine, benching and Last Light?


----------



## mam72

So what do 780 owners do?


----------



## tsm106

Isn't there be some unspoken universal rule much like the doctors hippocratic oath, though shalt not do no harm?


----------



## Atham

Should I uninstall the drivers?


----------



## grimmjow

Thought I would chime in...

Using SLI 470s right now. Did not have any issues with the new driver until today. My video cards would just without warning lose output and computer would randomly restart since this morning. Usually upon resuming from sleep it would happen.

Whether it is damaging GPUs or not, the drivers are definitely unstable. I rolled back to 314.22 and no issues so far...hopefully it stays that way.

I do have a GTX 780 on the way and am not sure I want to install these drivers on the card until they come up with some fix. Rather not take the chance on frying my 650 $ GPU.


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkstar*
> 
> While I agree, that's just something we have to do as a smaller site to gain attention. It's not incorrect, just not necessarily politically incorrect. If I had said "320.18 WHQL Display Drivers are causing Artifacts", it just wouldn't get as much attention. Just a part of writing that we as a smaller site have to do for now.
> I've read rumors (nothing confirmed) that the drivers some how caused an increase in voltages. The 500 series were known to have questionable VRM's, and smaller amounts of overvolting can cause the caps to pop. Oddly enough, the only cards I can recall being damaged from the updates were 500 series.


Just a reminder that this is a senstionalist article.


----------



## malmental

GTX 780's should be good with 314.22 as I remember seeing a post earlier about not rolling drivers for the 780
because of it's recent release but I don't see a problem while it shouldn't or wouldn't work.
the GTX 780 is a cut down version of Titan which has been out for months now.
(GTX 7) series the same tech as the GTX 6 series for the most part only difference is clocks and Boost 2.0.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> Just a reminder that this is a senstionalist article.


With the amount of people coming forward with issues -- Even Guru 3D mods...While it may be "sensationalist" there is a real issue at hand.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> GTX 780's should be good with 314.22 as I remember seeing a post earlier about not rolling drivers for the 780
> because of it's recent release but I don't see a problem while it shouldn't or wouldn't work.
> the GTX 780 is a cut down version of Titan which has been out for months now.
> (GTX 7) series the same tech as the GTX 6 series for the most part only difference is clocks and Boost 2.0.


When you break down a driver, there is a list of supported cards in the driver coding.

TMK; the 780 is NOT a supported card prior to 320...Thus, the issue 780 owners, have.


----------



## mam72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> GTX 780's should be good with 314.22 as I remember seeing a post earlier about not rolling drivers for the 780
> because of it's recent release but I don't see a problem while it shouldn't or wouldn't work.
> the GTX 780 is a cut down version of Titan which has been out for months now.
> (GTX 7) series the same tech as the GTX 6 series for the most part only difference is clocks and Boost 2.0.


The 314.22 will not work with the 780 unless there is a hack I am not ware of.


----------



## fagoatse

I\ve been running 320.18 on my msi gtx680 twin frozr III which is factory OC'd and I havent had a single issue. However, I did experience a lot of the aforementioned issues when I had a 560gtx hawk. Had to roll back to 314.x.


----------



## squishysquishy

Well, good thing I came on here today, my 590's have issues with heat as it is...no need to fan the fire so to speak. cancelled download for 320.18 downloading 314.22 now. Updating from 311 hopefully there is a nice frame increase.


----------



## djriful

I just downgraded to 314.22 for now. Better safe than sorry, I'll wait for the next release and it's not a big deal for having old driver since I'm only playing Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Vonnis

I've been using these drivers with my 680s SLI since release, and to be honest they seem to be among the better driver releases for my system. I think I'll take my chances until I start noticing some of the things people are describing here.


----------



## wanako

For any 780 owners, here is a link to modding the INF file in the nvidia drivers. You can use 314.22 drivers for the 780s using this: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=377158


----------



## Desert Rat

I'm still having the same issues(screen goes black and tries to sync) while playing BF3 with 314.22 as with 320.18. Not sure what the hell is going on since I have not changed anything in the last few days and this just started happening today. I guess I will have to wait and see....


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Not sure if it's related to the 320.18 driver issue but my card just went on 100% throttle for no reason. Wasn't even playing a game.


----------



## PlasticTramp

still no official response from nvidia?


----------



## BBEG

I wonder if this is related to the frequent freezes I've had. My mobo's LED code doesn't change but the screen locks up, sometimes with mouse movement and sometimes not, and just today I had my first driver crash message.


----------



## looniam

so after a day there still is not credible source but the same circular postings?
(and yes i do use google but unlike most i read the results instead of looking at the topic only)

wow, the internet is one big facebook.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> With the amount of people coming forward with issues -- Even Guru 3D mods...While it may be "sensationalist" there is a real issue at hand.


hhmmm lets see what guru 3d has to say about the article?
http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4614883&postcount=447
Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by phatbx133
> Sorry if anyone post this link at http://modcrash.com/nvidia-display-d.../#.UbVDaZzzC9X being about stay away this driver.
> 
> Oh noes! Random internet guy says driver is damaging GPU's. No offense but this echo machine of repeating the same one or two rumored instances of damage all over the interwebs is getting silly.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> hhmmm lets see what guru 3d has to say about the article?
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4614883&postcount=447


Oh you look so ..... You even deny the problems from users that post here. Because you dont have problems it doesnt mean that the problems doesnt exist.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I tried this driver for a few days, it did not cooperate with BF3 and a GTX 460.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> hhmmm lets see what guru 3d has to say about the article?
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4614883&postcount=447
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you look so ..... You even deny the problems from users that post here. Because you dont have problems it doesnt mean that the problems doesnt exist.
Click to expand...

first of all you claimed guru3d mods admitted to the problem and that is simply not true - i'll let pass your earlier and even more ludicrous statement that there are 100s of brick cards posted in the nvidia thread - i read the whole 850+ posts, there are but a handful of those claims.

and out of those most state something like: "OMG my card is fried! thanks nVidia!" "my friend's card is fried!" nothing about what/when/how.

there are two users here with better sense and after losing signal, waited and were able to reboot and rollback the driver w/o any further complications (so far). one users seems to have suffered some damage but what and how much is not known yet and will kindly keep us posted. did any other the nvidia forum posters try any trouble shooting? it appears not. losing a signal does not mean the card is brick as the linked article and some folks would lead one to believe.

see the difference between what is more credible? methinks you are confusing skepticism with denial.

those posting on the nvidia forum is rather suspicious - quite a few of the member there were also skeptical themselves.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> hhmmm lets see what guru 3d has to say about the article?
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4614883&postcount=447


Yes, because picking one post out of thousands is reasonable enough to form a conclusion...To that point, you summed it up, best:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> wow, the internet is one big facebook.


Nothing more, need be said.

The fact is that it's not just a handful of people with these issues, it's hundreds +.

The Nvidia forums are rampant with Fermi dying...As is most of that Guru 3D thread...In fact, had you not cherry picked that comment, you would see that...


----------



## Robilar

So what is a better alternative driver just in case?


----------



## lurker2501

No issues detected. GTX 570 SLI


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So what is a better alternative driver just in case?


For the 780, there isn't one.

The issue with modifying the previous INF is that nothing exists to address an error so, if you have a "bump" in the road on a previous driver that's been modified, you just go down.

I built 4 PC's today with 780's. All 4 are the exact same hardware with the exception of the # of cards in each build.

3 are having issues, 1 is running what I'd describe as being okay.

Fresh windows, fresh HD's, fresh ram, fresh cards...Fresh drivers...

1 of them can't even make it through 3D Mark, the other makes it through 3D Mark but, takes a dump the moment I load something real like BF3 or Metro...The 3rd is stuttering like Russia's power grid AND freezes constantly, then attempts to recover...The 4th, has puttered through everything, is an SLI build...No idea why it's working.

Other vendors are reporting issues with the drivers...I talk to these guys daily...I have to believe them especially when I'm generating the same results.

My personal rig in sig w/3 780's is a complete mess...I can't even open a game with fresh installs of everything -- checked every hardware component...100% a driver issue.

I'm waiting to see what Nvidia says TBH...Especially considering this was largely a fail in terms of a launch driver.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> hhmmm lets see what guru 3d has to say about the article?
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4614883&postcount=447
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because picking one post out of thousands is reasonable enough to form a conclusion...To that point, you summed it up, best:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> wow, the internet is one big facebook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing more, need be said.
> 
> The fact is that it's not just a handful of people with these issues, it's hundreds +.
> 
> The Nvidia forums are rampant with Fermi dying...As is most of that Guru 3D thread...In fact, had you not cherry picked that comment, you would see that...
Click to expand...

i used a post as a sample of what guru3D thinks, if your claim is true that the mods find it credible than so would many/most members

i have lurked on that forum for over a year now specifically in the driver section. it is not full or "rampant" of fermis dying as you say.
here:
Nvidia GeForce 320.18 WHQL Download and Discussion
(edit: even put where the discussion starts for you)
habeas corpus.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i used a post as a sample of what guru3D thinks, if your claim is true that the mods find it credible than so would many/most members
> 
> i have lurked on that forum for over a year now specifically in the driver section. it is not full or "rampart" of fermis dying as you say.
> here:
> Nvidia GeForce 320.18 WHQL Download and Discussion
> 
> habeas corpus.


I've read the entire thing...In fact, I made most of the mobile drivers you'll see there...

There are many people reporting issues and artifacting. -- That equals someone with an issue, doesn't it? In fact, I'd have a good discussion with you that artifacting = death.

There are a great many people with issues, some of those issues severe enough to kill a card. The Nvidia forums are absolutely full of fermi cards dying...Which, clearly, in it's context is beyond the severity of an "issue"...

I also see no legal writ having precedence and/or action in these threads, nor is anyone challenging your rights...so, your last quip, unfortunately has no bearing to the situation at hand.


----------



## sugarhell

Like these?

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4603027&postcount=99

That artifacts its close to death


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> For the 780, there isn't one.
> 
> The issue with modifying the previous INF is that nothing exists to address an error so, if you have a "bump" in the road on a previous driver that's been modified, you just go down.
> 
> I built 4 PC's today with 780's. All 4 are the exact same hardware with the exception of the # of cards in each build.
> 
> 3 are having issues, 1 is running what I'd describe as being okay.
> 
> Fresh windows, fresh HD's, fresh ram, fresh cards...Fresh drivers...
> 
> 1 of them can't even make it through 3D Mark, the other makes it through 3D Mark but, takes a dump the moment I load something real like BF3 or Metro...The 3rd is stuttering like Russia's power grid AND freezes constantly, then attempts to recover...The 4th, has puttered through everything, is an SLI build...No idea why it's working.
> 
> Other vendors are reporting issues with the drivers...I talk to these guys daily...I have to believe them especially when I'm generating the same results.
> 
> My personal rig in sig w/3 780's is a complete mess...I can't even open a game with fresh installs of everything -- checked every hardware component...100% a driver issue.
> 
> I'm waiting to see what Nvidia says TBH...Especially considering this was largely a fail in terms of a launch driver.


That's unfortunate. My 780 has been running without issue in BF3 since the day I got it (release day). Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## ladcrooks

So lets forget the rumours on the internet as some are saying and cos your card is alright then everybody else should be ok









Seems to me the members on here are having probs, yes, no?


----------



## ghostrider85

to those who are saying that there is no definite proof, how in the world would anyone provide a definite proof? crashes/blackouts happens at random, and even then, who in the right might would try to kill their card just to proove it to you?


----------



## M1sT3rM4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Oh you look so ..... You even deny the problems from users that post here. Because you dont have problems it doesnt mean that the problems doesnt exist.


Your logic also goes both ways, in case you haven't realized it yet. What we are doing is providing feedback.


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> to those who are saying that there is no definite proof, how in the world would anyone provide a definite proof? crashes/blackouts happens at random, and even then, who in the right might would try to kill their card just to proove it to you?


The issues are there, yes. What I think people want is an actual fatality rate.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> The issues are there, yes. What I think people want is an actual fatality rate.


You'll never get one.

That's like asking McDonald's to give you an exact calorie count on every single menu item they sell that day...

All you'll get are estimations.

Most of the cards that have "died" thus far are older cards...There's proof, even in this thread, that load is ramping up to 100% and voltages are off...That would lead very quickly, to the death of a fermi.

There are just far too many variables to really pinpoint a cause beyond the driver and/or get real numbers...


----------



## feniks

so those drivers are bad only to Fermi cores? I've been running them on 670 SLI (Kepler under win8) at home with zero issues, in fact they run smooth as butter and gave me a nice boost in 3dmark. at work I run them with old GTX 250 card and with 2 monitors - I see some desktop icons flicker sometimes when switching between windows (7 x64), but nothing wrong or related to crashes or else.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i used a post as a sample of what guru3D thinks, if your claim is true that the mods find it credible than so would many/most members
> 
> i have lurked on that forum for over a year now specifically in the driver section. it is not full or "rampart" of fermis dying as you say.
> here:
> Nvidia GeForce 320.18 WHQL Download and Discussion
> 
> habeas corpus.
> 
> 
> 
> I've read the entire thing...In fact, I made most of the mobile drivers you'll see there...
> 
> There are many people reporting issues and artifacting. -- That equals someone with an issue, doesn't it? In fact, I'd have a good discussion with you that artifacting = death.
> 
> There are a great many people with issues, some of those issues severe enough to kill a card. The Nvidia forums are absolutely full of fermi cards dying...Which, clearly, in it's context is beyond the severity of an "issue"...
> 
> I also see no legal writ having precedence and/or action in these threads, nor is anyone challenging your rights...so, your last quip, unfortunately has no bearing to the situation at hand.
Click to expand...

maybe explain somethin for you: habeas corpus is not strictly a legal writ; it is latin for "that you have the body." sorry i guess asking you in that manner to show me the proof went over your head.

now before you go venturing off in your credentialism as to modifying drivers; lets just stick with your earlier claims, shall we?

1) there are 100+ of reported damaged cards on the nvidia forum.
2) the thread on guru3D is rampant of fermi cards failing.

both of of those are completely false. _i am not claiming that there can't be a problem_; a rep from nvidia has communicated that they will look into releasing the overclocking cap that fermi suffered since the first kepler driver. but what i am saying as these "reports" are from a few users reporting to have an unresolved problem that has been circulating around and appear to be much larger than what they really are. i believe thats called FUD.

i beg your pardon but i do not recall ever having any discussion with you, let alone about how artifacting can damage cards. but if thats true and since the artifacting in BF3 and other games has been going on since after 314.22, then why after a few months has it not allegedly damaged cards?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Most of the cards that have "died" thus far are older cards...There's proof, even in this thread, that load is ramping up to 100% and voltages are off...That would lead very quickly, to the death of a fermi.


excuse me if i correct you, two users reported not having a signal and after waiting a small time period, rebooted, rolled back the driver and haven't had any residue problem, yet. another user is experiencing substantial performance loss but has stated he will keep the thread informed. nothing about any loading to 100% issues were stated.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mam72*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> GTX 780's should be good with 314.22 as I remember seeing a post earlier about not rolling drivers for the 780
> because of it's recent release but I don't see a problem while it shouldn't or wouldn't work.
> the GTX 780 is a cut down version of Titan which has been out for months now.
> (GTX 7) series the same tech as the GTX 6 series for the most part only difference is clocks and Boost 2.0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 314.22 will not work with the 780 unless there is a hack I am not ware of.
Click to expand...

thanks, I'm gonna have to look into it.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> maybe explain somethin for you: habeas corpus is not strictly a legal writ; it is latin for "that you have the body." sorry i guess asking you in that manner to show me the proof went over your head.
> 
> now before you go venturing off in your credentialism as to modifying drivers; lets just stick with your earlier claims, shall we?
> 
> 1) there are 100+ of reported damaged cards on the nvidia forum.
> 2) the thread on guru3D is rampant of fermi cards failing.
> 
> both of of those are completely false. _i am not claiming that there can't be a problem_; a rep from nvidia has communicated that they will look into releasing the overclocking cap that fermi suffered since the first kepler driver. but what i am saying as these "reports" are from a few users reporting to have an unresolved problem that has been circulating around and appear to be much larger than what they really are. i believe thats called FUD.
> 
> i beg your pardon but i do not recall ever having any discussion with you, let alone about how artifacting can damage cards. but if thats true and since the artifacting in BF3 and other games has been going on since after 314.22, then why after a few months has it not allegedly damaged cards?


I know what Habeas Corpus refers to, took Latin for quite some time, use it almost daily. Simply adding Haebus Corpus to the bottom of a statement does not indicate in any shape/form/fashion or reality that one should supply you with evidence...Of any kind...Communicating that rather than pushing that phrase, would've been great...We're not all lawyers...Here, you know?

On my claims...
1) There were and have been, Nvidia has actually been purging/combining and moving threads since, most people have been pretty PO'd over the past week so...It is what it is.
2) I should have worded that statement a bit differently but, I actually meant in regards to people having issues and artifacting even after full installs of windows, etc...That is typically, a MFCTR indication of dead product...In fact, my replacement to my customers is far more lenient...So, again, IMHO, many people will be having more issues down the line.

Artifacting is, by default, a hardware issue within the card...If you artifact at all, typically the card is dead unless it's exclusively a driver issue -- Thus, vendors have an artifacting policy that's so lenient...If you see artifacts, return the card...They swap the chip and viola, it's a referb.

The bottom line is that many people are having issues with this driver launch...Extreme issues...More-so than any launch within the past year. I'd actually argue more-so then any launch, period but, I've personally been responsible for blowing up practically an entire line of mobile GPU's so, I'll hold that sentiment until it's proven...Too many people are having issues for this entire situation to be a fallacy and the sheer fact that Nvidia is looking into it, solidifies that theory to the max...

So, are we going to have a straw man argument based on Fermi's blowing up when, it's been proven that, that scenario is actually possible or, can we move forward with this discussion, now?


----------



## ladcrooks

Lets put Latin aside cos I am hopeless at it !

Could we have a poll on here for members that are having a problem *only* ? Not my card is ok !

This may give a clearer picture and not related to other findings on the internet


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've read the entire thing...In fact, I made most of the mobile drivers you'll see there...
> 
> There are many people reporting issues and artifacting. -- That equals someone with an issue, doesn't it? In fact, I'd have a good discussion with you that artifacting = death.
> 
> There are a great many people with issues, some of those issues severe enough to kill a card. The Nvidia forums are absolutely full of fermi cards dying...Which, clearly, in it's context is beyond the severity of an "issue"...
> 
> I also see no legal writ having precedence and/or action in these threads, nor is anyone challenging your rights...so, your last quip, unfortunately has no bearing to the situation at hand.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I know what Habeas Corpus refers to, took Latin for quite some time, use it almost daily. Simply adding Haebus Corpus to the bottom of a statement does not indicate in any shape/form/fashion or reality that one should supply you with evidence...Of any kind...Communicating that rather than pushing that phrase, would've been great...We're not all lawyers...Here, you know?
> 
> On my claims...
> 1) There were and have been, Nvidia has actually been purging/combining and moving threads since, most people have been pretty PO'd over the past week so...It is what it is.
> 2) I should have worded that statement a bit differently but, I actually meant in regards to people having issues and artifacting even after full installs of windows, etc...That is typically, a MFCTR indication of dead product...In fact, my replacement to my customers is far more lenient...So, again, IMHO, many people will be having more issues down the line.
> 
> Artifacting is, by default, a hardware issue within the card...If you artifact at all, typically the card is dead unless it's exclusively a driver issue -- Thus, vendors have an artifacting policy that's so lenient...If you see artifacts, return the card...They swap the chip and viola, it's a referb.
> 
> The bottom line is that many people are having issues with this driver launch...Extreme issues...More-so than any launch within the past year. I'd actually argue more-so then any launch, period but, I've personally been responsible for blowing up practically an entire line of mobile GPU's so, I'll hold that sentiment until it's proven...Too many people are having issues for this entire situation to be a fallacy and the sheer fact that Nvidia is looking into it, solidifies that theory to the max...
> 
> So, are we going to have a straw man argument based on Fermi's blowing up when, it's been proven that, that scenario is actually possible or, can we move forward with this discussion, now?


So artifacts = death?

The reason I say this is that I ONLY get artifacts in 3dMark 2011 with my Titan. Am I suppose to worry about that?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> So artifacts = death?
> 
> The reason I say this is that I ONLY get artifacts in 3dMark 2011 with my Titan. Am I suppose to worry about that?


If your talking about the artifact at the specific spot when the dragon starts turning and happens in that same place each time - it happens for everyone regardless of GPU.


----------



## Trumpeter1994

I ran them for like a day until I heard about this and I had no problems. Running a EVGX 670 FTW, however now I've rolled back and my idle temps are extremely high (like 50s, used to be 20s to 30s), you guys think my card got messed up, the voltages don't appear to be to [email protected] . 987V. I also redid the inside of my computer( updated to haswell and moved my rad from the top of the case to the floor, but I don't think that should of made a temp difference like that, besides i've been running with the side panel off since i rebuilt.


----------



## feniks

after second thought I might have 1 issue with this driver, but I have truly played only 1 game since installation, Civ5. the map textures never load in time (lag) until I zoom out completely fromt he world, then it loads up and stays good when scrolling over map in detailed view. I didn't have it with 314 WHQL ... I don't play too many games recently (AvP 2010 when I have time, STALKER when I have more time, had no time for neither since 320 WHQL), was pretty surprised seeing a thread like this... time for driver re-install I guess, better be safe than sorry and go through RMA hassle if something happens to cards, especially if water cooled.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> If your talking about the artifact at the specific spot when the dragon starts turning and happens in that same place each time - it happens for everyone regardless of GPU.


Good to know! +rep if I could.

I never really messed with 2011 until I got my Titan and I just started watching the benchmark run all the way through since I was having driver crashes.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I know what Habeas Corpus refers to, took Latin for quite some time, use it almost daily. Simply adding Haebus Corpus to the bottom of a statement does not indicate in any shape/form/fashion or reality that one should supply you with evidence...Of any kind...Communicating that rather than pushing that phrase, would've been great...We're not all lawyers...Here, you know?
> 
> On my claims...
> 1) There were and have been, Nvidia has actually been purging/combining and moving threads since, most people have been pretty PO'd over the past week so...It is what it is.
> 2) I should have worded that statement a bit differently but, I actually meant in regards to people having issues and artifacting even after full installs of windows, etc...That is typically, a MFCTR indication of dead product...In fact, my replacement to my customers is far more lenient...So, again, IMHO, many people will be having more issues down the line.
> 
> Artifacting is, by default, a hardware issue within the card...If you artifact at all, typically the card is dead unless it's exclusively a driver issue -- Thus, vendors have an artifacting policy that's so lenient...If you see artifacts, return the card...They swap the chip and viola, it's a referb.
> 
> The bottom line is that many people are having issues with this driver launch...Extreme issues...More-so than any launch within the past year. I'd actually argue more-so then any launch, period but, I've personally been responsible for blowing up practically an entire line of mobile GPU's so, I'll hold that sentiment until it's proven...Too many people are having issues for this entire situation to be a fallacy and the sheer fact that Nvidia is looking into it, solidifies that theory to the max...
> 
> 
> So, are we going to have a straw man argument based on Fermi's blowing up when, it's been proven that, that scenario is actually possible or, can we move forward with this discussion, now?


not using a straw man argument here at all; you are making claims of source, i checked those sources and found your claims to be incorrect. so no offense if i am highly skeptical of nvidia cleaning that thread.

as much as artifacting can be a hardware fault it is also be dependant upon the end user. pushing a card too hard with an overclock causes artifacting regardless of the driver. but thats not where i am at; i will define it again, _there is a problem with these "claims" of the 320.18 drivers bricking/frying/making the card useless/ trash bin material_. given the history of the last year of drivers from nvidia causing overclocks to become unstable, there is enough documentation to support that, it would be wise/prudent for a user who overclocks to save a few profiles in AB or precisionX and progress up to their highest achieved OC instead of jumping out of the gate whenever updating their drivers.

i'll paraphrase that "cherry picked" quote from the member of guru3D; this is an internet echo that has progressed past laughable to the verge of ludicrous.

and now you're saying its blown up a line of mobile gpus? oh good god man.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> and now you're saying its blown up a line of mobile gpus? oh good god man.


Your reading comprehension is so poor that I'm now walking away from this discussion.

Obviously the 3 facts of life are simple: 1) Nvidia is god in terms of drivers, nobody has ever bricked a card from a driver ever...2) Absolutely everyone overclocks...3) Only Iooniam is correct, everyone else is wrong.


----------



## KaRLiToS

So can I play with my GTX 780 or its still not safe?

Any news from Nvidia?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> not using a straw man argument here at all; you are making claims of source, i checked those sources and found your claims to be incorrect. so no offense if i am highly skeptical of nvidia cleaning that thread.
> 
> as much as artifacting can be a hardware fault it is also be dependant upon the end user. pushing a card too hard with an overclock causes artifacting regardless of the driver. but thats not where i am at; i will define it again, _there is a problem with these "claims" of the 320.18 drivers bricking/frying/making the card useless/ trash bin material_. given the history of the last year of drivers from nvidia causing overclocks to become unstable, there is enough documentation to support that, it would be wise/prudent for a user who overclocks to save a few profiles in AB or precisionX and progress up to their highest achieved OC instead of jumping out of the gate whenever updating their drivers.
> 
> i'll paraphrase that "cherry picked" quote from the member of guru3D; this is an internet echo that has progressed past laughable to the verge of ludicrous.
> 
> *and now you're saying its blown up a line of mobile gpus?* oh good god man.


You need to go back and read his post. He was speaking of a earlier driver he helped write.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> So can I play with my GTX 780 or its still not safe?
> 
> Any news from Nvidia?


You are probably okay if you have not seen any issues yet. How are you liking that 780 by the way?

Edit: Since I did a clean install and went back to an older driver, my overclocking is going better I will be posting my new Valley score soon. I don't think my Titan was such a dud after all.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You are probably okay if you have not seen any issues yet. How are you liking that 780 by the way?


Performance is awsome and latency too.

I get awsome results with overclocking (under water and modded bios). I have the second fastest GTX 780 in Valley.

But this issue is scaring the crap outta me. Because I noticed some texture flickering in Metro Last Light, like some fog flickering, objects on the ground such as bottles and paper that flickered.

I also noticed some extremely bad artifacts in Far Cry 3 but I quit the game and reinstall it and it was fine. (This was after some patch installation and language change).

So I cannot tell it is the driver ...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Performance is awsome and latency too.
> 
> I get awsome results with overclocking (under water and modded bios). I have the second fastest GTX 780 in Valley.
> 
> But this issue is scaring the crap outta me. Because I noticed some texture flickering in Metro Last Light, like so fog flickering, objects on the ground such as bottles and paper.
> 
> I also noticed some extremely bad artifacts in Far Cry 3 but I quit the game and reinstall it and it was fine.


Yeah, I can imagine. I saw your score in Valley. Your 780 is faster than my Titan.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> and now you're saying its blown up a line of mobile gpus? oh good god man.
> 
> 
> 
> Your reading comprehension is so poor that I'm now walking away from this discussion.
> 
> Obviously the 3 facts of life are simple: 1) Nvidia is god in terms of drivers, nobody has ever bricked a card from a driver ever...2) Absolutely everyone overclocks...3) Only Iooniam is correct, everyone else is wrong.
Click to expand...

sweet! just to check my reading comprehension
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> The bottom line is that many people are having issues with this driver launch...Extreme issues...More-so than any launch within the past year. I'd actually argue more-so then any launch, period but, I've personally been responsible for blowing up practically an entire line of mobile GPU's so, I'll hold that sentiment until it's proven...


oh, sorry YOU blew up a whole line of mobile gpus and not the driver?

slightly off topic and probably not very complimentary.

just an update:
Official NVIDIA 320.18 WHQL Display Driver Feedback Thread (Released 5/23/13)
So are the 320.18 drivers officially broken?
Geforce R320.xx display driver stability feedback thread
one gtx 480 that was confirmed by gigabyte in eqypt to be dead; though not confirmed to be the drivers fault but is possible
one gtx 570 that was sent back to the vendor for testing.
one gtx 560 that died on a friend - cause unknown.
one post concerning two unknown mobile gpus.

where are the hundreds? (pssst they don't exist!)

edit: you can go ahead and paint me as some sort of (to use a description from before) obsessive fanboy or an arrogant sot or what not. you have the right to your opinion and to be able to express it. you can even speculate and give past instances of a driver damaging a gpu and how it would do that. however to claim that there are hundreds of reported issues _of this drive_r when there is but a handful of reports and less confirmations is entirely incorrect no matter how you see fit to portray my character.

yeah i am done also.

have a nice day (bang! bang!)









edited; typos. i am human, eh?


----------



## johnny13oi

My GTS250 is starting to artifact heavily with 320.18 as well as my GTX285 running on that new driver as well. The GTS250 is starting to artifact while just browsing the internet in Windows as well as on the Desktop. I am afraid my GTX285 will reach that point as well.


----------



## nagle3092

No issues here, been maxing out my titans folding for the last week or so. Still chugging along nicely at 1202mhz 1.212v.


----------



## Tatakai All

I haven't bothered to try any new drivers since 314.07 and I guess I won't be changing drivers anytime soon. What's funny is that I changed over to Nvidia because of AMD/ATI driver issues and now with these killer drivers things are actually worse.


----------



## Tagkaman

My card started making clunking sounds when I installed this driver. I downgraded shortly after, but it is still there occasionally. This is either:
1. Wear and tear damage to my card (although I have had my card for less than a year, using it for less than 4 hours a week.
2. The driver damaged the card permanently.

The card still works fine its just that I am a bit worried about it. I really would rather not RMA because the shipping cost is almost the cost of buying another card.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I would love to roll back but the 780 has nothing to roll back too!

Btw the day I got my 780 my power supply started to squeal and it died the next day. I'm not saying its conclusive but its the only that changed in my rig. Had to do two RMA's and now I rather wait till new drivers are coming out.

It's more then likely that it was going to pooch out anyways but I have no evidence supporting either side.


----------



## tritrium

So, my GTX 460 is done.
I just cant believe its coincidence that as soon i installed those new drivers, the thing broke and died.

Atm i plugged in a GTX 480 and installed the 314 drivers.
Everything works just fine now?
First time ive ever had any issues with drivers at all but its kinda costly for me


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tritrium*
> 
> So, my GTX 460 is done.
> I just cant believe its coincidence that as soon i installed those new drivers, the thing broke and died.
> 
> Atm i plugged in a GTX 480 and installed the 314 drivers.
> Everything works just fine now?
> First time ive ever had any issues with drivers at all but its kinda costly for me


Wait a minute. You were using a GTX 460 and the GTX 480 was your spare? Shouldn't that be the other way around?









Anyway, still no more artifacting in Tomb Raider or GW2 since I rolled back.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tritrium*
> 
> So, my GTX 460 is done.
> I just cant believe its coincidence that as soon i installed those new drivers, the thing broke and died.
> 
> Atm i plugged in a GTX 480 and installed the 314 drivers.
> Everything works just fine now?
> First time ive ever had any issues with drivers at all but its kinda costly for me


How do you know your card is dead?
What PSU are you using?
Was the card overclocked?
What voltage where you using?
How were the temps?
Did you do some troubleshooting before reaching that conclusion?
Have you tried the 460 in another machine?

Kindly provide a little more detail if possible when claiming your card is dead due to these drivers.

Here's how to put your rig in your sig if you wish:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig/0_50


----------



## lowfiwhiteguy

The same day I installed and uninstalled these drivers after reading this, my CPU goes from 5.1GHz stable to crashing every time I turn the computer on. Just took me 12 hours to sort it out. I'm stable again under Prime95 at 4.2GHz and 1.33vcore. Brutal, not sure if it's related, but this is some legendary coincidental bad luck. Probably just chip degradation after 2 years of heavy use and heavy clocks.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> If your talking about the artifact at the specific spot when the dragon starts turning and happens in that same place each time - it happens for everyone regardless of GPU.


That's heaven not 3dmark


----------



## cam51037

Glad I didn't install it on my GTX 670.
I guess if it works fine, why try and fix it?


----------



## Razor 116

Well another BSOD due to nVidia driver, this is the second and each BSOD was in a different game and both due to the nVidia driver.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> That's heaven not 3dmark


I face palmed myself. Thankyou for catching that, been months since I put my 690 through any benches.


----------



## tpi2007

For what it's worth I have an update to what I had mentioned in another thread related to my experience with this driver: I wasn't having any problems except for one driver crash, which could have been from something else, namely a potentially badly coded game, but I just tried the same thing with 314.22 and it worked fine.

I tried to recreate the same scenario as much as I could. Firefox with several tabs open, launch Max Payne 3, play for a while, alt-tab out of it, put the computer in sleep mode, come back from sleep and go into the game. With 320.18 I could hear the game but the screen was black and the driver eventually crashed and that message telling me it had successfully recovered appeared. With 314.22 the game is working fine.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

I've never really had any trouble with an NVIDIA driver from the past year or so, funny how these things only affect the unlucky!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I face palmed myself. Thankyou for catching that, been months since I put my 690 through any benches.


See, it happens on the part with the dragon/gargoyle statue.That is what i thought you were referring too. It does not appear to be doing it anymore anyway since i went back to older drivers.


----------



## ser_isr

I have 480 in sli and my pc reboots randomly, I had to roll back.

Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thoth420

No issues so far here on my new 770 GTX. Just display driver and physx installed. Stock OC and whatever the Boost 2.0 is doing. Nvidia Experience imo....or user error. At least in regards to the new line of cards. Fermi idk and I don't care.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I experienced a 100% load just one time. That was odd.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I experienced a 100% load just one time. That was odd.


What game/software?


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> I've never really had any trouble with an NVIDIA driver from the past year or so, funny how these things only affect the unlucky!


That's the truth of drivers in general.


----------



## Stay Puft

I guess im one of the few with no issues on this driver. Guess i should consider myself lucky


----------



## h2spartan

I had no issues either but I went for the 320.11 driver just in case. Works fine for now.


----------



## Partol

My GTX 580 "died" a few months ago. Baking brought it back to life. It works fine now.
My GTX 260 infrequently experiences "display driver stopped responding".
Currently, running the oldest available win7 drivers for it. If it dies, I will bake it.

Fermi cards are notorious for having hardware instability problems, especially overclocked cards.
Even many stock Fermi cards with original vbios are not fully stable.

In general, It's not uncommon that cards will die or have issues.

Don't assume that a stock card is 100% stable, simply because it is stock.
Manufacturers want low power consumption and high performance, so sometimes they decrease voltage and/or increase clock as high as possible.
After Fermi, Nvidia put much stricter hardware controls on clock and voltage because of too many unstable Fermi cards.
Even with more strict clock/voltage regulation, still no guarantee that every card is 100% stable with every driver, and every PC configuration.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> What game/software?


Whoops, I was just surfing youtube and all the sudden 100% load along with blower. After restarting, it was back to normal.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Whoops, I was just surfing youtube and all the sudden 100% load along with blower. After restarting, it was back to normal.


My AMD card used to do that if I didn't uninstall Afterburner and it's profiles prior to driver swapping.


----------



## Partol

I recommend doing a clean install and restart your computer after installing drivers.

With a standard (non-clean) install and without restarting, I have experienced driver glitches.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> My AMD card used to do that if I didn't uninstall Afterburner and it's profiles prior to driver swapping.


I had no other drivers as this was my first build.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Dunno. There are problems across all boards. Some don't get any kind of problems, others start to get them after a while and some others live a hardware apocalypse from the get go. I can't say if you won't find an issue or if your card is safe, sorry. What I can say is that if I were in your shoes, no matter how well these drivers performed in my rig, they would be uninstalled on a split/second, given the reports. So many issues topping with the death of various cards ranging from(that I've read, I haven't read the whole Geforce 320.18 feedback thread):
> 
> -8800GTX
> -460
> -480
> -560
> -6x0(can't remember, sorry)
> -780


Thanks for the heads up but i trust these drivers cuz they work just fine with the rest of the other games. If it DOES *knock on wood* break i have warranty and it'll be replaced with something new anyways cuz this card isn't made anymore lol..


----------



## Thoth420

From the EVGA forums(in case they would require you to register to read this):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Posted by user: Maniacvvv

Ridiculous!

While there certainly may be users have issues with this driver, it NOT killing anyones GPU

What we are seeing here is NVIDIA DRIVER INSTALL ERRORS
If you read the first link, the recovery posted is not only the stupidest driver uninstall procedure, it is of course completely WRONG. The author appears to know NOTHING about correctly Uninstalling Nvidia drivers, correct Nvidia driver install method and Windows 8 behavior.

Wake up people
You DO NOT use a -default- Nvidia driver "EXPRESS" install -ever-
These issues are being caused by users who have installed the GeForce Experience and/or are NOT correctly shutting down Precision and the RTSS service before installing drivers.

People who use CORRECT procedure by shutting down Precision/Afterburner and the RTSS -AND- who did not install the GeForce Experience in the first place....
-->are NOT REPORTING ANY PROBLEMS AT ALL -none-zero-

Turn off Precision and the RTSS -before installing drivers- and ONLY use a CUSTOM Mode install with GeForce Experience and Nvidia Update UNCHECKED
And always put a check mark in "Perform a clean install"



Source(in case you want to read the entire thread): http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1952813&mpage=1


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> From the EVGA forums(in case they would require you to register to read this):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by user: Maniacvvv
> 
> Ridiculous!
> 
> While there certainly may be users have issues with this driver, it NOT killing anyones GPU
> 
> What we are seeing here is NVIDIA DRIVER INSTALL ERRORS
> If you read the first link, the recovery posted is not only the stupidest driver uninstall procedure, it is of course completely WRONG. The author appears to know NOTHING about correctly Uninstalling Nvidia drivers, correct Nvidia driver install method and Windows 8 behavior.
> 
> Wake up people
> You DO NOT use a -default- Nvidia driver "EXPRESS" install -ever-
> These issues are being caused by users who have installed the GeForce Experience and/or are NOT correctly shutting down Precision and the RTSS service before installing drivers.
> 
> People who use CORRECT procedure by shutting down Precision/Afterburner and the RTSS -AND- who did not install the GeForce Experience in the first place....
> -->are NOT REPORTING ANY PROBLEMS AT ALL -none-zero-
> 
> Turn off Precision and the RTSS -before installing drivers- and ONLY use a CUSTOM Mode install with GeForce Experience and Nvidia Update UNCHECKED
> And always put a check mark in "Perform a clean install"
> 
> 
> 
> Source(in case you want to read the entire thread): http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1952813&mpage=1


I installed this driver on a freshly installed OS, gave me problems untill i rolled back, so....


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> I installed this driver on a freshly installed OS, gave me problems untill i rolled back, so....


Did you express install? Did you leave a monitoring software running? MSI AB etc. count too.
Issues maybe but the "these drivers are bricking cards is such a joke."
Also it is the same minority posting their woes everywhere so everytime I hear well its on this site and these forums etc......most likely by the same people.

You are running a fermi card 580? I can see there may be an issue with the driver for the older series but anyone with a 7xx with issues...was a noob installer.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Maybe the driver is boosting cards that weren't supposed to boost.


My thoughts exactly. My EVGA GTX 650Ti is factory "superclocked" but runs very cool and I got the issue with the display ports not sending proper information to my TV through HDMI. I rolled back just in case, but considering I've been folding on this driver I wasn't affected as much as others. The issues seem to be with high TDP and overclocked cards. Others were reporting voltage and clock increases and Boost 2.0 was just released for the 700 series and Titan (which might explain why the owners of these cards wondering what we're all smoking







).


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> My thoughts exactly. My EVGA GTX 650Ti is factory "superclocked" but runs very cool and I got the issue with the display ports not sending proper information to my TV through HDMI. I rolled back just in case, but considering I've been folding on this driver I wasn't affected as much as others. The issues seem to be with high TDP and overclocked cards. Others were reporting voltage and clock increases and Boost 2.0 was just released for the 700 series and Titan (which might explain why the owners of these cards wondering what we're all smoking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Also a possibility. There are a few reports of issues on 7xx cards which all use Boost 2.0.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Did you express install? Did you leave a monitoring software running? MSI AB etc. count too.
> Issues maybe but the "these drivers are bricking cards is such a joke."
> Also it is the same minority posting their woes everywhere so everytime I hear well its on this site and these forums etc......most likely by the same people.
> 
> You are running a fermi card 580? I can see there may be an issue with the driver for the older series but anyone with a 7xx with issues...was a noob installer.


Yeah because in the mind of nvidia fanboys, it can not happen unless absolutely proven 120%. Those who got issues after updating their drivers are just purely coincidential, it's absolutely not the driver, no way. it could be your overclock, it could be your psu, it could be anything! but it could never ever ever be the driver unless proven 120%! now, does that sound so stupid?

Noob installer? If nvidia is so perfect then why are you saying that you can mess up your install by just selecting express install? If what you are saying is true then nvidia is clearly at fault here, their installers are crap according to you.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> ONLY use a CUSTOM Mode install with GeForce Experience and Nvidia Update UNCHECKED


What GeForce Experience and Nvidia Update has to do with GPU's acting weird?!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Yeah because in the mind of nvidia fanboys, it can not happen unless absolutely proven 120%. Those who got issues after updating their drivers are just purely coincidential, it's absolutely not the driver, no way.
> 
> it could be your overclock, it could be your psu, it could be anything! but it could never ever ever be the driver unless proven 120%!
> 
> Noob installer? If nvidia is so perfect then why are you saying that you can mess up your install by just selecting express install? If what you are saying is true then nvidia is clearly at fault here,


I had an AMD HD6970 for the past two years.....but keep assuming. Noob installer: someone that uses express install. If the issue lies in nVidia experience and not the driver that would still be their fault. If you don't expect extra junk from an installer and opt to be lazy and then decide to see that a new program was installed on your system and opt to not investigate what it does.....you lack common sense. How often does an installer ask if you want some extra garbage or a toolbar? Why would you not hit custom install first to see what is being installed. Express is for when you know you want everything from the installer. This is nothing new.

@ Dangur: Seems to be the pattern at least on the 7xx cards. If you have an older one just roll back until the next WHQL or Beta comes out in case it has to do with the boost 2.0. What you quoted was from an EVGA user on their forums. He adds some insight in regards to BF3 and the profile config being altered. In the end if you can do an overclock you def don't need that program to optimize a game for you.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> What GeForce Experience and Nvidia Update has to do with GPU's acting weird?!


I always clean install and only install the driver itself and PhysX. This is definitely not the issue.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> I always clean install and only install the driver itself and PhysX. This is definitely not the issue.


Are you having the issue with BF3 or something else? What GPU are you using?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I had an AMD HD6970 for the past two years.....but keep assuming. Noob installer: someone that uses express install. If the issue lies in nVidia experience and not the driver that would still be their fault. If you don't expect extra junk from an installer and opt to be lazy and then decide to see that a new program was installed on your system and opt to not investigate what it does.....you lack common sense. How often does an installer ask if you want some extra garbage or a toolbar? Why would you not hit custom install first to see what is being installed. Express is for when you know you want everything from the installer. This is nothing new.


if nvidia put extra garbage to their installer that can possibly destroy your card, then nvidia is the one to blame, not the user.
plus there is no way that this geforce experience to be the culprit, this program doesn't run your game.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> if nvidia put extra garbage to their installer that can possibly destroy your card, then nvidia is the one to blame, not the user.
> plus there is no way that this geforce experience to be the culprit, this program doesn't run your game.


OK so you install this new driver and when it finalizes it says what it installed.
You see you have a new program on your computer. Do you need it? No? Remove it or at least go look at how it works to decide if its safe to leave it there.
The thing alters configs and auto updates....potentially has old data in regards to BF3. It has admin privileges. I also said it is their fault but the topic is "Nvidia 320.18 WHQL Display Driver is Damaging GPUs". There are two issues with that statement....first off is assuming it is the driver when this driver release comes with new software and is supporting boost 2.0 cards. Both of these could be leading to issues. This would account for new and old users. The second issue is this blanket statement that cards are bricking. Like Maniac posted if that was the case(since they have been being benchmarked for weeks) it would have been a known issue before now. Also some of the BF3 issue is on them changing values between patches. Nvidia may have failed to get the most recent values and thus the experience optimizes your game by giving a borked config. Swapping drivers wouldn't solve the changed value and thus people think their card is just broken.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Are you having the issue with BF3 or something else? What GPU are you using?


I'm using an EVGA GTX 650Ti Superclocked. No issues with gaming, I actually had great performance with Grid 2. But I noticed I was getting the black screen issue that people have been relating to this driver. I rolled back since I fold on my GPU quite a bit at the moment and would rather not risk running into issues for performance in a single game.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> I'm using an EVGA GTX 650Ti Superclocked. No issues with gaming, I actually had great performance with Grid 2. But I noticed I was getting the black screen issue that people have been relating to this driver. I rolled back since I fold on my GPU quite a bit at the moment and would rather not risk running into issues for performance in a single game.


Gotcha I was referring to nvidia experience being the culprit to the multi colored BF3 issue as it has been confirmed that people have screwed up configs. The boost 2.0 in the driver could be causing issues on that card and since your card supports the last driver without an .inf file changing it would be the smartest move. With all the drama I imagine a new driver will be along soon anyway.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Gotcha I was referring to nvidia experience being the culprit to the multi colored BF3 issue as it has been confirmed that people have screwed up configs. The boost 2.0 in the driver could be causing issues on that card and since your card supports the last driver without an .inf file changing it would be the smartest move. With all the drama I imagine a new driver will be along soon anyway.


soon? soon BF4 will be out.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> OK so you install this new driver and when it finalizes it says what it installed.
> You see you have a new program on your computer. Do you need it? No? Remove it or at least go look at how it works to decide if its safe to leave it there.
> The thing alters configs and auto updates....potentially has old data in regards to BF3. It has admin privileges. I also said it is their fault but the topic is "Nvidia 320.18 WHQL Display Driver is Damaging GPUs". There are two issues with that statement....first off is assuming it is the driver when this driver release comes with new software and is supporting boost 2.0 cards. Both of these could be leading to issues. This would account for new and old users. The second issue is this blanket statement that cards are bricking. Like Maniac posted if that was the case(since they have been being benchmarked for weeks) it would have been a known issue before now. Also some of the BF3 issue is on them changing values between patches. Nvidia may have failed to get the most recent values and thus the experience optimizes your game by giving a borked config. Swapping drivers wouldn't solve the changed value and thus people think their card is just broken.


Remember that doen't just happen when playing a game, lots of users including myself loses signals when just simply browsing the web. My pc can't regain signals even after reboot, i have to wait a couple of hours with the pc off.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Remember that doen't just happen when playing a game, lots of users including myself loses signals when just simply browsing the web. My pc can't regain signals even after reboot, i have to wait a couple of hours with the pc off.


Do those users have the global power setting on: prefer maximum performance? This would as I am sure you know peg the clock at its max even when browsing the web and thus boost 2.0 on old card = issues.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Do those users have the global power setting on: prefer maximum performance? This would as I am sure you know peg the clock at its max even when browsing the web and thus boost 2.0 on old card = issues.


This might actually be the problem I was experiencing. I have my NVIDIA control panel and Windows both on maximum performance so it's easier for running Folding on the fly (this works fine with the previous driver). I don't really want to retry the new driver to find out though, considering how many other people are having issues and I just finished Grid 2. I think that the card would detect that it should be lowering the clock speed if it's idling. If this isn't the case then I think NVIDIA would be to blame for not properly coding global settings.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Thoth420 is totally correct with the only install the minimum you need from the driver advice.
Unfortunately many people just click next....

When going for a new driver, I also check all other drivers on the system, Chipset/Lan/Audio mainly and sometimes Storage.
This comes from my DOS/3.1/95/98 days when changing one driver could make others unstable, especially graphics and audio.

Nvidia has an audio component in their driver, which has in recent months/years still caused issues with boards that have Realtek Chips on them, its pretty rare, but BSOD's come up, showing NV dll's failing, the fix being a new REALTEK driver.

So just go careful guys, we know for a fact that manufacturers release drivers that have serious issues that have been overlooked in testing, the driver runs on a very broad range of cards, not just SKU's but Factory Overclocked models too, it is very difficult to test everything, so feedback is important.

good luck all of you with issues, rolling back isn't the worst thing in the world, just for a while until whatever this is gets sorted out.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> This might actually be the problem I was experiencing. I have my NVIDIA control panel and Windows both on maximum performance so it's easier for running Folding on the fly (this works fine with the previous driver). I don't really want to retry the new driver to find out though, considering how many other people are having issues and I just finished Grid 2. I think that the card would detect that it should be lowering the clock speed if it's idling. If this isn't the case then I think NVIDIA would be to blame for not properly coding global settings.


Well that is what adaptive(default) does. Does folding work off a program? I know what it is just don't partake. What I do is leave the power to adaptive globally and just set it to max performance in every games profile or 3D application I have. More work but it avoids having your clock pegged 24/7 although if you fold that does make total sense.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Well that is what adaptive(default) does. Does folding work off a program? I know what it is just don't partake. What I do is leave the power to adaptive globally and just set it to max performance in every games profile or 3D application I have. More work but it avoids having your clock pegged 24/7 although if you fold that does make total sense.


I wasn't sure where the actual folding executables are located, but I could set the client (the interface to control folding) to enable maximum performance when running. I just don't want to risk trying the driver again just in case there really is something very wrong with it. I'll do that with my driver now to avoid further issues, thanks for the advice







.


----------



## VoicelessRain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mas*
> 
> Been running these on an EVGA 680 Classified since they were released, absolutely no problems, not a single blue screen or artifact


Try Assassin's Creed 3. There's some nice blue faces.


----------



## Desert Rat

Some of the BF3 users with problems should give this(Maniacvvv post 38) a try. I did it and gamed for a few hours without any crashes. Not sure if its fixed bit will continue working/testing it. It looks like corruption in RTSS happens when you install drivers and forget to turn off Presicion or Afterburner. Hope this helps someone.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1952813&mpage=2


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> I wasn't sure where the actual folding executables are located, but I could set the client (the interface to control folding) to enable maximum performance when running. I just don't want to risk trying the driver again just in case there really is something very wrong with it. I'll do that with my driver now to avoid further issues, thanks for the advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Anytime sir.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> Some of the BF3 users with problems should give this(Maniacvvv post 38) a try. I did it and gamed for a few hours without any crashes. Not sure if its fixed bit will continue working/testing it. It looks like corruption in RTSS happens when you install drivers and forget to turn off Presicion or Afterburner. Hope this helps someone.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1952813&mpage=2


^This and dump your BF3 profile(will have to redo settings)...but I think he said that in there. Posted it in the 770 owners club as we were discussing it there forgot to put it here.


----------



## feniks

hmmm ... I reverted back to 314 WHQL by uninstalling 320 WHQL (had only driver + physx and it worked correctly for me) and then clean installed 314 (again only driver + physx). I see same texture lag in Civ5 which brings me to conclusion that it must be related to either Civ5 update or steam update and had nothing to do with driver upgrade in meantime.

have any people having issues with 320 WHQL actually tried uninstalling all components manually, then after restart using Custom Mode, Perform Clean Install and selecting only driver + physx? that's what I do as I do not use 3D, nor HD audio, nor updaters/experience components. seems like the culprit is maybe related to one of those. ....


----------



## EddWar

I haven't had any problem with this driver in any of my games, I guess I'm lucky


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> Some of the BF3 users with problems should give this(Maniacvvv post 38) a try. I did it and gamed for a few hours without any crashes. Not sure if its fixed bit will continue working/testing it. It looks like corruption in RTSS happens when you install drivers and forget to turn off Presicion or Afterburner. Hope this helps someone.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=1952813&mpage=2


My 680 acted very poorly on that driver and well its obvious you shouldn't have an overclock app running during install never mind that the overclock app will not run without a driver installed. DOH.


----------



## Stay Puft

I used the nvidia express install and optioned not to install the experience and have had zero issues. It's very hit and miss


----------



## dVeLoPe

i installed them and noticed no problems but just in case i reverted.. does this affect only 7x cards or 6x aswell?


----------



## skaedryn

Hey guys, was using 320 driVers and now wish i hadn't, started seeing artifacts so i rolled back drivers to what they where before but it seems my card has been permanently damaged and will still artifact in games. Hopefully going to get an RMA.
GTX 650


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skaedryn*
> 
> Hey guys, was using 320 driVers and now wish i hadn't, started seeing artifacts so i rolled back drivers to what they where before but it seems my card has been permanently damaged and will still artifact in games. Hopefully going to get an RMA.
> GTX 650


You might want to do some troubleshooting before RMA. Typically you have to pay for a RMA and it would be a pitty for them to get the card and it test fine.


----------



## skaedryn

How do you suggest I troubleshoot these issues?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skaedryn*
> 
> How do you suggest I troubleshoot these issues?


Clean windows installation with older drivers. Like 314.22 or older.


----------



## ladcrooks

Most people would do express install and whether its custom or otherwise, still nvdias software.

I use to do the uninstall with amd drivers but over the years I just use express and write over it. Never been a problem.


----------



## mrr9

Well I can confirm the the 320 drivers **** up laptops, specifically the 670mx on the Asus G75vx and here's why.
I installed the 320 first day, no problems. Next day I open the laptop and I get a black screen on the login, nothing helps except force restarting and/or removing the battery and the 3rd or 4th time it will properly display the login. Same crap happens when I wake-up the device from sleep, I get a black screen. Finally I decide to roll-back via restore point dated before the 320 driver installation and what do you know?

Everything works perfectly.

TL;DR If you own a laptop, stay away from the 320 drivers.


----------



## HaGGeN

I have noticed issues with BF3 and this driver. I have a GTX 670 for about four months now and twice now the level, player models and guns will turn a crazy rainbow color. It looks all messed up and I knew it had something to do with the drivers.


----------



## Atham

Confirming that my GTX 670 is still all right, albeit I didn't game on it. Should I uninstall drivers?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Confirming that my GTX 670 is still all right, albeit I didn't game on it. Should I uninstall drivers?


game on it and when / if you start to artifact stop and roll back.


----------



## Atham

What are the last stable drivers? And what should I look out for?


----------



## malmental

314.22


----------



## Chris13002

To be safe, like everyone has been mentioned, I went to the previous 314.22 WHQL drivers...
This is pretty concerning even if my GPU's are this old, I don't want them dying as they been running pretty strong since the day I purchased them...

I'm surprised Nvidia hasn't responded on this subject yet with so many reported issues.
I even refuse to play games on my machine right now...


----------



## malmental

shouldn't anything be wrong after rolling back and installing 314.22
so refusing to game is kinda 'over the top'..


----------



## Ikthus

Just had my first bluescreen using these drivers on a fresh Windows 7 install...


----------



## malmental

you sure the BSOD is from the GPU.?


----------



## kx11

on my Sig rig Metro LL froze on me for the 2nd time in 3 days


----------



## roleki

Everything is anecdotal of course, but switching from 320 to 314.22 seems to have solved my issue with Win8 Pro going catatonic on resume.


----------



## malmental

also known issues with Haswell and nVidia Surround...
might want to look into that Haswell / nVidia Surround runners.


----------



## revro

i rolled back but i am getting crashes from time to time in bioshock 2. but i guess its bioshock 2s fault ...

best
revro


----------



## Roaches

I just noticed today that I got water flickering artifacts playing Skyrim earlier...


----------



## dVeLoPe

Doesflickering in ie8 have anything to do with this??


----------



## Jindaman

is the 320.00 beta driver safe?


----------



## Faithh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jindaman*
> 
> is the 320.00 beta driver safe?


Like the 314.22 isn't enough? Don't bother..


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You might want to do some troubleshooting before RMA. Typically you have to pay for a RMA and it would be a pitty for them to get the card and it test fine.


^ This....check your game config files or just delete them and the let the software(the game) make a fresh one.


----------



## BulletSponge

Wow, Nvidia is asking people having issues (in the USA only, sorry don't kill the messenger) if they are willing to send in their affected cards and they are sending "loaner" cards to those willing to participate.
Quote:


> If you are located in the USA and would be willing to loan us your graphics card, please email me at [email protected] This is only for users who experience stability issues with driver R320.xx which goes away if you revert back to an earlier driver such as R314.22. We will cover shipping costs both ways and provide you with a loaner card to use once we receive your card. I expect we would need your card for a period of 3-4 weeks. Due to complications with international shipping, we can only accept boards from end users living in the USA.


Geforce R320.xx display driver stability feedback thread

Edit- sorry if this has been posted already, I just noticed that thread was started on 6/4


----------



## bern43

Everything seems to be relatively smooth with my 780 on these drivers, but I am getting the following messages sporadically. One freeze up on a loading screen for Metro LL, but I'm guessing that's the game. Honestly, a little annoyed I even have to be worrying about this.

Description
A problem with your video hardware caused Windows to stop working correctly.

Problem signature
Problem Event Name: LiveKernelEvent
OS Version: 6.2.9200.2.0.0.256.103
Locale ID: 1033

Files that help describe the problem
WD-20130609-2327.dmp
sysdata.xml
WERInternalMetadata.xml


----------



## gtarmanrob

crap, i've been running these drives on my notebook 680m... havnt had an issue yet though. nervous about it now. time to downgrade maybe.


----------



## x Jakk x

I had the issue on Assassin's Creed III with the messed up textures. I just downgraded to 314 and nothing seems to have appeared yet, but I only played for like 2 minutes and saw one cutscene, the effect usually kicks in a while into gameplay.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jindaman*
> 
> is the 320.00 beta driver safe?


I wouldn't use that beta I got BSOD's even after doing the long uninstall method before installing it.

These drivers are good for me so far.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x Jakk x*
> 
> I had the issue on Assassin's Creed III with the messed up textures. I just downgraded to 314 and nothing seems to have appeared yet, but I only played for like 2 minutes and saw one cutscene, the effect usually kicks in a while into gameplay.


To be safe dump the config and let the game make a fresh one next time you play. You will have to reset your options settings(graphics, binds, etc). This is assuming there is a config to dump most games have one....I don't own AC3 so can't help with specifics.


----------



## Jayek

what should 780 users do? the only available drivers is 320.18


----------



## sixor

gtx460 still alive, no problems so far since day 1 with this driver

win8x64, fresh install


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayek*
> 
> what should 780 users do? the only available drivers is 320.18


Working fine on my 770 GTX.
You can edit the .inf file apparently on the last driver and use that if you are worried.


----------



## Jindaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayek*
> 
> what should 780 users do? the only available drivers is 320.18


asus has 320.11 drivers if you wanna try those https://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX7803GD5/#support_Download_36 under vga


----------



## Thoth420

*Posted by: EVGAtech IanJ*

"I have tested the latest driver with my card (GTX570) No problems here.

As usual, did clean install with only video driver, PhysX, and HD audio driver checked. (I normally would leave out HD audio, but I am currently using a TV for a monitor and using the TV's speakers)

I have noticed no increase in temperature or voltage under load compared to the previous driver. Tested with Arma 2 and Arma 3.

It is a good idea to always perform a clean install, and install only the driver components that you will be using."

Source: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1952813&mpage=5


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jindaman*
> 
> asus has 320.11 drivers if you wanna try those https://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX7803GD5/#support_Download_36 under vga


nice find bud


----------



## Arensethar

I've noticed odd issues in some of the games, so i downgraded the drivers. Before it was mostly happening with Crysis 2, where i had a weird bug where an odd greyed-out square would appear whenever enemy fire hit my character. Also have an older brother who recently upgraded to a gtx 670 and was using the latest driver set, and he got massive artifacting issues in farcry 3 when he first loaded it up, and the textures were going haywire everywhere. He restarted the game and it sort of fixed itself. He hasn't had issues with the main game he plays (Planetside 2), however i'm unsure whether to tell him to downgrade drivers or if it will be fine.


----------



## gtarmanrob

lucky for me, just checked and I downloaded the 320 drivers but was too lazy to actually install them haha, running 314 drivers. looks like its staying that way until something is resolved.


----------



## skyn3t

I'm a 780 owner and one think a notice is the buzz noise from the GPU not from the fan but the hardware itself and i did switch the drives to 320.11 and the buzz noise just went almost dead silence. my test bench is about a 18" from my head so i can hear everything. I know my FSP dropped about 6 FPS to 8 FPS in bench but better be sure than lucky.


----------



## Atham

Is this a windows 8 issue only? I have seen mostly people with Win 8 complaining. It might also not have to do anything with the drivers, just that some people got unlucky. Although the latter seems rather far-fetched. Did anybody try stress testing on win 7 and 8 and describe the changes? And are the BSODs really from the GPU?


----------



## nleksan

Cannot play any games without crashing, was at over 1300core stable and now I have to underclock to 950mhz just to get a game to run for half an hour....
I have done FULL uninstall, DriverSweeper, CCleaner, registry removal of driver, wipe drive free space, and so forth, and then installed 314.22 fresh (clean install, driver and PhysX only).

It's still all kinds of screwed up. I have been over at the GeForce forums, and either Nvidia fixes the cards, replaces ALL of the affected units with, seriously, 770s/780s for the hassle, or there's going to be a class action against them.
If they don't own up and make it right, which is more than a half-baked attempt at a software patch and a "oops", then they are going to have some record losses in a coming quarter.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Cannot play any games without crashing, was at over 1300core stable and now I have to underclock to 950mhz just to get a game to run for half an hour....
> I have done FULL uninstall, DriverSweeper, CCleaner, registry removal of driver, wipe drive free space, and so forth, and then installed 314.22 fresh (clean install, driver and PhysX only).
> 
> It's still all kinds of screwed up. I have been over at the GeForce forums, and either Nvidia fixes the cards, replaces ALL of the affected units with, seriously, 770s/780s for the hassle, or there's going to be a class action against them.
> If they don't own up and make it right, which is more than a half-baked attempt at a software patch and a "oops", then they are going to have some record losses in a coming quarter.


Uses driver sweeper on win 7 64bit OS(go home you're drunk). Doesn't mention if you dumped game configs potentially changed by nvidia experience or whether he installed Nvidia Experience at all. Overclocked card so some kind of software to OC it. No mention of its status when swapping drivers. Thinks Nvidia should hand out free cards. Of course this comment had to end with the "class action law suit".

This is important because there are as it reads two *possible* issues. One is with power settings and that would be the driver....the other is Nvidia experience and it changing game config files. A *proper* driver rollback would solve the first but not the second. The second requires you to fix the game config as well.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Sorry but I have a hard time believing this. I just don't see how a driver can permanently kill a GPU. A bios maybe, as it dictates at what frequencies, voltages, and throttle points it runs at.A driver has such limited control that the bios would override if any damage from heat or voltages were gonna occur. Seems fishy to me.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Sorry but I have a hard time believing this. I just don't see how a driver can permanently kill a GPU. A bios maybe, as it dictates at what frequencies, voltages, and throttle points it runs at.A driver has such limited control that the bios would override if any damage from heat or voltages were gonna occur. Seems fishy to me.


I fully agree. All these threads around the web with the same title and zero proof to be found.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I think this is simple. Just revert to previous drivers until the next driver update. Plus, those with damaged cards should RMA. That's all that there is to this.


How do you RMA a damaged gpu from nvidia drivers???


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> How do you RMA a damaged gpu from nvidia drivers???


It's an RMA not an interrogation. Aside the fact nobody has provided any proof that is indeed the driver. If it was wouldn't my card be dead? Instead of playing BF3 and tabbing out here and there to laugh at this thread.


----------



## Atham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Sorry but I have a hard time believing this. I just don't see how a driver can permanently kill a GPU. A bios maybe, as it dictates at what frequencies, voltages, and throttle points it runs at.A driver has such limited control that the bios would override if any damage from heat or voltages were gonna occur. Seems fishy to me.


This is what I first thought. Maybe the people who's cards died is due to unsafe bios or something.


----------



## linkin93

The 320.00 beta driver seems to be OK for me...


----------



## Painstouch

Greetings!

I would like to pitch in my past experience for this couple of days ago.

Sig system with uninterrupted working conditions for almost a year. But all of the sudden, after a morning computer restart, I basically got stuck in to Loading Windows -> BSOD infinite cycle. Not even safe boot or recovery or any of the 10 different approaches I tried could not boot into windows. The main 2 problems were IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL BSOD with 0x0000000a error when trying normal boot and trying to boot into safe mode with crash on CLASSPNP.SYS. Absolutely nothing helped, apart from reformat of the OS, which now works flawlessly again.

And yes, I have had the geforce driver installed since the day it was released.

Will this change my opinion of Nvidia? Certainly not, but at least I still have working equipment.


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> The 320.00 beta driver seems to be OK for me...


It's the 320.18 WHQL that's killing / making cards unstable.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Hi Painstouch
Booting from windows cd to recover may have helped, by far the most looping BSOD's I have seen have been the result of Antivirus or other software grabbing "ownership" of system files, and not handing them back at shutdown for some reason.

Getting into Recovery mode if safe mode isn't available, to a stage where you can uninstall the antivirus or replace missing system files, usually repairs the install just fine.

I have just upgraded my system and put the latest drivers on, without Geforce Experience, and in the little testing I have done so far, everything seems fine.

It's been a fair few days now, and no other hard evidence has shown up on any of the main tech sites, who normally revel in this kind of report, so while unfortunate for a few unlucky users, who have hardware failures for whatever reason, I do not believe we are in a position to point fingers at the drivers.


----------



## mcg75

Don't know if anyone posted this information yet.

http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2072_nvidia_loves_overclockers_after_all___fermi_clock_limit_bug_fixed_in_latest_320.18_driver_release

It seems that Fermi cards would read as being oc'd beyond 999 MHz but in reality they weren't breaking 999 mhz.

So let's say you think you oc'd your Fermi over 999 MHz and think it's stable.

Download new driver actually letting your card do over 999 MHz but you aren't actually stable because you weren't really hitting that clock before.

This would explain some of the issues.


----------



## Thoth420

I just came from AMD after a few years and just managed to get an Nvidia card right as this drama bomb dropped. So I followed the story, did some digging and then realized it is the same amount of problems as with the average driver release being blown out of proportion. Some members here were worried as they had just gotten new cards too and have only a few driver options.

McG thank you for that link.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> It's a joke bud, I no when AMD have problems is amusing but when Nvidia have problems all the fanboys come out like ok now this is serious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Makes me lol


come on, its a free DLC
"Assasins Creed 3 Doctor Who Edition"








code named "Blue men are among us"

best
revro


----------



## Pheonix777z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> come on, its a free DLC
> "Assasins Creed 3 Doctor Who Edition"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> code named "Blue men are among us"
> 
> best
> revro


Haha


----------



## zefs

I also got artifacts on this driver yesterday when I played a match on BF3. I had no issues with other games, but I uninstalled this driver and went back to 314.22. BF3 runs fine now.


----------



## Rmerwede

Wow...

So is there any hard evidence to this? I wonder how much can be chalked up to used error in installing/uninstalling drivers, and also hardware issues that are unrelated to the drivers.

The forums at nVidia are on fire. One of my cards died using the 314.22 driver (not saying it was related) and had to RMA, and the new and existing cards work fine now with 320.18.

But.. I will probably roll back to be safe. I installed the NV exp like a choad anyway!


----------



## skyn3t

So any proof of this Assassin Nvidia Drivers. I did removed the 320.18 and installed the 320.11.

PS: I think people can make a lot rumors about this Nvidia drivers Assassin but one thing I know is "To have a rumors of something, something had happen"


----------



## zefs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> So any proof of this Assassin Nvidia Drivers. I did removed the 320.18 and installed the 320.11.
> 
> PS: I think people can make a lot rumors about this Nvidia drivers Assassin but one thing I know is "To have a rumors of something, something had happen"


You should better go with 314.22 because the issue seems to be found on all 320 drivers.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zefs*
> 
> You should better go with 314.22 because the issue seems to be found on all 320 drivers.


314.22 is not compatible with 700 series


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 314.22 is not compatible with 700 series


I think it is with an .inf tweak.


----------



## schmotty

Wow. I had this craziness happen in BF3 on these drivers. I've had the artifacting before, when the card got hot after several hours of playing, the textures never messed up like this until after the 320 update. I think this is a BF3 issue though because I haven't had any issues playing BM:Arkham City.

Nevertheless I'll be reverting back.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Can anyone else confirm the issue only happens on Noshar Canals? reason being I have been having the crazy starts with wierd textures purple/metallic then goes nuts artifacting, but only on that map, and I might add with Many versions of the driver, as I have tried to fix it.

I have not experienced any odd textures/artifacting in any other game, or BF3 map.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zefs*
> 
> You should better go with 314.22 because the issue seems to be found on all 320 drivers.


Any guide for it I would love to see it. I'm on mobile now so search things now will be very slow


----------



## Chris13002

I put my drivers back (reverted to 314.22 due to this thread) and just tried these 320.18 WHQL...
Ran 3dMark 11, 13, Heaven 4.0, and just played Metro Last Light without a hitch...
My 2 Fermi 580's are only overclocked to 800mhz but I have not seen a glitch yet...
Will have to try Battlefield 3 now I guess...


----------



## azanimefan

i'm rockin' the 320.18 WHQL drivers on my 9800GT... no problems, no crashes.

Win7 SP1
No overclock on the GPU

seems fine for me. i feel for the guys who's cards fried, and it scares me that i did this update without thinking and could be one of them, but it looks like a non-issue here.

my gpu does run 5-10C hotter, but it's caused no issues.


----------



## Scorpion667

I installed the 314.07 driver over the 320 WHQL and it said Physx driver is newer and did not change it. Am I in the clear?


----------



## Rahulzz

Shiz,after updating to this driver (320.18 whql) ,sometime while am browsing or on skype,my mouse just freeze for 5 sec or few.and can't open some apps too. What the hell nvidia, *why u no give fermi good driver???*


----------



## NBKJOKER732

I have now been running 320.18 stable for over 72 hours. I'm not saying it is fixed, but it is working as of now.

What I did to fix it...

I found that Windows, or at least Windows 8 (not certain about other versions), are set by default to automatically update driver software. So even if I was doing clean driver installs when I rebooted Windows 8 was sneakily updating my drivers in the background which I believe to be causing a conflict with my installed Geforce drivers.

To stop this from happening I removed all traces of Nvidia drivers from my computer via the regular Programs and Features section on Windows. I then went into my control panel and chose to be notified about all updates rather than having them automatically install and download. This is for regular Windows updates. I then went in "Devices and Printer" and set Windows to NEVER update driver software. If I had known about this option I would have already done it myself just for the fact that I prefer to have complete control over everything going in and out of my rig. I suggest you do the same.

After all that I did a express install of 320.18, minus the Geforce experience. No need for that, I know how to set options myself, thank you very much.

And after 72 hours and about 8 hours of gameplay on Battlefield 3 I have not had any issues yet. If I have them come back I will report back and update you. But I am hoping this is a solid fix. TTFN.


----------



## Rmerwede

I bet that 90% of peoples issues will disappear if they just read this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers

Also, any OC and/or RTSS software must be stopped, and set to not open upon Windows startup when installing new drivers. Then tell Windows update to NOT install updates automatically.

Enjoy!


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Can anyone else confirm the issue only happens on Noshar Canals? reason being I have been having the crazy starts with wierd textures purple/metallic then goes nuts artifacting, but only on that map, and I might add with Many versions of the driver, as I have tried to fix it.
> 
> I have not experienced any odd textures/artifacting in any other game, or BF3 map.


I never had any artifacting on Canals with 320.18 just the occasional crash. The only BF3 maps I have had any artifact issues with are B2K and I think that is a known issue with 6xx cards.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> I bet that 90% of peoples issues will disappear if they just read this:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers
> 
> Also, any OC and/or RTSS software must be stopped, and set to not open upon Windows startup when installing new drivers. Then tell Windows update to NOT install updates automatically.
> 
> Enjoy!


I am going to go out on a limb here and say that the users that are having trouble now have probably always installed Nvidia drivers the same way. So why is 320.18 drivers suddenly getting all this attention? Probably because there is something actually wrong with them!


----------



## revro

msi ab never loaded when i uninstalled and restarted pc. so then i installed a new and never had any problems

best
revro


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> I installed the 314.07 driver over the 320 WHQL and it said Physx driver is newer and did not change it. Am I in the clear?


Yes, the versions of Physx are the same for both drivers so you should be in the clear. When I first installed 320.18 I was having an issue with Metro:LL. As soon as gameplay started my fps would drop to @ 7-10 and stay there no matter what I did. I figured it was due to me being lazy and not doing a proper (true) clean install. So I went into my control panel to uninstall all Nvidia components and noticed there was no Physx listed. Out of curiosity I checked system info in the Nvidia control panel and saw that it showed Physx as installed. I decided to download and install Physx alone and this corrected my Metro problem. I still had CTD's and random reboots in a few other games so wound up rolling back to 314.22 and all is well now. One final thing, of my 2 670's only the newer (revision) card was experiencing high temps and fluctuating voltages. The other card was purchased when the 670's launched and other than being a garbage overclocker has never given me any trouble. In my (ridiculously uninformed) opinion it is either a corrupted installer, which I believe Nvidia would have corrected by now, or it is the revised 6xx's that are having trouble.


----------



## michael-ocn

fwiw, i've had no problems with 320.18 drivers since installing them on 5/23. The only change I've noticed is a bump up in performance. I have not installed the gforce experience thing.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> I bet that 90% of peoples issues will disappear if they just read this:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers
> 
> Also, any OC and/or RTSS software must be stopped, and set to not open upon Windows startup when installing new drivers. Then tell Windows update to NOT install updates automatically.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to go out on a limb here and say that the users that are having trouble now have probably always installed Nvidia drivers the same way. So why is 320.18 drivers suddenly getting all this attention? Probably because there is something actually wrong with them!
Click to expand...

or maybe because the installer is now using Microsoft .NET 4 Framework instead of 3.1 and causing issues such as some AMD users just went through with CAP 13.4 ??????


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheonix777z*
> 
> It's the 320.18 WHQL that's killing / making cards unstable.


Incorrect. I'm telling you that's almost impossible. As the bios safety protocols will always override driver instructions. Unless you already have a bad bios. It has safety measures in it to protect it from heat and voltage.

AMD fans looking for a reason to tear down nvidia need to stop spreading this lie on the forums without further proof. That's like saying windows killed my motherboard, it's just idiotic.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Incorrect. I'm telling you that's almost impossible. As the bios safety protocols will always override driver instructions. Unless you already have a bad bios. It has safety measures in it to protect it from heat and voltage.
> 
> AMD fans looking for a reason to tear down nvidia need to stop spreading this lie on the forums without further proof. That's like saying windows killed my motherboard, it's just idiotic.


Look grunion thread about how the last WHQL killed his 590.Its not impossible a driver to kill a gpu. Nvidia have done it before if you actually remember.

I rolled back my drivers on my 670 just to be safe.No problems but i am not actually play at all on my htpc


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Look grunion thread about how the last WHQL killed his 590.Its not impossible a driver to kill a gpu. Nvidia have done it before if you actually remember.
> 
> I rolled back my drivers on my 670 just to be safe.No problems but i am not actually play at all on my htpc


He does not know for sure, that is silly to just assume.. lol.


----------



## Mhill2029

Can't be bothered to trawl through the thread, but has Nvidia made any statements regarding this?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Can't be bothered to trawl through the thread, but has Nvidia made any statements regarding this?


They have this:

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/546165/geforce-drivers/geforce-r320-xx-display-driver-stability-feedback-thread/1


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Look grunion thread about how the last WHQL killed his 590.Its not impossible a driver to kill a gpu. Nvidia have done it before if you actually remember.
> 
> I rolled back my drivers on my 670 just to be safe.No problems but i am not actually play at all on my htpc


I read that thread. He still does not know for sure, so how can you give a definite assumption? I'm telling you, the bios has safety protocols, what about that are people not getting. Its highly improbable near impossible. Drivers do not have that deep of interaction with parts. I have been repairing PC's for years and have never seen a driver kill anything. I have seen plenty of BIOS's do it, but not drivers.

Nvidia has done it before? Proof?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> They have this:
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/546165/geforce-drivers/geforce-r320-xx-display-driver-stability-feedback-thread/1


That was them posting about stability issues with driver, they said nothing about it killing GPU's becauses its absurd.


----------



## sugarhell

Yeah its was the 196.75.

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/warning-nvidia-196-75-drivers-can-kill-your-graphics-card/7551


----------



## Ardi

moved to its own thread.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1400062/windows-7-event-viewer-and-nvlddmkm-error


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I read that thread. He still does not know for sure, so how can you give a definite assumption? I'm telling you, the bios has safety protocols, what about that are people not getting. Its highly improbable near impossible. Drivers do not have that deep of interaction with parts. I have been repairing PC's for years and have never seen a driver kill anything. I have seen plenty of BIOS's do it, but not drivers.
> 
> Nvidia has done it before? Proof?
> That was them posting about stability issues with driver, they said nothing about it killing GPU's becauses its absurd.


Nvidia drivers have a surprising amount of control. Back in the 590 days, there was one driver in particular (I think it was 28x.xx) that would, on install, alter the p-states of the 590 to drop the max voltage from .938 (previous) to .925. One way the drivers could kill cards would be a frequent and very rapid fluctuation in p-sates.

THink of a Ferrari engine. The computer controls engine parameters much deeper than user input (computer is BIOS, user is driver) but if you sit there and rev it with little to no load up and down as fast as the engine can spin up and slow down then you're going to have engine trouble. If there's one thing I can state for certain, it's that NV LOVES to mess with p-states between driver revisions.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Yeah its was the 196.75.
> 
> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/warning-nvidia-196-75-drivers-can-kill-your-graphics-card/7551


Oh lord.......That was a issue with the fan stopping and was never verified. Again......the kepler bios on all kepler cards throttles speed with temps, so again highly unlikely.

Bottom line is, until there is proof, its all just speculation. Having AMD fans run around the forum, claiming Nvidia drivers are killing GPU's like its a definite thing, is getting ridiculous. Just look at other threads its happening right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Nvidia drivers have a surprising amount of control. Back in the 590 days, there was one driver in particular (I think it was 28x.xx) that would, on install, alter the p-states of the 590 to drop the max voltage from .938 (previous) to .925. One way the drivers could kill cards would be a frequent and very rapid fluctuation in p-sates.
> 
> THink of a Ferrari engine. The computer controls engine parameters much deeper than user input (computer is BIOS, user is driver) but if you sit there and rev it with little to no load up and down as fast as the engine can spin up and slow down then you're going to have engine trouble. If there's one thing I can state for certain, it's that NV LOVES to mess with p-states between driver revisions.


I never said impossible, so I completely understand. Just like uber viruses have been able to corupt some of my customers BIOS. I know its possible but highly unlikely. Nvidia would have to have specific BIOS and drivers that from the get go are coded to work together.

My point is that Kepler throttles speed based on temps, and vcore. So its very unlikely in this case, that its being killed.

Hoever I could be wrong, but regardless, untill further proof we dont need fanbois saying Nvidia kills GPU's


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Nvidia drivers have a surprising amount of control. Back in the 590 days, there was one driver in particular (I think it was 28x.xx) that would, on install, alter the p-states of the 590 to drop the max voltage from .938 (previous) to .925. One way the drivers could kill cards would be a frequent and very rapid fluctuation in p-sates.
> 
> THink of a Ferrari engine. The computer controls engine parameters much deeper than user input (computer is BIOS, user is driver) but if you sit there and rev it with little to no load up and down as fast as the engine can spin up and slow down then you're going to have engine trouble. If there's one thing I can state for certain, it's that NV LOVES to mess with p-states between driver revisions.


Most of the cards that have reportedly gone down are Fermi as well.

Fermi was a terrible run all-together in terms of heat and clocks. Most of the Fermi run, particularly vanilla, were OC'd already to meet stock clocks.

Add in P-States and the apparent load fluctuations not to mention the voltage hops that are apparently occuring on-top of possible P-state issues.

That's a recipe for a blown Fermi.

You also have to remember that the VAST MAJORITY of common users that blow their cards out, won't know how to take screenshots, don't know about forums and will simply call Alienware or what-have-you for an immediate replacement because they just plain Jane express installed the new drivers and don't want to deal with those issues...That's just how it is.


----------



## General123

Maybe I spoke to soon? I had a random BSOD. Didn't think much of it and windows reboots but the screen is shrunk down (like no drivers are installed). So I ran driver sweeper, cleaned all of the drivers out , rebooted, re installed 320.18, and it said it was successful and reboot, I reboot and am greeted with the same shrunken down screen, and when I right click, NVCP does not show up. Confused as hell, I remove all drivers again and install the last WHQL, the problem persists. The really weird thing is during one reboot it was stuck at the windows 8 loading screen and said it was repairing C drive.. nothing is wrong with my C drive. So uh and suggestions because I am out of ideas. *I am going to try safe mode installing next.*
Bolded part solved it


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Yeah its was the 196.75.
> 
> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/warning-nvidia-196-75-drivers-can-kill-your-graphics-card/7551











i understand you meant to show that something that severe can happen and no one ought to dispute that. though being a little picky; it was the fan controller and not the gpu that was affected by the driver. however, as you can see it was three days later from the release that nvidia pulled the drivers and made a statement. but for these drivers, so far nothing other than performance issues - not that those are acceptable!


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i understand you meant to show that something that severe can happen and no one ought to dispute that. though being a little picky; it was the fan controller and not the gpu that was affected by the driver. however, as you can see it was three days later from the release that nvidia pulled the drivers and made a statement. but for these drivers, so far nothing other than performance issues - not that those are acceptable!


I know that was the fan. But its entire possible a driver to kill the gpu from the moment that they can change a bit the power states. A small mistake on power states and they can kill a fermi. Its possible that driver didint kill any gpu but if it is a bad driver then it can kill a gpu. Thats why its better to accept it and dont ask for proof when not even nvidia can give that information. The fact that these drivers are bad its true,the statement that they can kill gpu is still questionable probably towards only kepler.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> I know that was the fan. But its entire possible a driver to kill the gpu from the moment that they can change a bit the power states. A small mistake on power states and they can kill a fermi. Its possible that driver didint kill any gpu but if it is a bad driver then it can kill a gpu. Thats why its better to accept it and dont ask for proof when not even nvidia can give that information. The fact that these drivers are bad its true,the statement that they can kill gpu is still questionable probably towards only kepler.


i am sorry but i am not willing to accept sweeping generalizations nor speculation esp. with fermi cards being so sensitive . . i've seen some pretty high volt mods on a few gtx 480s.


----------



## TriviumKM

This thread has me nervous about installing my 770 when it arrives.
What are my options if 320.18 is giving me issues? Uninstall and wait for a new driver release as older drivers aren't compatible with the 7 series?


----------



## Partol

How can fluctuating p-states kill a card? That makes no sense to me.

Only ways I can imagine that a video driver could kill a card is by either turning off the fan/fans or allowing too much voltage/current/power.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> How can fluctuating p-states kill a card? That makes no sense to me.
> 
> Only ways I can imagine that a video driver could kill a card is by either turning off the fan/fans or allowing too much voltage/current/power.


... you don't see how rapid voltage fluctuations could damage or kill a card?

p-state = power state.

Let me just modulate my i7 rapidly from .9v to 1.35v at 35 times per second for no reason at different load conditions.... yeah, totally won't damage it.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> How can fluctuating p-states kill a card? That makes no sense to me.
> 
> Only ways I can imagine that a video driver could kill a card is by either turning off the fan/fans or allowing too much voltage/current/power.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Most of the cards that have reportedly gone down are Fermi as well.
> 
> Fermi was a terrible run all-together in terms of heat and clocks. Most of the Fermi run, particularly vanilla, were OC'd already to meet stock clocks.
> 
> Add in P-States and the apparent load fluctuations not to mention the voltage hops that are apparently occuring on-top of possible P-state issues.
> 
> That's a recipe for a blown Fermi.
> 
> You also have to remember that the VAST MAJORITY of common users that blow their cards out, won't know how to take screenshots, don't know about forums and will simply call Alienware or what-have-you for an immediate replacement because they just plain Jane express installed the new drivers and don't want to deal with those issues...That's just how it is.


Back in the day, when I was with AW -- I wrote a mobile driver for a new launch.

Swapped P-states with OCP and also made the mistake of swapping several load profiles. -- Bricked a solid 100-200 customer's cards before we figured out what the cause was...









In the case of a Fermi, most can't hack stock clocks 24/7 which, is actually the core of the issue. You're taking a hot card that already has issues, adding 100% load profiles with a P-state fluctuation -- That's just a dead card.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so bla bla bla no one has figured it out after 60 pages of posts is it a problem or not!


----------



## bern43

Did some googling on the error that showed up on my system that i noted a few pages back and it appears to be related to invalid p-states. Driver has been ok for me so far but seeing those errors doesn't give me reassurance.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> This thread has me nervous about installing my 770 when it arrives.
> What are my options if 320.18 is giving me issues? Uninstall and wait for a new driver release as older drivers aren't compatible with the 7 series?


your option is to either:

A) use the card
B) use the card, use modified .inf to use last driver on your current card
C) dont use the card


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> ... you don't see how rapid voltage fluctuations could damage or kill a card?
> 
> p-state = power state.
> 
> Let me just modulate my i7 rapidly from .9v to 1.35v at 35 times per second for no reason at different load conditions.... yeah, totally won't damage it.


No. I still don't understand how rapid p-state change can damage a card.
Too much voltage/current/power, I understand.


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> You're taking a hot card that already has issues, adding 100% load profiles with a P-state fluctuation -- That's just a dead card.


Why would that kill a card?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> Why would that kill a card?


Changing a P-state is a rapid over-volting of a card...You're essentially revving the engine and pushing it to 100% load randomly and rapidly...

If 1.2 is max Vcore, it essentially takes the card to 1.3 for .1 seconds then drops it back down, continuously.

That would actually kill //any// card on the market bar a few.

It just so happens that we have 2/3 series of cards that are incredibly susceptible to fluctuations in load and p-states...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> ... you don't see how rapid voltage fluctuations could damage or kill a card?
> 
> p-state = power state.
> 
> Let me just modulate my i7 rapidly from .9v to 1.35v at 35 times per second for no reason at different load conditions.... yeah, totally won't damage it.
> 
> 
> 
> No. I still don't understand how rapid p-state change can damage a card.
> Too much voltage/current/power, I understand.
Click to expand...

watchout! speedstep is trying to kill your CPU!!


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Changing a P-state is a rapid over-volting of a card...


p-state = power state ≠ over volting

According to GPU Shark (utility),
My GTX 580 has 3 default power states

P0
772MHz 1.0V

P8
405MHz 0.963V

p12
50.5MHz 0.963V

None of these voltages are high enough to cause damage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> If 1.2 is max Vcore, it essentially takes the card to 1.3 for .1 seconds then drops it back down, continuously.


Where has it been tested and confirmed, voltage at 1.3V
Links please.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> p-state = power state ≠ over volting
> 
> According to GPU Shark (utility),
> My GTX 580 has 3 default power states
> 
> P0
> 772MHz 1.0V
> 
> P8
> 405MHz 0.963V
> 
> p12
> 50.5MHz 0.963V
> 
> None of these voltages are high enough to cause damage.


I bow to your almighty knowledge of P-state functionality and GPU shark's apparent knowledge of driver functionality.

Not all 2 cores are the same thus, your opinion of voltages not being high enough to cause damage is in fact, an opinion because voltages have already been reportedly causing issues and within this thread, several users report voltage fluctuations above 1.00.

I forgot, /bow.


----------



## caraboose

Lifetime warranty on my 580.
Do not care.


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Not all 2 cores are the same thus, your opinion of voltages not being high enough to cause damage is in fact, an opinion because voltages have already been reportedly causing issues and within this thread, several users report voltage fluctuations above 1.00.


If default voltages were high enough to cause damage, then damage would occur with any nvidia driver. The damage would be "normal" degradation.

Are you saying there are voltage spikes with 320.18 which do not occur with other drivers?
I don't recall reading anything about that.


----------



## amd655

Currently on old drivers, 311.06

Everything runs flawlessly on this driver, some evidence that the later 3xx drivers are really screwed.












This was all on the GeForce GTX 480.

This card is running a custom volt modded bios (i created it)

It never exceeds 75c on a large air cooling setup (dedicated VRM G2 cooler with Gelid Icy Vision GPU cooler)


----------



## nleksan

Sorry if my previous post came across as hostile or anything, it was just the result of a lot of frustration spending two full days trying to get mine and a friend's cards working.
The fact that even a fresh windows install doesn't help, nor does loading the original saved BIOS (I always save the BIOS of a card before anything else), has me completely baffled...


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caraboose*
> 
> Lifetime warranty on my 580.
> Do not care.


LOL.. that is funny.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Sorry if my previous post came across as hostile or anything, it was just the result of a lot of frustration spending two full days trying to get mine and a friend's cards working.
> The fact that even a fresh windows install doesn't help, nor does loading the original saved BIOS (I always save the BIOS of a card before anything else), has me completely baffled...


You are doing something wrong I am sure.









Well, at least some of the individuals on this thread will accuse you of that anyway.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> LOL.. that is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are doing something wrong I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least some of the individuals on this thread will accuse you of that anyway.


Wonder why you call them "individuals" when you and me know they're just cells of the Green Hive Mind.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> so after a day there still is not credible source but the same circular postings?
> (and yes i do use google but unlike most i read the results instead of looking at the topic only)
> 
> wow, the internet is one big facebook.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> hhmmm lets see what guru 3d has to say about the article?
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4614883&postcount=447


You as one of my YT subscribers should already know the problem is very real, as i have posted proof above, it may not be GPU killing, (i really doubt it is) but the drivers are indeed dog crap.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Can anyone else confirm the issue only happens on Noshar Canals? reason being I have been having the crazy starts with wierd textures purple/metallic then goes nuts artifacting, but only on that map, and I might add with Many versions of the driver, as I have tried to fix it.
> 
> I have not experienced any odd textures/artifacting in any other game, or BF3 map.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











For reference..... this is an older driver.... 311.06


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Not one bit of artifacting, and still running my large GPU OC.

Skip to 6 mins or so in for Noshar canals.


----------



## malmental

amd655 - stop the vidoes or make them shorter, no need for all that and I don't watch anyways.

looniam - your a subscriber to AMD655 YT channel..?
major hit for loss in cool points.


----------



## detunedstring

I wonder if something is wrong with the new drivers. Unfortunately for me, the BSOD's started happening when installing my new Haswell CPU and Mobo using my GTX 680 Lightning. I tried uninstalling the Nvidia drivers first, deleting all the folders in safe mode, and removing the registry files like the guide says to do but to no avail. I didn't get any blue screens with the IGPU, and once is rolled the Nvidia drivers back to 314 it's not happened at all. I am on Windows 8 though, I have read some people have had problems when first uninstalling the drivers instead of installing the new drivers with a clean install. Just wanted to share my experience


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> so after a day there still is not credible source but the same circular postings?
> (and yes i do use google but unlike most i read the results instead of looking at the topic only)
> 
> wow, the internet is one big facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> hhmmm lets see what guru 3d has to say about the article?
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4614883&postcount=447
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You as one of my YT subscribers should already know the problem is very real, as i have posted proof above, it may not be GPU killing, (i really doubt it is) but the drivers are indeed dog crap.
Click to expand...

RECON!!!!








never denied the driver caused a lot of flonkyness. its this "100s of reports of the driver killing the gpu" that i take issue with. i have seen SS of a problem with BF3 for the last two(?) drivers.

btw, just for curiosity (ok, thats a lie) how high did you get your 480 with that volt mod? - voltages i mean. i thought your mantra was, "fermi loves juice!" no?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> looniam - your a subscriber to AMD655 YT channel..?
> major hit for loss in cool points.


ikr, its this addiction problem . . . hell they're pretty good IMO.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> RECON!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never denied the driver caused a lot of flonkyness. its this "100s of reports of the driver killing the gpu" that i take issue with. i have seen SS of a problem with BF3 for the last two(?) drivers.
> 
> btw, just for curiosity (ok, thats a lie) how high did you get your 480 with that volt mod? - voltages i mean. i thought your mantra was, "fermi loves juice!" no?


I validated 950 on air with maxed voltage...

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v8m2x/

Max stable was 920mhz, i will refrain from posting the video of it running stable, as i may get more stick









I tend to keep it at 850-900 for daily use, and PhysX use... stock.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> it's all about you..


What is wrong??

I display too much proof? maybe i am too thorough??

Plase Mal, give me a break, i already want to switch to AMD


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> it's all about you..
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong??
> 
> I display too much proof? maybe i am too thorough??
> 
> Plase Mal, give me a break, i already want to switch to AMD
Click to expand...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I validated 950 on air with maxed voltage...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v8m2x/
> 
> Max stable was 920mhz, i will refrain from posting the video of it running stable, as i may get more stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to keep it at 850-900 for daily use, and PhysX use... stock.


volts bro. what max volts did you get to? >1.2?


----------



## amd655

1213mv i think









1188mv for 920.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 1213mv i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1188mv for 920.


how long do you pump that in there? minutes? hours?

or with the length of some of your of your videos (allegedly







) days?


----------



## amd655

920 was just for a day, i saw no point leaving it there due to the amount of voltage needed, plus later drivers kill my 480's top end OC's :/

on later drivers, i could only eek 900 out of it.

850mhz is already a huge increase in performance over 700, 850-900-920 is more, but it is harder to reach.


----------



## Josenba2k

I have a gtx 560 ti and it was giving me a little trouble those drivers. first, I got glitches in battlefield 3 and I had to leave the match and come back. then I was getting the "black screen" and when it came back, was a video driver error. I uninstalled it and installed the 314.20 ASAP


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 920 was just for a day, i saw no point leaving it there due to the amount of voltage needed, plus later drivers kill my 480's top end OC's :/
> 
> on later drivers, i could only eek 900 out of it.
> 
> 850mhz is already a huge increase in performance over 700, 850-900-920 is more, but it is harder to reach.


yeah, its overclock roulette with drivers in the last year. i have to work my way up to my best OC while benching valley every time, crash, back it down a bit and game at that. lol a member on that forum (that shall remain nameless) use to complain about having to reset his customer's overclocks every drive update with kepler. gee- not everything is plug and play - you may have to _"work"_ when providing a service









completely off topic:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=378913


get the new stuff. all the cool kids are doing it! (and then there is me








)


----------



## amd655

LOL

Seems strange, but my 480 maxes at 880 on the newer drivers.... much like your 570....


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Wow...
> 
> So is there any hard evidence to this? I wonder how much can be chalked up to used error in installing/uninstalling drivers, and also hardware issues that are unrelated to the drivers.
> 
> The forums at nVidia are on fire. One of my cards died using the 314.22 driver (not saying it was related) and had to RMA, and the new and existing cards work fine now with 320.18.
> 
> But.. I will probably roll back to be safe. I installed the NV exp like a choad anyway!


All of it so far....hooked up to Echelon on an NSA socket...sifting....sifting and nothing yet.


----------



## Vonnis

PC froze when trying to play Tomb Raider earlier this evening. That's the first time I noticed a problem with these drivers on my system. Since I wanted to play TR, I decided to roll back to 314.22 and played several hours without issues. A shame really, 320.18 was working fine until I tried to play TR.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> PC froze when trying to play Tomb Raider earlier this evening. That's the first time I noticed a problem with these drivers on my system. Since I wanted to play TR, I decided to roll back to 314.22 and played several hours without issues. A shame really, 320.18 was working fine until I tried to play TR.


Funny, i waited for the WHQL release of the 320 drivers before starting my playthru of TR. The release notes mention a meaningful increase in performance for that game in particular. I run with tressfx off and have had no problems whatsoever (29 hours of gameplay according to steam). I tried it with tressfx on, it played but at too low a framerate for my tastes.

Idk, seems hard to say with any certainty the freeze you saw is attributable to the driver. Did the freeze recur or was it just one incident?


----------



## IChangedMyName

maybe nvidia wants us to buy a new 700 series graphic cards!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielkim624*
> 
> maybe nvidia wants us to buy a new 700 series graphic cards!


Conspiracy!


----------



## supermi

my titans seem to get a direct x error in BF3 with the 320 series drivers

but I just put my brother on my M18X with 4gb 680m GPU it had the 320.14 betas (similar to the release driver) and he loaded caspian border and BAM MANY triangles and colorful textures. I am not even going to try 320.18 I am going RIGHT BACK to 314.22.

Would for sure be contacting nvidia for a replacement if it still does it when back on older drivers as it was working fine! Yes it is overclocked and over volted but runs cool and has never had issues before!
WOW 320 series are TERRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eduardv

320.18 drivers here with my GTx 580, still no problems .


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Yeah this driver did some really freakish things to Bioshock 3. I ended up having to walk through a LSD trip before it froze my PC.


----------



## amd655

Here is 320.18 with Crysis on the GTX 480 at a silly high res, this really cained the GPU.........

No artifacts, nothing, this is at 880mhz, the video was rendered at 25FPS, it looks laggy, the actual source is 32-45FPS.





Now BF3.....





This is from yesterday, just highlights.... i was using 311.06


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So explain to me how I have exact same driver on my card yet I play bf3 just fine? How?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So explain to me how I have exact same driver on my card yet I play bf3 just fine? How?


Because it doesnt affect everyone. Also fermi vs kepler.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

*Enough.* Any problematic posts are to be reported, NOT replied to.


----------



## amd655

To the mod who cleared that madness...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Because it doesnt affect everyone. Also fermi vs kepler.


So if it does not affect everyone can you point me in the direction of proof positive people that have had their GPU's killed? I would love to see proof until then its just a rumor.


----------



## i7monkey

Does this affect the GTX 780?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So if it does not affect everyone can you point me in the direction of proof positive people that have had their GPU's killed? I would love to see proof until then its just a rumor.


The only thing i could find was a moderators 590 dying coincidentally with 320.18 being installed..

The only thing i could think of is the weaker VRM design of the 570/590 cards, higher power draw or increased voltage can lead to destruction.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1399554/320-18-killed-my-gtx590-did-it


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> The only thing i could find was a moderators 590 dying coincidentally with 320.18 being installed..
> 
> The only thing i could think of is the weaker VRM design of the 570/590 cards, higher power draw or increased voltage can lead to destruction.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1399554/320-18-killed-my-gtx590-did-it/10#post_20178520


Thats not proof.......Someone, somewhere in the world died today after using a cell phone.....does that mean cell phones causes instant death?

Proof. Until then, as I have said a million times now, its just a rumor, and as a mature crowd we should regard it as such, instead of claiming it as fact.


----------



## amd655

I never said it was proof, just the only thing with 320.18 drivers in tandem.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Proof. Until then, as I have said a million times now, its just a rumor, and as a mature crowd we should regard it as such, instead of claiming it as fact.


QFT.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Thats not proof.......Someone, somewhere in the world died today after using a cell phone.....does that mean cell phones causes instant death?
> 
> Proof. Until then, as I have said a million times now, its just a rumor, and as a mature crowd we should regard it as such, instead of claiming it as fact.


so, you want someone to videotape their screen indefinitely, and wait for the GPU to die?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> so, you want someone to videotape their screen indefinitely, and wait for the GPU to die?


There is absolutely no solid proof for this thread topic.. I mean you do know its in the rumor section right?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> There is absolutely no solid proof for this thread topic.. I mean you do know its in the rumor section right?


there is no solid proof because there is no way to prove it.
your card dies, how are you gonna prove that it is the driver?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> there is no solid proof because there is no way to prove it.
> your card dies, how are you gonna prove that it is the driver?


Exactly so..


----------



## Bootzonfire

I installed 320.18whql when it came out and Its been running great for me.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> there is no solid proof because there is no way to prove it.
> your card dies, how are you gonna prove that it is the driver?


If it where a problem with drivers being the issue, you would see an influx of above average number of GPU's dying. This forum would be flooded with people saying what the heck happened. That would be proof enough for me, as the influx of dead gpu's coinciding with the driver release.

However driver has been out for weeks now, and so far there has only been one guy possibly with an issue on a card already prone to weak components, oh and its years old.









So far there has been none of what I have described. however one article citing no proof, posted in a rumor section, and you take that as fact? Slow your roll, and lets wait and see. Untill then its a rumor with no proof, and thats all, end of story.


----------



## azanimefan

after surfing the nvidia forums, this thread and other threads on this topic it seems that the following cards have issues with 320.18

8800 series
GTX 4xx
GTX 5xx
GTX 670
GTX 680
GTX 770
GTX 780
Titan
+assorted Mobile gpus (too few reported to see a trend)

**Most* people with issues seem to be using Windows 8
Solutions for Win8 owners include
-Installing drivers in safemode
-Installing drivers with no net connection

_~reasoning behind solution seems to be that Windows Update in Windows 8 continues to run and maybe installing older drivers on top of the current install at the same time... corrupting the graphic install. No confirmation that it is windows update causing this, but it does seem to help to install these drivers while disconnected from the net so there may be some veracity to this report.
_

The 2nd largest group of problem users are overclockers and bios hackers, those who overclocked (or hacked the bios of) their gpus then updated the drivers with the overclocks on.
-The obvious solution is to remove the overclock/hacked bios, fresh install drivers, reapply drivers/bios hack

A number of the problems look like "other" issues mistaken to be believed to be graphic driver caused... since a number of people are having problems with their drivers, people are hopping on because they're having problems with their gpus. Particularly suspicious are new gpu installs, as bad gpus usually pop out of the box bad... and a number of those people with problems likely just have a bum gpu.

Undeniably most problems with these drivers seem to come with BF3 and Assassin's Creed 3. To that extent these drivers do seem shoddy. Again though, most people with BF3 and AC3 issues are using Windows 8.

Finally, there does seem to be a small uptick in temps on certain gpus. My own card included. Number of people are reporting this, so clearly the drivers are doing something to voltages or clocks they shouldn't be doing.


----------



## Vengeance47

Well after having issues with 320.18WHQL and my GTX570 including Metro Last Light refusing to launch at all (worked flawlessly before driver update) and my computer occasionally BSOD'ing and refusing to boot into windows unless I booted into safe mode and reinstalled the drivers a few times or just left my PC off for a few hours; I have now rolled back two WHQL drivers to the 314.14WHQL driver and I am still having issues that I never had when I was originally running these drivers (I always update to the latest drivers almost immediately). So I am almost certain that the 320.18WHQL driver has done some degree of damage to my GTX570 OR it has corrupted my Windows install somehow.

Before I updated to the 320.18 driver I never had any issues; no BSOD's, I most certainly never had issues with my monitor losing signal after the black windows startup screen just before the login screen (it now immediately loses signal when getting to the login menu stage and the monitor loses all signal from the GPU resulting in me having to hard reset and boot into safe mode to try and fix the issue which persists for hours).

I have tried rolling back drivers, selecting custom install and unchecking the Nvidia High Definition Audio drivers, the issue requiring the hard reset will still rear its head every now and then (totally random when it happens). Funnily enough, the first time my PC crashed was a few days after installing the 320.18 driver and I was using some GIS software for an assignment and the computer just hard locked and required a manual reset upon which the booting issue appeared and has been happening ever since.

So I think when I get paid next week I am going online and ordering myself an HD7950. Nvidia already cost me an 8800GTX with that driver a few years back that caused the GPU to essentially overheat and die; and now they have cost me a GTX570. So Nvidia can get screwed, I'm going with AMD from now on. My brother has had no issues with his HD7970 and after my bad luck with Nvidia, they will have to do something really special to get my business again.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*
> 
> Well after having issues with 320.18WHQL and my GTX570 including Metro Last Light refusing to launch at all (worked flawlessly before driver update) and my computer occasionally BSOD'ing and refusing to boot into windows unless I booted into safe mode and reinstalled the drivers a few times or just left my PC off for a few hours; I have now rolled back two WHQL drivers to the 314.14WHQL driver and I am still having issues that I never had when I was originally running these drivers (I always update to the latest drivers almost immediately). So I am almost certain that the 320.18WHQL driver has done some degree of damage to my GTX570 OR it has corrupted my Windows install somehow.
> 
> Before I updated to the 320.18 driver I never had any issues; no BSOD's, I most certainly never had issues with my monitor losing signal after the black windows startup screen just before the login screen (it now immediately loses signal when getting to the login menu stage and the monitor loses all signal from the GPU resulting in me having to hard reset and boot into safe mode to try and fix the issue which persists for hours).
> 
> I have tried rolling back drivers, selecting custom install and unchecking the Nvidia High Definition Audio drivers, the issue requiring the hard reset will still rear its head every now and then (totally random when it happens). Funnily enough, the first time my PC crashed was a few days after installing the 320.18 driver and I was using some GIS software for an assignment and the computer just hard locked and required a manual reset upon which the booting issue appeared and has been happening ever since.
> 
> So I think when I get paid next week I am going online and ordering myself an HD7950. Nvidia already cost me an 8800GTX with that driver a few years back that caused the GPU to essentially overheat and die; and now they have cost me a GTX570. So Nvidia can get screwed, I'm going with AMD from now on. My brother has had no issues with his HD7970 and after my bad luck with Nvidia, they will have to do something really special to get my business again.


some people here will just tell you that it is a user error. in their mind it is not possible, there is no way that their beloved nvidia could screw up like that.


----------



## Thoth420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*
> 
> Well after having issues with 320.18WHQL and my GTX570 including Metro Last Light refusing to launch at all (worked flawlessly before driver update) and my computer occasionally BSOD'ing and refusing to boot into windows unless I booted into safe mode and reinstalled the drivers a few times or just left my PC off for a few hours; I have now rolled back two WHQL drivers to the 314.14WHQL driver and I am still having issues that I never had when I was originally running these drivers (I always update to the latest drivers almost immediately). So I am almost certain that the 320.18WHQL driver has done some degree of damage to my GTX570 OR it has corrupted my Windows install somehow.
> 
> Before I updated to the 320.18 driver I never had any issues; no BSOD's, I most certainly never had issues with my monitor losing signal after the black windows startup screen just before the login screen (it now immediately loses signal when getting to the login menu stage and the monitor loses all signal from the GPU resulting in me having to hard reset and boot into safe mode to try and fix the issue which persists for hours).
> 
> I have tried rolling back drivers, selecting custom install and unchecking the Nvidia High Definition Audio drivers, the issue requiring the hard reset will still rear its head every now and then (totally random when it happens). Funnily enough, the first time my PC crashed was a few days after installing the 320.18 driver and I was using some GIS software for an assignment and the computer just hard locked and required a manual reset upon which the booting issue appeared and has been happening ever since.
> 
> So I think when I get paid next week I am going online and ordering myself an HD7950. Nvidia already cost me an 8800GTX with that driver a few years back that caused the GPU to essentially overheat and die; and now they have cost me a GTX570. So Nvidia can get screwed, I'm going with AMD from now on. My brother has had no issues with his HD7970 and after my bad luck with Nvidia, they will have to do something really special to get my business again.






Did you do a custom clean install of just the drivers and physx (any audio drivers needed included) and avoid installing GeForce experience? This is in regard to the first time when you updated to 320.18.
Also if you did install it and then do a clean install of 314.14 I would have to assume(I can't know because I never did) that it removed GeForce experience? From everything I have read the GeForce experience software(which I am personally unfamiliar with) changes values in game config files to "optimize the game" among other things. This is of note because BF3 users (with the multi color issue) rolling back noted that upon clicking reset graphics settings in the game *or* deleted their profile file and let the game generate a new one had the issue subside. I don't own Last Light but if there is a game config file. I would delete it and then boot the game which would create a fresh one like the first time you booted the program.

Also win7 or win 8?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> some people here will just tell you that it is a user error. in their mind it is not possible, there is no way that their beloved nvidia could screw up like that.


Dude give it a rest. You are so overboard with it. I bet you I can jump in the AMD thread right now and find someone with a dying 7 series card, does that means AMDs newest drivers are responsible? I dont even know why you continue to post. I never said its impossible, just we should wait and see what the results are.

Its funny you say just because its working for a few people means nothing, well OK just because a few people are having problems means nothing as well. Patience man, not sure why you are so bent on being right, you don't even own a Nvidia GPU.


----------



## Vengeance47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> 
> Did you do a custom clean install of just the drivers and physx (any audio drivers needed included) and avoid installing GeForce experience? This is in regard to the first time when you updated to 320.18.
> Also if you did install it and then do a clean install of 314.14 I would have to assume(I can't know because I never did) that it removed GeForce experience? From everything I have read the GeForce experience software(which I am personally unfamiliar with) changes values in game config files to "optimize the game" among other things. This is of note because BF3 users (with the multi color issue) rolling back noted that upon clicking reset graphics settings in the game *or* deleted their profile file and let the game generate a new one. I don't own Last Light but if there is a game config file. I would delete it and then boot the game which would create a fresh one like the first time you booted the program.
> 
> Also win7 or win 8?


Sorry more info should always be posted.

Windows 7, always done fresh installs of all drivers in safe mode, have tried removing the GeForce Experience to no avail. Though the issue with Metro Last Light isn't really a concern to me, the monitor losing signal randomly after the windows screen requiring a hard reset and numerous attempts to uninstall/reinstall the drivers is what concerns me.

I used to bench heavily on my SLI 580 rig before I downgraded to help fund a trip OS so I know for a fact that I am installing the drivers perfectly fine with clean uninstalls/reinstalls as I have done it numerous times trying to find the best bench drivers etc.

The only variable that has changed recently is the update in driver from 314.22 to 320.18 WHQL drivers. On 314.22 I never had a single issue; updated to 320.18 and the system become unstable, had the hard crash using my GIS software (the system had been running slow prior to the lockup) which has been installed for the past 3 months with no issue what so ever. Ever since that hard lock up the booting issue has been plaguing me at random times. I have installed no new software (not even games) since I installed the 320.18 driver since I am currently doing my final assignments for the semester and have been busy. So the only explanation is the 320.18 driver. Worst of all, I have tried rolling back to both 314.22 and 314.07 (current driver) and the issue has still persisted even with removing both the High Def drivers and GeForce experience. So hardware damage is my most likely suspect. Tomorrow I am pulling my brothers 7970 and throwing it in (after removing all NV drivers/software ofc) and then seeing if the instability continues. If it does, then a fresh install of Win7 is on the cards, if it isn't unstable; I am going to sell the 570 cheap as an unstable card and then go buy myself a 7950/7970 to play with.


----------



## Thoth420

Thanks for the feedback Vengeance. Just trying to get an idea of what is actually happening outside of the BF3 issue which has a pretty solid fix. Sorry I can't offer any advice on your particular issue.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Dude give it a rest. You are so overboard with it. I bet you I can jump in the AMD thread right now and find someone with a dying 7 series card, does that means AMDs newest drivers are responsible? I dont even know why you continue to post. I never said its impossible, just we should wait and see what the results are.
> 
> Its funny you say just because its working for a few people means nothing, well OK just because a few people are having problems means nothing as well. Patience man, not sure why you are so bent on being right, you don't even own a Nvidia GPU.


I had a gtx 580, i sold it few days ago because i believe it got damaged with this driver, i already posted my story multiple times, i don't want to repeat myself again. I now have a 680.

Don't believe that i use nvidia cards? Go to my youtube channel, same username.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> I had a gtx 580, i sold it few days ago because i believe it got damaged with this driver, i already posted my story multiple times, i don't want to repeat myself again. I now have a 680.
> 
> Don't believe that i use nvidia cards? Go to my youtube channel, same username.


please remind me to not buy 2nd hand gpus from you if i ever try to


----------



## levontraut

well after reading this i must say that IE does crash now since the update.... my card has nto given up on me yet - no overclock, std settings


----------



## xentrox

Been using the 320.18 with my GTX680 2GB since the day it came out.

So far so good. Plus, I am under warranty, and will be for another 1.5 years.. so I'm ok.


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I never had any artifacting on Canals with 320.18 just the occasional crash. The only BF3 maps I have had any artifact issues with are B2K and I think that is a known issue with 6xx cards.


My incident was in Firestorm. I reverted back to 306 (because that is the latest version I on PC) and played bf3 for several hours with no problems.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Dude give it a rest. You are so overboard with it. I bet you I can jump in the AMD thread right now and find someone with a dying 7 series card, does that means AMDs newest drivers are responsible? I dont even know why you continue to post. I never said its impossible, just we should wait and see what the results are.
> 
> Its funny you say just because its working for a few people means nothing, well OK just because a few people are having problems means nothing as well. Patience man, not sure why you are so bent on being right, you don't even own a Nvidia GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> *I had a gtx 580, i sold it few days ago because i believe it got damaged with this driver,* i already posted my story multiple times, i don't want to repeat myself again. I now have a 680.
> 
> Don't believe that i use nvidia cards? Go to my youtube channel, same username.
Click to expand...

So you sold a damaged gpu to someone. Aren't you a nice person...







Everyone remember not to purchase anything from him.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Ugh, either my motherboard or cpu died on my backup rig yesterday, which sits 4 feet from my main rig...which has these drivers installed, these drivers are like a virus, it's spreading to other systems and killing parts that aren't gpus!


----------



## Nonehxc

Contagion. Burn it. Purge it, BURN IT ALL!!

Before your smartphone catches fire while on your pocket and then fried eggs and sausage.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Ugh, either my motherboard or cpu died on my backup rig yesterday, which sits 4 feet from my main rig...which has these drivers installed, these drivers are like a virus, it's spreading to other systems and killing parts that aren't gpus!


320.18 is now self-aware...Go-Go Nvidia for getting Skynet going.


----------



## MercurySteam

Just did a clean, driver only (unticked all boxes except the greyed out display driver box) and ran a heavy Heaven DX11 3.0 bench on my SLI GTX 570s. Almost identical score as 314.22, voltages, temps and fan speeds virtually the same as 314.22 as reported by GPU-Z. Going to play a few games and see if anything goes wrong. Only really wanted the SLI profiles from 320.18 anyways.


----------



## SainurIronfist

I've stayed with the 314.22 WHQL version and the last thing I'll ever do is update it to 320.18. Main reason is that it doesn't support ENB's for Skyrim. Sunglare through objects, weird godrays etc. It's a crappy driver anyway. And I'm sure as hell not risking it, I'll keep waiting until a newer WHQL version gets released other than 320.18... but for now, I'll stick with my 314.22 WHQL.

Word of advice, if you play Skyrim with ENB, don't use the 320.18 driver.


----------



## ahnafakeef

I followed BradleyW's guide for driver setups and did a clean install of the 320.18 to make sure that I'm not doing anything wrong on my end. Is there any way to check if 320.18 will malfunction and/or affect my hardware if I use it regularly without risking my hardware?

EDIT : I have my card on a modded BIOS and it was that way even when I installed the drivers. Will this be a problem?


----------



## Baghi

I help some folks on an Asian forum and I heard first story of this issue. The thread starter says, his screen is continuously blinking (goes black and then comes back) while playing FC3 or GTA IV, another game (Sleeping Dogs) and Furmark ran fine. Before updating the drivers everything was good and now even after rolling those drivers back doesn't fix it. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jayboydo

My experience for what its worth: After installing the 320.18 driver I have had the same stability/artifacting/multi-color manifestation problems as others have reported in this thread. These issues (no issues before latest driver install) cropped up in Battlefield 3 sessions typically 45 minutes to an hour in. I do not have Metro or some of the other games that have reported to show similar problems with this driver, but in addition to playing a lot of BF3 I have been playing a lot of Shogun 2 of late, which has been working fine throughout. So since it was just Battlefield 3 that was an issue, I assumed the problem was something on the driver side, and not a question of the integrity of my actual card. From reading this thread and the one on EVGA's forums, I realized I was guilty of a lot of the installation missteps (installing Nvidia Experience, choosing express installation, not closing Precision or RTSS), so my first step was to remove the old files and perform a clean install. Unfortunately I believe I failed at doing this properly, as the artifacting reappeared upon my next BF3 hour session. Took a more drastic step next by performing a clean install of Windows 8 on my SSD just to be sure I got rid of everything. Finally, after re-installing a few necessities (sound card driver, etc.), 320.18 (a clean install this time with no experience & no RTSS), and BF3, a 3 hour play session last night went unhinged, with zero artifacting of the predominately purple variety.

In short, it appears that at least in my case user error and ignorance was to blame for the issues with this driver, and that when the old driver/ Nvidia Experience was removed from the PC completely the game performance at least, reverts to just as it was with prior drivers.
*Running a single gtx 670 FTW 2gig on 1920x1080 btw. Settings were never clocked beyond what came stock from EVGA besides modifying the fan curve for better temps.


----------



## FattysGoneWild

Karma will get ya back and I hope it is a major one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> *I had a gtx 580, i sold it few days ago because i believe it got damaged with this driver,* i already posted my story multiple times, i don't want to repeat myself again. I now have a 680.
> 
> Don't believe that i use nvidia cards? Go to my youtube channel, same username.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnomepatrol*
> 
> So you sold a damaged gpu to someone. Aren't you a nice person...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone remember not to purchase anything from him.


Wow what a great person eh? Selling damaged gpus to people, yet you dog nvidia for a bad driver.....seems legit.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I can't say anything about the drivers damaging GPU's, but for me it brought about all sorts of instability. Games will remotely slow down to slideshows and Skyrim was causing my computer to constantly BSOD then reboot. I recently downloaded the 320.11 drivers from Gigabyte for the GTX 780 however and it seems to be OK now.


----------



## Anth0789

I did notice one thing about these drivers is that after installing them I played Grid 2 for a few minutes, I did notice my temps rising higher than usual then I look and my fan speed was at 30%, so I put it back to 85% and now its fine.

So maybe its a fan speed issue again?


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> I had a gtx 580, i sold it few days ago because i believe it got damaged with this driver.


What about the poor guy that bought your card??
Total dick move, shame on you!


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe*
> 
> What about the poor guy that bought your card??
> Total dick move, shame on you!


We need a REP- button for this one!


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe*
> 
> What about the poor guy that bought your card??
> Total dick move, shame on you!


You guys don't know the full story so stop posting negativity. I sold it to my friend/housemate, he offered 100 for it fully aware of the issues i had, he can return it to me if he want,


----------



## Strickt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> You guys don't know the full story so stop posting negativity. I sold it to my friend/housemate, he offered 100 for it fully aware of the issues i had, he can return it to me if he want,


ah huh... lol I kid


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> I had a gtx 580, i sold it few days ago because i believe it got damaged with this driver, i already posted my story multiple times, i don't want to repeat myself again. I now have a 680.
> 
> Don't believe that i use nvidia cards? Go to my youtube channel, same username.


why woiuld you do that? poor guy bought a damaged card.








what a .......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> You guys don't know the full story so stop posting negativity. I sold it to my friend/housemate, he offered 100 for it fully aware of the issues i had, he can return it to me if he want,


sure







lolz


----------



## Maiky

Lolz at everyone feeling bad for the dude with a bumed 580


----------



## Roaches

Feels bad man...I'd totally feel guilty doing that...even if he knew about it....



>yfw you sold the card


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> On a similar note, since installing these drivers I've had screen saver (blank, no animation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) hard-freeze my system 4 times in the past week. It happened once with the 314.22 set, as well, but only once.


odd as i have had issues with pc and system freezing. never thought about the drivers i just updated to until this thread. i hope my 680 don't die.

+1 to the OP for having this up as wouldn't have know about since my time is limited on net most days now with too much work.


----------



## Maiky

meh if he ain't complaining then it must be working..

if it were me and i saw any dots on my screen id just ask for a refund, done deal..


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> Lolz at everyone feeling bad for the dude with a bumed 580


yeah and women tell us we men dont have heart







i mean come on its a dead gpu, you women dont have heart xD

best
revro


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> yeah and women tell us we men dont have heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean come on its a dead gpu, you women dont have heart xD
> 
> best
> revro


doubt the dude bought a dead GPU for $100 ..


----------



## TopicClocker

The N-Virus is free O.O


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> We need a REP- button for this one!


Sigged


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Sigged


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Hahahahaha thread went from driver debate, to laughing at a member selling someone a busted GPU. Lol


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Hahahahaha thread went from driver debate, to laughing at a member selling someone a busted GPU. Lol


not really, went from the 320.18 damaging GPU's to the dude that got a dud 580 for $100 (which allegedly used the 320.18 "inferno" driver) more or less same argument..

but yea some people had a blast with a few of the comments..


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> not really, went from the 320.18 damaging GPU's to the dude that got a dud 580 for $100 (which allegedly used the 320.18 "inferno" driver) more or less same argument..
> 
> but yea some people had a blast with a few of the comments..


If You guys read my post, i said "i feel like the gpu was damaged permanently" i feel like. As i said it is working normally when i roll back drivers. Quit putting words in my mouth.


----------



## [email protected]

Well i had an almost attack from these drivers today but i wasn't worried. warranty







Anyways i find it odd this issue happens to everyone who plays bf3. Never had NO PROBLEM with other games.

CONSPIRACY?









Or can someone out there "attempt to hack" someone's video card and cause artifacts? is that even remotely possible?

But in the end of the day it's totally driver related. I think Nvidia needs to look closely and careful with their drivers. I'll never consider switching at all anyways.

Nvidia is the way it's mean to be played anyways.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Well i had an almost attack from these drivers today but i wasn't worried. warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways i find it odd this issue happens to everyone who plays bf3. Never had NO PROBLEM with other games.
> 
> *CONSPIRACY?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or can someone out there "attempt to hack" someone's video card and cause artifacts? is that even remotely possible?
> 
> But in the end of the day it's totally driver related. I think Nvidia needs to look closely and careful with their drivers. I'll never consider switching at all anyways.
> 
> Nvidia is the way it's mean to be played anyways.


Of course. After all, DICE is a EA owned studio. And it has entered into a deal with AMD. So DICE churns out a update which wreaks havok with the latest, bestest Nvidia drivers. Then, people don't have other way to get their fix than to buy Battlefield 4 and AMD cards.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> not really, went from the 320.18 damaging GPU's to the dude that got a dud 580 for $100 (which allegedly used the 320.18 "inferno" driver) more or less same argument..
> 
> but yea some people had a blast with a few of the comments..
> 
> 
> 
> If You guys read my post, i said "i feel like the gpu was damaged permanently" i feel like. As i said it is working normally when i roll back drivers. Quit putting words in my mouth.
Click to expand...

I would have kept it..
heck watch the Linus video and through that sucker in the oven and bake it..


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> If You guys read my post, i said "i feel like the gpu was damaged permanently" i feel like. As i said it is working normally when i roll back drivers. Quit putting words in my mouth.


we were just having fun yo!

im sure that 580 is still up n running!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> If You guys read my post, i said "i feel like the gpu was damaged permanently" i feel like. As i said it is working normally when i roll back drivers. Quit putting words in my mouth.


no! your scarred for life. lol the man who sell's damaged gpu's


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> I help some folks on an Asian forum and I heard first story of this issue. The thread starter says, his screen is continuously blinking (goes black and then comes back) while playing FC3 or GTA IV, another game (Sleeping Dogs) and Furmark ran fine. Before updating the drivers everything was good and now even after rolling those drivers back doesn't fix it. Any thoughts?


Probably wasn't the cause but I know sleeping dogs can act funny if a screen saver is on. The program doesn't disable it and thus you have game with screen saver trying to boot. There are cutscenes so if your delay to ss is like 1min you will easily encounter this issue.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Of course. After all, DICE is a EA owned studio. And it has entered into a deal with AMD. So DICE churns out a update which wreaks havok with the latest, bestest Nvidia drivers. Then, people don't have other way to get their fix than to buy Battlefield 4 and AMD cards.


What update did DICE release? I seriously hope this was a joke.


----------



## revro

i played sleeping dogs on 320.18 without a problem, but bioshock 2 was crashing on me and lost planet extreme conditions is crashing also when played on dx10 ... but since i rolled back to 314.22 it could be just the messy windows game live thingie and the fact that lost planet is like 6 years old game ... in dx9 executable actually runs ok for now

best
revro


----------



## raidmaxGuy

So uhm, I know this driver is bad news, but what are 7 series owners supposed to do? AFAIK the only driver that I can use with my brand new 770 is 320.18.

Ive noticed that a handful of 6 series and i think most of the 7 series dont have an issue with the driver but I would like to confirm this before I install


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So update. I got my 770 today loaded it up, and guess what? My GPU did not explode!

Even got a nice overclock on it.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> So uhm, I know this driver is bad news, but what are 7 series owners supposed to do? AFAIK the only driver that I can use with my brand new 770 is 320.18.
> 
> Ive noticed that a handful of 6 series and i think most of the 7 series dont have an issue with the driver but I would like to confirm this before I install


gotcha covered.
inf mod for another gtx 770 driver . .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> This embodies this thread and the treatment of Ghostrider and Nvidias driver release:
> http://youtu.be/UTdDN_MRe64?t=55s


MP rawks!


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So update. I got my 770 today loaded it up, and guess what? My GPU did not explode!
> 
> Even got a nice overclock on it.


Lol this literally answers my question. Thanks for inadvertently helping


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> So uhm, I know this driver is bad news, but what are 7 series owners supposed to do? AFAIK the only driver that I can use with my brand new 770 is 320.18.
> 
> Ive noticed that a handful of 6 series and i think most of the 7 series dont have an issue with the driver but I would like to confirm this before I install


You have win 7 in your sig rigs so I wouldn't worry. Seems most of the 7 series issues on these drivers are win 8.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> gotcha covered.


So yeah I think I will just import the INF from the new driver set, feeling lazy


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> gotcha covered.
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah I think I will just import the INF from the new driver set, feeling lazy
Click to expand...

yeah thats the easier method. modding the inf is necessary for trying out quadro drivers.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yeah thats the easier method. modding the inf is necessary for trying out quadro drivers.


So I moved it into 320.14 drivers and it doesnt work. What versions do we know work?


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> You have win 7 in your sig rigs so I wouldn't worry. Seems most of the 7 series issues on these drivers are win 8.


I just upgraded today. on 8 64 bit


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> I just upgraded today. on 8 64 bit


In that case you can be a test dummy and give it a try or in the interest of being safe just edit the .inf file for the 314 driver and use that. Just avoid nvidia experience(if you do try the 320.18 which it is packaged with by express) even though it has almost been ruled out now as not the problem.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> In that case you can be a test dummy and give it a try or in the interest of being safe just edit the .inf file for the 314 driver and use that. Just avoid nvidia experience(if you do try the 320.18 which it is packaged with by express) even though it has almost been ruled out now as not the problem.


I'm kinda getting a bit thrown off, the only file I see is nv_disp.inf not nv_dispi.inf


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> I'm kinda getting a bit thrown off, the only file I see is nv_disp.inf not nv_dispi.inf


Sorry my bad here is a link describing what to do:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=377158

I am on 320.18 being a crash dummy so I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Blooddrunk

A little update on my experiences with 320.18...

Been playing through Crysis and I had a ton of CTD in the last two levels, especially when using fast save right during a fire fight or something. Sometimes crashing every 5 minutes. Minor texture artifacting on weird things like power boxes or very small objects. Just the textures would move all over on the surface of the object, or flicker while moving.

Crysis 2, a lot of CTD during the little transition animations before the next levels. I also had the texture issue, but much less in Crysis 2.

Reverted to 314.22 and I haven't had a crash in an hour of Crysis 2. Haven't bothered with the first Crysis. Haven't noticed the texture issue yet either.

Also, when it crashed, it just went poof to desktop. No looking for DVI input or anything like people have been talking about.

I should say, when I reverted I did a clean install. Not rolling back the drivers. My experiences with AMD taught me to do clean installs every time I install video drivers.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

So I followed the mod instructions and it says it cant find hardware









Edit: After a reboot it finds my hardware but installation of Display Driver fails.


----------



## i7monkey

What are 700 series users supposed to do?

Should I uninstall 320.18 and use the generic Windows VGA driver and wait for an update?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> So I followed the mod instructions and it says it cant find hardware


Damn sorry wish I could help but I have no experience doing it. I would say try the 320.18 custom install driver and physx(if you need audio drivers for hdmi tv get those too)and check perform a clean install. Make sure any MSI AB or Precision X is not enabled as well as the RTSS app used by both programs. Not everyone is having problems with them however it seems most of the people that are have win8(another thing I have zero experience with).

There is a 320.11 driver on the install disc I got from EVGA but from what I can tell it is pretty much the same driver.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> So I followed the mod instructions and it says it cant find hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: After a reboot it finds my hardware but installation of Display Driver fails.


disable driver protection for Win8.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> disable driver protection for Win8.


Looniam....to save the day!?!?!


----------



## looniam

ought to but hey i am the goofball that had a typo for the inf file, its nv_disp.inf not nv_disp*i*.inf

corrected the post


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Damn sorry wish I could help but I have no experience doing it. I would say try the 320.18 custom install driver and physx(if you need audio drivers for hdmi tv get those too)and check perform a clean install. Make sure any MSI AB or Precision X is not enabled as well as the RTSS app used by both programs. Not everyone is having problems with them however it seems most of the people that are have win8(another thing I have zero experience with).
> 
> There is a 320.11 driver on the install disc I got from EVGA but from what I can tell it is pretty much the same driver.


So I just did a custom install of 320.18, the computer POSTs and I see the Windows logo for about 2 seconds and the screens go blank... I cannot get the computer to the Safe Mode boot menu...









Really quick fix tho cuz I have onboard and the driver for that is installed


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> So I just did a custom install of 320.18, the computer POSTs and I see the Windows logo for about 2 seconds and the screens go blank... I cannot get the computer to the Safe Mode boot menu...


Did you do the install in safe mode? Windows 8 why? why do you have to be so difficult?(I was talking to the gods of MS there)


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> What are 700 series users supposed to do?
> 
> Should I uninstall 320.18 and use the generic Windows VGA driver and wait for an update?


just use your card bro geez. there is no proof its killing any GPU, specifically 7 series. if it does just RMA. Im using the driver and its fine for me.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> just use your card bro geez. there is no proof its killing any GPU, specifically 7 series. if it does just RMA. Im using the driver and its fine for me.


Especially if you aren't on win8. Most of the issues have been isolated to issues with 8 and the installer failing.
Just don't install any extra crap. Drivers, PhysX and audio if needed. Test your games without an OC software or OC etc. before going nuts.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Did you do the install in safe mode? Windows 8 why? why do you have to be so difficult?(I was talking to the gods of MS there)


No, i did not do safe mode
What I am going to do is blow away the current driver and try turning off driver protection and see what happens, if I can get this to work I am just gonna go to bed, I should've had this thing set up hours ago! Thanks Nvidia!!

Edit: Wait... what the heck do you mean by driver protection? You mean allow unsigned drivers or am i missing something?


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Probably wasn't the cause but I know sleeping dogs can act funny if a screen saver is on. The program doesn't disable it and thus you have game with screen saver trying to boot. There are cutscenes so if your delay to ss is like 1min you will easily encounter this issue.


Thanks for the response. Sleeping Dogs didn't had any problem, just Far Cry 3 and GTA IV. however, in his recent post he says after installing some old driver eliminated issue from Far Cry 3. Going to ask if it's still there with the GTA IV.

----

By the way, I think some NVIDIA lovers are trying to defeat the purpose of this thread and possibly shift over focus towards the member who sold his/her damaged or non-damaged GPU to his/her friend.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Edit: Wait... what the heck do you mean by driver protection? You mean allow unsigned drivers or am i missing something?


yes and after you install the driver and reboot it will be enforced.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Thanks for the response. Sleeping Dogs didn't had any problem, just Far Cry 3 and GTA IV. however, in his recent post he says after installing some old driver eliminated issue from Far Cry 3. Going to ask if it's still there with the GTA IV.
> 
> ----
> 
> By the way, I think some NVIDIA lovers are trying to defeat the purpose of this thread and possibly shift over focus towards the guy who sold his damaged or non-damaged GPU to his/her friend.


Glad to hear that.








My experience with GTA 4 was something like this: No I don't want rockstar experience! No I don't want games for windows live! Games for windows live why are you crashing? (2 hours later)
GTA 4 loaded......flickering everything. Upon doing some research I found that it is probably the most problematic game to get working right.....especially if you want the graphics pumped.
So if GTA 4 is your only issue congrats you most likely aren't doing anything wrong.

Hopefully GTA 5 is not like this.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yes and after you install the driver and reboot it will be enforced.


I booted the system in Test Mode and the driver works fine, i didnt uninstall it or anything... Maybe this is why Nvidia did'nt catch this issue because I have a hunch they only used test mode

'


----------



## Dopamin3

It hasn't damaged my 780, but I do get crazy artifacting in BF3 on both 320.18 and 320.1. Had to roll back to 314.22 and modify the INF file before installing. And people claim AMD drivers are bad


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> I booted the system in Test Mode and the driver works fine, i didnt uninstall it or anything... Maybe this is why Nvidia did'nt catch this issue because I have a hunch they only used test mode
> 
> '


Glad to hear you got it solved and can now get some rest.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yes and after you install the driver and reboot it will be enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> I booted the system in Test Mode and the driver works fine, i didnt uninstall it or anything... Maybe this is why Nvidia did'nt catch this issue because I have a hunch they only used test mode
> 
> '
Click to expand...

i was a bit concerned there for ya bud . .
but thats it! i am putting win8 in a VM so i can figure out problem solving firsthand.

the morning comes early. nite.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Glad to hear you got it solved and can now get some rest.


Yeah, at least until they fix this mess! lol, I don't very much like having TEST MODE in big letters on the desktop but hey its workin!


----------



## VoicelessRain

320.18 drivers with Kepler cards (GTX 600 series) and Windows 8 64-bit OS:

1) Have not experienced any issues with cards getting "damaged"

2) No BSODs but did experience random freezeups at times

3) What I have noticed is that factory overclocked cards from manufacturers (EVGA, MSI, KFA2, Gainward, Gigabyte, Asus, Palit) seem to have issues with these drivers. I tested out both 670 and 680 factory oc'ed cards from these suppliers (brand new cards) and all of them either crashed / froze-up at least once or twice during two benchmarks (Grid 2 and Metro LL benchmarks) at their stock factory OC settings. The crashes, however, were sporadic and occurred at random (no specific time).

From my testing, I can conclude that there are definitely some bugs, but this can also be attributed to the games themselves.

Far Cry 3 - no problems after 4 hours of playing

COJ Gunslinger - no problems

Borderlands 2 - no problems

Modded Skyrim - no problems

NFS Most Wanted 2012 - one freeze-up after 5 hours of playing

Remember Me - no problems

Dead Island Riptide - no problems

Hitman Absolution - no problems

DmC Devil May Cry - no problems

Dead Space 3 - laggy performance on "custom" quality settings (just select "ultra" quality and all is well - you can always use SMAA injector)

Battlefield 3 - no problems (see fix in this thread)

Assassin's Creed 3 - blue faces / artifacts and laggy performance at times

Grid 2 / Metro LL - gameplay-wise performed ok, but some freeze-ups now and again

Please note: When I said "no problems" - I did not refer to issues such as texture flickering and stuttering.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoicelessRain*
> 
> 320.18 drivers with Kepler cards (GTX 600 series) and Windows 8 64-bit OS:
> 
> 1) Have not experienced any issues with cards getting "damaged"
> 
> 2) No BSODs but did experience random freezeups at times
> 
> 3) What I have noticed is that factory overclocked cards from manufacturers (EVGA, MSI, KFA2, Gainward, Gigabyte, Asus, Palit) seem to have issues with these drivers. I tested out both 670 and 680 factory oc'ed cards from these suppliers (brand new cards) and all of them either crashed / froze-up at least once or twice during two benchmarks (Grid 2 and Metro LL benchmarks) at their stock factory OC settings. The crashes, however, were sporadic and occurred at random (no specific time).
> 
> From my testing, I can conclude that there are definitely some bugs, but this can also be attributed to the games themselves.
> 
> Far Cry 3 - no problems after 4 hours of playing
> 
> COJ Gunslinger - no problems
> 
> Borderlands 2 - no problems
> 
> Modded Skyrim - no problems
> 
> NFS Most Wanted 2012 - one freeze-up after 5 hours of playing
> 
> Remember Me - no problems
> 
> Dead Island Riptide - no problems
> 
> Hitman Absolution - no problems
> 
> DmC Devil May Cry - no problems
> 
> Dead Space 3 - laggy performance on "custom" quality settings (just select "ultra" quality and all is well - you can always use SMAA injector)
> 
> Battlefield 3 - no problems (see fix in this thread)
> 
> Assassin's Creed 3 - blue faces / artifacts and laggy performance at times
> 
> Grid 2 / Metro LL - gameplay-wise performed ok, but some freeze-ups now and again
> 
> Please note: When I said "no problems" - I did not refer to issues such as texture flickering and stuttering.


Thanks and rep for all your hard work.

This concerns me a bit as I have a factory oc'd evga 7xx card. No windows 8 though hope it is exclusive to that. I don't own either of the games in question to try them for me either.


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Funny, i waited for the WHQL release of the 320 drivers before starting my playthru of TR. The release notes mention a meaningful increase in performance for that game in particular. I run with tressfx off and have had no problems whatsoever (29 hours of gameplay according to steam). I tried it with tressfx on, it played but at too low a framerate for my tastes.
> 
> Idk, seems hard to say with any certainty the freeze you saw is attributable to the driver. Did the freeze recur or was it just one incident?


It happened twice, then I went back to the older drivers as I never experienced the game crashing with those. Worked fine again after rolling back.
For the record, I don't use tressFX either because it still craps out regularly, and it looks _really_ jarring when it does.


----------



## Thoth420

Display driver error and recovery.
What I was doing: Watching a MKV file on VLC. I then decided to boot up GPU-Z(not installed just the use now) while the video was playing and I got the display driver has error and recovered message after the screen went black.

Is this typical? I did the same thing again and no error? I can't believe the display dropped just then on coincidence. This made me think....what do I really know about how GPU Z works. Can someone explain what it does on load that would cause my display driver to crash.

This is the only issue I had since been running the card 24/7 since June 8.


----------



## Ardi

Are you guys getting the nvlddmkm errors in your event viewer. Even though, I don't encounter crashes but the nvlddmkm errors spam the event viewer every second or two when I play games with SLI enabled.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> Are you guys getting the nvlddmkm errors in your event viewer. Even though, I don't encounter crashes but the nvlddmkm errors spam the event viewer every second or two when I play games with SLI enabled.


Just the one I got that I posted about in my last post. Only one that showed up in the log.


----------



## Ardi

@Thoth420, I can't figure out why these errors show up in my event viewer with no crashes happening. One of my card might have a hardware failure. Anyway, thanks for your reply.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Downgrading to 320.11 really improved my stability in games like Skyrim where my computer is not restarting anymore from BSOD. I did run into an issue today however, where my graphics driver stopped responding momentarily and my screen went black.


----------



## DrBrogbo

One of my good gaming friends had his GTX 675m-based gaming laptop crap out on him just a few days after upgrading to 320.18.

It could certainly be a coincidence, but his insurance company told him that the GPU fried itself, and I can't imagine that's a very common occurrence, so who knows.

The nice thing, though, is that his insurance company is replacing it for free with the newer 3630qm and 680m-based version. Thanks Nvidia!


----------



## Fes1

I have updated 320.18 on my dual GTX 460 cards and have had nothing but problems for two days. I have 3 multimonitors and after about half an hour the cursor would play up / disappear, and refuse to go onto monitor 2. After that's happened trying to restart or log off results in the main monitor disconnecting and the other 2 going black, but no shut down. I clean reinstalled twice, with no change, so I'm now on v314.07 and am crossing my fingers it will be stable. Urgh! What a pain in the neck.


----------



## Jayek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*
> 
> It hasn't damaged my 780, but I do get crazy artifacting in BF3 on both 320.18 and 320.1. Had to roll back to 314.22 and modify the INF file before installing. And people claim AMD drivers are bad


how do I do that?


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Just a little update, things seem to be going okay in Test Mode, albeit I did have the computer freeze up once so far. It seems like this may be a viable temporary band-aid if anyone wants to enable test mode they might have some luck. I have not done any actual gaming but I did run SecondLife for the heck of it and everything seems stable (at least on the front end of things)

I find it kinda ironic that I switched from ATi cuz of their unstable drivers crashing my 4xxx series and causing memory stability issues in my 5xxx. Now I've gone green and the drivers are broken over here too!

Edit: Does it really take more than 3 weeks to write a driver???


----------



## nerdy1

Just had my first system hang with these drivers on my MSI GTX 770 Gamer. I hate this ****. So wish I had bought a 7970


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dopamin3*
> 
> It hasn't damaged my 780, but I do get crazy artifacting in BF3 on both 320.18 and 320.1. Had to roll back to 314.22 and modify the INF file before installing. And people claim AMD drivers are bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do I do that?
Click to expand...

give this a read:
Nvidia INF driver modding (Guide)

edit: nevermind, that 670 you have in your specs will be listed in the inf for that driver; which really was the last driver that was consistently stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Just a little update, things seem to be going okay in Test Mode, albeit I did have the computer freeze up once so far. It seems like this may be a viable temporary band-aid if anyone wants to enable test mode they might have some luck. I have not done any actual gaming but I did run SecondLife for the heck of it and everything seems stable (at least on the front end of things)
> 
> I find it kinda ironic that I switched from ATi cuz of their unstable drivers crashing my 4xxx series and causing memory stability issues in my 5xxx. Now I've gone green and the drivers are broken over here too!


i get pretty dense sometimes (or most of the time) *what* driver are you using?


----------



## nerdy1

What have the issues been like for W8 users?


----------



## Jayek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> give this a read:
> Nvidia INF driver modding (Guide)
> 
> edit: nevermind, that 670 you have in your specs will be listed in the inf for that driver; which really was the last driver that was consistently stable.
> i get pretty dense sometimes (or most of the time) *what* driver are you using?


I have a 780 now

I didn't see the 780 in that list of gpu strings


----------



## Bboy500

This gave my GTS 250 issues in Warframe... had artifacts everywhere for no reason.

Didn't realize it was a driver issue, thought it was a game update.

Rolled back and now its normal again


----------



## Raghar

A little question, these who had these artifacts, what were your RAM speeds? Have you tried to run GPU monitoring program? When I ran Nvidiainspector for about half hour tests before I uninstalled the driver as a precaution, I seen normal core speeds and voltage usage, If there was a voltage spike I wouldn't see it because boost always do voltage spikes on Kepler. When cards goes down in power voltage goes up then goes down as well. Also Kepler is doing too much voltage during boost. But that's normal for a boost card.

The only stuff I didn't looked at were RAM speeds, and it's one of few stuff that can force card to go down. On the other hand there were rumors with Fermi which doesn't have HW lock for max voltage, which gives hints for a large max voltage.

Well the only problem I heard during these two weeks of using these drivers were bit suspicious GFX fan speeds, Asus has whinny fans when they run above 0.4, and I'm oversensitive to ANY noise (second degree disability papers here for that). But well there was a large storm recently and speaker cables might cause some induction in the PC and I heard clicking noises for 2 days until it somehow calmed down itself, thus nothing provable.

My card has 72 C max in Furmark, thus no damage because of a chip heat is possible.


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*
> 
> A little update on my experiences with 320.18...
> 
> Been playing through Crysis and I had a ton of CTD in the last two levels, especially when using fast save right during a fire fight or something. Sometimes crashing every 5 minutes. Minor texture artifacting on weird things like power boxes or very small objects. Just the textures would move all over on the surface of the object, or flicker while moving.
> 
> Crysis 2, a lot of CTD during the little transition animations before the next levels. I also had the texture issue, but much less in Crysis 2.
> 
> Reverted to 314.22 and I haven't had a crash in an hour of Crysis 2. Haven't bothered with the first Crysis. Haven't noticed the texture issue yet either.
> 
> Also, when it crashed, it just went poof to desktop. No looking for DVI input or anything like people have been talking about.
> 
> I should say, when I reverted I did a clean install. Not rolling back the drivers. My experiences with AMD taught me to do clean installs every time I install video drivers.


THIS is EXACTLY what has been happening with me! I can't even finish Crysis because no matter what, once I'm in the VTOL and near the end of that section, the game WILL CTD regardless of anything I do... So frustrating.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayek*
> 
> I have a 780 now
> 
> I didn't see the 780 in that list of gpu strings


This is the guide I used to add support for the GTX 780 to Windows 7 64 bit. I'll attach my INF file for 314.22(you just have to unzip and put in Display.Driver folder which is C:\NVIDIA\DisplayDriver\314.22\Win8_WinVista_Win7_64\English\Display.Driver). Again *this only works for adding the GTX 780 to Windows 7 64 bit*, but following that guide you can add support for any GPU to any OS pretty much (just have a look at the 320.18 INF file in the similar location and edit the old inf accordingly).

nv_disp.zip 19k .zip file


----------



## nleksan

Just noticed, any time I open GPU-Z while Precision X is open (for monitoring), I get a HUGE "Power Usage" spike, like from ~9-28% up to 370-580%!! WTH?!?!


----------



## General123

Hopefully this is all cleared up.. I am getting a new GPU Monday.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> @Thoth420, I can't figure out why these errors show up in my event viewer with no crashes happening. One of my card might have a hardware failure. Anyway, thanks for your reply.


I just think that they have a piece of bad code in the driver. Hopefully a new one comes out. One user on EVGA forums said using his disc driver 320.11 that his issues subsided. I guess it also has a newer physx...so there is that. Who knows.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Just a little update, things seem to be going okay in Test Mode, albeit I did have the computer freeze up once so far. It seems like this may be a viable temporary band-aid if anyone wants to enable test mode they might have some luck. I have not done any actual gaming but I did run SecondLife for the heck of it and everything seems stable (at least on the front end of things)
> 
> I find it kinda ironic that I switched from ATi cuz of their unstable drivers crashing my 4xxx series and causing memory stability issues in my 5xxx. Now I've gone green and the drivers are broken over here too!
> 
> Edit: Does it really take more than 3 weeks to write a driver???


Story of my life.


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> THIS is EXACTLY what has been happening with me! I can't even finish Crysis because no matter what, once I'm in the VTOL and near the end of that section, the game WILL CTD regardless of anything I do... So frustrating.


Yep. VTOL section is a crash fest. Last level crashed a few times on me too.


----------



## i7monkey

I had my 780 for about two weeks with roughly 10 hours of gaming/benching.

I'm wondering if I saw artifacts but I can't remember...anyway I uninstalled 320.18 drivers and I'm using the generic VGA driver that comes with Windows. I'm waiting for a new driver, I'm not risking my new card over this.


----------



## DoomDash

Has Nvidia commented on this ?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Has Nvidia commented on this ?


I have an unconfirmed report that a new driver will be around in approx 10 days. Source is pretty solid but he didn't tell me how he knew that. Then again I don't know where he works.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I have an unconfirmed report that a new driver will be around in approx 10 days. Source is pretty solid but he didn't tell me how he knew that. Then again I don't know where he works.


They could roll out 760 at that time as well, sounds interesting.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> They could roll out 760 at that time as well, sounds interesting.


Makes sense. Google searching shows the 25th as the speculated date.


----------



## Blooddrunk

New drivers doesn't exactly mean the issue will be fixed.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*
> 
> New drivers doesn't exactly mean the issue will be fixed.


I sacrificed a goat and three chickens to Baal. Hopefully that will grant some favor from the Green God.


----------



## DrBrogbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I sacrificed a goat and three chickens to Baal. Hopefully that will grant some favor from the Green God.


Naw, Nvidia is Mephisto. Baal is Qualcomm. Sorry, man.


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I sacrificed a goat and three chickens to Baal. Hopefully that will grant some favor from the Green God.


Damn, thats some hardcore stuff.

Probably 4 hours of Crysis 2 without any crashes on 314.22.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrogbo*
> 
> Naw, Nvidia is Mephisto. Baal is Qualcomm. Sorry, man.


I stand corrected.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*
> 
> Damn, thats some hardcore stuff.
> 
> Probably 4 hours of Crysis 2 without any crashes on 314.22.


Nice!


----------



## StealthTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I had my 780 for about two weeks with roughly 10 hours of gaming/benching.
> 
> I'm wondering if I saw artifacts but I can't remember...anyway I uninstalled 320.18 drivers and I'm using the generic VGA driver that comes with Windows. I'm waiting for a new driver, I'm not risking my new card over this.


Why? Your within your 30 day return window plus you have a multiple year warranty. Who cares if it dies? Just have fun with it.


----------



## Defoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> There is absolutely no solid proof for this thread topic.. I mean you do know its in the rumor section right?


This is the same with every driver and every card.
You can never really prove that its driver issue. Not with any hardware. There can always be the argument of "its hardware fault" or "user error" and now go prove it.

Myself I used the 320.18 drivers. Had several issues like screen going blank, unexplained restarts in the middle of playing.
I tried resetting the drivers and reinstalling them and go back to the 314.22 under safe mode several times. Always the same issue since I installed the 320.18.
Until I found out windows 8 kept installing the 320.18 by itself even when I specified no auto-install and no auto-updates.
Deleted them from the the driverstore and reinstalled 314.22. For now its completely stable.

That is proof enough for me.


----------



## michael-ocn

> You can never really prove that its driver issue.

I have no "it" to complain about personally. Been using these drivers for many weeks now with a factory overclocked 670 (and then overclocked somewhat more). At least from my perspective, the rumor mill is a little out of control. I see posts about people with brand new 700 series cards running with generic drivers due to FUD. No doubt there are bugs in the new driver package (and there were plenty in each and every driver suite to date), but physically damaging cards (the alarmist topic of this thread)...really?

If something is not functioning properly with 320 and using 314 resolves it, by all means use 314. But probably not necessary as a prophylactic measure. And hacking inf files to get 314 to work with 700 series cards seems like not the best idea.

jhmo


----------



## Quesoblanco

No problems with my dual 670s..... just did an install and done. BF3 runs like a champ!


----------



## jologskyblues

From what I've read so far, it seems like this driver has the usual assortment of issues with some users as with every new driver revision release. What hasn't been conclusively proven so far is whether a significant statistic of GPUs are actually dying because of the 320.18 WHQL driver or not.

Some folks who're fans of the red team just have to spread green driver FUD every chance they get so they can feel vindicated or something.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I can honestly say i have never had driver issues with nvidia until now,the good thing is its not in all games,had minor artifacts in cry 3 i then restarted the game and all was well,my problem is with far cry 3 and some major artifacting when my gpu was overclocked and also at stock clocks,i have just stopped playing that game until a new driver is out,all other games run butter smooth bf3,tomb raider,metro last light and cry 3....


----------



## Crooksy

The only issue that I have had since installing this driver is a couple of crashes in the source engine. However, I hadn't played any source game in ages and have only just done so since installing the new driver. So, I can't say it was the driver's fault.


----------



## N2K12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> The only issue that I have had since installing this driver is a couple of crashes in the source engine. However, I hadn't played any source game in ages and have only just done so since installing the new driver. So, I can't say it was the driver's fault.


----------



## N2K12

Been testing 320.18 heaps since this post. Overclocked underclocked..changed bios settings, you name it. No issues at all yet. Its FUD from team red


----------



## SP33D123

I experienced my first serious problem with the 320.18 driver today! Currently using a Gigabyte Windforce GTX 670.

So I was playing Battlefield 3, after about 10 minutes the game froze completely and caused a BSOD. Thought it was a bit strange, assuming it would be solved on boot up. However, I came to boot and guess what? It caused my bootable device to disappear. My SSD was literally gone, my Hard drives were all muddled up into a weird order. Luckily I managed to find the SSD again, I've now gone back to 314.22, been playing Battlefield 3 for a couple of hours and it works brilliantly. Since I installed the 320.18 drivers (installed them 2 days ago) I have had problems with things crashing on the desktop, e.g. AI Suite II, steam crashing and text disappearing on the desktop. I would say avoid these drivers for now as it could cost other components in your computer!


----------



## TriviumKM

Taken from Nvidia's Geforce forum:
Quote:


> Quote from the Admin :
> 
> Romeo Lavarias Admin • 19 hours ago −
> Hey Folks,
> 
> I have an update from the Driver team:
> 
> "We are aware of some reports of stability issues with 320.18 drivers and are working with end users to reproduce and fix for the next driver release. In the meantime, if users encounter any stability issues, we recommend rolling back to 314.22 WHQL-certified drivers."


Quote:


> We are making progress on the Battlefield 3 and Assassin's Creed 3 texture corruption issues. We have discovered what is causing this and are working on creating a fix. Eve Online issue is fixed.


Hopefully a new driver addressing current issues will be out soon.


----------



## Blooddrunk

Good news. Glad to see Nvidia has at least acknowledged the issue...

now to wait.


----------



## eXXon

So my 780 is coming next week, do I need to do the .ini thingy or wait for the update ? when is it btw?


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> Been testing 320.18 heaps since this post. Overclocked underclocked..changed bios settings, you name it. No issues at all yet. *Its FUD from team red*


Lol? When GTX 480 received a full year of updates and performance kept on increasing with each driver release, it was legit. But when AMD released 12.11 beta and unlocked their performance same NVIDIA fans started to say AMD is doing something to modify end-user settings to increase numbers. When AMD drivers used to have issue, it was legit now when NVIDIA's does it's conspiracy. Just brilliant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> So my 780 is coming next week, do I need to do the INF thing or wait for the update ? when is it btw?


I highly recommend waiting for the update.


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SP33D123*
> 
> I experienced my first serious problem with the 320.18 driver today! Currently using a Gigabyte Windforce GTX 670.
> 
> So I was playing Battlefield 3, after about 10 minutes the game froze completely and caused a BSOD. Thought it was a bit strange, assuming it would be solved on boot up. However, I came to boot and guess what? It caused my bootable device to disappear. My SSD was literally gone, my Hard drives were all muddled up into a weird order. Luckily I managed to find the SSD again, I've now gone back to 314.22, been playing Battlefield 3 for a couple of hours and it works brilliantly. Since I installed the 320.18 drivers (installed them 2 days ago) I have had problems with things crashing on the desktop, e.g. AI Suite II, steam crashing and text disappearing on the desktop. I would say avoid these drivers for now as it could cost other components in your computer!


Not a comment on whether 320.18 is causing you problems, but I'd ditch AI Suite II. Other programs that will do the same thing with much less headache. YMMV and all that.


----------



## Flatpop

Breaking my lurking habit of this forum (hi all!) to post my experience with 320.18 on a GTX780:

I've played through Metro Last Light and got massive artifacting, completly obscuring any view beyond my weapon twice, both times a restart of the game fixed the problem for the duration of that sitting.
This also happened on Far Cry 3 once, on an entire playthrough. I also played a bit of Hitman Absolution, Borderlands 2 and The Witcher 2, where none of these or other commonly reported issues occurred.

But now, I've started experiencing some weird, prolonged stuttering while playing Diablo III, which I never noticed before playing Metro and Far Cry, even when lowering the settings (which I shouldn't have to with this card, even if it is running at 1440p, right?). I have not dared to test any other games as this issue along with this thread has scared me off of playing. Could this be an indication that my gpu has suffered some damage?

Thanks for reading, hope to post more.


----------



## mtbiker033

I was getting some slight artifacts up on the left hand corner of my screen every now and then, then had an bsod while playing skyrim. I rolled back to 314.22.


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatpop*
> 
> Breaking my lurking habit of this forum (hi all!) to post my experience with 320.18 on a GTX780:
> 
> I've played through Metro Last Light and got massive artifacting, completly obscuring any view beyond my weapon twice, both times a restart of the game fixed the problem for the duration of that sitting.
> This also happened on Far Cry 3 once, on an entire playthrough. I also played a bit of Hitman Absolution, Borderlands 2 and The Witcher 2, where none of these or other commonly reported issues occurred.
> 
> But now, I've started experiencing some weird, prolonged stuttering while playing Diablo III, which I never noticed before playing Metro and Far Cry, even when lowering the settings (which I shouldn't have to with this card, even if it is running at 1440p, right?). I have not dared to test any other games as this issue along with this thread has scared me off of playing. Could this be an indication that my gpu has suffered some damage?
> 
> Thanks for reading, hope to post more.


Nobody can really say for sure if the GPU is being damaged when it is artifacting like that. With you having a 7xx, its kinda hard to go back to a stable driver considering this is the only driver for those cards. You could attempt to do the ini file modifications previously mentioned but there is no guarantee that it will be stable.

I feel like the point of clear damage to the GPU is when it starts shutting off on its own. It seems like the major damage is somewhat limited to fermi GPUs.


----------



## Flatpop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blooddrunk*
> 
> Nobody can really say for sure if the GPU is being damaged when it is artifacting like that. With you having a 7xx, its kinda hard to go back to a stable driver considering this is the only driver for those cards. You could attempt to do the ini file modifications previously mentioned but there is no guarantee that it will be stable.
> 
> I feel like the point of clear damage to the GPU is when it starts shutting off on its own. It seems like the major damage is somewhat limited to fermi GPUs.


Thanks, Blooddrunk. Appreciate your reply and info!


----------



## HairyGamer

I was using 320.18 and when BF3 went to the scoring screen my PC was just rebooting without a BSOD or anything... later on while playing it didn't shut down but the screen went black and my computer froze. I suspected BF3 was the issue but repairing the install didn't help. I installed 314.22 with the clean install option and was still having issues which was odd since I previously had good results using 314.22. I kind of freaked and thought my card was wigging out.

I put my girlfriend's 6850 in my PC and everything was fine, so the issue was definitely related to my GPU or its drivers - I uninstalled the AMD driver and put my 670 back in after removing all Nvidia entries from my registry and deleting all hidden Nvidia folders from my C: drive. I also restored my GPU's original BIOS (I was running a volt-modded one since November of last year without issues of any kind) and went back to stock clocks and I have been fine playing BF3 as well as some other titles all day long. Previously I couldn't get though one or two matches of BF. I'm using 314.22

I'm going to attempt to OC the card later on tonight on the stock BIOS and see if I can reach the same clocks I had prior to the volt-mod. If that's fine I'll mod the BIOS again and see what happens - I'm still lost as to what happened but I'm glad the card seems to be functioning normally at stock settings.


----------



## Electroneng

I have experienced no issues at all with this driver while using my 780 on Windows 7 64bit. I have been gaming on Crysis 3, Far Cry3, Metro last light, MW3, and Black Ops II.


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatpop*
> 
> Thanks, Blooddrunk. Appreciate your reply and info!


No problem, and welcome to the site.


----------



## N2K12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> I have experienced no issues at all with this driver while using my 780 on Windows 7 64bit. I have been gaming on Crysis 3, Far Cry3, Metro last light, MW3, and Black Ops II.


exaxtly. Its just people pushing their cards to hard, and blaming drivers


----------



## Blooddrunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> exaxtly. Its just people pushing their cards to hard, and blaming drivers


Not necessarily, my card has never been OC'd and I experienced issues with 320.14.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> exaxtly. Its just people pushing their cards to hard, and blaming drivers


This is completely false. I am using a reference Galaxy GTX780 at stock clocks and running no overclocks, but the 320.18 has caused me nothing but grief. LoL crashes as soon as Howling Abyss loads for me. Skyrim randomly causes my computer to BSOD and reboot. When I am watching Netflix, the graphics driver will intermittently stop responding or something strange happens that causes my sound to go out. Downgrading to Gigabytes 320.14 drivers seemed to have made the BSOD issues go away, but I am still having graphics stability issues. I also know this is NOT an issue with my card, because I actually exchanged my first GTX 780 with Newegg and the issue still happens. Going back to 314 drivers on my GTX 580, I have no reboots or any sort of driver issues.

Just because you and a few others are lucky enough not to have issues does not mean these very real problems do not exist. To claim that all of us are just pushing our cards too hard and blaming drivers is just flat out insulting.

PS: Oh yea... I have also noticed graphical artifacting and other anomalies when watching videos now. Happens intermittently and not very often, but again... behavior that does not exist using older drivers with my GTX 580.


----------



## iaanpermana

hope mine doesnt crash


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This is completely false. I am using a reference Galaxy GTX780 at stock clocks and running no overclocks, but the 320.18 has caused me nothing but grief. LoL crashes as soon as Howling Abyss loads for me. Skyrim randomly causes my computer to BSOD and reboot. When I am watching Netflix, the graphics driver will intermittently stop responding or something strange happens that causes my sound to go out. Downgrading to Gigabytes 320.14 drivers seemed to have made the BSOD issues go away, but I am still having graphics stability issues. I also know this is NOT an issue with my card, because I actually exchanged my first GTX 780 with Newegg and the issue still happens. Going back to 314 drivers on my GTX 580, I have no reboots or any sort of driver issues.
> 
> Just because you and a few others are lucky enough not to have issues does not mean these very real problems do not exist. To claim that all of us are just pushing our cards too hard and blaming drivers is just flat out insulting.
> 
> PS: Oh yea... I have also noticed graphical artifacting and other anomalies when watching videos now. Happens intermittently and not very often, but again... behavior that does not exist using older drivers with my GTX 580.


I have never seen your issues and I also do netflix 10+ hours a week. I do recognize the issue on most series of Nvidia cards though!

The 320.18 drivers are launch drivers for the 700 series and should have been updated by now. Launch drivers have historically been somewhat poor but they did not kill lower series cards.


----------



## djsi38t

"So I was playing Battlefield 3, after about 10 minutes the game froze completely and caused a BSOD. Thought it was a bit strange, assuming it would be solved on boot up. However, I came to boot and guess what? It caused my bootable device to disappear. My SSD was literally gone, my Hard drives were all muddled up into a weird order. Luckily I managed to find the SSD again, I've now gone back to 314.22, been playing Battlefield 3 for a couple of hours and it works brilliantly. Since I installed the 320.18 drivers (installed them 2 days ago) I have had problems with things crashing on the desktop, e.g. AI Suite II, steam crashing and text disappearing on the desktop. I would say avoid these drivers for now as it could cost other components in your computer!"

"SP33D123"

I don't think it was the drivers that caused the bsod.It sounds like the ssd failed and caused the bsod.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> I have never seen your issues and I also do netflix 10+ hours a week. I do recognize the issue on most series of Nvidia cards though!
> 
> The 320.18 drivers are launch drivers for the 700 series and should have been updated by now. Launch drivers have historically been somewhat poor but they did not kill lower series cards.


Hopefully the Netflix issue doesn't ever happen to you. Maybe it has something to do with NV's HD Audio drivers and the system is switching away from my ODAC to it instead. Unplugging the ODAC and plugging it back in typically fixes that issue, but Netflix will stop working until I restart my computer. Using my MSI N580 GTX Lightning and rolling back to 314.22 drivers makes the issue go away for me. The Howling Abyss crashing is actually pretty common. There is currently a thread on Geforce forums about it I believe. Basically map loads and the game immediately crashes. Reloading LoL and reloading the map will fix this issue. I know it's not an issue with my VRAM or temps though, because I have been monitoring them though GPU-Z and everything is peachy there.

Hopefully NV figures out what is going on though. I will be installing modded 314.22 drivers once I get back home from Father's Day weekend. I will post back and let you guys know how it worked.

PS: L4D2 and Borderlands 2 are both running fine though. I have yet to check Far Cry 3 yet though.


----------



## N2K12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This is completely false. I am using a reference Galaxy GTX780 at stock clocks and running no overclocks, but the 320.18 has caused me nothing but grief. LoL crashes as soon as Howling Abyss loads for me. Skyrim randomly causes my computer to BSOD and reboot. When I am watching Netflix, the graphics driver will intermittently stop responding or something strange happens that causes my sound to go out. Downgrading to Gigabytes 320.14 drivers seemed to have made the BSOD issues go away, but I am still having graphics stability issues. I also know this is NOT an issue with my card, because I actually exchanged my first GTX 780 with Newegg and the issue still happens. Going back to 314 drivers on my GTX 580, I have no reboots or any sort of driver issues.
> 
> Just because you and a few others are lucky enough not to have issues does not mean these very real problems do not exist. To claim that all of us are just pushing our cards too hard and blaming drivers is just flat out insulting.
> 
> PS: Oh yea... I have also noticed graphical artifacting and other anomalies when watching videos now. Happens intermittently and not very often, but again... behavior that does not exist using older drivers with my GTX 580.


Alot of other people have GTX 780 cards, and no issues. I think the drivers are fine personally. Perhaps not fully compatible with the 7 series cards yet? GPU Companies release alot of new cards pre mature. And the current drivers are not 'made' for these cards. So yea. the drivers themselves i seriously doubt are at fault. More so a compatibility issue


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> Obviously certain games are artifacting for some people on some games. But the trolls keep spreading crap about this driver damaging gpu's. IT IS NOT. It might not be stable for some, but it does not mena it's killing cards, yada yada yada.


how can you be so sure that they are not experienced what they said? because it did not happened to you?

and can you please stop calling those who are having problems "trolls" nobody here is trolling as far as i know.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> Alot of other people have GTX 780 cards, and no issues. I think the drivers are fine personally. Perhaps not fully compatible with the 7 series cards yet? GPU Companies release alot of new cards pre mature. And the current drivers are not 'made' for these cards. So yea. the drivers themselves i seriously doubt are at fault. More so a compatibility issue


I can understand that drivers take time to mature which is why I am not up in arms about this issue like some and am still working towards troubleshooting. However, people are running into issues using the 320.18. This is a fact. To simply dismiss us all as blaming drivers for overclocking woes is just silly, especially since there are people having issues that do not overclock their cards.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I can understand that drivers take time to mature which is why I am not up in arms about this issue like some and am still working towards troubleshooting. However, people are running into issues using the 320.18. This is a fact. To simply dismiss us all as blaming drivers for overclocking woes is just silly, especially since there are people having issues that do not overclock their cards.


yup, i experienced this myself, it did not actiually killed my card but the display goes out every now and then, and rebooting doesn't fix it. letting the PC cool down for a few hours is the only way to get the display back.

i even reinstalled my OS just to make sure, so i am absolutely positive that it is the driver.
calling me troll because i am having issues is not acceptable.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> Obviously certain games are artifacting for some people on some games. But the trolls keep spreading crap about this driver damaging gpu's. IT IS NOT. It might not be stable for some, but it does not mena it's killing cards, yada yada yada.
> 
> 
> 
> how can you be so sure that they are not experienced what they said? because it did not happened to you?
> 
> and can you please stop calling those who are having problems "trolls" nobody here is trolling as far as i know.
Click to expand...

if i may interrupt the highly insight dialogue you are about to have, which as you pointed out is constantly repeated over and over again in this thread:

so how is your housemate's "new" card doing? never got an update.

are they uncomfortable with it as you were?

or are they comfortable enough with it to walk around in their underview while in full view of it?


----------



## Sannakji

Anyone had issues with these drivers on a 660ti?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> if i may interrupt the highly insight dialogue you are about to have, which as you pointed out is constantly repeated over and over again in this thread:
> 
> so how is your housemate's "new" card doing? never got an update.
> 
> are they uncomfortable with it as you were?
> 
> or are they comfortable enough with it to walk around in their underview while in full view of it?


he is using 314.22, he did not experienced any issues.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> he is using 314.22, he did not experienced any issues.


well good for both or you!

well sorta . . but you know what i mean.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well good for both or you!
> 
> well sorta . . but you know what i mean.


yup, i got you.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So after days of looking on OCN, Nvidia forums, EVGA forums Guru, I have seen no proof of Drivers killing GPUs. Lots of people complaining of artifacts in some games, but no dead GPUs.....still.

Yet I still see tons of AMD fans yelling "And you said AMD had bad drivers......herp." For something to be considered non-coincidental you would see an above average number. Yet here we have not seen that, OCN has thousands of members, with only but one or two guys who have had a possible dead card. We get that every month here on OCN. There has been no influx of dead Nvidia GPUs. Heck I looked in the AMD threads and there was two threads saying "I think my GPU is dying" Does that mean AMD drivers are killing GPUs?....No.

Having driver issues is a normal thing from time to time. But dead GPU is just not happening. I mean OCN has thousands of members and even more viewers, yet there has been no above average DOA GPUs. Number don't lie.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So after days of looking on OCN, Nvidia forums, EVGA forums Guru, I have seen no proof of Drivers killing GPUs. Lots of people complaining of artifacts in some games, but no dead GPUs.....still.
> 
> Yet I still see tons of AMD fans yelling "And you said AMD had bad drivers......herp." For something to be considered non-coincidental you would see an above average number. Yet here we have not seen that, OCN has thousands of members, with only but one or two guys who have had a possible dead card. We get that every month here on OCN. There has been no influx of dead Nvidia GPUs. Heck I looked in the AMD threads and there was two threads saying "I think my GPU is dying" Does that mean AMD drivers are killing GPUs?....No.
> 
> Having driver issues is a normal thing from time to time. But dead GPU is just not happening. I mean OCN has thousands of members and even more viewers, yet there has been no above average DOA GPUs. Number don't lie.


what i'm jsut saying is that nobody knows for sure yet, others just outright saying NO! IT'S NOT POSSIBLE BECAUSE IT'S NVIDIA! only amd can mess up drivers.


----------



## Vengeance47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> yup, i experienced this myself, it did not actiually killed my card but the display goes out every now and then, and rebooting doesn't fix it. letting the PC cool down for a few hours is the only way to get the display back.
> 
> i even reinstalled my OS just to make sure, so i am absolutely positive that it is the driver.
> calling me troll because i am having issues is not acceptable.


I have that exact same issue, threw in my brothers 7970 and ran it for 2 days, had 0 issues.

Not only that, but ever since installing 320.18 I am getting intermittent artifacting that was NEVER present before. My GTX570 is at stock clocks, has never been pushed hard for overclocking and even rolling back to 314.07 I still have the issue with the display losing signal AND artifacting. Which funnily enough, when I first used 314.07 (when it was new) NEVER happened.

--edited--


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> what i'm jsut saying is that nobody knows for sure yet, others just outright saying NO! IT'S NOT POSSIBLE BECAUSE IT'S NVIDIA! only amd can mess up drivers.


Except I never said that. Drivers are virtually isolated in their control, and even if they could the bios would thermal throttle to save it. I don't care what company it is. When I hear "driver is killing my GPU" I think to myself what an idiot. Sorry but I have been fixing PC's for years and years and have never seen a driver kill anything, so pardon my skepticism. Either way, if it was a "killer" driver we would be flooded with people posting so, in the Nvidia section, that has not happened so that is proof in itself.

Do you not understand mathematics? If there is no influx of any kind above the norm, then there simply is no need for sensationalist threads like this one. Again, numbers don't lie.


----------



## DarkSamus

I'm having zero issues with 320.18 drivers here for my GTX 580 3GB.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> Alot of other people have GTX 780 cards, and no issues. I think the drivers are fine personally. Perhaps not fully compatible with the 7 series cards yet? GPU Companies release alot of new cards pre mature. And the current drivers are not 'made' for these cards. So yea. *the drivers themselves i seriously doubt are at fault. More so a compatibility issue*


the current drivers are also for the old cards, if not then nvidia should have indicated it or prevented new drivers from installing on the old cards.

if the new drivers are incompatible with the old cards and messes it up then it's the driver's fault, don't you think?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Except I never said that. Drivers are virtually isolated in their control, and even if they could the bios would thermal throttle to save it. I don't care what company it is. When I hear "driver is killing my GPU" I think to myself what an idiot. Sorry but I have been fixing PC's for years and years and have never seen a driver kill anything, so pardon my skepticism. Either way, if it was a "killer" driver we would be flooded with people posting so, in the Nvidia section, that has not happened so that is proof in itself.
> 
> Do you not understand mathematics? If there is no influx of any kind above the norm, then there simply is no need for sensationalist threads like this one. Again, numbers don't lie.


if what you are saying is true then nvidia would have just ignored this, because complaints exists on every driver release, but this time it's different.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> if what you are saying is true then nvidia would have just ignored this, because complaints exists on every driver release, but this time it's different.


I agree its different, cause this driver sucks IMO. I have had no issues but I see tons of other people reporting some. However, different or crappy does not means its killing them.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I agree its different, cause this driver sucks IMO. I have had no issues but I see tons of other people reporting some. However, different or crappy does not means its killing them.


to be honest with you, i really think that this driver is messed up, but not to the point that it is killing cards, though i won't gonna dismiss the possibility.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> to be honest with you, i really think that this driver is messed up, but not to the point that it is killing cards, though i won't gonna dismiss the possibility.


Fair enough. I agree the driver needs some work for sure, but thats just growing pains with any driver AMD or Nvidia. We shall see what the next installment brings, but as far as killing GPUs, not happening IMO.


----------



## Triniboi82

No issues with my single gtx 680 @ 5760x1080


----------



## duce

No issues with my 2 gtx 680 in sli


----------



## NitrousX

With 320.18, I kept on getting artifacts in Bioshock Infinite and Metro Last Light, and as well as frequent system lockups in BF3. At first I thought it was my CPU overclock but the same problems persists even when the CPU was running at stock speeds. Downgraded to 320.11 and all is well now. Hopefully NVIDIA will roll out a new beta driver soon...


----------



## Thoth420

320.08 is what is on my support disc that came with my card. Never heard anyone else mention it just 320.11.
Anyone know what was added in the 320.11 release that is missing from the one I have?


----------



## zefs

To those who are getting artifacts, do you by any chance have Maximum pre-rendered frames set at "1" on nvidia cp?
I also got artifacts(only on bf3) after installing this driver, but even a roll back didn't fix this.

I even did a drive sweep and clean install of 314.22 but still got artifacts showing(and a directx crash related to bf3 it seems).

This issue could be BF3 related but I just thought of throwing it here.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> 320.08 is what is on my support disc that came with my card. Never heard anyone else mention it just 320.11.
> Anyone know what was added in the 320.11 release that is missing from the one I have?


http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=378813
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=379253


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=378813
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=379253


Thanks so essentially it was the 780 release driver? I see no mention of people running 770 but the date on the last post indicates why. I assume since it installed(and came with the disc and hasn't had one issue in 24 hours) that it is fine to use this until something new comes out.


----------



## Flames21891

I've been running 320.18 since it came out, and thankfully haven't had any issues. But I really have to wonder WHAT about the driver could possibly be damaging cards? I mean, it seems highly unlikely it's a thermal issue. I doubt nVidia killed their fan control again, and if they did people would certainly notice.

The most suspect feature is the addition of 700 series support. If it's incorrectly using 700 series parameters on non-700 series cards, I suppose that could lead to damage and issues. But if that were the case, why isn't this a much more widespread issue? It seems like select people are having their cards murdered and others, like me, have zero issues with it. Very strange indeed.

I suppose I'll roll back to the last driver just in case. Can't really hurt after all, but this whole thing has me scratching my head


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flames21891*
> 
> I've been running 320.18 since it came out, and thankfully haven't had any issues. But I really have to wonder WHAT about the driver could possibly be damaging cards? I mean, it seems highly unlikely it's a thermal issue. I doubt nVidia killed their fan control again, and if they did people would certainly notice.
> 
> The most suspect feature is the addition of 700 series support. If it's incorrectly using 700 series parameters on non-700 series cards, I suppose that could lead to damage and issues. But if that were the case, why isn't this a much more widespread issue? It seems like select people are having their cards murdered and others, like me, have zero issues with it. Very strange indeed.
> 
> I suppose I'll roll back to the last driver just in case. Can't really hurt after all, but this whole thing has me scratching my head


My crash wasn't thermal and I didn't change out of fear of hardware damage. I just don't appreciate errors of any kind. (even small stuff that would only be noticeable by checking the event viewer). I also suspect the same thing about boost 2.0 on the non 7xx cards but I have no way to test any of that myself.


----------



## Dhalmel

So I tried these driver after doing a reformat of Win8, driver sweeper the preinstalled NV drivers, and installed the 320.18 driver.

So far so good.


----------



## i7monkey

Are the 320.*11* drivers safe?

It came with my EVGA DVD.


----------



## Flames21891

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> My crash wasn't thermal and I didn't change out of fear of hardware damage. I just don't appreciate errors of any kind. (even small stuff that would only be noticeable by checking the event viewer). I also suspect the same thing about boost 2.0 on the non 7xx cards but I have no way to test any of that myself.


Well of course. I would immediately change too if a driver was giving me any problems or abnormalities. However 320.18 has been nothing but stable for me, and I do benefit from a small increase in performance in some games over the previous driver. But too many people seem to be having issues only after updating to 320.18 for me to just write it off as a coincidence. The problem is, there doesn't seem to be much connection. Some people just get occasional crashes and BSOD's, others get artifacts, some just have their cards completely die. Even more confusing is that it's not exactly relegated to a specific series of card either. If user reports are to be believed, 400, 500, and 600 series cards are all affected, but seemingly at random.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flames21891*
> 
> ... The most suspect feature is the addition of 700 series support
> ... but this whole thing has me scratching my head


The other addition is the bundling of the geforce experience app. Unclear to me how many anecdotal reports are due to that sw having changed settings under the covers resulting in new and unexpected behavior. Ditto this whole thing has me scratching my head. I've personally seen nothing out of the ordinary with these drivers installed.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flames21891*
> 
> Well of course. I would immediately change too if a driver was giving me any problems or abnormalities. However 320.18 has been nothing but stable for me, and I do benefit from a small increase in performance in some games over the previous driver. But too many people seem to be having issues only after updating to 320.18 for me to just write it off as a coincidence. The problem is, there doesn't seem to be much connection. Some people just get occasional crashes and BSOD's, others get artifacts, some just have their cards completely die. Even more confusing is that it's not exactly relegated to a specific series of card either. If user reports are to be believed, 400, 500, and 600 series cards are all affected, but seemingly at random.


Yeah there is no rhyme or reason it seems(or at least not just one).


----------



## givmedew

Damn... now this has me worried... I am having problems but I can't point at the drivers because I didn't start playing the game I am having issue in until after I installed the drivers... I am having major problems with Crysis 3 where sometimes when you get through a section and it does a reload the entire screen is distorted artifacted (looks like pink thermal/night vision with heavy artifacting) and even leaving to the main menu and then reloading doesn't solve it. I have to leave the game completely then restart the game. Also sometimes when I zoom in there is artifacting on the enemy but not when I am zoomed out.

Probably has nothing to do with the drivers but now after reading this I am of course going to think it is the drivers...

Maybe I will end up with an RMA out it LOL... I turned off all of my overclocking and everything and still have major problems...

I don't want to play the game again but I may reinstall bioshock to see if it has issues.


----------



## twitchyzero

so has Nvidia come forward to say anything yet?

Aside from what seemed to be an isolated incident my setup with latest driver is fine.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Damn... now this has me worried... I am having problems but I can't point at the drivers because I didn't start playing the game I am having issue in until after I installed the drivers... I am having major problems with Crysis 3 where sometimes when you get through a section and it does a reload the entire screen is distorted artifacted (looks like pink thermal/night vision with heavy artifacting) and even leaving to the main menu and then reloading doesn't solve it. I have to leave the game completely then restart the game. Also sometimes when I zoom in there is artifacting on the enemy but not when I am zoomed out.
> 
> Probably has nothing to do with the drivers but now after reading this I am of course going to think it is the drivers...
> 
> Maybe I will end up with an RMA out it LOL... I turned off all of my overclocking and everything and still have major problems...
> 
> I don't want to play the game again but I may reinstall bioshock to see if it has issues.


You aren't alone BF3, Crysis 3 and Metro LL are some of the more common offenders in this thread and others.
I only own BF3 and that works fine.


----------



## Durdle Class A

Dammit! Now I'm not sure if it's actually my overclock that's unstable or the drivers :S


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A*
> 
> Dammit! Now I'm not sure if it's actually my overclock that's unstable or the drivers :S


Just run your card at stock and see if you have the same problem,i have the same problem running my card stock and overclocked with far cry 3,so im leaning more towards a driver problem....


----------



## t00sl0w

moving to the 320.08 that came with my card.
320.18 gave me crap on my 480, then on my 770 when it was at stock clocks with fresh installs of all software and now it crashes even more with my current OC.
cant blame the OC though when it was a crash fest on the stock 770 and then my previous 480, so.

idk, lets see what this .08 does.


----------



## EduFurtado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Are the 320.*11* drivers safe?
> 
> It came with my EVGA DVD.


Could be safe, but are you sure it's that version? It's not even listed in nvidia's web site. If it was, in fact, even released it should be a beta version.
Quote:


> GeForce 320.18 Driver WHQL NVIDIA Recommended 320.18 May 23, 2013
> GeForce 320.14 Driver BETA 320.14 May 13, 2013
> GeForce 320.00 Driver BETA 320.00 April 23, 2013


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EduFurtado*
> 
> Could be safe, but are you sure it's that version? It's not even listed in nvidia's web site. If it was, in fact, even released it should be a beta version.


There is an .08 and .11 and both are beta. Running .08 beta more stable the .20 WHQL. Betas used to make me nervous but frankly there are plenty of cases of WHQL drivers(of all sorts) that have issues.


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> There is an .08 and .11 and both are beta. Running .08 beta more stable the .20 WHQL. Betas used to make me nervous but frankly there are plenty of cases of WHQL drivers(of all sorts) that have issues.


ok, fresh installs with 08 here and already i am seeing an improvement by being able to complete 3dmark11 without a crash.
idk, going to game in a bit.
20 was crashing in borderlands 2 about every hour, lets see if this does.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Are the 320.*11* drivers safe?
> 
> It came with my EVGA DVD.


yes and perform quite decently..


----------



## Triniboi82

Damn just had some artifacting in BF3, quick restart of the game and it went away tho.


----------



## 45nm

Downgraded to 314.22 for the time being until the next driver release or update. Nvidia confirms stability and corruption in this driver. This is unacceptable to have another WHQL 2010 Driver fiasco similar to that which Nvidia had with the 196.XX drivers in 2010.


----------



## sniperpowa

Been using them for a while no problems..


----------



## grimmjow

Looks like the consensus is that nvidia accidentally the new drivers.

320.11 came with my MSi and they work pretty good so far.


----------



## Born For TDM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Downgraded to 314.22 for the time being until the next driver release or update. Nvidia confirms stability and corruption in this driver. This is unacceptable to have another WHQL 2010 Driver fiasco similar to that which Nvidia had with the 196.XX drivers in 2010.


Where did Nvidia confirm corruption? Iv been running these newest drivers siunce launch on both my 770 and 660 Ti


----------



## DarkSamus

They haven't.
NVidia is still investigating the issues


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Downgraded to 314.22 for the time being until the next driver release or update. Nvidia confirms stability and corruption in this driver. This is unacceptable to have another WHQL 2010 Driver fiasco similar to that which Nvidia had with the 196.XX drivers in 2010.


Source?


----------



## givmedew

I have a hard time believing my hardware could be destroyed by WHQL drivers but this is not fun... following a detailed how to get rid of EVERYTHING that NVIDIA touched just in case any settings or whatnot is to blame after doing so and installing 314.22 I am getting an error like irq not equal to or less or something like that and once an error about writing to memory... it is once windows installs all the drivers for the card.

So I am guessing I have something else going on that is not related. Either way this is kind of scary information that I wish I had read a week ago!

Def going to keep my eye on this subject and hopefully I can figure out what is going on with my system without having to refresh windows 8


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> ok, fresh installs with 08 here and already i am seeing an improvement by being able to complete 3dmark11 without a crash.
> idk, going to game in a bit.
> 20 was crashing in borderlands 2 about every hour, lets see if this does.


Same here. Played some BF3 and Absolution and watched some video files etc. no issues. I just had one driver crash on the .20.


----------



## michael-ocn

Ok... I'm noticing what looks like some bad driver behavior with Metro 2033. Up till starting to play the this game, I hadn't had any problem with 320.18 driver, but I'm noticing some oddities now.

Noticed a corrupt texture in game which made for a streaky artifact running diagonally across the screen. Not long after game froze with some crud where the fraps overlay should be. I usually don't run fraps except for while I'm tuning game settings early on.

The freeze was really hard... static image on screen, couldn't ctrl-alt-delete out of it, no windows program stopped working prompts... nothing. Had to hard reset the system.

Started playing again, got another crash after a while, not as hard and could get back out to windows, but the desktop had some 'holes' in it that weren't being repainted. The VGA card had definitely rebooted/recovered since my overclock settings had been reset to stock clocks. I hadn't noticed any anomalies in game prior to that crash. I restarted the system again to clean corrupt state up.

These are not basic game crashes, almost certainly driver bugs.

Next time I fire up metro 2033, I'll ditch fraps and hopefully will stay out of trouble. And if not, I'll probably roll back to the 314 driver so I can continue to play thru metro while waiting on a 320 patch from nvidia.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I have a hard time believing my hardware could be destroyed by WHQL drivers


Unless it's messing with voltages, thermal throttling, and/or fan speeds, no driver should be able to damage a non-defective GPU.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Unless it's messing with voltages, thermal throttling, and/or fan speeds, no driver should be able to damage a non-defective GPU.


Right, the title of this thread is pretty alarmist. They introduced some new bugs is all afaict.


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Downgraded to 314.22 for the time being until the next driver release or update. Nvidia confirms stability and corruption in this driver. This is unacceptable to have another WHQL 2010 Driver fiasco similar to that which Nvidia had with the 196.XX drivers in 2010.


196.xx drivers were fine (except for the usual bugs of course).

Edit: Sorry, I confused 196.xx with 2xx.xx
When a new card series is launched, the first drivers for that card are often lacking in performance (underperforming drivers).
Card manufacturers set clock/voltage (when possible) based on these underperforming drivers.
Then, in the future, NVidia releases higher performing drivers, which cause some cards to run unstable.
Sadly, many people mistakenly believe that a card which is not "overclocked" or not "user overclocked" can not have an unstable clock/voltage.

My GTX 580 has a default max (3D) voltage of 1.0V
I see Kepler cards using more voltage and that surprises me.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> My GTX 580 has a default max (3D) voltage of 1.0V
> I see Kepler cards using more voltage and that surprises me.


My card can run at 0.950 V. And definitely doesn't need more than 1.085V even in boost. However NVidia/Asus set boost to 1.1 V thus they are seriously overvolting it. I think Keppler voltages are high because NVidia is screwing up users with boost. (Aka they want to run close to the 28nm limit and they are doing Extremely bad auto overclocking.)

Your GTX 580 would run either at 1.0 V, or HOT.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I have a hard time believing my hardware could be destroyed by WHQL drivers but this is not fun... following a detailed how to get rid of EVERYTHING that NVIDIA touched just in case any settings or whatnot is to blame after doing so and installing 314.22 I am getting an error like irq not equal to or less or something like that and once an error about writing to memory... it is once windows installs all the drivers for the card.
> 
> So I am guessing I have something else going on that is not related. Either way this is kind of scary information that I wish I had read a week ago!
> 
> Def going to keep my eye on this subject and hopefully I can figure out what is going on with my system without having to refresh windows 8


Its not killing cards mate. (The topic title is a HUGE lie)
Just getting some corrupt textures here and there in games.
Nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Its not killing cards mate. (The topic title is a HUGE lie)
> Just getting some corrupt textures here and there in games.
> Nothing to be afraid of.


I hope this is right. Though I do watch my hardware sensors way too much, and cant think of any logical means of a driver killing hardware without some form of it being visible in the sensor pages.

Either way, I wish NV would fix this, as my 780s have been pretty dang flaky since purchase. Where as the 470 SLI was fine.


----------



## oipunx

Here are my 2 cents, the day 320.18 came up I updated my GX 480, installed as regular, few seconds later my rig just rebooted without BSOD.
I tried everything to make the card work but I couldn't. I was able to make some image came out of it in safe mode (then I thought it was fixed) but later even rolling back o 310, 314 or an older driver couldn't make the card work. All this happened 4 or 5 seconds after 320.18 being installed. (Also was one of the first to post)

Coincidence? maybe, but I don't think so, with tons of people complaining on the drivers you can't stop thinking something is wrong with it, most importantly we can't pretend drivers are "ok".
Had to buy a new card and I had been using older drivers and will keep doing it for good, as said could be a coincidence but no worth to risk.


----------



## random247

No issues here with my GTX 480, just migrated to Windows 8 a few days ago too.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I have a hard time believing my hardware could be destroyed by WHQL drivers but this is not fun... following a detailed how to get rid of EVERYTHING that NVIDIA touched just in case any settings or whatnot is to blame after doing so and installing 314.22 I am getting an error like irq not equal to or less or something like that and once an error about writing to memory.............


Sounds like you have Memory issues.
Increase mem volts to 1.53v & run memtest to verify all your sticks are functioning properly.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Issue : Minor artifacting (the ground mostly); GPU not throttling (to stock clocks) even beyond its thermal limits

Game : Metro Last Light
Stage : Dead City
Graphics settings : Everything maxed but SSAA was at 2x

GPU : Gigabyte GeForce GTX Titan
BIOS : Modded BIOS (Murlocke's version)
Voltage : 1.162v
Clocks : 1150MHz/1502MHz
Power limit : 115% (which is new, since I generally run it at 100%)
Fan settings : Custom curve in Afterburner (last stop is 85% maxed out fan at 75c)

Driver : 320.18 (installed according to BradleyW's guide; had Afterburner disabled during setup, but not RTSS)
Power settings : Prefer maximum performance (from nvidia control panel)

Things to note :
i) Ambient temp was too high (~33c) which might have caused the overheating
ii) There was not enough airflow in the case which might have caused the overheating

I've been using this card since April, and it has always downclocked to stock clocks whenever the GPU temp crossed 80c. However, during this particular scenario, it stayed above the 1000MHz core clock range at all times even when I hit 90c. I havent been able to get rid of the throttling (to the 1000MHz range) yet, even when it doesnt hit the temp limit (maybe it was the power limit being only at 100%). But it never fails to throttle all the way down to stock at beyond 80c, and this is the first time that I've seen the card hit 90c. I kept playing, but after a while the FPS dropped to the ~30 range (usually stayed at 60-70 when just walking around in that area) and the game started to seem like it was running in slow motion. I hit Alt+F4 at this point. (Dont know if its related. but this sudden drop of FPS has also happened before during benching Valley 1.0 but with clocks of 1202MHz/1877MHz @1.212v, cant remember if it happened with earlier drivers though. Had to restart the PC to get Valley running properly again.)

This was an out of the ordinary behavior for my GPU and I thought that it was worth reporting. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Source?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born For TDM*
> 
> Where did Nvidia confirm corruption? Iv been running these newest drivers siunce launch on both my 770 and 660 Ti


http://www.overclock.net/t/1399104/mc-nvidia-320-18-whql-display-driver-is-damaging-gpus/740#post_20199471
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partol*
> 
> 196.xx drivers were fine (except for the usual bugs of course).
> Problem was caused by Fermi cards with unstable stock clock or unstable overclock or simply bad cards.
> When a new card series is launched, the first drivers for that card are often lacking in performance (underperforming drivers).
> Card manufacturers set clock/voltage (when possible) based on these underperforming drivers.
> Then, in the future, NVidia releases higher performing drivers, which cause some cards to run unstable.
> Sadly, many people mistakenly believe that a card which is not "overclocked" or not "user overclocked" can not have an unstable clock/voltage.
> 
> My GTX 580 has a default max (3D) voltage of 1.0V
> I see Kepler cards using more voltage and that surprises me.


The 196.75 driver caused video cards to overheat so that specific 196.75 WHQL driver was not fine.


----------



## Thoth420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1399104/mc-nvidia-320-18-whql-display-driver-is-damaging-gpus/740#post_20199471
> The 196.75 driver caused video cards to overheat so that specific 196.75 WHQL driver was not fine.






Thanks missed that.


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> The 196.75 driver caused video cards to overheat so that specific 196.75 WHQL driver was not fine.


Sorry, I confused 196.75 with 2xx.xx drivers. You are correct.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Got some minor artifacts in GW2 again last night. Never got them before upgrading to 320.18. Rolled back to 314.22 a week or so ago, so that's a little disconcerting.


----------



## Kepler Dynamics

So I just purchased an EVGA GTX 780 SC, which driver should I use? To prevent these horrors?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kepler Dynamics*
> 
> So I just purchased an EVGA GTX 780 SC, which driver should I use? To prevent these horrors?


Well I use the latest(320.18) and I've been ok with them.

But to be cautious, use 314.22 whql.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kepler Dynamics*
> 
> So I just purchased an EVGA GTX 780 SC, which driver should I use? To prevent these horrors?


Honestly, you will be fine with the latest ones.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kepler Dynamics*
> 
> So I just purchased an EVGA GTX 780 SC, which driver should I use? To prevent these horrors?


320.11
they might be on the disk that came with, if not the download from geforce.com


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kepler Dynamics*
> 
> So I just purchased an EVGA GTX 780 SC, which driver should I use? To prevent these horrors?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I use the latest(320.18) and I've been ok with them.
> 
> But to be cautious, use 314.22 whql.
Click to expand...

will not work without ini file fix.
at least that was my impression from another thread..


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> will not work without ini file fix.
> at least that was my impression from another thread..


The 320.11 drivers are designed specifically for the GTX 780. You have to use the ini fix if you have any other card.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> will not work without ini file fix.
> at least that was my impression from another thread..
> 
> 
> 
> The 320.11 drivers are designed specifically for the GTX 780. You have to use the ini fix if you have any other card.
Click to expand...

I know that but above posting was about using 314.22 with the GTX 780..
that will not work.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am using 314.22 with a modded ini. Haven't had time to test it yet.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am using 314.22 with a modded ini. Haven't had time to test it yet.


that's what I said in my first post on the matter, it should work fine but please report any abnormalities.
thanks.


----------



## Caples

My 670 was actually ruined by the drivers and I had to RMA it. 2D rendering was fine, but as soon as I tried anything 3D the card behaved like it was throttling itself with artifacts all over and textures missing, and the drivers would crash soon after. I took it out and stuck it in another system and had the exact same issues. Stuck it in a system with only a fresh install of Windows, the drivers, and LoL with the same issues. I tried older drivers as well and nothing changed.

EVGA was really great about the whole thing. I had the card to them from Korea and a new one back to my place in California within 6-7 days. One more testament to the greatness of EVGA's support.


----------



## Tarnix

I've got mad artifacts when using the 320 drivers with my old GTX560, It even gave some errors in the windows. Also, folding on all my cards (660, 560, 260) produces wrong results, so much that my bonus points were revoked for a while... the GPUs were at stock clock.
Using the 314 drivers I have no problems at all.


----------



## Kepler Dynamics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Well I use the latest(320.18) and I've been ok with them.
> 
> But to be cautious, use 314.22 whql.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Honestly, you will be fine with the latest ones.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 320.11
> they might be on the disk that came with, if not the download from geforce.com


For now I think I'll just stay safe with the older drivers. I think people may have gotten a little excited about 320.18 frying GPU's though.
Thanks


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kepler Dynamics*
> 
> For now I think I'll just stay safe with the older drivers. I think people may have gotten a little excited about 320.11 frying GPU's though.
> Thanks


My GTX 780 appears alive and kicking, but the 320 drivers have caused me tons of stability issues when playing certain games.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My GTX 780 appears alive and kicking, but the 320 drivers have caused me tons of stability issues when playing certain games.


My 780s have been doing this with the 320.18 driver as well. Random crashes in games/benches, and the strange issues with tessellation features. Side note: embarrassingly enough I weeded out a lot of my problems earlier today after some testing. Dying stick of RAM


----------



## malmental

haven't heard of 320.11 'frying' GPU's..


----------



## zefs

Maybe, but still 320.xx ain't stable:

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/546165/geforce-r320-xx-display-driver-stability-feedback-thread/

314.22 is fine though.


----------



## skupples

One more reason to never use brand new drivers sequenced with a gpu release!

I reverted at 1st crash, so my cards are running fine...

only side effect are cards now auto-boosts to 1176 clock 1.175 voltage(max voltage) my cards are under water, and still only idle at 30c peak ~40c... These are the same clocks that K-boost use to lock my card at... But i guess i no longer need k-boost to do it.

The response to this "issue" is equal to what you would see CNN do with a not very juicy bit of political information against their guy during an election.

The amd people posting in here saying "bwahahaha NV fail!" are looking WAY to hard for reasons to politicize a some what normal issue. Releasing new drivers and a card at the exact same time is bound to cause some issues for some people and makes it allot easier to point fingers. I highly doubt the mods in here who can see website metrics are trying to cover up some mass video card conspiracy.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i have a gtx 680 and now im noticing in bf3 that the ground has like shadowly flickering is this an issue because i used 320 drivers or game sopecfic


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkstar*
> 
> While I agree, that's just something we have to do as a smaller site to gain attention. It's not incorrect, just not necessarily politically incorrect. If I had said "320.18 WHQL Display Drivers are causing Artifacts", it just wouldn't get as much attention. Just a part of writing that we as a smaller site have to do for now.
> I've read rumors (nothing confirmed) that the drivers some how caused an increase in voltages. The 500 series were known to have questionable VRM's, and smaller amounts of overvolting can cause the caps to pop. Oddly enough, the only cards I can recall being damaged from the updates were 500 series.


Daily reminder that the author himself admitted to sensationalism. This puts the credibility of the claim to very low.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i have a gtx 680 and now im noticing in bf3 that the ground has like shadowly flickering is this an issue because i used 320 drivers or game sopecfic


Are you in sli?

Well most of us first heard of this on the modcrash story... Which in its self was EXTREMELY sensationalized.


----------



## pilla99

Today for the first time I had my computer just freeze and glitch out mid game. This happened twice in a row after about 35 minutes. I was on the .18 drivers for a while but today reinstalled 7 and was on .11 at the time. I have never had this happen with the GPU, and i've had it about a year now.

This could just be some weird driver conflict or something because my OS is fresh, I'm installing .18 again now. Hoping this is just some weird fluke.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dorkstar*
> 
> While I agree, that's just something we have to do as a smaller site to gain attention. It's not incorrect, just not necessarily politically incorrect. If I had said "320.18 WHQL Display Drivers are causing Artifacts", it just wouldn't get as much attention. Just a part of writing that we as a smaller site have to do for now.
> I've read rumors (nothing confirmed) that the drivers some how caused an increase in voltages. The 500 series were known to have questionable VRM's, and smaller amounts of overvolting can cause the caps to pop. Oddly enough, the only cards I can recall being damaged from the updates were 500 series.
> 
> 
> 
> Daily reminder that the author himself admitted to sensationalism. This puts the credibility of the claim to very low.
Click to expand...

unfortunately, even if you post that several times on each page, most people will overlook them and just by the title of the thread itself use as proof of whatever embellished claim they care to make. i am sure there has been more than one occasion where i checked the threads folks cited/referred to and saw the vast majority of posting disputed the title.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> One more reason to never use brand new drivers sequenced with a gpu release!
> 
> I reverted at 1st crash, so my cards are running fine...
> 
> only side effect are cards now auto-boosts to 1176 clock 1.175 voltage(max voltage) my cards are under water, and still only idle at 30c peak ~40c... These are the same clocks that K-boost use to lock my card at... But i guess i no longer need k-boost to do it.
> 
> The response to this "issue" is equal to what you would see CNN do with a not very juicy bit of political information against their guy during an election.
> 
> The amd people posting in here saying "bwahahaha NV fail!" are looking WAY to hard for reasons to politicize a some what normal issue. Releasing new drivers and a card at the exact same time is bound to cause some issues for some people and makes it allot easier to point fingers. I highly doubt the mods in here who can see website metrics are trying to cover up some mass video card conspiracy.


Unless they are modding 314 drivers (which has its own risks) GTX780 owners don't really have much of a choice.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Unless they are modding 314 drivers (which has its own risks) GTX780 owners don't really have much of a choice.


You sir are correct...

Edit to original statement:

One more reason to not download new drivers if you didn't just update to the video card they were released for!

I hope the next batch is out at the end of the month, I have two titans coming in the mail this week and would sure like some better support in Metro: LL... Can't even load into the game after finishing catacombs chapter.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Unless they are modding 314 drivers (which has its own risks) GTX780 owners don't really have much of a choice.


That's why they refer to it as the "bleeding edge".

I tend to buy a few months/a year into a generation specifically because all of this crap is usually fairly sorted...The only reported issue with my HD7950 is the stuttering which is 1) fixed for single cards and 2) not something I *ever* noticed.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> That's why they refer to it as the "bleeding edge".
> 
> I tend to buy a few months/a year into a generation specifically because all of this crap is usually fairly sorted...The only reported issue with my HD7950 is the stuttering which is 1) fixed for single cards and 2) not something I *ever* noticed.


Well that's easy, stuttering is almost never an issue for one monitor setups.


----------



## jincuteguy

So is this damaging rumor really true? or?


----------



## phileps

no problems til now... everything seems normal


----------



## punker

Still using 320.18 works fine no point in updating.. 9600m GS


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punker*
> 
> Still using 320.18 works fine no point in updating.. 9600m GS


Just out of curiosity... what would you upgrade to?


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Well that's easy, stuttering is almost never an issue for one monitor setups.


Exactly...The amount of people that made it seem like any GCN based AMD cards were too stuttery to be playable was quite sad, though.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Unless they are modding 314 drivers (which has its own risks) GTX780 owners don't really have much of a choice.


Generic VGA Windows driver


----------



## akromatic

have they released a fix for this yet?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> Exactly...The amount of people that made it seem like any GCN based AMD cards were too stuttery to be playable was quite sad, though.


You are swimming in a sea of some of THE MOST sensational people in the world when it comes to opinion givers on the forums. Allot of them double as political bloggers. Unemployment is rough.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> have they released a fix for this yet?


I think the silence from NV is because they are still scratching the head trying to figure out fact from fiction. What would the fix entail exactly? What exactly is wrong/broken?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Generic VGA Windows driver


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Generic VGA Windows driver


i can't help but post - lol. i am sorry. i know this is a serious matter and we are talking about members of our community. knowing nvidai . . . this will be fixed.


----------



## Emmanuel

I got two hard lockups playing BF3 on these drivers, absolutely no GPU overclock, didn't even raise the TDP limit.


----------



## jspeedracer

Really wish they'd move this thread to the Nvidia section or something. Been tired of seeing it in the News feed for a while now, but this has gone on for so long that I'm surprised it's still the latest driver release.









edit: Every time I see 'MC' I keep thinking Microcenter is the source lol.


----------



## skupples

Read something about drivers at the end of the month, before any of this was major news.


----------



## skupples

WTB fixes for this, and fixes for metro LL, kthx bai!


----------



## Rabid1

wow, i have an older gpu the 560 , never had any problems with my system until recently , lockups , now i know why, thanks again oc.net


----------



## Conspiracy

so glad i never update right away


----------



## michael-ocn

Still crashing on me with metro2033 w/o running fraps and also with gpu clocks at stock. Next time i fire up metro2033, I'll ditch the 320 drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Ok... I'm noticing what looks like some bad driver behavior with Metro 2033. Up till starting to play the this game, I hadn't had any problem with 320.18 driver, but I'm noticing some oddities now.
> 
> Noticed a corrupt texture in game which made for a streaky artifact running diagonally across the screen. Not long after game froze with some crud where the fraps overlay should be. I usually don't run fraps except for while I'm tuning game settings early on.
> 
> The freeze was really hard... static image on screen, couldn't ctrl-alt-delete out of it, no windows program stopped working prompts... nothing. Had to hard reset the system.
> 
> Started playing again, got another crash after a while, not as hard and could get back out to windows, but the desktop had some 'holes' in it that weren't being repainted. The VGA card had definitely rebooted/recovered since my overclock settings had been reset to stock clocks. I hadn't noticed any anomalies in game prior to that crash. I restarted the system again to clean corrupt state up.
> 
> These are not basic game crashes, almost certainly driver bugs.
> 
> Next time I fire up metro 2033, I'll ditch fraps and hopefully will stay out of trouble. And if not, I'll probably roll back to the 314 driver so I can continue to play thru metro while waiting on a 320 patch from nvidia.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I think the silence from NV is because they are still scratching the head trying to figure out fact from fiction. What would the fix entail exactly? What exactly is wrong/broken?


Too many complaining to be fiction - you have the don't know much about PC's and ones that do know, and the reports are coming from both camps


----------



## Deacon

Good thing I didn't update to this build yet I'm on the Beta before that, Nvidia has been failing on the drivers side lately, I mean there's a problem with BF3 and FarCry3 that I have been having and from what I read it is happening on allot of GTX 600 series its been going on since last year and they still haven't fix it, and the only way around the bug is playing in window mode witch I hate.

Next Gen Cards I'm actually considering going AMD instead of Nvidia.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> Good thing I didn't update to this build yet I'm on the Beta before that, Nvidia has been failing on the drivers side lately, I mean there's a problem with BF3 and FarCry3 that I have been having and from *what I read it is happening on allot of GTX 600 series its been going on since last year and they still haven't fix it*, and the only way around the bug is playing in window mode witch I hate.
> 
> Next Gen Cards I'm actually considering going AMD instead of Nvidia.


----------



## Z32

Install of 320.18 failed part way through on my sister's GTX 560Ti and the card had to be removed before reinstalling the drivers. Royal PITA since the system was really hard to get out of the corner of her room


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1JVcxLXr44

This there is alot of complains on Nvidia Forums BF3 forums and other sites on the internet, it happens Mainly to the 600 series, there is few 500 series cases, but it doesn't happen on AMD, so its a driver related problem.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1JVcxLXr44
> 
> This there is alot of complains on Nvidia Forums BF3 forums and other sites on the internet, it happens Mainly to the 600 series, there is few 500 series cases, but it doesn't happen on AMD, so its a driver related problem.
Click to expand...

a few dweebs on youtube.... really.?









all I'm saying is that you are wayyy over exaggerating.
big time.


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> a few dweebs on youtube.... really.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I'm saying is that you are wayyy over exaggerating.
> big time.


O__o Come again?

Please before making ignorant remarks do a quick search next time.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/525215/far-cry-3-gtx-670-graphics-glitch/

http://www.overclock.net/t/1387540/far-cry-3-graphical-glitches-gpus-driver-or-game/0_100

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/527171/far-cry-3-issue-with-gtx-670/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654490264175429/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hph2hcYlNUQ

http://www.overclock.net/t/1395506/crazy-graphic-glitches-in-bf3-with-gtx-titan/0_100

http://www.overclock.net/t/1366591/major-artifacts-in-noshahr-canals-in-battlefield-3/0_100


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> I don't understand how that is possible though.
> I monitored temps/volts while heavy gaming/benching and no change whatsoever has happened or spiked to a value that is different to the settings defined in AB.
> 
> You kill a card if its old, over-volting it, overheating it...etc and this driver is not doing any of those things on my 580s.
> It might cause crashes, but the rest is ......just doesn't make sense.


There are many more reasons as to why a card can be damaged, most of which are highly technical which we don't understand as normal end users.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> There are many more reasons as to why a card can be damaged, most of which are highly technical which we don't understand as normal end users.


Well said, not all electrical items are equal. If all components were then everybody's cpu, mb, gpu would fail at the same time if set in an equal environment









As we have heard may times over , ' Oh its a silicone lottery. '


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1JVcxLXr44
> 
> This there is alot of complains on Nvidia Forums BF3 forums and other sites on the internet, it happens Mainly to the 600 series, there is few 500 series cases, but it doesn't happen on AMD, so its a driver related problem.


400 series also, 314.22 and 320.18 go LSD like in BF3 with my 480.


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 400 series also, 314.22 and 320.18 go LSD like in BF3 with my 480.


Yeah the only way to "fix" this is to play in windowed mode witch sucks I'm using Windowed Borderless Gaming App atm so I can cope with it, but yeah its dam annoying, its the 1st time I'm hearing this on the 400 series tho.


----------



## amd655

Scared to link videos, or i may get insulted for spamming and trying to gain likes and subs...










I will just let you source them out from this link instead....

http://www.youtube.com/user/MrMike655


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> O__o Come again?
> 
> Please before making ignorant remarks do a quick search next time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/525215/far-cry-3-gtx-670-graphics-glitch/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1387540/far-cry-3-graphical-glitches-gpus-driver-or-game/0_100
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/527171/far-cry-3-issue-with-gtx-670/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654490264175429/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hph2hcYlNUQ
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1395506/crazy-graphic-glitches-in-bf3-with-gtx-titan/0_100
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1366591/major-artifacts-in-noshahr-canals-in-battlefield-3/0_100


i dont understand why people would play a game with massive ammounts of artifacts? no wonder why there cards ore broken. ive been on the 320.18 drivers since they came out with no problems


----------



## michael-ocn

Maybe i'll start a play thru of crysis3 instead of metro2033 for now since the latter is not happy with 320.18.


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i dont understand why people would play a game with massive ammounts of artifacts? no wonder why there cards ore broken. ive been on the 320.18 drivers since they came out with no problems


O__O Ow boy....

This is referring to a driver problem that has been in existence since both games came out (FarCry 3 and BF3), it has nothing to do with the current drivers damaging Cards, it was a remark I made about how bad Nvidia has become at fixing this drivers bugs.


----------



## traumadisaster

Suddenly after new drivers the screen has equally spaced artifacts in shape of diamonds about 1 inch in size on desktop. Then signal will drop and monitor picks up black screen, after a few sec makes handshake. Then within a few mminutes screen and mouse will lockup a few seconds. Then full screen flashes of artifacts. Then hard freeze and can't c alt del. Have never had an issue with my 580. Guess it was more than a suggestion I was there target audience to upgrade. I wouldn't be this smart alic if it wasn't for the fact I have never ever had an issue with this card or drivers for that matter in over 2 years. Lucky for me I'm in the middle of an upgrade anyway. I have always been told not to update drivers unless having a problem but over the years nv has been so consistent I started updating day 1, guess I bare some responsibility.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Scared to link videos, or i may get insulted for spamming and trying to gain likes and subs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will just let you source them out from this link instead....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MrMike655


been sub'd and liked even the crappy ones. and stop complaining about BF3, you play COD anyhow . . .


----------



## maxtoned

Might have been the cause of killing my 780.
Here is the thread.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Scared to link videos, or i may get insulted for spamming and trying to gain likes and subs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will just let you source them out from this link instead....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MrMike655
> 
> 
> 
> been sub'd and liked even the crappy ones. and stop complaining about BF3, you play COD anyhow . . .
Click to expand...


----------



## Thoth420

320.08 Display Driver has crashed and recovered on desktop with nothing going on. That is one for 320.20 and one for 320.08.


----------



## skupples

soo... i shouldnt use these drivers on my brand new titans?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> soo... i shouldnt use these drivers on my brand new titans?


Just stick with 314.22 drivers until they get the issues sorted out with the 320.18 drivers. I personally don't know about drivers actually killing cards, being an end user and all, but I can definitely say that the 320.XX drivers have been far from kind to me...


----------



## Rasemotte

Let's play Disco BF3 !


----------



## maxtoned

My 780 was fried with fireworks and flames. Looked nice at first but then i realized . . . .









Started out with the fan noise that came like 1 week in . . .




Few days later after everyone had been telling me that it was normal, this happened.


Sent my card to get RMA'd yesterday and will hear the cause, but for all you guys with an asus 780 pls keep in mind that if ur fan makes this noise . . . this 'could' happen to yours aswell, so dont ignore it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxtoned*
> 
> My 780 was fried with fireworks and flames. Looked nice at first but then i realized . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started out with the fan noise that came like 1 week in . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few days later after everyone had been telling me that it was normal, this happened.
> 
> 
> Sent my card to get RMA'd yesterday and will hear the cause, but for all you guys with an asus 780 pls keep in mind that if ur fan makes this noise . . . this 'could' happen to yours aswell, so dont ignore it.


Good luck man... Sucks when this happens, but its bound to happen to some one in the first few batches... Doesn't matter the company.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasemotte*
> 
> Let's play Disco BF3 !


When did BF3 push a minecraft patch?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Good luck man... Sucks when this happens, but its bound to happen to some one in the first few batches... Doesn't matter the company.
> When did BF3 push a minecraft patch?


Watch out for the Creepers... they are OP!







Heard they go nuclear on you!


----------



## Thoth420

I am not comfortable altering a driver to work with my 770. 320.08 and 320.20 have both behaved the same. Driver crashes on light to no tasks...games are fine. I believe both crashes occured with power management set to adaptive. Huge gaps of no issues(days of system being on) in between. What do I do? Just play the waiting game?


----------



## N2K12

Correct. The driver is not damaging cards. Unless the user is pushing them to hard, or incompatability

The card with the rattling fan..thats not the drivers fault. Thats the cards fault. Defective..rma it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> Too many complaining to be fiction - you have the don't know much about PC's and ones that do know, and the reports are coming from both camps


A major corperation trying to fix a non existant problem with drivers that have no problem. Its the bloody hardware. How many times do people have to say it,before it sinks in.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i need to know if in IE8 FLICKERING whenever their is shock wave flash player like this sites forum homepage has to do with these drivers or not thanks!Q


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasemotte*
> 
> Let's play Disco BF3 !


use 306.23 or 306.97.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> Correct. The driver is not damaging cards. Unless the user is pushing them to hard, or incompatability


ThAt's your opinion, not a fact.


----------



## Xin

Seriously people... If you experience this, don't force it!


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> A major corperation trying to fix a non existant problem with drivers that have no problem. Its the bloody hardware. How many times do people have to say it,before it sinks in.


The driver may not be damaging the cards, but the driver have issues for sure, lots of people are reporting that they are having problems.

Obviously not everyone are having issues, if you are one of those that are not having problems then good for you. But for those who are having problems like me, it sucks.


----------



## Tonza

No problems so far with my GTX 780 with the drivers atleast.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> A major corperation trying to fix a non existant problem with drivers that have no problem. Its the bloody hardware. How many times do people have to say it,before it sinks in.


which hardware? must of missed the post when some one pin pointed all these problems down to a piece of hardware.


----------



## KOBALT

Yayyy. Let the RMAs commence!

I've already been upgraded from a 480 to a 580. Keep it going!!!!!


----------



## skupples

I want to RMA my 670ftw's but im scurred they will send me back standard 670's that wont fit my 680 water blocks... And it all needs to fit together for resale since my titans have arrived.


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i need to know if in IE8 FLICKERING whenever their is shock wave flash player like this sites forum homepage has to do with these drivers or not thanks!Q


I'm not sure about IE8 but now that you mention it I have seen flickering (like the window is being selected and de-selected vary rapidly) on firefox. Didn't even consider it could be related to the drivers and it seemed to happen at random, but it hasn't happened once since I rolled back to 314.22 so probably yes.


----------



## N2K12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> No problems so far with my GTX 780 with the drivers atleast.


Are you running an SSD by any chance? And what brand of 780? Since the 780 owners seem to be the one with 'driver' issues, maybe we can finally nail this problem regarding the 780 series card and give nvidia a break, and stop them chasing ghosts and shadows


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> More to the point.. why run ie8? We have only had ie9 now for 1billion years. No need to upgrade. lets just blame drivers. its easier that way.


There is that.








These drivers did appear to be the cause of my issue on firefox though, and I keep that up to date.


----------



## N2K12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> There is that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These drivers did appear to be the cause of my issue on firefox though, and I keep that up to date.


What card..gtx 780 by any chance?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> Are you running an SSD by any chance? And what brand of 780? Since the 780 owners seem to be the one with 'driver' issues, maybe we can finally nail this problem regarding the 780 series card and give nvidia a break, and stop them chasing ghosts and shadows


Yup, It could be the ssd that messes up the GPU, or keyboard or the mouse, absolutely possible.
it is impossible to be the driver though, there is no way that it could be the driver, just no.


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> What card..gtx 780 by any chance?


Nope, GTX680 SLI.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Had this driver from first day of release and I saw a moderate increase in FPS and Valley scores like others initially however I started to see artifacts in BF3 yesterday and today (blue trees and purple tanks) and in BF4 last night, that told me the driver is having an effect on my card. I rolled back to WHQL 314.07 (the last I knew had no problems for me at least) and the trees etc. are back to normal and no other artifacts!

*Even if you are not experiencing problems yet I recommend rolling back to a known reliable driver pro tem* as it may be that this issue takes some time to manifest itself. (I am not one for scaremongering but despite the numerous refusals to believe this is a driver issue on the forum, logic dictates that if the only thing you change is the driver and it fixes the problem then it was the driver that was the problem).


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> Had this driver from first day of release and I saw a moderate increase in FPS and Valley scores like others initially however I started to see artifacts in BF3 yesterday and today (blue trees and purple tanks) and in BF4 last night, that told me the driver is having an effect on my card. I rolled back to WHQL 314.07 (the last I knew had no problems for me at least) and the trees etc. are back to normal and no other artifacts!
> 
> *Even if you are not experiencing problems yet I recommend rolling back to a known reliable driver pro tem* as it may be that this issue takes some time to manifest itself. (I am not one for scaremongering but despite the numerous refusals to believe this is a driver issue on the forum, logic dictates that if the only thing you change is the driver and it fixes the problem then it was the driver that was the problem).


oo. even in BF4, huh.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> Are you running an SSD by any chance? And what brand of 780? Since the 780 owners seem to be the one with 'driver' issues, maybe we can finally nail this problem regarding the 780 series card and give nvidia a break, and stop them chasing ghosts and shadows


What can SSD have with this issue?


----------



## malmental

GTX 770's and such need the ini file hack I believe
but here is the on-line 'GiggleByte' link to 320.11 if some of you guys didn't have it...
http://ee.gigabyte.com/products/index.php?do=products&act=ajax&block=drivers&id=3572&os=all


----------



## [email protected]

These new drivers suck so bad. They hardly cause problems in BF3 PC gaming but works fine on other games so i had to revert to older drivers and been stable ever since. Gonna wait til Nvidia rolls out a new driver for the time being i am sure they are fixing it for the time being. Hope they have proper drivers when the newer PC games come out.

That reminds me, i may need a new card cuz i have one year warranty anyways.


----------



## N2K12

320.18 definatly keepers. Mates running them on his laptop..gtx 640m no issues what so ever. And my other mates..no issues either. He has a gtx 680. And everyone else I know..all 320.18 no issues. So yea. Drivers are all good. Even got my brother to update..no issues. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Thoth420

My system was on for like 4 days non stop before the driver crashed. The 320.08 did the exact same thing....fine for 4 days(exactly) and crash. I don't get the BF3 issue or any game issues but the driver is not stable for a browser or for instance VLC. Damaging hardware...not that I can see but unstable...yes mildly. I realize most people don't run their system like me for days and months on end so most people who installed the driver correctly will notice 0 issues.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> My system was on for like 4 days non stop before the driver crashed. The 320.08 did the exact same thing....fine for 4 days(exactly) and crash. I don't get the BF3 issue or any game issues but the driver is not stable for a browser or for instance VLC. Damaging hardware...not that I can see but unstable...yes mildly. I realize most people don't run their system like me for days and months on end so most people who installed the driver correctly will notice 0 issues.


correct install means running automatic install + "clean install" and mashing next next next right?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> correct install means running automatic install + "clean install" and mashing next next next right?


No


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> No


if what he said is a "wrong" way to install, don't you think nvidia should be the one to blame no the users? i mean most of the softwares works that way right?


----------



## Paladin Goo

Still working fine from me...been playing metro LL, BF3 and AC3 all week.

P.S. R.I.P. James Gandolfini.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> if what he said is a "wrong" way to install, don't you think nvidia should be the one to blame no the users? i mean most of the softwares works that way right?


no, but it should... should be user friendly enough to mash next ftw.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> if what he said is a "wrong" way to install, don't you think nvidia should be the one to blame no the users? i mean most of the softwares works that way right?


I don't install AMD display drivers for an AMD card like that either. Do you install the ask toolbar and other bloatware when installing software? Express install is just that...you are accepting any extra garbage that they want to give you. This isn't exclusive to Nvidia. There are other mistakes to be made and that people in this thread clearly did make. Leaving MSI AB or Precision on(easy mistake) when swapping drivers. Using garbage like driver sweeper and driver fusion eventually may cause issues and is unnecessary.

Personally I have a single user no login system so for me a driver swap is: turn of w/e oc software I am using for my GPU > reboot(probably unnecessary) > Run Installer >
Select Custom Install and choose the driver and only the necessary software: Physx (personally don't need the audio drivers) and check preform clean install. > Click Next > Installer finishes > Reboot

*Nobody* needs the Nvidia Update(now gone) or the GeForce Experience and by installing extra crap at the same time as a new driver that you don't even need....the question arises how can one evaluate said driver if they did install extra junk along with it?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I don't install AMD display drivers for an AMD card like that either. Do you install the ask toolbar and other bloatware when installing software? Express install is just that...you are accepting any extra garbage that they want to give you. This isn't exclusive to Nvidia. There are other mistakes to be made and that people in this thread clearly did make. Leaving MSI AB or Precision on(easy mistake) when swapping drivers. Using garbage like driver sweeper and driver fusion eventually may cause issues and is unnecessary.
> 
> Personally I have a single user no login system so for me a driver swap is: turn of w/e oc software I am using for my GPU > reboot(probably unnecessary) > Run Installer >
> Select Custom Install and choose the driver and only the necessary software: Physx (personally don't need the audio drivers) and check preform clean install. > Click Next > Installer finishes > Reboot
> 
> *Nobody* needs the Nvidia Update(now gone) or the GeForce Experience and by installing extra crap at the same time as a new driver that you don't even need....the question arises how can one evaluate said driver if they did install extra junk along with it?


it's up to the users if they want those bloatswares or not, but those bloats should not cause malfunctions if you decide to install them.

if you opt-in for the geforce experience and it destroyed your card, is it reasonable for nvidia to say "well sucks to be you, you did not installed it the *right* way"


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> It may not affect all gpus but I thought the nvidia users of OCN might want to know of this before its to late for those having issues.


We appreciate the heads up banging34hzs!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> Still working fine from me...been playing metro LL, BF3 and AC3 all week.
> 
> P.S. R.I.P. James Gandolfini.


I just read about James Gandolfini, what a huge loss!

I haven't had any issues with my 320.18 drivers, then again I haven't been playing games, I have been modding them. Should I uninstall and downgrade?


----------



## Thoth420

It's simple. Do an express install and you can't comeback and just say "it's the driver....it isn't x or y but it definitely the driver. Followed by: I rolled back and the problem is gone(and when you rollback you must hit preform clean install which wipes the new bloatware that could have been the problem). What we need are people who are going to test the 320.18 driver only without any bloatware to isolate the problem. Or if someone wants to use 314.22 on an old card and just install the GeForce experience we can explore it from the other side. Express install of the 320.18 and your report of a problem at this point on page 93.....is just bloating the thread with info we already have gotten here enough. Something is up. The exact what is yet to be determined. Express installs do not help diagnose the issue since this driver comes with new software. Common sense would dictate to simplify the problem we isolate the variables and test.


----------



## skupples

Well, Metro just crashed to one monitor and turned all blue. The only possible solution is that its from having 320 on my pc for 12 hours... Does this mean my gpu is now fried?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> It's simple. Do an express install and you can't comeback and just say "it's the driver....it isn't x or y but it definitely the driver. Followed by: I rolled back and the problem is gone(and when you rollback you must hit preform clean install which wipes the new bloatware that could have been the problem). What we need are people who are going to test the 320.18 driver only without any bloatware to isolate the problem. Or if someone wants to use 314.22 on an old card and just install the GeForce experience we can explore it from the other side. Express install of the 320.18 and your report of a problem at this point on page 93.....is just bloating the thread with info we already have gotten here enough. Something is up. The exact what is yet to be determined. Express installs do not help diagnose the issue since this driver comes with new software. Common sense would dictate to simplify the problem we isolate the variables and test.


good point, either way it's still nvidia's fault though, geforce experience is their sofware.

i did not install geforce experience though but i still had issues.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> good point, either way it's still nvidia's fault though, geforce experience is their sofware.
> 
> i did not install geforce experience though but i still had issues.


Werd don't get me wrong I agree with you. They should have a little window "hey new stuff want it?"
I just have been using a PC to game on for so many years I don't trust any installer. It is always a safe idea to just check the custom out first to see what it has no matter what you are installing.

On your 6xx series card you had issues with just the driver and no geforce? On the win8 system? I see a few diff rigs in your sig. BF3 issue or something else?


----------



## Penicilyn

Doesn't surprise me really. I've had nothing but bad drivers every second update since switching from ATI. The 320.18s work fine for me but the version before this caused BSODs and the one before that caused BF3 to hard lock.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Werd don't get me wrong I agree with you. They should have a little window "hey new stuff want it?"
> I just have been using a PC to game on for so many years I don't trust any installer. It is always a safe idea to just check the custom out first to see what it has no matter what you are installing.
> 
> On your 6xx series card you had issues with just the driver and no geforce? On the win8 system? I see a few diff rigs in your sig. BF3 issue or something else?


i experienced issues with my 580 after updating to 320.18. my screen will just black without warning, audio is still playing so i'm sure it's just the video signal.
doesn't matter what i'm doing, it happens when the PC is idling at desktop, browsing the internet, playing games, etc.

when that happens, rebooting won't fix it, i have to turn off my PC for a few hours to regain video signal.
i don't have any idea that it is the driver during that time so i reinstalled my windows 8 OS, then it came to my mind to use the older driver 313.22, problem went away.

then i read somewhere about this 320.18 display issues, so i decided to install 320.18 again just to test it, and sure the issues came back.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> What we need are people who are going to test the 320.18 driver only without any bloatware to isolate the problem.


Did this. 320.18 display driver and PhysX only. No HDMI Audio, definitely no GeForce Experience as I realized it was Nvidia Update under a new name and I'll be damned if I let an application create a *hidden user account*.

Google "updatususer" for some seriously pissed off folks.

Anyway, lots of BSODS, got tired of it, went to 320.11 clean install of just display driver and PhysX and all is fine now.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Did this. 320.18 display driver and PhysX only. No HDMI Audio, definitely no GeForce Experience as I realized it was Nvidia Update under a new name and I'll be damned if I let an application create a *hidden user account*.
> 
> Google "updatususer" for some seriously pissed off folks.
> 
> Anyway, lots of BSODS, got tired of it, went to 320.11 clean install of just display driver and PhysX and all is fine now.


same exact reason why i don't install nvidia update.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> *Nobody* needs the Nvidia Update(now gone) or the GeForce Experience and by installing extra crap at the same time as a new driver that you don't even need....the question arises how can one evaluate said driver if they did install extra junk along with it?


When i was messing with windows 8 at launch the "nvidia update" inside the install package would crash my OS every time...


----------



## N2K12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Did this. 320.18 display driver and PhysX only. No HDMI Audio, definitely no GeForce Experience as I realized it was Nvidia Update under a new name and I'll be damned if I let an application create a *hidden user account*.
> 
> Google "updatususer" for some seriously pissed off folks.
> 
> Anyway, lots of BSODS, got tired of it, went to 320.11 clean install of just display driver and PhysX and all is fine now.


Lol hidden user account. All this because of a driver? Doubtful. But this is getting more entertaining to read by the minute


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Did this. 320.18 display driver and PhysX only. No HDMI Audio, definitely no GeForce Experience as I realized it was Nvidia Update under a new name and I'll be damned if I let an application create a *hidden user account*.
> 
> Google "updatususer" for some seriously pissed off folks.
> 
> Anyway, lots of BSODS, got tired of it, went to 320.11 clean install of just display driver and PhysX and all is fine now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> When i was messing with windows 8 at launch the "nvidia update" inside the install package would crash my OS every time...


Yep it is pretty established that it is junk. The question is: could there a minor bug in the driver as well(most likely).
Win8 users have def been having issues so don't feel alone. Never used it so I can't really suggest anything.

@N2K12 Please stop clogging the thread with troll comments. At the least post a funny picture if you are going to spam.


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> Lol hidden user account. All this because of a driver? Doubtful. But this is getting more entertaining to read by the minute


I gave the exact text to search on to verify whether I am full of it or not. For reference, I am not.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> why don't you just google it?
> http://bit.ly/19jLU0e


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yep it is pretty established that it is junk. The question is: could there a minor bug in the driver as well(most likely).
> Win8 users have def been having issues so don't feel alone. Never used it so I can't really suggest anything.
> 
> @N2K12 Please stop clogging the thread with troll comments. At the least post a funny picture if you are going to spam.


PRAISE THE LORD... Thank you for confirming what was only a suspicion until now... Win8 was literally days old when my self and my brother started having these issues, two weeks of troubleshooting and process of elimination pointed to the nvidia update.

Also, things like updatus should really not surprise people anymore.


----------



## i7monkey

I'm a 780 user with the 320.18 driver.

I noticed this repeating annoying coil whine/fan noise for a while now and after uninstalling 3d Vision Driver and HD Audio Driver the noise is gone now.


----------



## N2K12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I gave the exact text to search on to verify whether I am full of it or not. For reference, I am not.


ok.so there is an account. So? People are going out of their way to make these drivers look rubbbish. It would be making other people avoid them. That would not be fair, as there is alot of fixes and performance increases. And those people will miss out, because a handful of people have bad cards


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> ok.so there is an account. So? People are going out of their way to make these drivers look rubbbish. It would be making other people avoid them. That would not be fair, as there is alot of fixes and performance increases. And those people will miss out, because a handful of people have bad cards


A hidden password protected account that is created without any express notification of the end user. That is beyond sleazy. Ask yourself, what other driver or updater needs to create a hidden password protected account that can end up causing all sorts of file permissions and ownership issues?

And as far as the 320.18 drivers, they are rubbish, and they are causing all sorts of problems, and I'm not going to just sit around and pretend they aren't. Nvidia like any other software/hardware company is capable of producing flawed drivers. There's no reason for you to act as though we have an agenda against Nvidia, when all we are doing is pointing out one flawed driver release.

And I would very much hope people would avoid them and use the 320.11 drivers instead, which have all the same functionality and performance, yet none of the issues the 320.18 drivers suffer.

And for you to blame all of this on bad cards, cards that were functioning just fine before the 320.18 drivers, that are functioning just fine after rolling back to previous drivers, is just asinine.

I don't know what your deal is, but you're not likely to win anyone over with the way you are responding to people having real issues with these drivers.


----------



## N2K12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> A hidden password protected account that is created without any express notification of the end user. That is beyond sleazy. Ask yourself, what other driver or updater needs to create a hidden password protected account that can end up causing all sorts of file permissions and ownership issues?
> 
> And as far as the 320.18 drivers, they are rubbish, and they are causing all sorts of problems, and I'm not going to just sit around and pretend they aren't. Nvidia like any other software/hardware company is capable of producing flawed drivers. There's no reason for you to act as though we have an agenda against Nvidia, when all we are doing is pointing out one flawed driver release.
> 
> And I would very much hope people would avoid them and use the 320.11 drivers instead, which have all the same functionality and performance, yet none of the issues the 320.18 drivers suffer.
> 
> And for you to blame all of this on bad cards, cards that were functioning just fine before the 320.18 drivers, that are functioning just fine after rolling back to previous drivers, is just asinine.
> 
> I don't know what your deal is, but you're not likely to win anyone over with the way you are responding to people having real issues with these drivers.


Have been trying to make these problems appear..and find this user account on multiple machines..no luck. All different hardware to. Some intel..some nvidia. So far 10 machines..and zero issues. You tell me..


----------



## michael-ocn

> 320.11

Is that right, that 320.11 is w/o whatever is ailing 320.18?


----------



## uaedroid

Guys, what is the latest official Nvidia statement/update about this driver,320.18?


----------



## Zero 7hree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I'm a 780 user with the 320.18 driver.
> 
> I noticed this repeating annoying coil whine/fan noise for a while now and after uninstalling 3d Vision Driver and HD Audio Driver the noise is gone now.


I have the same card but, did not have this annoying coil whine/fan noise but I did uninstalled said drivers and it fixed my problem w/ my computer not detecting my Corsair 1500 Headset. Thanks!


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero 7hree*
> 
> I have the same card but, did not have this annoying coil whine/fan noise but I did uninstalled said drivers and it fixed my problem w/ my computer not detecting my Corsair 1500 Headset. Thanks!


cause and effect escape me?


----------



## ladcrooks

Have been reading this article with great interest - this is driver related ? Having so many of you having your say I find it hard to swallow all the posts that relate to - Did you install the driver properly?

"Gordon Bennett" Why even go there, most of you, I cred you with being familiar to updating your drivers, yes?

A very small minority whether it be amd or navs drivers would ponder on how do you do that!

As someone said - using the express method, I do it all the time with amd, never had a prob. So i am itching to find out what is the cause.

Yes, I have an amd card, but I still need to know so I can help others around me , mates, family etc , if they were to fall to this issue. Also repairs are a hobby and a little earner for me


----------



## Zero 7hree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> cause and effect escape me?


Well if you want the full story, I've been having problems w/ my Corsair headset since I've installed my 780 GTX and added new driver, installed all this random 4 hdmi inputs for sound, I would reinstall the damn driver and then for some reason it would randomly not detect. just random reading through the forums, temp fix.


----------



## VoicelessRain

New drivers should be out before the end of the week or early next week - these drivers should be optimized for Company of Heroes 2 - can't wait to play it. Hoping there's no issues cos' its a PC exclusive 
And that Essence 3.0 engine looks great.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoicelessRain*
> 
> New drivers should be out before the end of the week or early next week - these drivers should be optimized for Company of Heroes 2


I hope so - it runs like poop at the moment.


----------



## amd655

Well this is 320.27 (Quadro/Tesla release)


----------



## VindalooJim

I've been running 320.18 since it was released and thankfully I've not been having any of the issues that others are.


----------



## amd655

Fortunately you are lucky then.

There are a lot of other video's of 500/600 series card owners with this major problem in BF3.

A shame really.


----------



## VindalooJim

Hopefully they get their act together with the next driver release.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Hopefully they get their act together with the next driver release.


There is one thing though, the performance did increase with 320.27 quite a lot on the GTX 480, but this problem occured after several matches, (this is seems to rear it's ugly head randomly, it can sometimes be straight away)

This is 320.27 when it is not bugging out..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Whatever the problem is, it seems BF3 specific (we hope)


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoicelessRain*
> 
> New drivers should be out before the end of the week or early next week - these drivers should be optimized for Company of Heroes 2 - can't wait to play it. Hoping there's no issues cos' its a PC exclusive
> And that Essence 3.0 engine looks great.


Hopefully, I'm sick of BSODs due to nvlddmkm and hard lockups. And yes these happened at stock clocks with a clean install of Windows 7 and nVidia drivers. And I never had any issues whatsoever in any games with my previous card a 7970. The irony just as I join the green team nVidia release this driver.


----------



## amd655

I have just blown out my PC of most dust, and put the GPU in the 2nd slot down, going to see if i can eradicate this problem (if it is hardware)

Windows automatically installed 320.14 as the preferred driver, so i will roll with it to see what happens and report back, if this has no effect, it is 100% drivers at fault.


----------



## skupples

why would people with 500/600 upgrade to a driver meant for 780?


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> why would people with 500/600 upgrade to a driver meant for 780?


It wasn't only meant for the 780. Listed improvements for other cards as well.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> why would people with 500/600 upgrade to a driver meant for 780?


Quote:


> Performance Boost - Increases performance by up to 20% for *GeForce 400/500/600 series GPUs* in several PC games vs. GeForce 314.22 WHQL-certified drivers. Results will vary depending on your GPU and system configuration.


http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-320.18-whql-driver.html

You may want to read the full release notes: http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/320.18/320.18-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf

Lots of changes, tweaks, SLi profiles and bug fixes for Fermi and Kepler GPUs.


----------



## amd655

The boost was very real also, i saw a huge improvement with a 480 on 320.27, sadly it causes the weird LSD bug though.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> why would people with 500/600 upgrade to a driver meant for 780?


because the driver is for all cards, not just 320.18, tough its first WHQL driver for 780 as it was just recently released

best
revro


----------



## Deacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> The boost was very real also, i saw a huge improvement with a 480 on 320.27, sadly it causes the weird LSD bug though.


I'v been having that issue with BF3 for ever now its not just the latest drivers no idea what triggers it, but playing in window mode prevents this from happening. Been waiting for a fix for this for 3-4 months now.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> 320.18 definatly keepers. Mates running them on his laptop..gtx 640m no issues what so ever. And my other mates..no issues either. He has a gtx 680. And everyone else I know..all 320.18 no issues. So yea. Drivers are all good. Even got my brother to update..no issues. Coincidence? I think not.


Up until 3 days ago I thought exactly as you do now! I ran the 320.18 driver for 4 weeks without a problem (indeed with a marked FPS improvement in BF3). Hope you and your family and friends do not have the problem I have had in the last few days!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Been running 314.22 drivers now for a few days. Skyrim no longer has random missing textures or cause my system to restart. LoL's Howling Abyss map no longer crashes on load. I've also noticed stuttering in some games are no longer present so chalk that off as another plus.


----------



## skupples

320.18 is already a month old?


----------



## michael-ocn

I will reinstall the 314 drivers this evening and see if metro2033 becomes better behaved as a result.

I had no problems with the 320 drivers until loading up that game. Other games I've been playing with out any problems are:
farcry3 (played coop a lot, 320 works great)
tombraider (played thru the entire game, 40hrs)
amnesia (a little)
witcher2 (some 8'ish hrs)
bf3 (sp-only-though)
borderlands2 (some, have noticed an occasional TDR with borderlands2 with the 320 drivers too)

metro2033 is crash/hour sort of experience, very different from those other games


----------



## Mr. Strawberry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I will reinstall the 314 drivers this evening and see if metro2033 becomes better behaved as a result.
> 
> I had no problems with the 320 drivers until loading up that game. Other games I've been playing with out any problems are:
> farcry3 (played coop a lot, 320 works great)
> tombraider (played thru the entire game, 40hrs)
> amnesia (a little)
> witcher2 (some 8'ish hrs)
> bf3 (sp-only-though)
> borderlands2 (some, have noticed an occasional TDR with borderlands2 with the 320 drivers too)
> 
> metro2033 is crash/hour sort of experience, very different from those other games


I have been getting crashes on Metro 2033 as well

really annoying as I brought Metro LL the other day but want to playthrough 2033 again before I play it :/


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I will reinstall the 314 drivers this evening and see if metro2033 becomes better behaved as a result.
> 
> I had no problems with the 320 drivers until loading up that game. Other games I've been playing with out any problems are:
> farcry3 (played coop a lot, 320 works great)
> tombraider (played thru the entire game, 40hrs)
> amnesia (a little)
> witcher2 (some 8'ish hrs)
> bf3 (sp-only-though)
> borderlands2 (some, have noticed an occasional TDR with borderlands2 with the 320 drivers too)
> 
> metro2033 is crash/hour sort of experience, very different from those other games


Borderlands 2 has been a crashfest nightmare for me. Total black screen lockups constantly.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> Borderlands 2 has been a crashfest nightmare for me. Total black screen lockups constantly.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Iv'e had this issue since before these new drivers though... Can always count on at least one or two crashes in a night of BL2... If i'm lucky i can alt-tab before total system failure.


----------



## Falknir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Been running 314.22 drivers now for a few days. Skyrim no longer has random missing textures or cause my system to restart. LoL's Howling Abyss map no longer crashes on load. I've also noticed stuttering in some games are no longer present so chalk that off as another plus.


I was experiencing very-similar issues with these drivers on Skyrim and League of Legend. I even got a BSOD on LoL a few days ago. That was the final straw and rolled back to 314.22. Now there are no more issues.


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> Borderlands 2 has been a crashfest nightmare for me. Total black screen lockups constantly.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Iv'e had this issue since before these new drivers though... Can always count on at least one or two crashes in a night of BL2... If i'm lucky i can alt-tab before total system failure.
Click to expand...

Thing is I had zero crashes on my 480 and older drivers, so who knows. Either I have a bunk card or bunk drivers.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deacon*
> 
> I'v been having that issue with BF3 for ever now its not just the latest drivers no idea what triggers it, but playing in window mode prevents this from happening. Been waiting for a fix for this for 3-4 months now.


Try dumping your BF3 profile files and starting a new game. A few things weren't patched correctly for everyone a while back.


----------



## mtbiker033

320.27 quadro drivers have been great for me, BF3, Skyrim, Valley, very nice driver

I had some issues with 320.18 (weird artifacting in the left corner, then a bsod while playing skyrim), then rolled back to 314.22 until trying the quadro drivers


----------



## Thoth420

I gave up on Bugrim a long time ago. Not worth all the hell when they just kept patching all of my hard work away. Now I think the patches are done....might jump back in.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> 320.27 quadro drivers have been great for me, BF3, Skyrim, Valley, very nice driver
> 
> I had some issues with 320.18 (weird artifacting in the left corner, then a bsod while playing skyrim), then rolled back to 314.22 until trying the quadro drivers


So... the quadro driver can be used with GTX 600 series cards? Those cards aren't in the list of supported products. Wassup with these drivers and GTX cards?


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> So... the quadro driver can be used with GTX 600 series cards? Those cards are in the list of supported products. Wassup with these drivers and GTX cards?


You have to use a modded INF. I'm running 320.97 as well and it's stable as a rock.

Link to said INF -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1401645/nvidia-quadro-driver-320-27-whql


----------



## silenceisgolden

I just got horrible artifacts in Assassin's Creed 3 with this driver and a 680 (EVGA, 4GB, I believe its the default pcb). This is ridiculous.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silenceisgolden*
> 
> I just got horrible artifacts in Assassin's Creed 3 with this driver and a 680 (EVGA, 4GB, I believe its the default pcb). This is ridiculous.


ac3 running --edited-- then crashing one time was enough to go back to the last whql for me.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ac3 running --edited-- then crashing one time was enough to go back to the last whql for me.


2 MSI 680s in SLI here. Been playing AC3 for the last few days. No issues on these drivers.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> 2 MSI 680s in SLI here. Been playing AC3 for the last few days. No issues on these drivers.


2 or 4gb? how many monitors? res? size?


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 2 or 4gb? how many monitors? res? size?


2GB. 2 monitors. 1080p. 24 inch.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. Strawberry*
> 
> I have been getting crashes on Metro 2033 as well /


Reinstalling 314.22 does seem to have done the trick for metro2033, so far so good at least, couple/few hours of gameplay w/o anything bad happening. I'm really liking this game and hope to return to full escapism where i'm not wondering about whether the game is going to crash at any moment. A few more hours in the bank and I'll be a happy ranger in the making.

Good riddance 320.18 drivers.


----------



## sdlvx

Has anyone monitored voltages and temps if you have problems with the new drivers? I am curious if it is turbo boost going crazy and malfunctioning. It is a new feature in those drivers for the new version of boost in the 770 and 780, it may be applying to older cards and the older cards might not be handling it.

I would really like to know and as you can see I'm rather far from an Intel/Nvidia rig.


----------



## VoicelessRain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> 2 MSI 680s in SLI here. Been playing AC3 for the last few days. No issues on these drivers.


You are very lucky then. I get those horrible blue faces and artifacts and the game lags alot. Which version of AC3 are you running?


----------



## VoicelessRain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> Borderlands 2 has been a crashfest nightmare for me. Total black screen lockups constantly.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Haven't played much BL2 with these drivers, but will start next week once the final DLC is released.


----------



## matty4118

^^^ Been playing Borderlands 2 for about six hours today without a problem, but have been experiencing crashes to desktop in Arma3 in the last few days (which hasn't consistently happened before).


----------



## i7monkey

Just to reiterate so others know about this.

I have a 780 and using 320.18. I noticed annoying coil whine or fan noise for while and since I uninstalled 3d Vision Drivers and HD Audio drivers, the noise has been gone completely.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Kept causing my system to BSOD over and over while just browsing/idling downgraded to the 314's and the bsod's stopped.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

This driver has raised my GTX 470s idle temperature considerably.
Looks like this driver is a no-go for Fermi .


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> This driver has raised my GTX 470s idle temperature considerably.
> Looks like this driver is a no-go for Fermi .


Are they stock cooled 470's? 480 saw no difference in idle temps, but the cooler is so large, it would take around 50% GPU load to increase temps.

I would also like to note, 320.14 is perfectly stable.


----------



## VindalooJim

Any news on when the next drivers are out?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Any news on when the next drivers are out?


not soon enough...


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not soon enough...


Tru dat cuz

I see your going 770 SLi as well as the 780 you crazy mofo







.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not soon enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tru dat cuz
> 
> I see your going 770 SLi as well as the 780 you crazy mofo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

if I get lucky and go insane then I will SLi the 780's instead but the plan is to SLi the 770's
and I need to get really lucky to SLi the 780's, fun money is all but gone now..









right now I actually got the GTX 780 running (3 x 17's) @ 3840 x 1024 with a N250GTS as PhysX until my SLi gets here.
the GTX 780 is indeed that beastly while the GTX 770 @ 1080p for right now is no slouch in comparison.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoicelessRain*
> 
> Haven't played much BL2 with these drivers, but will start next week once the final DLC is released.


TIIIINY TIIINAAA DLC WOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> if I get lucky and go insane then I will SLi the 780's instead but the plan is to SLi the 770's
> and I need to get really lucky to SLi the 780's, fun money is all but gone now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now I actually got the GTX 780 running (3 x 17's) @ 3840 x 1024 with a N250GTS as PhysX until my SLi gets here.
> the GTX 780 is indeed that beastly while the GTX 770 @ 1080p for right now is no slouch in comparison.


You have a dedicated PhysX card attached to your 780? Isn't that most likely slowing down your 780?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> if I get lucky and go insane then I will SLi the 780's instead but the plan is to SLi the 770's
> and I need to get really lucky to SLi the 780's, fun money is all but gone now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now I actually got the GTX 780 running (3 x 17's) @ 3840 x 1024 with a N250GTS as PhysX until my SLi gets here.
> the GTX 780 is indeed that beastly while the GTX 770 @ 1080p for right now is no slouch in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a dedicated PhysX card attached to your 780? Isn't that most likely slowing down your 780?
Click to expand...

going to find that out later today and I'll let you know..
I'm not sure but I think it will help because I like the eye candy of PhysX, I play it on high and the N250GTS is an overclocked version just short of GTS 450 performance.

edit:
it (250) also runs my 4th monitor (accessory)


----------



## ladcrooks

So this tread is gonna have more pages than the Bible .

All these posts but no answer, gee guys I hope this gets sorted out for you


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> going to find that out later today and I'll let you know..
> I'm not sure but I think it will help because I like the eye candy of PhysX, I play it on high and the N250GTS is an overclocked version just short of GTS 450 performance.
> 
> edit:
> it (250) also runs my 4th monitor (accessory)


From what i know, the GTS 250 is just a 9800GTX+, but has 1GB of framebuffer (512mb more)

I used to own a 9800GTX+, so going by that, you have a great card mal


----------



## H3XUS

Past two nVidia drivers I've downloaded have been horrid. Random freezing, crashing in certain games.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> going to find that out later today and I'll let you know..
> I'm not sure but I think it will help because I like the eye candy of PhysX, I play it on high and the N250GTS is an overclocked version just short of GTS 450 performance.
> 
> edit:
> it (250) also runs my 4th monitor (accessory)
> 
> 
> 
> From what i know, the GTS 250 is just a 9800GTX+, but has 1GB of framebuffer (512mb more)
> 
> I used to own a 9800GTX+, so going by that, you have a great card mal
Click to expand...

my PhysX card...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> my PhysX card...


PNY 9800GTX+

If i must say so, it is probably the most sexiest reference card i have owned, GTX 480 reference won on pure aggression


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoicelessRain*
> 
> You are very lucky then. I get those horrible blue faces and artifacts and the game lags alot. Which version of AC3 are you running?


The latest one? Er...it autoupdates. Deluxe edition


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> if I get lucky and go insane then I will SLi the 780's instead but the plan is to SLi the 770's
> and I need to get really lucky to SLi the 780's, fun money is all but gone now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now I actually got the GTX 780 running (3 x 17's) @ 3840 x 1024 with a N250GTS as PhysX until my SLi gets here.
> the GTX 780 is indeed that beastly while the GTX 770 @ 1080p for right now is no slouch in comparison.


Man you're a bad influence.

I got the money for 780 SLi but I'm trying to hold out till Maxwell- plus I'm planning to go Ivy Bridge-E as well as long as it doesn't disappoint. Not sure if 780 SLi is a good use of resource in my case.


----------



## Orici

Looks like new drivers is coming soon, https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/544882/geforce-drivers/official-nvidia-320-18-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-5-23-13-/90#3835684


----------



## OC'ing Noob

B-B-B-But I thought the drivers are absolutely perfect and that the rest of us are just dreaming we are having all these issues!


----------



## eXXon

Just a heads up to 780 owners if it hasn't already been posted.

The CD which came with mine had the 320.11 drivers and are working fine.
No need to do the inf thingy....


----------



## Flames21891

Well at least Nvidia seem to be addressing the issue now. It's a puzzler to be sure. I hope all you guys can get your issues sorted out, I know crashes and artifacting are no fun. Meanwhile, I'll just be thankful I've never faced any such issues since I got this 680.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> B-B-B-But I thought the drivers are absolutely perfect and that the rest of us are just dreaming we are having all these issues!


We had info on the next driver coming out by the end of june before 320 even started presenting problems.


----------



## [email protected]

That's good news to know Nvidia is addressing the problem. Hope it'll pan out well.


----------



## N2K12

Good to know the driver is not damaging gpus. As I thought. Minor texture glitches is not so bad thank god. I still have no issues period..or any of my colleagues. Weird. Every game and every program..all fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flames21891*
> 
> Well at least Nvidia seem to be addressing the issue now. It's a puzzler to be sure. I hope all you guys can get your issues sorted out, I know crashes and artifacting are no fun. Meanwhile, I'll just be thankful I've never faced any such issues since I got this 680.


Same. Gtx 660 @1254 mhz core. 7ghz memory. No issues.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> Good to know the driver is not damaging gpus. As I thought. Minor texture glitches is not so bad thank god. I still have no issues period..or any of my colleagues. Weird. Every game and every program..all fine.


Coming from an AMD card I noticed alot of the texture issues I had in games are just game issues. I reformatted my system prior to getting the card and reintall everything from scratch. A few issues were AMD fail but more than I had hoped were just the same or Nvidia found a better way to patch up the problem better so it was less obvious. I'll take that anyday if anything it shows they either noticed said flaws or got reports from users about said flaws and did something to fix them.


----------



## BradleyW

Speaking of how games look, I have ran several games side by side on AMD and Nvidia based rigs on the same monitor and game settings. I must say, the games looked slightly better on AMD, especially Crysis 2 for some reason. (Monitor settings were also the same)


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Speaking of how games look, I have ran several games side by side on AMD and Nvidia based rigs on the same monitor and game settings. I must say, the games looked slightly better on AMD, especially Crysis 2 for some reason. (Monitor settings were also the same)


What monitor?


----------



## Vesku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Coming from an AMD card I noticed alot of the texture issues I had in games are just game issues. I reformatted my system prior to getting the card and reintall everything from scratch. A few issues were AMD fail but more than I had hoped were just the same or Nvidia found a better way to patch up the problem better so it was less obvious. I'll take that anyday if anything it shows they either noticed said flaws or got reports from users about said flaws and did something to fix them.


I haven't had any texture issues with my 7950 in the games cited by people with 320.18 problems. Example, put in quite a few hours of Borderlands 2.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesku*
> 
> I haven't had any texture issues with my 7950 in the games cited by people with 320.18 problems. Example, put in quite a few hours of Borderlands 2.


Congratulations! You should really join the "pichers or it dint happen" fan club. As anyone filing complaints about 320.18 drivers are not taken seriously unless they link proof of the artifacting...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Congratulations! You should really join the "pichers or it dint happen" fan club. As anyone filing complaints about 320.18 drivers are not taken seriously unless they link proof of the artifacting...


320.18



320.27



311.06


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Speaking of how games look, I have ran several games side by side on AMD and Nvidia based rigs on the same monitor and game settings. I must say, the games looked slightly better on AMD, especially Crysis 2 for some reason. (Monitor settings were also the same)


disagree but then you did you ran the comparisons.
I have to and I feel the opposite.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> disagree but then you did you ran the comparisons.
> I have to and I feel the opposite.


Say again? Sorry.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> disagree but then you did you ran the comparisons.
> I have to and I feel the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> Say again? Sorry.
Click to expand...

side by side comparisons, I have ran them too.
HD 7950 vs GTX 670 @ 1080p with the same specs.
you chose Radeon and I chose nVidia..


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> side by side comparisons, I have ran them too.
> HD 7950 vs GTX 670 @ 1080p with the same specs.
> you chose Radeon and I chose nVidia..


Without it being a blind test it doesn't mean much either way! =P


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> side by side comparisons, I have ran them too.
> HD 7950 vs GTX 670 @ 1080p with the same specs.
> you chose Radeon and I chose nVidia..


The AMD image quality gave better colour, contrast and less aliasing on distant objects. make no mistake, I'm no fan boy. I've owned more nvidia GPU's than what I have AMD.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Say again? Sorry.


its all in your head bro... different ways of achieving the same means. you should be able to film/screen shot this quality difference no?

do so, but don't label which vids/pics are from which cards. let people pick, and see.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> side by side comparisons, I have ran them too.
> HD 7950 vs GTX 670 @ 1080p with the same specs.
> you chose Radeon and I chose nVidia..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AMD image quality gave better colour, contrast and less aliasing on distant objects. make no mistake, I'm no fan boy. I've owned more nvidia GPU's than what I have AMD.
Click to expand...

exactly what you just said, but nVidia for me, get the point...?
it's a matter of opinions.

so let's agree to disagree as it seems we equal each other out.
so back to something more relevant to the thread and drivers in-particular..


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> exactly what you just said, but nVidia for me, get the point...?
> it's a matter of opinions.
> 
> so let's agree to disagree as it seems we equal each other out.
> so back to something more relevant to the thread and drivers in-particular..


I also thought the colors looked better on the 7970s when I moved to the 780, until I found a thread stating to do this with your Nvidia card:


By default, its set to RGB, which screws up your IQ if using the HDMI cable.

Now it looks as good if not better than the AMD GPUs.....for me at least.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> exactly what you just said, but nVidia for me, get the point...?
> it's a matter of opinions.
> 
> so let's agree to disagree as it seems we equal each other out.
> so back to something more relevant to the thread and drivers in-particular..
> 
> 
> 
> I also thought the colors looked better on the 7970s when I moved to the 780, until I found a thread stating to do this with your Nvidia card:
> 
> 
> By default, its set to RGB, which screws up your IQ if using the HDMI cable.
> 
> Now it looks as good if not better than the AMD GPUs.....for me at least.
Click to expand...

thanks for that and I will look into it.
rep..


----------



## amd655

Yup, i use CRB 444 or something for the ACER through HDMI, i also am able to get 74hz through HDMI, but only 65hz through DVI.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> I also thought the colors looked better on the 7970s when I moved to the 780, until I found a thread stating to do this with your Nvidia card:
> 
> 
> By default, its set to RGB, which screws up your IQ if using the HDMI cable.
> 
> Now it looks as good if not better than the AMD GPUs.....for me at least.


I ran into this when trying different ways to rig my 3d surround!

You also have the whole digital vibrance setting deal with nvidia.


----------



## Nite

here is a a recent post on evga forum of these drivers killing a GTX 570

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1960342


----------



## Saizer

So basically a driver can kill the GPU? How is that possible?


----------



## amd655

It has happened before.....


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> It has happened before.....


The last nvidia driver issue was with the fan turning off roasting the card


----------



## Saizer

My question is (sorry if it's too technical): What do the drivers do that makes the gpu go boom? I mean it feeds the card with unmeasured voltages or something like that?


----------



## Vesku

One way for a driver to kill hardware, besides cooking the main logic chip, is for it to cause some supporting part or parts to run out of specifications or in a manner never planned for. It's possible it is cooking a part that doesn't receive direct temperature monitoring.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> It has happened before.....


yeah... that was the 195.xx? or 198.xx? whql

seems like this is sorta legit... on a case by case. mostly it looks like it's beating up the 7xx series as well as the 4xx/5xx series and 670/680... I've had 1 client (with 1 computers) come to me this week looking for help. The gpus weren't cooked, but they were brand new 7xx (780 and a 770) series and they were throttling badly. not sure what's wrong with this driver, but when i rolled them back to the beta, the cards worked right.


----------



## N2K12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nite*
> 
> here is a a recent post on evga forum of these drivers killing a GTX 570
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1960342


Even someone else said its not the drivers lol. Heatsink hot without drivers loaded...means not driver issue. But card issue. I went through this with amd years ago. Rma, d 3 4870 cards. All bad cards. People just have defective cards.


----------



## Vesku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> Even someone else said its not the drivers lol. Heatsink hot without drivers loaded...means not driver issue. But card issue. I went through this with amd years ago. Rma, d 3 4870 cards. All bad cards. People just have defective cards.


Or permanent damage was caused with 320.18, keep in mind some people are reporting crashes and then failure to boot video at all.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> Even someone else said its not the drivers lol. Heatsink hot without drivers loaded...means not driver issue. But card issue. I went through this with amd years ago. Rma, d 3 4870 cards. All bad cards. People just have defective cards.


the gpu worked fine till he updated the driver.

you're right, high temps and a non-working card is a cooked card. I had a cooked 5770... did the same thing. However, your logic is flawed. You're saying because the card is cooked, the driver didn't do it... however he updated the driver on a functioning gpu, then it suddenly stops working and is acting like it burnup... i'd say the cause and effect is clear.

install driver -> kill the card

those aforementioned 7xx series gpus? They both were pulling in 70C+ temps at idle, when i rolled the driver back the temps dropped to 40C. Load temps didn't even get up to 70C. Now i'm willing to admit, perhaps the drivers were causing the card to incorrectly report temps. But these cards certainly were throttling due to heat. They were running very hot as well. The change was like night and day when i rolled it back to the beta drivers.


----------



## Nite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> yeah... that was the 195.xx? or 198.xx? whql


196.75


----------



## Partol

2-3 years ago, I installed some 2xx.xx drivers for my GTX 580.
Afterburner already installed. Quick Nvidia driver install. No clean install. No restart.
I started playing a game and noticied (on-screen stats) that afterburner reported some crazy numbers. (such as gpu usage in the million %). Only temp seemed to be working and temp was rising fast and the fan seemed to not be speeding up fast enough.

My guess is the custom fan profile (in Afterburner) was not working properly and that's why the fan was running too slow. After restarting the computer, everything worked fine.

The problem is ... Nvidia does not force a restart.
Almost every other driver will tell the user to restart their computer, but not Nvidia.
Perhaps my memory is failing me, but I seem to recall, long time ago, maybe 5-10 years ago, that there was a "restart now" popup box after installing Nvidia drivers. Does anyone else recall that?


----------



## lilchronic

well my computer just shut off after playing games for about 5 hrs on the 320.18 drivers. No BSOD it just restarted out of nowhere not sure if its the 320.xx drivers or my power supply starting to go???


----------



## Saizer

That awkward moment when you open MSI AfterBurner and you see:



Dudes, I really didn't remember I was using those drivers. should I rollback?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well my computer just shut off after playing games for about 5 hrs on the 320.18 drivers. No BSOD it just restarted out of nowhere not sure if its the 320.xx drivers or my power supply starting to go???


What do you have for a psu? You got lots of power hungry hardware in there, but what's feeding them, anywhere near capacity or do you expect you have lots of headroom?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> What do you have for a psu? You got lots of power hungry hardware in there, but what's feeding them, anywhere near capacity or do you expect you have lots of headroom?


850w thermaltake bronze
http://reviews.bestbuy.com/3545/8990559/thermaltake-850-watt-tr2-rx-power-supply-black-reviews/reviews.htm

my Kill A Watt ez meter reads around 550 to 650 watts from the wall


----------



## skyn3t

I just come across the 780's Owner's club, I have edited this nv_disp as you can see below to our fellows n00b's, Ity may have been posted here before but anyway i decide just to reinforce this guide and post it again since we do have this info on the [Official] NVIDIA GTX 780 Owner's Club
 in the front page. hope it can help.

PS: I did had a bad experience too with the 320.?? drivers. and this mod run alot smoother than the newer drivers and very stable had not crash at all.
Quote:


> *http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-320-18-whql-drivers-releasedGeForce 314.22 modified to support Vista, W7 and W8*
> 
> How to install nv_disp MoDeD file
> Nvidia 314.22 Drivers Download
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/win8-win7-winvista-64bit-314.22-whql-driver.html
> 
> 1 - Click in the setup file after downloaded and let it extract to C:\Nvidia.
> 2 - Go to C:\Nvidia and open the folder, in the search box top left corner type "nv_disp" without quote.
> 3 - Right click on "nv_disp" and choose "Open file location" and replace it with "nv_disp" moded you just downloaded.
> 4 - Navigate to C:\nVidia\DisplayDriver\314.22\Win8_WinVista_Win7_64\English and start the setup.exe
> have fun
> 
> credits to dark_surge
> 
> Originally Posted by dark_surge
> Move the mouse to the right hand side of the screen then:
> Settings --> Change PC settings --> General --> Advanced Startup/Restart Now --> Troubleshoot --> Startup Settings --> Restart --> 7 on Keyboard
> --OR--
> Right click bottom left hand side of the screen and select "Command Prompt (Admin)" and enter "shutdown -o -r -t 0"
> Then: Troubleshoot --> Startup Settings --> Restart --> 7 on Keyboard
> [/SPOILER]
> *Don't forget to read the readme file it has info that you may need.*
> 
> nv_disp.314.22-Vista.W7.W8.zip 20k .zip file


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nite*
> 
> here is a a recent post on evga forum of these drivers killing a GTX 570
> 
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1960342


Should be rebranded "What not to do when handling drivers"


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 850w thermaltake bronze
> http://reviews.bestbuy.com/3545/8990559/thermaltake-850-watt-tr2-rx-power-supply-black-reviews/reviews.htm
> 
> my Kill A Watt ez meter reads around 550 to 650 watts from the wall


Enough capacity all right, but that model psu isn't on the recommended list...
http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies
... and somebody really doesn't like the TR2 line... http://www.overclock.net/t/652549/on-thermaltake-psus

I'd wonder about the psu too... and then think, all the reason i need to get a seasonic 860w uber psu


----------



## lilchronic

this is what i want








http://www.corsair.com/en/catalog/product/view/id/561/s/ax1200i-digital-atx-power-supply-1200-watt-80-plus-platinum-certified-fully-modular-psu/category/37/


----------



## michael-ocn

ok, way overkill is certainly an acceptable answer


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> yeah... that was the 195.xx? or 198.xx? whql
> 
> seems like this is sorta legit... on a case by case. mostly it looks like it's beating up the 7xx series as well as the 4xx/5xx series and 670/680... I've had 1 client (with 1 computers) come to me this week looking for help. The gpus weren't cooked, but they were brand new 7xx (780 and a 770) series and they were throttling badly. not sure what's wrong with this driver, but when i rolled them back to the beta, the cards worked right.


You must mean 1 client, with TWO computers... I can not believe that some one would really try to physX a 770 to a 780.

Second, It seems to be more like this... Thousands of complaints issued with the 320.18 drivers.... Hundreds of those complaints verified with screenshots of insane artifacting and LSD'ing. I my self have only seen 2 complaints of dead 780's (im not following this super closely, only this thread and the EVGA one) One is fan related, the other is unknown - waiting RMA. It seems there are more complaints of Fermi cards burning up then anything else.

Here's the issue iv'e had since using the 320.18 drivers. My cards now auto-clock them selves to 1176core, 1.175V When ever I put them under load(my 670ftw's.) This is not normal. these cards should only boost them selves to ~1085. The only time the cards would hit these clocks were in OC's before these drivers. Yes i have done a full uninstall and reverted.


----------



## Vesku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well my computer just shut off after playing games for about 5 hrs on the 320.18 drivers. No BSOD it just restarted out of nowhere not sure if its the 320.xx drivers or my power supply starting to go???


Rollback, better safe than having to go through a RMA process.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesku*
> 
> Rollback, better safe than having to go through a RMA process.


unstable over clock?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> unstable over clock?


shouldn't cause a system reboot (card reboot sure, but not the whole shebang)


----------



## Vesku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> shouldn't cause a system reboot (card reboot sure, but not the whole shebang)


Exactly, I've never had a full black screen to reboot with overclocks since migrating from Windows XP to Windows 7. Instead you should get "display driver has stopped responding and has recovered" or artifacts or possibly a locked screen. There is no harm in using a previous driver especially since he's on a 670 and not a 700 series.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You must mean 1 client, with TWO computers... I can not believe that some one would really try to physX a 770 to a 780.


yep. 1 client, 2 pcs~ sorry; typo.

I don't know what he did on the driver install, he was using windows 8. He had 2 totally different machines, one was for his wife, and was this little bitfenix prodigy itx rig... the other was in his office/den and was a somewhat serious gaming rig.

I assume he either made the same mistake 2 times on the install, or windows 8 and some bug in the driver is the real problem behind this. either-way the beta driver that came with the cards works fine; fixed the problem right up.


----------



## spacin9

I've had problems with both Metros... with advanced Physx. I bought a discreet PPU for physx and it does no good. Crash city. I use adv. phys just on the 780, same effect. No matter what driver I use, if I lower the power target to 75% (everything else cold vanilla stock) it becomes much more stable. I can get 46 runs of the Metro LL benchmark with adv. phs. before it black-screens and I have to ctrl-alt-delete to shut it down. If I leave the power target @ 100%, it will crash after 15 runs. I have run it through 99 runs stable without advanced physx, but I paid for it so I'm going to have it.

I also had a freeze playing Far Cry 3, which hasn't happened with GTX 670s. I've had reboots also. I've gone through two 1000w power supplies and two hard drives trying to diagnose this. My ticket is in. I hope it's the card because if not... there's a ghost in my machine.







I haven't seen the artifacts in BF3, though I only played maybe an hour.

All that good pub I talked about NV drivers being better than AMD's. I take it back. I think i'm just going to get my 670s back. F-this.

*edit* I have one of those black widow thermaltake 850w in my HTPC also, but it has a sandy celeron @ 2.4 ghz. I dropped my 780 in it, got 25 runs of Metro stable, but the CPU can't put enough juice through it to get over 70 percent power usage on the card. It's a slide show, even on low. Maybe I should I pick up a 2500k or something to get some power running through the 780 before I send it in.


----------



## Kipsta77

Ive had my Titan for a few months now. Been excellent (100+fps in BF3), I installed 320.18 the other day and my screen started flashing, I was getting artifacts, and I was getting fps drops. Re-installed 314.22 but I still get FPS drops.

*** NVIDIA!


----------



## jakethesnake438

My card has been dragging balls since 314.22 in bf3


----------



## Tonza

Dunno if its been posted, but new drivers are out (320.39), so far people have been saying that OCs are better on 780 cards (much stable) and no other problems. Havent tried it myself yet.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=379742


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Dunno if its been posted, but new drivers are out (320.39), so far people have been saying that OCs are better on 780 cards (much stable) and no other problems. Havent tried it myself yet.
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=379742


Downloading now


----------



## amd655

OMG, getting this now!!

Will test my GTX 770 when it arrives too


----------



## malmental




----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


SHUT UP YOU!!!


----------



## malmental

that was actually in reference to the new drivers...
but as for you....


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> that was actually in reference to the new drivers...
> but as for you....


Oh.... now i do feel silly.

I know u bluffing though


----------



## amd655

Go to this link for a much faster download of 320.39 guys.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/622s6d%22


----------



## skupples

IF people have not properly fully un-installed the updates of 320.18 this wont help... Google how to fully uninstall NV drivers from your OS before installing... Just "uninstall" isnt enough when you run into issues like these.


----------



## amd655

Ok guys, i will be testing vigorously now with these drivers, my 480 will soon be retired to make room to a newer GPU, so i can only really test now.

Let us hope these drivers fixed the problems


----------



## VindalooJim

320.39 has given me a small (but welcome) improvement in Valley and Metro: Last Light benchmark









Haven't had chance to test anything else yet.


----------



## amd655

Well damn, enabling 4xMSAA in BF3 had hardly any performance impact, but my mouse does seem to be a little laggy, i may be able to fix that though..

No LSD effects, this is great news!

Also the 480 is running at x8 lane speed currently which will not impact performance.

I tested the map that LSD'd before (CTF) and i tested Metro, as there is a lot going on in a small space, so this will test the card well.

Overall the performance increase is very impressive from this driver, 320.14 constantly dropped to around 32FPs, this dropped to 44fps lowest from what i saw, averaging around 55FPS.

The 480 was ran at a lower speed at 850mhz, it was 870mhz before.


----------



## skupples

Where are people finding these new drivers? They are NOT on the nvidia driver site.

edit: oh they be beta... Shouldn't they still be listed on NV website?


----------



## Stay Puft

Working very well in BF3


----------



## jincuteguy

So just got my 780 2 days ago and using the 320.18 driver. Should I use a different one?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Where are people finding these new drivers? They are NOT on the nvidia driver site.
> 
> edit: oh they be beta... Shouldn't they still be listed on NV website?


hmmm... i guess somebody at nvidia (or somebody testing for them) did a sneaky prerelease of the new drivers, wonder how well that goes over with the product management team over there


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So just got my 780 2 days ago and using the 320.18 driver. Should I use a different one?


I vote try the beta drivers... download speeds are OK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> hmmm... i guess somebody at nvidia (or somebody testing for them) did a sneaky prerelease of the new drivers, wonder how well that goes over with the product management team over there


----------



## jincuteguy

What beta driver? isn't the 320.18 is the latest driver?


----------



## amd655

Forget this driver too...........


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Forget this driver too...........
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yeah, there still is a problem with AC3 also, at least from what i saw on the guru3d thread. IMHO, nvidia is still clueless as to fix the issues. i read a post on the driver feedback thread at the nvidia forum where someone deleted their saved game directory(?) and it straightened them out. something about a config file in there iirc.

the nvidia rep's response was, oh really? i wonder what changed . ."

for those still looking LEAKED BETA new physX also.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yeah, there still is a problem with AC3 also, at least from what i saw on the guru3d thread. IMHO, nvidia is still clueless as to fix the issues. i read a post on the driver feedback thread at the nvidia forum where someone deleted their saved game directory(?) and it straightened them out. something about a config file in there iirc.
> 
> the nvidia rep's response was, oh really? i wonder what changed . ."
> 
> for those still looking LEAKED BETA new physX also.


They are really slipping with this...

+1 to AMD for not messing their games up this much.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> +1 to AMD for not messing their games up this much.


just when you and mal were starting to play nice with each other again . . . .


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just when you and mal were starting to play nice with each other again . . . .


We still play nice.....

GTX 480 this issue is on, really hope 780 will not have this problem as these drivers seem geared more for the 7xx series.

I may prefer Nvidia for my tasks but, i have no allegiances with either company.

I stick up for both sides when it is appropriate


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Forget this driver too...........
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


have u tried with out your cards not overclocked and do u still get the same artifacts?


----------



## amd655

850mhz is conservative...

Older drivers show no problems with the OC's, but the game does not run as smooth (as expected)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 850mhz is conservative...
> 
> Older drivers show no problems with the OC's, but the game does not run as smooth (as expected)


but do u get artifacts when your card is at stock?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> but do u get artifacts when your card is at stock?


Yes.


----------



## Kuivamaa

If nvidia hasn't identified the issue with 320.18 (and by the looks of it with that "ship your gpu to us" program they haven't) it is natural that bugs and issues persist through the next driver.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yes.


Then your problem is more related to your card being bad, rather than the drivers.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Then your problem is more related to your card being bad, rather than the drivers.


Of course....










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



































GTX 780 SC ACX


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Read the comments on 1st video..

770
660Ti
650Ti
670 reported doing the same thing, it cannot be the hardware, this problem is not apparent on older drivers, i have tested it many times.


----------



## N2K12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Of course....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 780 SC ACX
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the comments on 1st video..
> 
> 770
> 660Ti
> 650Ti
> 670 reported doing the same thing, it cannot be the hardware, this problem is not apparent on older drivers, i have tested it many times.


I went out and bought bf3. Just to test it. Installed it. Updated it. Played different maps..no glitching. No arrifacting..no errors what so ever. 320.18 x64. And nvidia cant seem to find the bug either. Coincidence?
Computer was on all day. Even put my clock higher on the gpu..only thing it did was freeze. Which was expected. Again..same with my friends. Even got them to ask their friends to test this driver. No problem. Its not the drivers. Its something hardware related.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> I went out and bought bf3. Just to test it. Installed it. Updated it. Played different maps..no glitching. No arrifacting..no errors what so ever. 320.18 x64. And nvidia cant seem to find the bug either. Coincidence?
> Computer was on all day. Even put my clock higher on the gpu..only thing it did was freeze. Which was expected. Again..same with my friends. Even got them to ask their friends to test this driver. No problem. Its not the drivers. Its something hardware related.


Have you not given up repeating the same crap?

The biggest problem is you never provide any proof, so i take your opinion with a grain of salt, just as i am sure many others do.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Have you not given up repeating the same crap?
> 
> The biggest problem is you never provide any proof, so i take your opinion with a grain of salt, just as i am sure many others do.


What exactly do you want for proof there? I take people who seem to never provide any substance in their posts with a grain of salt.... and he's not getting salt from me, because he actually posts info.

My GTX 780 AC SCX highly OC'd is rock-solid glitch-free on BF3 and has been for 40+ hours of gameplay since owning it, with 320.18 x64 Win8.


----------



## amd655

All i hear is that drivers do not have an effect on GPU's, and that drivers do not cause problems from him.....

Hell, multiple cards having this issue is obviously not a driver issue... no of course not!

How damn silly!!!

Yet he is rosey and jolly...... and i can bet he hardly touches BF3, this problem needs to time to happen.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> We still play nice.....
> 
> GTX 480 this issue is on, really hope 780 will not have this problem as these drivers seem geared more for the 7xx series.
> 
> I may prefer Nvidia for my tasks but, i have no allegiances with either company.
> 
> I stick up for both sides when it is appropriate


Im not trying to be rude when i say this but who cares if the driver doesnt work with a 480 correctly. All that matters is the 7 and 6 series. Time to ditch that relic anyway









I havent experienced any issues with Nvidia's drivers.


----------



## amd655

Well errr.....

The videos are 5/6/7 series....


----------



## N2K12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> All i hear is that drivers do not have an effect on GPU's, and that drivers do not cause problems from him.....
> 
> Hell, multiple cards having this issue is obviously not a driver issue... no of course not!
> 
> How damn silly!!!
> 
> Yet he is rosey and jolly...... and i can bet he hardly touches BF3, this problem needs to time to happen.


Because i am rosey and jolly and keeping this civil. well trying to. so please keep your ignorance to yourself in future. Now that's been said. If you actually read my post. i was positing info on these drivers. from MULTIPLE sources. friends and family, and other people on the net, trying to see / make this problem happen. so maybe we can find a fix. And alot of people wanna hate me for it? fine. not my problem. If you are hell bent on hating these drivers, your problem. but dont crap on my posts, about whats good about this driver. It might amaze you to know, but not everyone has issues with this driver. only a handful of people. And i slammed a few beers down yesterday and played for quite some time. 64 player sever. 60fps. dipped down to 57. 1920x080 vsync on. gtx 660 1224mhz 1.212volt. Windows 8 x64. ZERO ISSUES.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> ...And nvidia cant seem to find the bug either. Coincidence?.


Response from Nvidia Driver Team:
Quote:


> We are making progress on the Battlefield 3 and Assassin's Creed 3 texture corruption issues. We have discovered what is causing this and are working on creating a fix. Eve Online issue is fixed.


From Nvidia's forum, posted by Nvidia's ManuelG.


----------



## amd655

Oh my lord, but it is NOT a driver issue, it has been stated by the overlords of OCN!!!!


----------



## N2K12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> All i hear is that drivers do not have an effect on GPU's, and that drivers do not cause problems from him.....
> 
> Hell, multiple cards having this issue is obviously not a driver issue... no of course not!
> 
> How damn silly!!!
> 
> Yet he is rosey and jolly...... and i can bet he hardly touches BF3, this problem needs to time to happen.


^^^^ This. how much time to happen mate? 40 hours gameplay for alot of people.. needs more time? how much more?

(stop trying to be right maybe?)


----------



## N2K12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Response from Nvidia Driver Team:
> From Nvidia's forum, posted by Nvidia's ManuelG.


We have discovered what is causing this and are working on creating a fix <-- they never said it was the drivers fault lol. Seems to me, only 2 or 3 games are causing this, for the ones having issues. the rest are fine. It could be a config problem in the game. Or a patch that has caused issues. god knows.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> ^^^^ This. how much time to happen mate? 40 hours gameplay for alot of people.. needs more time? how much more?
> 
> (stop trying to be right maybe?)


Sadly i am right......

So.............................


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> We have discovered what is causing this and are working on creating a fix <-- they never said it was the drivers fault lol. Seems to me, only 2 or 3 games are causing this, for the ones having issues. the rest are fine. It could be a config problem in the game. Or a patch that has caused issues. god knows.


mine losses signal without even playing games, so these issues are not just about games.


----------



## mcrbradbury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> We have discovered what is causing this and are working on creating a fix <-- they never said it was the drivers fault lol. Seems to me, only 2 or 3 games are causing this, for the ones having issues. the rest are fine. It could be a config problem in the game. Or a patch that has caused issues. god knows.


When you have this many people complaining about the exact same problem, on the exact same driver in the same situations, which are solved by doing the same thing (removing said driver)
how can you honestly say that it's absolutely, under no circumstances, the drivers fault?


----------



## mcrbradbury

back on topic:
has this happened before?
Linky

Maybe something similar has happened with this driver? I had a few crashing problems on my 580's with it, rolled back and it was fine.
I'm currently not getting any issues on my 780's, on 320.18, but it's majorly uncomfortable that i can't switch or roll back drivers "just in case"


----------



## Flames21891

So I was playing BF3 yesterday...got the LSD texture corruption.

I've played BF3 for extensive periods for quite some time, and this is the first time I've seen that happen. It only started happening after about 3.5 hours of continuous gameplay, and I've played a couple of similarly timed sessions since and not seen it again.

All things considered, it doesn't happen often enough (to me) for me to make TOO big a deal of it, but I would like to report that it did happen. No geometry artifacting though, just texture corruption. Don't own AC3 so I can't report on that, but have not had any issues with either Metro game. Still running on 320.18, I know I said I was gonna roll back but with work and such I got lazy, lol.

Anyways, haven't yet experienced any crashes, freezes, lockups or geometry artifacting on this driver with a 680 Lightning...nothing really minus the aforementioned BF3 texture corruption.

It seems to be affecting a handful of people in random ways. I can understand not affecting everyone (different setups and whatnot) but that it's to such varying degrees of severity is what's really odd.

Anyways, just thought I'd chime in that apparently I'm not completely immune to Nvidia's somewhat buggy driver. Hopefully they'll get it fixed soon. Seriously though, it seems like driver issues follow me. Just as I leave AMD they really step up their driver game, while at the same time Nvidia starts to slip :/


----------



## t00sl0w

started using the 320.08 that came with my 770 and that has fixed seemingly all the problems for me, so take that for what its worth.
done BF3, BL2, valley runs, heaven runs, 3D11 and some max payne 3 and havent had any crashes since changing to this driver.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> And these other people with 320.18 issues, and rolled back, STILL have issues.


Rolling back to 314.22 completely resolved the problems i was having with metro2033. Either the older driver can repair hardware damage or the new driver has some bugs. My money is on the newer driver having some bugs... ymmv.

ps. thnx for turning off that animation


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> azanimefan - I hear what your saying but right now both camps have crappy drivers.
> 
> so when you just said " I'm glad i got the HD 7770 when the radeon drivers finally were ironed out."
> I'm thinking huh, when was this...?


i'm not saying Radeon drivers are perfect. Only that i've had no issues with them yet (and i've seen a lot of the issues they've had). They might be mediocre right now... but they aren't clearly broken like some of the issues people are having with the 320.18 WHQL... now, as i said, i only had some excessive heat with that driver, but i've fixed 2 more computers who were running into the same overheating issue (much worse then mine i might add) thanks to this driver. that the heat issue vanished with a driver rollback (to a beta driver) only highlights something funny is going on.


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Speaking of how games look, I have ran several games side by side on AMD and Nvidia based rigs on the same monitor and game settings. I must say, the games looked slightly better on AMD, especially Crysis 2 for some reason. (Monitor settings were also the same)


being an nvvidia fan

i have done this in the past and don't like the way the AMD cards look on my monitor for most games. while i think the card perform about equal maybe even on some a slight edge to AMD. My eyes over the years have been trained to adapt to nvidia.

i know it's off topic sorry.


----------



## looniam

well, after extensive research and testing on a sample of no less than two subjects i have been able to solve the AC and BF3 problem!

it has nothing to do with the drivers

it has nothing to do with the hardware



Spoiler: The Answer!



it has everything to do with that crappy ecstasy you took going to raves early last decade!



good luck with that.


----------



## AJR1775

Installed a GTX 780 with the cd drivers, 320.11. Played great for 2 days, then nothing played well. BF3 kicked it off. Troubleshot for a couple hours and did the usual, no joy. So, the 780 is going on the shelf till they get some decent drivers. 7970 is back in and no problems.

FYI, ran all sorts of stress tests on the card and no issue, 84C max on temp. Only freaks out when playing games then I get DirectX errors.

I'll give 320.08 a go.


----------



## N2K12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well, after extensive research and testing on a sample of no less than two subjects i have been able to solve the AC and BF3 problem!
> 
> it has nothing to do with the drivers
> 
> it has nothing to do with the hardware
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Answer!
> 
> 
> 
> it has everything to do with that crappy ecstasy you took going to raves early last decade!
> 
> 
> 
> good luck with that.


Lets stay on topic. Giving false hope to those with the issues is really mean.


----------



## Thoth420

People with BF3 issues. Dump your game config files. Uninstall GeForce Experience if it is installed prior to doing this. Report back if this works.


----------



## N2K12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> People with BF3 issues. Dump your game config files. Uninstall GeForce Experience if it is installed prior to doing this. Report back if this works.


Yea geforce expearience is bad bad bad. Hopefully now, we can eliminate that false information about 320.18 destroying gpus


----------



## John Shepard

Just letting you guys know that the 320.39 drivers have been leaked(will release officially with the 760)
BSODS and artifacts are gone for me.
I haven't had any issues with these drivers.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Just letting you guys know that the 320.39 drivers have been leaked(will release officially with the 760)
> BSODS and artifacts are gone for me.
> I haven't had any issues with these drivers.


You may want to read through the last few pages of this thread









But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Kipsta77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Just letting you guys know that the 320.39 drivers have been leaked(will release officially with the 760)
> BSODS and artifacts are gone for me.
> I haven't had any issues with these drivers.


When are they being released officially by Nvidia?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsta77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Just letting you guys know that the 320.39 drivers have been leaked(will release officially with the 760)
> BSODS and artifacts are gone for me.
> I haven't had any issues with these drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> When are they being released officially by Nvidia?
Click to expand...

this week..


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> Yea geforce expearience is bad bad bad. Hopefully now, we can eliminate that false information about 320.18 destroying gpus


People were claiming their GPUs were destroyed? Yikes, that sounds sensational although I could see where overheating as a result could cause that.

Anywho, tried all sorts of work-arounds and got nowhere. I'll just wait for this week's release and hopefully they fix what they broke. Like the 780 thus far. Did well on every test/benchmark I ran. On Kombustor it never went over 84. When DirectX was running well for a couple of days it definitely gave a decent boost over the 7970 on fps and it was quieter, although not by as much as I would of thought on the loudness.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> this week..


Source?


----------



## Kipsta77

I am proud to say that after reverting back to 313.x drivers, BF3 runs like a dream! (as it should!) 90-170 FPS.

No artifacts, no stuttering, no crashes, no fps drops,


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsta77*
> 
> When are they being released officially by Nvidia?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> this week..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Source?


Well the 320.39 drivers will officially release with the GTX 760 which releases this week (tomorrow I think)


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> this week..
> 
> 
> 
> Source?
Click to expand...

me, Google, Guru3D, and above posted 'VindalooJim'...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Well the 320.39 drivers will officially release with the GTX 760 which releases this week (tomorrow I think)


I am guessing tomorrow as well, because Geforce Experience's Shadowplay features is announced for the 25th.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsta77*
> 
> When are they being released officially by Nvidia?


good to hear. that driver is newer than the 306 and should play well with newer games as well.

with the amount invested on your gpu . . . you deserve better.


----------



## everlast4291987

I look at it this way "if its not broken why update it!"


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Oh my lord, but it is NOT a driver issue, it has been stated by the overlords of OCN!!!!


Bro, gpu drivers don't do anything, they have zero use. They dont effect the gpu, and they dont effect game play... so what do they effect?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Oh my lord, but it is NOT a driver issue, it has been stated by the overlords of OCN!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, gpu drivers don't do anything, they have zero use. They dont effect the gpu, and they dont effect game play... so what do they effect?
Click to expand...

sensing a little bit of sarcasm there...?


----------



## AJR1775

The latest update to the newest set of drivers yet to be released......a quick "rollback" button built directly into the Nvidia Control Panel. If you keep clicking it will continue to roll back to previous version after previous version.


----------



## BakerMan1971

I just clicked the rollback button and it asked me to insert CCC disk?

*** I will get my coat ***


----------



## bern43

Official drivers coming soon are supposed to have more fixes than the leaked ones.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> I just clicked the rollback button and it asked me to insert CCC disk?
> 
> *** I will get my coat ***


priceless..


----------



## Ardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Bro, gpu drivers don't do anything, they have zero use. They dont effect the gpu, and they dont effect game play... so what do they effect?


According to a friend of mine who works as a hardware engineer for one of these GPU makers:
"The driver is just a tool for the manufacturers to hide and cover up their hardware flaws and bugs."


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> I just clicked the rollback button and it asked me to insert CCC disk?
> 
> *** I will get my coat ***


It wouldn't be funny if it didn't have a hint of truth.......as my 7970 hums away in the background. In a couple years I'm sure the reverse will be just as funny.


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Official drivers coming soon are supposed to have more fixes than the leaked ones.


I would hope so, especially with seeing that the leaked "package" of drivers and utilities are not the end-all of the issues.


----------



## BakerMan1971

In my experience, my first ATI card being a Mach64, the debate over who makes the best card/driver is pointless, I will not even dare to think about my [email protected] which was rock solid until ATI tried to include OpenGl support.

ATI named their cards RAGE for a reason, especially to any poor soul who owned Office97
Oh and PLEASE no more X1400/X1600 mobile chip nightmares, I am still on the medication!

Nvidia have had their fair share of issues in the past, they even made GPU's you could heat your house with, but it's swings and roundabouts, which renders all the Knee jerk or just maybe jerk? reactions pointless.

so from building PC's for the last (ooh its nearly 20 years), I have suffered, SIS, Trident, S3, 3DFX, ATI and Nvidia, in fact the only one I didn't have at least one crappy driver with was the Intel i740 gpu (I miss those)

just to show how much more hard core than anyone else I am.... I built systems with PCChips mainboards!!!!!


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> so from building PC's for the last (ooh its nearly 20 years), I have suffered, SIS, Trident, S3, 3DFX, ATI and Nvidia, in fact the only one I didn't have at least one crappy driver with was the Intel i740 gpu (I miss those)
> 
> just to show how much more hard core than anyone else I am.... I built systems with PCChips mainboards!!!!!


Me too. God am I that old


----------



## AJR1775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> In my experience, my first ATI card being a Mach64, the debate over who makes the best card/driver is pointless, I will not even dare to think about my [email protected] which was rock solid until ATI tried to include OpenGl support.
> 
> ATI named their cards RAGE for a reason, especially to any poor soul who owned Office97
> Oh and PLEASE no more X1400/X1600 mobile chip nightmares, I am still on the medication!
> 
> Nvidia have had their fair share of issues in the past, they even made GPU's you could heat your house with, but it's swings and roundabouts, which renders all the Knee jerk or just maybe jerk? reactions pointless.
> 
> so from building PC's for the last (ooh its nearly 20 years), I have suffered, SIS, Trident, S3, 3DFX, ATI and Nvidia, in fact the only one I didn't have at least one crappy driver with was the Intel i740 gpu (I miss those)
> 
> just to show how much more hard core than anyone else I am.... I built systems with PCChips mainboards!!!!!


I started young, but you lost me on SIS & Trident. S3 and 3DFX however, oh how I remember grappling with my Savage card to get Rainbox Six to present correctly.


----------



## Ultisym

I came in around the end of trident, only saw 1 or 2 of those. S3s, that was the ticket for awhile. SIS and pcchips were the cause of soooooooo many headaches.


----------



## BakerMan1971

I know I am going back to the dinosaur age, but it was mainly to point out that all this ranting about Nvidia vs AMD and the quality of drivers, just shows that it has never changed, there used to be drivers for old cards that would fail to bring up a display at all, requiring lengthy reconfiguring (depending on the OS used) .

Anyway here's hoping the new driver solves all the problems, they usually do in the end


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> I know I am going back to the dinosaur age, but it was mainly to point out that all this ranting about Nvidia vs AMD and the quality of drivers, just shows that it has never changed, there used to be drivers for old cards that would fail to bring up a display at all, requiring lengthy reconfiguring (depending on the OS used) .
> 
> Anyway here's hoping the new driver solves all the problems, they usually do in the end


For me the newer driver 320.39 is a much better performer than the 320.18


----------



## amd655

I rolled back to 320.14, no LSD issues now


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> For me the newer driver 320.39 is a much better performer than the 320.18


Sweet... looking forward to posting new Valley scores


----------



## nuggabob





the solution to the driver issues


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuggabob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the solution to the driver issues


Don't click the link, "It's a trap!".


----------



## MxPhenom 216

For me its not that games are crashing or locking up. I just have a lot of artifacts. Even just during the BF3 loading screens, felt like I was on LSD with all the colors. I am overclocking, but its very mild.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuggabob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the solution to the driver issues


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nuggabob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the solution to the driver issues
> 
> 
> 
> Don't click the link, "It's a trap!".
Click to expand...

hurry up and call Linus so he can put the card in the oven and bake it, make it work once again...


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuggabob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the solution to the driver issues


omg.


----------



## dealio

pretty sure the fixer is vampirr IRL


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> pretty sure the fixer is vampirr IRL


nice call...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuggabob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the solution to the driver issues


I'm sorry, i really don't understand this video... Must be made in reference to Fermi, as Kepler didn't exist in 2010... And isn't AMD the company with like 8 free games per card?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nuggabob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the solution to the driver issues
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, i really don't understand this video... Must be made in reference to Fermi, as Kepler didn't exist in 2010... And isn't AMD the company with like 8 free games per card?
Click to expand...

forum member "vampirr"....
it's been decided already...

what that means is, don't worry about it and stop wasting your time analyzing it.
just laugh at it.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> forum member "vampirr"....
> it's been decided already...
> what that means is, don't worry about it and stop wasting your time analyzing it.
> just laugh at it.


Wow, Croatian 12 year olds start shaving early don't they.


----------



## Robilar

The 320.39's so far have been very stable for my cards. (Mind you, I had no issues with the 320.18's either).


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> forum member "vampirr"....
> it's been decided already...
> what that means is, don't worry about it and stop wasting your time analyzing it.
> just laugh at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Croatian 12 year olds start shaving early don't they.
Click to expand...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> forum member "vampirr"....
> it's been decided already...
> 
> what that means is, don't worry about it and stop wasting your time analyzing it.
> just laugh at it.










i definitely LOL'd hard both times i watched it.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> forum member "vampirr"....
> it's been decided already...
> 
> what that means is, don't worry about it and stop wasting your time analyzing it.
> just laugh at it.






AMD^


----------



## NAWZ77

I have a card that acts up with the 320.18 drivers went back to 320.14 problem solved so i guess different strokes for different folks, I no for sure that it was the drivers, had that update for a while then all of a sudden my screen wouldn't display right. freezing up. contrast was brighter, a lot of tearing. and over boost at start up. You cant's tell me it's the hardware, when as soon as you get rid of the update everything is just prefect..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NAWZ77*
> 
> I have a card that acts up with the 320.18 drivers went back to 320.14 problem solved so i guess different strokes for different folks, I no for sure that it was the drivers had that update for a while then all of a sudden my screen wouldn't display right freezing up contrast was brighter and a lot of tearing and over boost at start up you cant's tell me it's the hardware when once you get rid of the update everything is just prefect..


Just ignore those telling you that there is no issue. For me, compatibility issues introduced by drivers are still driver issues. After doing a clean uninstall and downgrading to modded 314.22 drivers, I have had no issues.


----------



## skupples

320.39 very nice! WTB whql.


----------



## Apolladan

welp, gtx 770 crashed for the first time after a week

display driver stopped responding and successfully recovered


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> welp, gtx 770 crashed for the first time after a week
> 
> display driver stopped responding and successfully recovered


over clocked? and while doing what?


----------



## Ultisym

.39 Bought me a couple FPS and dropped temps about 5 C. So i dont guess i can complain


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> over clocked? and while doing what?


playing cs:go

overclocked but not too much

1276 boost, 7400 memory

it's not the overclock because i ran oc scanner for an hour and there were 0 artifacts

and then i BSOD'd after running valley benchmark after i rebooted my computer


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> playing cs:go
> 
> overclocked but not too much
> 
> 1276 boost, 7400 memory
> 
> it's not the overclock because i ran oc scanner for an hour and there were 0 artifacts
> 
> and then i BSOD'd after running valley benchmark after i rebooted my computer


what was the bsod code ?
is your cpu overclocked?
sounds like cpu and gpu are unstable


----------



## N2K12

People spreading 'good' news about 320.39, they are NOT on the nvidia site. stayyyy awaayyyyyyyy (far away) They are not official nvidia drivers, just some leak by someone. Big big problems with these. White screen at boot up, video card locking up on desktop, had to safe mode 4 times to clean the problems away.

320.39 = fake and gay.


----------



## N2K12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what was the bsod code ?
> is your cpu overclocked?


CS:GO is still in alpha stage, and a horrible mess. Gave up on that a long time ago. I would not rely on that game for 'testing' per say


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> CS:GO is still in alpha stage, and a horrible mess. Gave up on that a long time ago. I would not rely on that game for 'testing' per say


using any online game to judge anything but your ping and latency is a bad idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> People spreading 'good' news about 320.39, they are NOT on the nvidia site. stayyyy awaayyyyyyyy (far away) They are not official nvidia drivers, just some leak by someone. Big big problems with these. White screen at boot up, video card locking up on desktop, had to safe mode 4 times to clean the problems away.
> 
> 320.39 = fake and gay.


You think guru3d would put up bad drivers? With fake physX update? Thats pretty epic troll. Also, i don't think the drivers have sexual preference.


----------



## amd655

Drivers do not cause problems.


----------



## amd655

310.70

From today....

BF3 pissed up.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 310.70
> 
> From today....
> 
> BF3 pissed up.


BF3 is borked!! They doing this on purpose to make people migrate to 3.5 (i'll be there, skipped 3)

Wait, are you making it break/separate frames like thaT>


----------



## Apolladan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what was the bsod code ?
> is your cpu overclocked?
> sounds like cpu and gpu are unstable


lol no dude i ran aida64 for a couple hours at 4.2 ghz, i have a 4770k

its a very mild OC and 100% stable


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> BF3 is borked!! They doing this on purpose to make people migrate to 3.5 (i'll be there, skipped 3)
> 
> Wait, are you making it break/separate frames like thaT>


Yes.....

Hence "pissed up"


----------



## N2K12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> using any online game to judge anything but your ping and latency is a bad idea.
> You think guru3d would put up bad drivers? With fake physX update? Thats pretty epic troll. Also, i don't think the drivers have sexual preference.


blocked.


----------



## N2K12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> using any online game to judge anything but your ping and latency is a bad idea.
> You think guru3d would put up bad drivers? With fake physX update? Thats pretty epic troll. Also, i don't think the drivers have sexual preference.


using online games to test multiple parts of your computer is a good idea. its called stress testing, and using multiple engines / renderes. gl, d3d9, d3d10, d3d11, and 11.1. So in future if you have something ignorant to say to me, just dont bother. as you will simply be blocked. I have tried to keep this civil and nice. But some people are just not getting it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Sounds like new betas directly from Nvidia will be releasing tomorrow with the GTX760 launch.


----------



## oipunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Sounds like new betas directly from Nvidia will be releasing tomorrow with the GTX760 launch.


Yup that's what MannuelG (if I didn't mess with the name) at nvidia form said, but also said it was meant to incorporate 760 cards, so I wont hold my breath on this driver to fix this situation.
Maybe when it turns into WHQL which, in his words takes 2 or 3 weeks for windows approved it.

Btw I am able to play BF3 and Metro LL no problems all day long, but can't last long on Steam games, 2 or 3 seconds and game freezes, don't crash, just freezes.
I had tried to uninstall steam and each game, even formatted windows, the problem persist.


----------



## wanako

interesting with the 320.39 drivers. The same overclock that I ran with 314.22 AND 320.18 is no longer working with these new ones running 3DMark11 on my 780.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuggabob*


Animal Mother has one question....


----------



## Dangur

320.49 beta drivers coming soon.


----------



## N2K12

Have they taken down the very very bad 320.39's yet? Cant believe someone would post fake drivers.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

320.49 beta driver is out,hope this fixes our problems....http://www.overclock.net/t/1404002/nv-nvidia-geforce-320-49-beta-drivers/10#post_20268641


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> using online games to test multiple parts of your computer is a good idea. its called stress testing, and using multiple engines / renderes. gl, d3d9, d3d10, d3d11, and 11.1. So in future if you have something ignorant to say to me, just dont bother. as you will simply be blocked. I have tried to keep this civil and nice. But some people are just not getting it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Sounds like new betas directly from Nvidia will be releasing tomorrow with the GTX760 launch.


320.49 beta drivers are out... and actually on NV website.

I'm sorry, but "civil" is not calling something inanimate homosex.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> Have they taken down the very very bad 320.39's yet? Cant believe someone would post fake drivers.


no one posted any fake drivers. what proof do you have for your claim?
or do you think you can start your own rumour on a rumour thread?

pretty sad to need attention that bad.


----------



## wanako

N2K12 is officially the first person I've ever had to block in any forum I've ever been in since 1999. The sheer idiocy was just too much to bear.









I'll try out 320.49 driver tonight when I get home. I was giving the 320.39 drivers a try and it actually made my overclock quite unstable.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N2K12 is officially the first person I've ever had to block in any forum I've ever been in since 1999. The sheer idiocy was just too much to bear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try out 320.49 driver tonight when I get home. I was giving the 320.39 drivers a try and it actually made my overclock quite unstable.


hmmm... I didn't even enable any of my overclocks with .39 but on stock they ran super smooth... Will try the official release once my titans go in (in about an hour)

Also, blocking troll's is feeding trolls.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> no one posted any fake drivers. what proof do you have for your claim?
> or do you think you can start your own rumour on a rumour thread?
> 
> pretty sad to need attention that bad.


Yeah... He's been trying to start his own rumor on multiple threads dealing with this topic...


----------



## AJR1775

Did a clean install, driver only. No joy on the GTX 780. Thing is, right before I install the drivers, the desktop looks pristine. Soon as I installed the driver I get pixelation when the screen changes. So, the drivers aren't just affecting my games. Still same errors on BF3, BioShock Infinite & World of Tanks. Sux.

Back to 7970







At least until I have proper drivers.


----------



## m8150n

Card killing drivers! Lions and Tigers and Bears oh my!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m8150n*
> 
> Card killing drivers! Lions and Tigers and Bears oh my!


Food chain and hardware.... not exactly the same really.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AJR1775*
> 
> Did a clean install, driver only. No joy on the GTX 780. Thing is, right before I install the drivers, the desktop looks pristine. Soon as I installed the driver I get pixelation when the screen changes. So, the drivers aren't just affecting my games. Still same errors on BF3, BioShock Infinite & World of Tanks. Sux.
> 
> Back to 7970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least until I have proper drivers.


Have you tried 314.22 drivers?


----------



## looniam

an "official" beta (as opposed to a leaked one):

Version: 320.49 BETA


Spoiler: Changes and Fixed Issues in Version 320.49 from 320.18



The following sections list the important changes and the most common issues resolved
since version 320.18. This list is only a subset of the total number of changes made in this
driver version. The NVIDIA bug number is provided for reference.
Windows Vista/Windows 7 Fixed Issues
 [Battlefield 3]: Blue rectangles appear when exploding a car within the game.
[1282583]
 [Eve Retribution]: There is image corruption in the game. [1282302]
 [Call of Duty: Black Ops 2]: There are artifacts and graphics corruption in the game.
[1277657]
 [GeForce GTX 670]: The GPU runs at a higher performance level more frequently with
dual monitors enabled. [1279437]
 [GeForce GTX 670][Battlefield 3]: The graphics in the game are corrupted. [1281730]
 [GeForce GTX 680][Assassin's Creed 3]: There is purple corruption during gameplay.
[1290918]
 [SLI][3D Vision][GeForce GTX 680M][Notebook]: The internal display goes blank after
installing the driver and enabling SLI or stereoscopic 3D. [1297104]
 [SLI][Surround][GeForce GTX 670]: 2D Surround cannot be enabled when SLI is
enabled. [1303522]
 [SLI][Tom Clancy`s Ghost Recon Future Soldier]: SLI profile needs to be updated.
[1292762]
Windows 8 Fixed Issues
 [GeForce GTX 680][Stereoscopic 3D]: The NVIDIA Control Panel->Set up stereoscopic
3D->Stereoscopic 3D display type setting reverts from HDMI Checkerboard to 3DTV
Play after rebooting the system. [1294390]
 [SLI][3D Vision][GeForce GTX 680M][Notebook]: The internal display goes blank after
installing the driver and enabling SLI or stereoscopic 3D. [1297104]
 [SLI][Surround][GeForce GTX 670]: 2D Surround cannot be enabled when SLI is
enabled. [1303522]
 [SLI][Tom Clancy`s Ghost Recon Future Soldier]: SLI profile needs to be updated.
[1292762]



as always keep in mind it is *not a WHQL*


----------



## AJR1775

No I haven't, only with the 320.11 & the 320.29. Would 313.22 work on my 780 and if so could you kindly guide me in the right direction?


----------



## amd655

Wow guys....

Is it me or is 320.49 really burning up my 480???

I never break 65-70c in any game with other drivers...

Don't get me wrong, a 480 is a hot card, but MY 480 is not a standard one, it never gets this hot, especially at 1075MV.....



I was hitting 80c......


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Wow guys....
> 
> Is it me or is 320.49 really burning up my 480???
> 
> I never break 65-70c in any game with other drivers...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, a 480 is a hot card, but MY 480 is not a standard one, it never gets this hot, especially at 1075MV.....
> 
> 
> 
> I was hitting 80c......


80s hot in a game







i never get up that direction at all unless im benching. you recheck your thermal limit in whatever software your using i presume?


----------



## Speedster159

Long story shoty, avoid this driver until the next one, right?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Long story shoty, avoid this driver until the next one, right?


First complaint ive seen of this with this new driver actually. So i guess thats a personal opinion. Im going to try it tonight. I actually saw a 5c drop with .39.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> 80s hot in a game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never get up that direction at all unless im benching. you recheck your thermal limit in whatever software your using i presume?


Me included, in fact i never hit 80c even with much more voltage and higher clocks...

Proof...


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Wow guys....
> 
> Is it me or is 320.49 really burning up my 480???
> 
> I never break 65-70c in any game with other drivers...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, a 480 is a hot card, but MY 480 is not a standard one, it never gets this hot, especially at 1075MV.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hitting 80c......


Well it is a 480.


----------



## amd655

Read the post before yours..

69c at higher voltage and clocks with the 480 on Unigine Valley at 2560x1440.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Long story shoty, avoid this driver until the next one, right?
> 
> 
> 
> First complaint ive seen of this with this new driver actually. So i guess thats a personal opinion. Im going to try it tonight. I actually saw a 5c drop with .39.
Click to expand...

You're using a 770. Different arch and stuff. I'm using a 450.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> You're using a 770. Different arch and stuff. I'm using a 450.


This is the problem when jumping around threads when ive mostly been in the 770 owners thread, apologies. Computer multitasks well, me not so much.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> 80s hot in a game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never get up that direction at all unless im benching. you recheck your thermal limit in whatever software your using i presume?
> 
> 
> 
> Me included, in fact i never hit 80c even with much more voltage and higher clocks...
> 
> Proof...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

brace yourself, summer is coming.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> brace yourself, summer is coming.


Bah, we southern people have great AC.


----------



## amd655

Going to install 310.90, i like this driver, and will see how hot she gets with that driver.

Running Far Cry with FCAM mod at 1440p maxed out.


----------



## Speedster159

Haha. Not a problem.

No A/C for me... so 80c is normal for me under heavy gaming.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> an "official" beta (as opposed to a leaked one):
> 
> Version: 320.49 BETA
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Changes and Fixed Issues in Version 320.49 from 320.18
> 
> 
> 
> The following sections list the important changes and the most common issues resolved
> since version 320.18. This list is only a subset of the total number of changes made in this
> driver version. The NVIDIA bug number is provided for reference.
> Windows Vista/Windows 7 Fixed Issues
>  [Battlefield 3]: Blue rectangles appear when exploding a car within the game.
> [1282583]
>  [Eve Retribution]: There is image corruption in the game. [1282302]
>  [Call of Duty: Black Ops 2]: There are artifacts and graphics corruption in the game.
> [1277657]
>  [GeForce GTX 670]: The GPU runs at a higher performance level more frequently with
> dual monitors enabled. [1279437]
>  [GeForce GTX 670][Battlefield 3]: The graphics in the game are corrupted. [1281730]
>  [GeForce GTX 680][Assassin's Creed 3]: There is purple corruption during gameplay.
> [1290918]
>  [SLI][3D Vision][GeForce GTX 680M][Notebook]: The internal display goes blank after
> installing the driver and enabling SLI or stereoscopic 3D. [1297104]
>  [SLI][Surround][GeForce GTX 670]: 2D Surround cannot be enabled when SLI is
> enabled. [1303522]
>  [SLI][Tom Clancy`s Ghost Recon Future Soldier]: SLI profile needs to be updated.
> [1292762]
> Windows 8 Fixed Issues
>  [GeForce GTX 680][Stereoscopic 3D]: The NVIDIA Control Panel->Set up stereoscopic
> 3D->Stereoscopic 3D display type setting reverts from HDMI Checkerboard to 3DTV
> Play after rebooting the system. [1294390]
>  [SLI][3D Vision][GeForce GTX 680M][Notebook]: The internal display goes blank after
> installing the driver and enabling SLI or stereoscopic 3D. [1297104]
>  [SLI][Surround][GeForce GTX 670]: 2D Surround cannot be enabled when SLI is
> enabled. [1303522]
>  [SLI][Tom Clancy`s Ghost Recon Future Soldier]: SLI profile needs to be updated.
> [1292762]
> 
> 
> 
> as always keep in mind it is *not a WHQL*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Bah, we southern people have great AC.


75f all day long. Both the upstairs and downstairs unit. We call her the iceburg.


----------



## amd655

Ok, it seems Far Cry really burns up the 480 as if it is Furmark, it could be due to the excessive framerate....

I did record a noticeable drop in temperature with 310.90, 77c was the maximum, whilst 320.49 was 81c...

Not really sure what makes the 480 burn up in this game... may well be shaders....


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> 80s hot in a game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never get up that direction at all unless im benching. you recheck your thermal limit in whatever software your using i presume?


GPUs can take the heat. 80c under heavy load is not a lot (especially for a 480).

Since your temps were never that high, there might be an IQ setting that increased the load on the 480 (Like increased AA)....


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> brace yourself, summer is coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Bah, we southern people have great AC.
Click to expand...

+1
besides central A/C I have a windowed unit in the tech / 'puter' room..


----------



## michael-ocn

200 fps on the 480, you could try some form of vsync or framerate limit to bring the temps down... you're 480 is kicking butt with framerates like that!


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> GPUs can take the heat. 80c under heavy load is not a lot (especially for a 480).
> 
> Since your temps were never that high, there might be an IQ setting that increased the load on the 480 (Like increased AA)....


Yeah I realize what it CAN take, thats still not where I or most personally want to run it and we all notice when its not our normal, all that was included in that one sly looking smiley.


----------



## amd655

Well i have reinstalled the 320.49 drivers, as they seem to be good, the temperature thing seems to be related to Far Cry not the driver currently.

I can limit the FPS with MSI afterburner, so it is not a huge deal


----------



## oipunx

Here, seems to have lots of fixings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Release Notes



We will see


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oipunx*
> 
> Here, seems to have lots of fixings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Release Notes
> 
> 
> 
> We will see











that's a lot...


----------



## amd655

"[Fermi-class GPUs]: The maximum GPU clock is limited to 999MHz when
overclocked. [1282233]"


----------



## AJR1775

I'm pretty much foked with this GTX 780. Earliest driver that will install for me is the 320.11 and that blew up after a couple of days, we'll have to wait until this batch comes correct.


----------



## oipunx

I think I'm rolling back to 314.22


----------



## amd655

Wow.........


----------



## N2K12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> no one posted any fake drivers. what proof do you have for your claim?
> or do you think you can start your own rumour on a rumour thread?
> 
> pretty sad to need attention that bad.


Go to the nvidia site. And stop trolling my post. Attention? Are..you pretending to be an idiot? The proof is there. NO 320.39. And i did start my own thread. an i am also allowed to post here. kthanxbai


----------



## racecar56

Woah, I've been running 320.18 on my GTX 650 for a while. It's been fine, though.


----------



## N2K12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m8150n*
> 
> Card killing drivers! Lions and Tigers and Bears oh my!


hahaha yea i know right. Biggest load of rubbish ever


----------



## N2K12

340.49 utter rubbish to. Same problems as 320.39. Nvidia did not need to fix 320.18. All they have done now is created problems. sigh. Staying away from driver updates.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> no one posted any fake drivers. what proof do you have for your claim?
> or do you think you can start your own rumour on a rumour thread?
> 
> pretty sad to need attention that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the nvidia site. And stop trolling my post. Attention? Are..you pretending to be an idiot? The proof is there. NO 320.39. And i did start my own thread. an i am also allowed to post here. kthanxbai
Click to expand...

hey spanky ever heard of leaked drivers?

so there you go spanky, you got my 2 seconds of attention today, feel better?


----------



## malmental

GeForce 320.49 Driver


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> GeForce 320.49 Driver


Performance Boost - Increases performance by up to 20% for GeForce 400/500/600 series GPUs

Not bad.....


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> GeForce 320.49 Driver
> 
> 
> 
> Performance Boost - Increases performance by up to 20% for GeForce 400/500/600 series GPUs
> 
> Not bad.....
Click to expand...

Compared to which drivers? Because if it is 20% on top of the last WHQL and that had an increase over the last WHQL then DAMN that is some nice stats.


----------



## Ultisym

Well crap. the download of the .49 somehow got corrupted. So no testing with that this evening.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> GeForce 320.49 Driver
> 
> 
> 
> Performance Boost - Increases performance by up to 20% for GeForce 400/500/600 series GPUs
> 
> Not bad.....
Click to expand...




Spoiler: See how this dawg rolls WOOF WOOF!







i thought it screwed up my gaming in BL2 - but then i saw _i was still on stock clocks_ (90+ fps- no stutter/dips- downsampled- high physX)


----------



## amd655

Dunno do not care... PNY GTX 780 ordered like a boss











I do care really.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> no one posted any fake drivers. what proof do you have for your claim?
> or do you think you can start your own rumour on a rumour thread?
> 
> pretty sad to need attention that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the nvidia site. And stop trolling my post. Attention? Are..you pretending to be an idiot? The proof is there. NO 320.39. And i did start my own thread. an i am also allowed to post here. kthanxbai
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> GeForce 320.49 Driver
> 
> 
> 
> Performance Boost - Increases performance by up to 20% for GeForce 400/500/600 series GPUs
> 
> Not bad.....
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> no one posted any fake drivers. what proof do you have for your claim?
> or do you think you can start your own rumour on a rumour thread?
> 
> pretty sad to need attention that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the nvidia site. And stop trolling my post. Attention? Are..you pretending to be an idiot? The proof is there. NO 320.39. And i did start my own thread. an i am also allowed to post here. kthanxbai
Click to expand...

Compared to which drivers? Because if it is 20% on top of the last WHQL and that had an increase over the last WHQL then DAMN that is some nice stats.

and to the fake drivers thing... are you serious? Did you even look at the driver because the 320.39 drive leak is more newsworthy than 320.18 destroying people cards.

Do you find that you are impressed by the amount of posts on this thread? If so call me when you get something stickied because this thread is about as useless as this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1403029/why-booting-straight-to-desktop-on-win8-is-pointless/0_20


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: See how this dawg rolls WOOF WOOF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought it screwed up my gaming in BL2 - but then i saw _i was still on stock clocks_ (90+ fps- no stutter/dips- downsampled- high physX)


Stop playing downsampled then


----------



## Thoth420

Using the official 320.49. Noticeable framerate increase in Hitman Absolution. Way higher minimum framerate! 2 C temp increase over 320.18 but GPU usage is pegged 99% in game now(was bouncing between 95% and 99% on previous WHQL driver) so it makes sense. This is the only game I have gotten the time to test (and that I own) so far.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Using the official 320.49. Noticeable framerate increase in Hitman Absolution. Way higher minimum framerate! 2 C temp increase over 320.18 but GPU usage is pegged 99% in game now(was bouncing between 95% and 99% on previous WHQL driver) so it makes sense. This is the only game I have gotten the time to test (and that I own) so far.


WHY WHY WHY!!!!

Did you have to bring up Hitman Absolution... I lost my save when I re-installed windows and that game is so hard on the hardest difficulty and yet so AWESOME!!!

I basically forgot it existed... UNTIL NOW!

Also I only have a GTX 670 and play on a 2560x1440 monitor so a noticeable framerate increase in that game is even more reason to PICK IT BACK UP!!! GRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!

Thanks a LOT!!!

Give me your address so my Wife can write you about how upset she is that she won't be seeing me for a few weeks!

LOL!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> WHY WHY WHY!!!!
> 
> Did you have to bring up Hitman Absolution... I lost my save when I re-installed windows and that game is so hard on the hardest difficulty and yet so AWESOME!!!
> 
> I basically forgot it existed... UNTIL NOW!
> 
> Also I only have a GTX 670 and play on a 2560x1440 monitor so a noticeable framerate increase in that game is even more reason to PICK IT BACK UP!!! GRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!
> 
> Thanks a LOT!!!
> 
> Give me your address so my Wife can write you about how upset she is that she won't be seeing me for a few weeks!
> 
> LOL!


I did too was just finishing the challenges on the last mission so I could to quote Cartman in the WoW episode of South Park....."finally play the game". Ya know like on purist and be able to shoot for a max score. I don't use steam cloud as I assume you don't either. Reformat didn't bother backing anything up and gg.









If you ever want to share contracts or whatever PM me on here. I haven't gotten into that yet either.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

All I can say is I ditched the 320.18 drivers for the 320.11 drivers that come with the 780s that was causing me issues in Crysis 3, Battlefield 3, and Bioshock Infinite, and so far ive only test Crysis 3, and not only does it seem like the issues are gone, gameplay is smoother as well.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> All I can say is I ditched the 320.18 drivers for the 320.11 drivers that come with the 780s that was causing me issues in Crysis 3, Battlefield 3, and Bioshock Infinite, and so far ive only test Crysis 3, and not only does it seem like the issues are gone, gameplay is smoother as well.


In Crysis 3 did you have any issues where sometimes when a new level loaded that the entire screen would be messed up?

Also did you have any artifacts in the game?

Just wondering because I did... immediately after updated to 320.18


----------



## N2K12

2nd install 320.49 seems alot better. Seems to be an overclocked related problem. Similar to the problem some people were facing with 320.18 (pushing card to hard) If you dont push your card, they are stable. Weird way nvidia is doing things lately


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> WHY WHY WHY!!!!
> 
> Did you have to bring up Hitman Absolution... I lost my save when I re-installed windows and that game is so hard on the hardest difficulty and yet so AWESOME!!!
> 
> I basically forgot it existed... UNTIL NOW!
> 
> Also I only have a GTX 670 and play on a 2560x1440 monitor so a noticeable framerate increase in that game is even more reason to PICK IT BACK UP!!! GRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!
> 
> Thanks a LOT!!!
> 
> Give me your address so my Wife can write you about how upset she is that she won't be seeing me for a few weeks!
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> I did too was just finishing the challenges on the last mission so I could to quote Cartman in the WoW episode of South Park....."finally play the game". Ya know like on purist and be able to shoot for a max score. I don't use steam cloud as I assume you don't either. Reformat didn't bother backing anything up and gg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever want to share contracts or whatever PM me on here. I haven't gotten into that yet either.
Click to expand...

I am def going to hit you up on the contracts later on... Yeh I turned steam cloud OFF because sometimes I log into my brothers account and sometimes he logs into mine and I think it totally messed up our Skyrim saves once... I know some other games save to a randomly named folder with tons of numbers (borderlands 2 does) so it doesn't matter if steam cloud does it's thing on BL2 but anyways we don't really share accounts anymore because he has been playing RTS games and competitive FPS only games 24/7. I got bored of competitive FPS and have not enjoyed RTS since Total Annihilation from Cavedog. So stories, stealth and difficulty is what gets me off now... Metal Gear Solid 4 Sons of Liberty was my favorite game ever beat with no kills no detections less than 5.5HRs and on highest difficulty for all the big awards...

That is why Hitman is awesome to me. You could run and gun (well not on the highest difficulty) or you could sneak on through. You can KILL or you can have Compassion (or a want for more points).

I also love difficult achievements so contracts is the bomb... I also liked playing PIG in basketball or biking so contracts is kind of like that right!

LOVE IT!


----------



## Unknownm

here I was thinking I could damage my 660 ti SLi, just checked my Nvidia Control panel and running... 314s lol


----------



## malmental

glad .49 just might be working for all..


----------



## N2K12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> glad .49 just might be working for all..


Yes hopefully. Then some of the controversial trolls will have to find somewhere else to spread their..'wisdom'


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2K12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> glad .49 just might be working for all..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes hopefully. Then some of the controversial trolls will have to find somewhere else to spread their..'wisdom'
Click to expand...

LOL....


----------



## LimitedSkill

LoL i'm on a college computer right now with a beasty GT520... and right when I was reading up about this a notification on the bottom right of the screen popped up saying a new driver 320.18 is available


----------



## salle

A piece of advice:

If you have a driver that works fine and don´t need to update it because of a newly released game, leave it be!

I only installed it because i bought myself a gtx780, didn´t have any issues in gaming, but I noticed that I couldn´t find the physx installed anywhere(gpu-z didn´t recognize it either).
Had to "standalone install" an other physx version and it was OK.
Don´t know if it´s the physx that is giving the problems for some people.

When I tried to install the physx version at first, windows said network error bla bla.
Had to download Microsoft fix it tool, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971187, so it could repair the physx install problem and it went fine.

The physx version is 9.13.0325 and you can download it from guru.3D.com.
Could be worth a try, but do it on your own risk (not that there should be any if you know what you are doing).


----------



## Kand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkstar*
> 
> While I agree, that's just something we have to do as a smaller site to gain attention. It's not incorrect, just not necessarily politically incorrect. If I had said "320.18 WHQL Display Drivers are causing Artifacts", it just wouldn't get as much attention. Just a part of writing that we as a smaller site have to do for now.
> I've read rumors (nothing confirmed) that the drivers some how caused an increase in voltages. The 500 series were known to have questionable VRM's, and smaller amounts of overvolting can cause the caps to pop. Oddly enough, the only cards I can recall being damaged from the updates were 500 series.


Reminder that this thread is in the rumors section and the source is sensationalist as the author admitted.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> Reminder that this thread is in the rumors section and the source is sensationalist as the author admitted.


Sure got some traction though


----------



## intelfan

My card was artifacting with these drivers. Black screens too. >


----------



## sonarctica

320.49 beta driver is now available!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> 320.49 beta driver is now available!


late to the party... but only by a few days. A for effort!


----------



## malmental




----------



## Ultisym

Anyone else having an issue decompressing the .49s? Mine fails the decompress about 17% of the way through. Three different downloads, different flash drives for transferring, fails but states 7zip had a error. got rid of 7zip and still, opens all other drivers, same format, same package per say and no problems at all.


----------



## BBEG

There is no appreciable difference in performance between 320.18, 320.39, and 320.49 for a stock 680 in benchmarks or that I've noticed in two games. There are, however, more power spikes in the two beta drivers that I did not see in the two official drivers.


----------



## hurricane28

The 320.49 is not any good either









I updated my drivers today and play some games but in every game i get freezes and i did not have any problems with the 314.22 driver so i went back.

Their incompetence of making good drivers is becoming the most taxing to people because i hear nothing but complaints on the forum.

I hope they will fix this soon.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The 320.49 is not any good either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I updated my drivers today and play some games but in every game i get freezes and i did not have any problems with the 314.22 driver so i went back.
> 
> Their incompetence of making good drivers is becoming the most taxing to people because i hear nothing but complaints on the forum.
> 
> I hope they will fix this soon.


/yawn, been on all these drivers on 3 different NV systems. still no problems or performance gains/losses.

I'm starting to believe allot of it is user error excuse.... WHAT? MY CARD CAN'T HANDLE 1.5ghZ?!?!?! Must be the drivers!


----------



## hurricane28

dude, you do not even know if i am overclocking my card when play games or not but for your info, i do not overclock my card when playing games. Maybe you need to ask some more info before making stupid comments that not really helps









Maybe you need to read on the Nvidia thread that i am not the only one with driver issues.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> dude, you do not even know if i am overclocking my card when play games or not but for your info, i do not overclock my card when playing games. Maybe you need to ask some more info before making stupid comments that not really helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you need to read on the Nvidia thread that i am not the only one with driver issues.


i was mostly expressing disbelief that nvidia can fail this hard... Iv'e been following these threads on 5 different forums, NV, evga, here , and two other more obscure sources.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Anyone else having an issue decompressing the .49s? Mine fails the decompress about 17% of the way through. Three different downloads, different flash drives for transferring, fails but states 7zip had a error. got rid of 7zip and still, opens all other drivers, same format, same package per say and no problems at all.


7 zip beta version release has never failed me....the 9.20 whql or w/e is a failfest. Look for 9.22.


----------



## hurricane28

Okay well now you must be an expert at this than, how it is possible that when i used 320.18 and 320.49 every game i play crashes and when i get back to 314.22 line i am now on i do not have any problems?

Seems a bit odd to me but i heard that Nvidia is not the only one with driver issues because i heard that AMD has some problems as well.


----------



## m8150n

I'm on this driver now, no issues so far.


----------



## revro

i got 320.49 on my brand new gigabyte gtx 780 and aside scarce textures in heaven 3 i had no problems and i do get 99%gpu utilization so i am not cpu bottlenecked. i played bioshock infinite and tomb raider well their benchmarks twice and everything is ok,
i run heaven 3 2 times 1080 and 1440p the same for heaven 4 and valley. i also run 3d mark and 3d mark 11

780 is great, well aside the out of box 1084mhz clock instead of 1006mhz as it should be. or is that just some misreading in msi ab and hwinfo64?

i uninstalled nvidia drivers restarted pc then shut it down, replaced 660ftw for gb 780oc, turned it on, installed only driver and physx and then restarted. thankfully i have no problems, tough i got to 80Celsius with my fan curve set to 90% at 80C ...

best
revro


----------



## Jayek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i got 320.49 on my brand new gigabyte gtx 780 and aside scarce textures in heaven 3 i had no problems and i do get 99%gpu utilization so i am not cpu bottlenecked. i played bioshock infinite and tomb raider well their benchmarks twice and everything is ok,
> i run heaven 3 2 times 1080 and 1440p the same for heaven 4 and valley. i also run 3d mark and 3d mark 11
> 
> 780 is great, well aside the out of box 1084mhz clock instead of 1006mhz as it should be. or is that just some misreading in msi ab and hwinfo64?
> 
> i uninstalled nvidia drivers restarted pc then shut it down, replaced 660ftw for gb 780oc, turned it on, installed only driver and physx and then restarted. thankfully i have no problems, tough i got to 80Celsius with my fan curve set to 90% at 80C ...
> 
> best
> revro


Heaven 3 is so GPU intensive it probably wont show any CPU bottleneck. But I'd be willing to bet quite a few CPU intensive games will be bottlenecked by your current CPU especially with shadow settings in games being set to high/ultra


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i got 320.49 on my brand new gigabyte gtx 780 and aside scarce textures in heaven 3 i had no problems and i do get 99%gpu utilization so i am not cpu bottlenecked. i played bioshock infinite and tomb raider well their benchmarks twice and everything is ok,
> i run heaven 3 2 times 1080 and 1440p the same for heaven 4 and valley. i also run 3d mark and 3d mark 11
> 
> 780 is great, well aside the out of box 1084mhz clock instead of 1006mhz as it should be. or is that just some misreading in msi ab and hwinfo64?
> 
> i uninstalled nvidia drivers restarted pc then shut it down, replaced 660ftw for gb 780oc, turned it on, installed only driver and physx and then restarted. thankfully i have no problems, tough i got to 80Celsius with my fan curve set to 90% at 80C ...
> 
> best
> revro


you're running gpu benches... of course your cpu won't bottleneck... they don't utilize the cpu much (if at all)


----------



## BBEG

If you read through the 3D Mark, Heaven, and Valley threads, you'll find significant increases in FPS when comparing stock versus overclocked CPUs.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i got 320.49 on my brand new gigabyte gtx 780 and aside scarce textures in heaven 3 i had no problems and i do get 99%gpu utilization so i am not cpu bottlenecked. i played bioshock infinite and tomb raider well their benchmarks twice and everything is ok,
> i run heaven 3 2 times 1080 and 1440p the same for heaven 4 and valley. i also run 3d mark and 3d mark 11
> 
> 780 is great, well aside the out of box 1084mhz clock instead of 1006mhz as it should be. or is that just some misreading in msi ab and hwinfo64?
> 
> i uninstalled nvidia drivers restarted pc then shut it down, replaced 660ftw for gb 780oc, turned it on, installed only driver and physx and then restarted. thankfully i have no problems, tough i got to 80Celsius with my fan curve set to 90% at 80C ...
> 
> best
> revro


If you are asking why the card is at 1085 not 1006, its the stock boost 2.0 over clock. Pretty good one too.


----------



## hurricane28

Yes of course benchmarks uses CPU's -_-
bottlenecking only occurs when you have very slow CPU compare to the GPU but with the newer CPU's that will never happen anyways.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If you are asking why the card is at 1085 not 1006, its the stock boost 2.0 over clock. Pretty good one too.


i thought its just 7xx series, but i had it like that too on my 660ftw 1189mhz instead of 1137mhz boost

best
revro


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Bah, we southern people have great AC.


You got that right, Roll Tide!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> You got that right, Roll Tide!


I bleed Orange. Hook em!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i thought its just 7xx series, but i had it like that too on my 660ftw 1189mhz instead of 1137mhz boost
> 
> best
> revro


Well, i guess i can only compair this to my 670ftw's since its boost 2.0 BUT!!! I sware both of my 670ftw's would k-boost to the same clocks. Not that it really matters, iv'e yet to push these at all really.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay well now you must be an expert at this than, how it is possible that when i used 320.18 and 320.49 every game i play crashes and when i get back to 314.22 line i am now on i do not have any problems?
> 
> Seems a bit odd to me but i heard that Nvidia is not the only one with driver issues because i heard that AMD has some problems as well.


Is very true, the only difference is that when AMD had the evidence proven to them that there drivers suck they did something about it... We have yet to get anything like that from nvidia, though i haven't checked the official thread for this on there forums for awhile now. I wonder if they have said anything...

BTW, need a recommendation for free media editing software... Decided that i'm going to make some shiny 3d surround clips.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Is very true, the only difference is that when AMD had the evidence proven to them that there drivers suck they did something about it... We have yet to get anything like that from nvidia, though i haven't checked the official thread for this on there forums for awhile now. I wonder if they have said anything...
> 
> BTW, need a recommendation for free media editing software... Decided that i'm going to make some shiny 3d surround clips.


Nvidia released a new 320 beta to address bugs like those being reported in this and similar threads. They are doing something about it afaict. I haven't tried 320.49 yet, maybe this evening I'll see if metro2033 plays better with it. Right now, my non-air-conditioned house is baking hot with it being 94f (34c) out today. No gaming for me until after sundown


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Right now, my non-air-conditioned house is baking hot with it being 94f (34c) out today. No gaming for me until after sundown


you gotta work on that case airflow man. I'm in phoenix with no ac... my room gets over 40C... i was able to keep my system running with some awesome case airflow (barely)... course i do have a case with some awesome airflow too (Antec Nine Hundred two); but there was a lot of tinkering with the fans to make the airflow efficient enough to run in these temps.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Nvidia released a new 320 beta to address bugs like those being reported in this and similar threads. They are doing something about it afaict. I haven't tried 320.49 yet, maybe this evening I'll see if metro2033 plays better with it. Right now, my non-air-conditioned house is baking hot with it being 94f (34c) out today. No gaming for me until after sundown


i'm extremely disappointed in the performance my SLI-Titans are getting in Metro:LL across 3 30 inch monitors... no matter the settings my gpus don't max, and vram never goes over 2gbs, but FPS still drops down to 20-30 with 80ms + frame latency. It shouldn't be cpu bottleneck, my 3570k is stable at 4.6-4.7... The game will run just fine on max settings (without any MSAA) at 120fps... But as soon as i add on ANY super sampling fps drops into the ground.

No AC and you live in the southwest? Holy hell... I live in Miami, our house has two separate AC units.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> you gotta work on that case airflow man. I'm in phoenix with no ac... my room gets over 40C... i was able to keep my system running with some awesome case airflow (barely)... course i do have a case with some awesome airflow too (Antec Nine Hundred two); but there was a lot of tinkering with the fans to make the airflow efficient enough to run in these temps.


Well there's keeping the system cool, but then there's also keeping me cool







I go out and about on days like this. There are very few really hot days where i live (sf bay area, southbay), today is just one of them. Movie night!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i'm extremely disappointed in the performance my SLI-Titans are getting in Metro:LL across 3 30 inch monitors... no matter the settings my gpus don't max, and vram never goes over 2gbs, but FPS still drops down to 20-30 with 80ms + frame latency. It shouldn't be cpu bottleneck, my 3570k is stable at 4.6-4.7... The game will run just fine on max settings (without any MSAA) at 120fps... But as soon as i add on ANY super sampling fps drops into the ground.
> 
> No AC and you live in the southwest? Holy hell... I live in Miami, our house has two separate AC units.


I thought Metro Last Light only has SSAA (which imo is much better than MSAA)?

IF it is in fact SSAA that you are talking about and you are running 3x1440p/3x1600p, then what you are experiencing might not be implausible. SSAA (2x) renders the game at 2x your native resolution and then downsamples it to your native resolution (which you probably already knew), meaning your FPS is supposed to halve with 2x SSAA than with none. At your resolution, its already tough to get enough FPS and it doesnt get any easier if you start using SSAA.

Visually, I did not find any difference between 2x and 4x SSAA. So you can use 2x and still get almost the same quality as 4x.

Thats what I think might be causing the problem. But there's probably something more to it. Try and get the best overclocks on your cards and ensure you get 99% GPU usage on both the cards.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I thought Metro Last Light only has SSAA (which imo is much better than MSAA)?


I was using both as i didn't remember which it had, you are correct it's SSAA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> IF it is in fact SSAA that you are talking about and you are running 3x1440p/3x1600p, then what you are experiencing might not be implausible. SSAA (2x) renders the game at 2x your native resolution and then downsamples it to your native resolution (which you probably already knew), meaning your FPS is supposed to halve with 2x SSAA than with none. At your resolution, its already tough to get enough FPS and it doesnt get any easier if you start using SSAA.


I never actually knew the process behind SSAA, just that it was system rape. Thank you for the information.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thats what I think might be causing the problem. But there's probably something more to it. Try and get the best overclocks on your cards and ensure you get 99% GPU usage on both the cards.


See, this is what i do not understand, being below max usage would hint to a bottle neck some where.My ram is nice and stable at 1886, and my 3570k is also nice and stable at 4.6, I should be covered on that.

When the DLC comes out i'll look into it more. I would guess part of the DLC delay is due to the MASSIVE amount of bug reports STILL coming in from people. I have to boot the game about 3-5 times to get it to run, so i'm kind of over it at this point.

As to the OC of my card, currently i have them at 1,1171 with little effort. The bottom card trails about 20-30 behind the top card, so she gets a bit more clocks. I don't plan to even try to take them any higher until I due my x-mas rebuild. I'm still on stock bios, and will stay on stock bios until i get my third card, 1,200w psu, and a 120.4x80mm thick MoNsTa Rad. Still deciding on the case and what pwm fans to get.


----------



## skupples

?


----------



## L D4WG

Ive had no problems with this driver yet, no crashes, nothing weird, seems fine for me.

EDIT: wait sorry, im running 325.71, the Windows 8.1 drivers.


----------



## Thoth420

SSAA is much better but much more of perf hog than MSAA which is already pretty harsh. At 4x or 8x SSAA will destroy framerate. Last Light seems to use lower levels which is good since you would normally see a game with fxaa and msaa in game to choose from. Always better to use in game AA if it works well. So for games like LL if you can run SSAA by all means do. Just don't inject it into games via the NVCP and expect good performance. Also don't expect to see it in game for many titles. Crysis and Metro and Racing games mostly. Sleeping Dogs uses it and it looks fantastic.


----------



## revro

i tried in tomb raider benchmark on 780oc @ single 1440p with tressfx on + ultra
fxaa 49,5avg fps
2ssaa 32,x avg fps
4ssaa 25,3 avg fps
running 320.49 but i always uninstall restart, install clean install and since 320.xx i just install driver and physx as Thoth recommended









best
revro


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I was using both as i didn't remember which it had, you are correct it's SSAA.
> I never actually knew the process behind SSAA, just that it was system rape. Thank you for the information.
> See, this is what i do not understand, being below max usage would hint to a bottle neck some where.My ram is nice and stable at 1886, and my 3570k is also nice and stable at 4.6, I should be covered on that.
> 
> When the DLC comes out i'll look into it more. I would guess part of the DLC delay is due to the MASSIVE amount of bug reports STILL coming in from people. I have to boot the game about 3-5 times to get it to run, so i'm kind of over it at this point.
> 
> As to the OC of my card, currently i have them at 1,1171 with little effort. The bottom card trails about 20-30 behind the top card, so she gets a bit more clocks. I don't plan to even try to take them any higher until I due my x-mas rebuild. I'm still on stock bios, and will stay on stock bios until i get my third card, 1,200w psu, and a 120.4x80mm thick MoNsTa Rad. Still deciding on the case and what pwm fans to get.


Using both? How did you use MSAA? The in-game settings dont have MSAA.
Yes, SSAA takes its toll on performance, but it does more than just get rid of jaggies. Maybe its just me, but the overall image quality seemed to improve when I enabled 2x SSAA. And when you are using a Titan with a 1080p screen at 60Hz, you can afford to use 2x SSAA and still stay close to the 60FPS mark most of the time.
If by enabling 2x SSAA you are getting significantly lower than half the FPS you got without any SSAA, then there's a problem. Also, how come you are getting below 2GB VRAM usage? sounds fishy to me. 2x SSAA is supposed to double the VRAM usage too. Maybe thats very close to the 6GB limit (considering the 2GB VRAM usage to be wrong) and thats why you are experiencing the frame rate drops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> ?


Was this for me?


----------



## ez12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Nvidia released a new 320 beta to address bugs like those being reported in this and similar threads. They are doing something about it afaict. I haven't tried 320.49 yet, maybe this evening I'll see if metro2033 plays better with it. Right now, my non-air-conditioned house is baking hot with it being 94f (34c) out today. No gaming for me until after sundown


pick up a window unit or a swamp cooler.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Using both? How did you use MSAA? The in-game settings dont have MSAA.
> Yes, SSAA takes its toll on performance, but it does more than just get rid of jaggies. Maybe its just me, but the overall image quality seemed to improve when I enabled 2x SSAA. And when you are using a Titan with a 1080p screen at 60Hz, you can afford to use 2x SSAA and still stay close to the 60FPS mark most of the time.
> If by enabling 2x SSAA you are getting significantly lower than half the FPS you got without any SSAA, then there's a problem. Also, how come you are getting below 2GB VRAM usage? sounds fishy to me. 2x SSAA is supposed to double the VRAM usage too. Maybe thats very close to the 6GB limit (considering the 2GB VRAM usage to be wrong) and thats why you are experiencing the frame rate drops.
> Was this for me?


i meant, using BOTH TERMS to describe what was in the game, since i couldn't remember which one it was. I agree the strangest thing is the level of vram usage across 3 monitors... Guess i'll actually launch the game and look into it.

No, it was not for you. For some reason i double posted, so i deleted w/ ?









Edit: ANNDDDDD of course, can't even get the games bench to run now!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i meant, using BOTH TERMS to describe what was in the game, since i couldn't remember which one it was. I agree the strangest thing is the level of vram usage across 3 monitors... Guess i'll actually launch the game and look into it.
> 
> No, it was not for you. For some reason i double posted, so i deleted w/ ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: ANNDDDDD of course, can't even get the games bench to run now!


If you never launched the game, how did you monitor VRAM usage?

You may want to try posting in the Titan owners club, nvidia surround club, and maybe the Metro Last Light discussion thread. Also try contacting other surround users for advice. I'm sorry but I've no experience with Surround or SLI so I cannot help you much with the matter.

I hope you get things sorted out! Good luck!


----------



## DarkSamus

For those interested GeForce Experience just had me update to 320.49 WHQL
Quote:


> GeForce 320.49 drivers includes several fixes for issues reported with 320.18 drivers. Refer to the release notes for a full list of fixed issues.


----------



## Thoth420

Ya it got made WHQL same driver just certified. The sun died in BF3 on a few loads and the entire map was dark so I rolled back to dem killer 320.18 that works fine for me aside from not behaving with Chrome(or something I altered in its settings) so I swapped to Firefox.


----------



## BBEG

Interesting. I wonder if the WHQL version will have the same power spikes that the Beta did.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> If you never launched the game, how did you monitor VRAM usage?
> 
> You may want to try posting in the Titan owners club, nvidia surround club, and maybe the Metro Last Light discussion thread. Also try contacting other surround users for advice. I'm sorry but I've no experience with Surround or SLI so I cannot help you much with the matter.
> 
> I hope you get things sorted out! Good luck!


yeah, i didn't mean iv'e never played it man... I meant maybe i will actually get in the game(metro LL) to get some raw data, instead of what i remember off the top of my head.

doesn't WHQL just mean they payed microsoft to certify it?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yeah, i didn't mean iv'e never played it man... I meant maybe i will actually get in the application to get some raw data, instead of what i remember off the top of my head.
> 
> doesn't WHQL just mean they payed microsoft to certify it?


What application? Sorry I'm not too much of an expert.

AFAIK, generally Betas and WHQLs of the same version dont really vary much from one another, if at all. Its just that not all Betas become WHQLs, and those who want to stay on the safe side always go with WHQLs than Betas. But seeing what happened with the 196.75 and 320.18 WHQLs, even those arent always as safe as they sound.


----------



## pzed

Anyone tested 320.49 that came out on 1st July?

I read it fixes issues in 320.18:

http://modcrash.com/nvidia-geforce-320-49-drivers-official


----------



## WeRNothiNg

I have been running 320.49 since July 2nd. I have had nothing out of the ordinary happen. I have done some reading on the 320.18 problem(I was having tons of driver failures and black screens) and to get the problems to stop, simply installing the new driver may not be enough. I had to go into safe mode and do a complete uninstall of the old driver, run Ccleaner, reboot normally and install the new driver before the performance improved.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> I have been running 320.49 since July 2nd. I have had nothing out of the ordinary happen. I have done some reading on the 320.18 problem(I was having tons of driver failures and black screens) and to get the problems to stop, simply installing the new driver may not be enough. I had to go into safe mode and do a complete uninstall of the old driver, run Ccleaner, reboot normally and install the new driver before the performance improved.


I've been hesitant to install .49 after .18 didn't work out so well. Might be time to try. I'd like to get the perf boost 320 gives over 314 back.


----------



## TheSprunk

All of the issues I've seen mentioned aren't killing cards. It's just crap drivers. Roll'm back and the card works fine. Stuttering, Artifacts, lock ups, restarts and the like aren't dead cards. It's crap drivers. Roll them back, problem solved.

To my knowledge the only way drivers kill cards is by screwing the fan profile/control or if the card is already on it's last leg and the driver pushes the gpu a little bit harder killing it a little bit sooner.


----------



## michael-ocn

The killing cards thing is BS (afaict), its just some bugs. Are the bugs fixed in the .49 release?


----------



## skupples

i went 320.18 crashed REALLY hard once, video driver went, then explorer went.. So i did 100% total uninstall reverted to 314.22. I went to the 320.49 driver the day it released, iv'e had no issues since... I found out recently that my bioshock:infinite crashes are due to a software memory leak in the game.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

As far as I can tell all the problems are fixed. I have about 20+ hours of game time in on .49 and everything seems to be fine.


----------



## michael-ocn

Thank you for the sane and sober updates









edit: Installed 320.49 earlier this evening, so far so good. Valley benches well (better than 314) and didn't see any problems running Metro 2033 for a while. That game was crashing on me every hour or so with 320.18. Caveat: I'm not sure I spent of enough time in game to know that its resolved with 320.49.


----------



## TriviumKM

Still getting artifacts in Battlefield 3 with 320.49.

Issue started today after going 3 days strong without a hiccup; Nvidia hasn't fully resolved it.


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Still getting artifacts in Battlefield 3 with 320.49.
> 
> Issue started today after going 3 days strong without a hiccup; Nvidia hasn't fully resolved it.


or could be damage from the previous driver...


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> or could be damage from the previous driver...


Doubt it; never used 320.18, waited for these drivers before i installed my 770.


----------



## Thoth420

I have issues on 320.49 and none on 320.18 in BF3.


----------



## jincuteguy

So what's going on with these artifact issues with the new 700 series card? All I've seen is randomly happening to ppl.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jincuteguy*
> 
> So what's going on with these artifact issues with the new 700 series card? All I've seen is randomly happening to ppl.


My issue isn't artifacts. Here as video of another user experiencing what I did....updating from those killer drivers to the new 320.49.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3SZ_tgESn0

What happens initially will just stay on my system. So the sun is just gone along with any other lighthing. All you can see are 3d markers. It never starts to glitch out like that even if I sit there for the entire game running around.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Doubt it; never used 320.18, waited for these drivers before i installed my 770.


Even if you never used 320.18, you used a previous driver set, correct? Can still cause issues when installing new drivers.

The latest 320.49 has been doing well for me, my crashes in Bf3 are probably due to using 4xAA on 3240x1920 surround, or overclocked too high. BF3, Shogun 2, Napoleon:TW, Skyrim, Rising Storm/ Red Orchestra 2, Tf2, the occasional Empire:TW game have been good for now. On 2 Titans. No artifacting so far, I was previously on 314.22 drivers.


----------



## dustins

Just sold my 680 and picked up a 7970... no more issues in bf3.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustins*
> 
> Just sold my 680 and picked up a 7970... no more issues in bf3.


I think all of this BF3 stuff is intentional programming errors to get people ready for the move to bf3.5. These problems have been reported with AMD as well. Just not as much.


----------



## malmental

driver 320.49
GTX 780 WF3
60 min Crysis 3 non-stop
no issues including artifact nor heat.
max temp 76C..


----------



## michael-ocn

So far 320.49 has been good for me, crysis3, farcry3, metro2033 seem to be working well. Several hours of game play between those games. I haven't played BF3 in months, I should make a sight seeing trip to Nosehair Canals and get blasted from every which way while i try to remember how to work the controls in that game


----------



## malmental

I hate forgetting controls or getting them mixed up...


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Even if you never used 320.18, you used a previous driver set, correct? Can still cause issues when installing new drivers.


I installed my 770 on a fresh install of Windows so no, no previous drivers. Like i said, it was fine for a few days, now every 15 min or so i get weird texture issues / artifacts.

Settings: All low, frames uncapped, triple buffering disabled, force render ahead 1


----------



## ladcrooks

i cant believe this is still going on 1313 posts here and websites elsewhere .......?

Nvdiva - not good for business


----------



## perfectblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> i cant believe this is still going on 1313 posts here and websites elsewhere .......?
> 
> Nvdiva - not good for business


not to mention, they haven't exactly issued a recall for those affected.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> not to mention, they haven't exactly issued a recall for those affected.


i think iv'e still only seen one dead card, and that was from a fan issue. What would they recall exactly?


----------



## elreyhorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> i think iv'e still only seen one dead card, and that was from a fan issue. What would they recall exactly?


NO recalls (even if reports of dead cards were widespread). That would defeat the entire purpose of building up cash reserves to offset the cost of building a new headquarters building(s).

http://www.treehugger.com/urban-design/nvidia-joins-crazy-silicon-valley-headquarters-wars-now-triangles.html


----------



## skupples

where are the dead products? on going artifacts in BF3 is not worthy of a recall. Linking treehugger propaganda about nvidia building a super HQ. People KEEP breaking away from the topic when this is brought up. I'm not trying to be a troll.. Iv'e been following this on many threads, 99% of complaints are in bf3.


----------



## elreyhorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> where are the dead products? on going artifacts in BF3 is not worthy of a recall. Linking treehugger propaganda about nvidia building a super HQ. People KEEP breaking away from the topic when this is brought up. I'm not trying to be a troll.. Iv'e been following this on many threads, 99% of complaints are in bf3.


Treehugger or not,
People are starting to realize NVIDIA's recurring pattern of behavior- that of arrogance.

Just some examples:
Passing off the GK104 as a 'high-end' solution and charging >$500 during the initial 680 release
700-series should have been what the 600-series release was
GK104 being stuck with a 256-bit memory bus...and this is why overclocking the GDDR5 makes a difference
Locking voltages to a miserly 1.175 on the 600-series (only MSI 680 Lightning had unlocked voltage without resorting to re-flashing the BIOS if I recall)
EVGA was forced by NVIDIA to change their 680 Classified card to remove support for EVBot
MSI Afterburner 2.2.4 removes voltage control, courtesy of NVIDIA
NVIDIA forcing AIB partners to only use the Titan cooling shroud (unless you are Gigabyte)

and Club 3D decides to leave NVIDIA to join AMD. wonder why.


----------



## elreyhorus

Also, there's this:
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/4892/nvidia_s_strong_arm_tactics_how_they_treat_gpu_partners_and_media/index.html

*That's the way Capitalism is meant to be played.*


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elreyhorus*
> 
> Treehugger or not,
> People are starting to realize NVIDIA's recurring pattern of behavior- that of arrogance.
> 
> Just some examples:
> Passing off the GK104 as a 'high-end' solution and charging >$500 during the initial 680 release
> 700-series should have been what the 600-series release was
> GK104 being stuck with a 256-bit memory bus...and this is why overclocking the GDDR5 makes a difference
> Locking voltages to a miserly 1.175 on the 600-series (only MSI 680 Lightning had unlocked voltage without resorting to re-flashing the BIOS if I recall)
> EVGA was forced by NVIDIA to change their 680 Classified card to remove support for EVBot
> MSI Afterburner 2.2.4 removes voltage control, courtesy of NVIDIA
> NVIDIA forcing AIB partners to only use the Titan cooling shroud (unless you are Gigabyte)
> 
> and Club 3D decides to leave NVIDIA to join AMD. wonder why.


And all of this will lead to another Red team win soon, then NV will wake up... rinse repeat. Till then i'm happy with my sli, soon to be tri-sli titans.

We all smell the arrogance, but don't really care because they are releasing the fastest chip on the market.

also, i expect nv pricing to keep getting higher and higher out of most peoples ranges, even for competing hardware. Specially as they try to spread there wings out of just GPU's. Starting new ventures requires a TON of capitol, getting shield going was probably the most expensive thing they have ever done.


----------



## elreyhorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> And all of this will lead to another Red team win soon, then NV will wake up... rinse repeat. Till then i'm happy with my sli, soon to be tri-sli titans.
> 
> We all smell the arrogance, but don't really care because they are releasing the fastest chip on the market.
> 
> also, i expect nv pricing to keep getting higher and higher out of most peoples ranges, even for competing hardware. Specially as they try to spread there wings out of just GPU's. Starting new ventures requires a TON of capitol, getting shield going was probably the most expensive thing they have ever done.


They have more than enough cash on hand from selling Quadros and Teslas. In fact, they can price gouge corporate consumers all they want, I don't care. However, it starts to become a problem when they do it to regular consumers.

I'm glad you like your Titans. Want to know why they are selling so well? It's because professionals are buying the Titan instead of spending thousands on a Quadro. Yeah for CUDA!


----------



## TriviumKM

I stopped the BF3 artifacts from appearing by changing RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 1 to 2 in my user.cfg; not a real fix, but at least i can play again.

Posted in the Geforce forum so the driver team can hopefully look into it.


----------



## Speedster159

320.49 any good?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I think I'll stick with 314.22, at least for the time being...


----------



## deafboy

Been rocking 320.49 since release... no problems what-so-ever.


----------



## michael-ocn

Well that sucks, metro2033 just crashed really hard on me again, system reset time hard (not able to cntrl-alt-delete out of it). I don't see anything useful in the windows event log, just the event indicating the previous shutdown was not clean.

Looks like i'll be going back to 314.22 again otherwise the mutants will run rampant and we can't have that!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> So far 320.49 has been good for me, crysis3, farcry3, metro2033 seem to be working well. Several hours of game play between those games. I haven't played BF3 in months, I should make a sight seeing trip to Nosehair Canals and get blasted from every which way while i try to remember how to work the controls in that game


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Been rocking 320.49 since release... no problems what-so-ever.


320.49 is diffirent from 320.18 and should not kill my card, right?


----------



## deafboy

I have no idea, I never ran 320.18... at least I don't think I did. lol.

The issues seem to be hit or miss, but I'd say you should be fine.


----------



## DarkSamus

Anyone saying 320.18 killed there card is greatly exaggerating.
Only issues it had was texture related.
Nothing that would kill a card.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elreyhorus*
> 
> Treehugger or not,
> People are starting to realize NVIDIA's recurring pattern of behavior- that of arrogance.
> 
> Just some examples:
> Passing off the GK104 as a 'high-end' solution and charging >$500 during the initial 680 release


It was a high end card at release.
Quote:


> 700-series should have been what the 600-series release was


Everyone knows what a new technology looks like few months after adaptation, and how a refresh looks like. If you didn't wated 6xx series, you could wait a year for 7xx series.
Quote:


> GK104 being stuck with a 256-bit memory bus...and this is why overclocking the GDDR5 makes a difference


Well 256-bit is a lot, especially with DDR5. Main problem I seen was only one copy and execution engine on GTX 660, and ******ed decision not using 3GB RAM on GTX 660.
Quote:


> Locking voltages to a miserly 1.175 on the 600-series (only MSI 680 Lightning had unlocked voltage without resorting to re-flashing the BIOS if I recall)


My current problem is how can I force max voltage to 1.085 V under Linux. Asus fans are wheeny *****es above 0.52 speed, and I like completely silent gaming. Of course my card works flawlessly on 1.085, the 1.175 V under boost is absurd.
Quote:


> EVGA was forced by NVIDIA to change their 680 Classified card to remove support for EVBot
> MSI Afterburner 2.2.4 removes voltage control, courtesy of NVIDIA
> NVIDIA forcing AIB partners to only use the Titan cooling shroud (unless you are Gigabyte)


Titan should have proper aluminium shroud.
Quote:


> and Club 3D decides to leave NVIDIA to join AMD. wonder why.


Low end cards. I never used them too much. Zotac is quite a competitor anyway.


----------



## elreyhorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> It was a high end card at release.


It was a high end card only because NVIDIA made it so (since it more or less matched the HD 7970). Besides, they were to concerned with filling supercomputing orders for Teslas.
Quote:


> Everyone knows what a new technology looks like few months after adaptation, and how a refresh looks like. If you didn't wated 6xx series, you could wait a year for 7xx series.


Just because prices inevitably fall as existing technology gets older doesn't excuse NVIDIA from charging $500 for the GTX 680 when it first came out. Same goes for AMD when they first released the 7970 (>$500). So long as some enthusiasts take on a 'price is no object' approach to performance, corporations can keep charging higher and higher initial release prices while resisting pressure to lower prices over time.
Quote:


> Well 256-bit is a lot, especially with DDR5. Main problem I seen was only one copy and execution engine on GTX 660, and ******ed decision not using 3GB RAM on GTX 660.


256-bit starts to have a negative impact on performance at higher resolutions, especially with multi-monitor setups. Luckily, the GPU itself becomes even more of a bottleneck at multi-monitor resolutions.
If 256-bit is more than good enough, why would NVIDIA even bother to clock the GDDR5 to 7 GHz on the 700-series? The extra memory bandwidth matters.
Quote:


> My current problem is how can I force max voltage to 1.085 V under Linux. Asus fans are wheeny *****es above 0.52 speed, and I like completely silent gaming. Of course my card works flawlessly on 1.085, the 1.175 V under boost is absurd.


And all NVIDIA had to do was to modify the existing 600-series BIOS to allow the GPU to reach 1.2V (and also increase TDP limits). They should of had this extra performance unlocked to begin with when they first released the 600-series.
Quote:


> Titan should have proper aluminium shroud.


It looks nice, but AIB partners can probably come up with better cooler designs for enthusiasts not running SLI (or fitting a Titan into small mITX/microATX enclosures). If the Titan cooler is superior to all other cooling solutions, why would Gigabyte bother to bundle their WF3 cooler with their Titan?


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elreyhorus*
> 
> I'm glad you like your Titans. Want to know why they are selling so well? It's because professionals are buying the Titan instead of spending thousands on a Quadro. Yeah for CUDA!


Care to back this claim up?


----------



## elreyhorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Care to back this claim up?


Well, NVIDIA is marketing the Titan to be a $1000 'poor man's' Tesla (without special technical support, special drivers, overnight replacement of defective units).
http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2013/03/13/geforce-gtx-titan-cuda/

http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/05/17/nvidias-surprised-the-titan-outsold-the-year-old-gtx-690-in-just-3-months-were-not/


----------



## whyscotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elreyhorus*
> 
> Well, NVIDIA is marketing the Titan to be a $1000 'poor man's' Tesla (without special technical support, special drivers, overnight replacement of defective units).
> http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2013/03/13/geforce-gtx-titan-cuda/
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/05/17/nvidias-surprised-the-titan-outsold-the-year-old-gtx-690-in-just-3-months-were-not/


Thought so, no proof you're just assuming


----------



## elreyhorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Thought so, no proof you're just assuming


There is no way to 100% tell whether a Titan buyer is a gamer or a GPGPU/CUDA developer (or even both). So yes.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> I stopped the BF3 artifacts from appearing by changing RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 1 to 2 in my user.cfg; not a real fix, but at least i can play again.
> 
> Posted in the Geforce forum so the driver team can hopefully look into it.


Pretty sure that is the games default .ini value(or at least it is now....maybe not release). Did you install and run GeForce Experience at all?


----------



## Goran H.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Pretty sure that is the games default .ini value(or at least it is now....maybe not release). Did you install and run GeForce Experience at all?


Just wanted to comment on a l33t post. Or at least it looked like one.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> 320.49 is diffirent from 320.18 and should not kill my card, right?


neither of them will kill your card. 320.49 is rock solid on 3 of my towers since the day it popped. 480 sli tower, 580 sli tower, and this titan tower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elreyhorus*
> 
> It was a high end card only because NVIDIA made it so (since it more or less matched the HD 7970). Besides, they were to concerned with filling supercomputing orders for Teslas.
> Just because prices inevitably fall as existing technology gets older doesn't excuse NVIDIA from charging $500 for the GTX 680 when it first came out. Same goes for AMD when they first released the 7970 (>$500). So long as some enthusiasts take on a 'price is no object' approach to performance, corporations can keep charging higher and higher initial release prices while resisting pressure to lower prices over time.
> 256-bit starts to have a negative impact on performance at higher resolutions, especially with multi-monitor setups. Luckily, the GPU itself becomes even more of a bottleneck at multi-monitor resolutions.
> If 256-bit is more than good enough, why would NVIDIA even bother to clock the GDDR5 to 7 GHz on the 700-series? The extra memory bandwidth matters.
> And all NVIDIA had to do was to modify the existing 600-series BIOS to allow the GPU to reach 1.2V (and also increase TDP limits). They should of had this extra performance unlocked to begin with when they first released the 600-series.
> It looks nice, but AIB partners can probably come up with better cooler designs for enthusiasts not running SLI (or fitting a Titan into small mITX/microATX enclosures). If the Titan cooler is superior to all other cooling solutions, why would Gigabyte bother to bundle their WF3 cooler with their Titan?


The stock titan(780) cooler is the best cooler for air cooled SLI situations, if you only want single card, then the ACX dual blower is the way to go.

If you mean, 760 and 770, sure... 780 and titan are 384 bit.

Last but not least, its always funny when people start complaining about the inner workings of capitalism. As soon as NV has nothing to be cocky about, they will change there tune. This is the way of the business world, nothing wrong with it at all. When YOU are the top dog, you get to make the rules.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Pretty sure that is the games default .ini value(or at least it is now....maybe not release). Did you install and run GeForce Experience at all?


Clean Install, only driver and physx, no Geforce Experience installed.
I believe the games default for that setting is 3; people running older drivers run 1 without a problem, and i used to run 1 on my 5850 all the time without issue.


----------



## elreyhorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> neither of them will kill your card. 320.49 is rock solid on 3 of my towers since the day it popped. 480 sli tower, 580 sli tower, and this titan tower.
> The stock titan(780) cooler is the best cooler for air cooled SLI situations, if you only want single card, then the ACX dual blower is the way to go.
> 
> If you mean, 760 and 770, sure... 780 and titan are 384 bit.
> 
> Last but not least, its always funny when people start complaining about the inner workings of capitalism. As soon as NV has nothing to be cocky about, they will change there tune. This is the way of the business world, nothing wrong with it at all. When YOU are the top dog, you get to make the rules.


When the competitive balance between competitors is out of whack, you get what happens with Western Digital and Seagate after the Thailand floods- exorbitant price increases for a prolonged period of time and reduced warranties (not including the WD Black drives).

If people like paying an excessive premium for extra performance, that's fine. I'm just doing my part to educate the masses against blind brand loyalty, aka 'fanboyism'. That is all.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Thought so, no proof you're just assuming


It's fun to read, but mostly assumptions, ahah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elreyhorus*
> 
> When the competitive balance between competitors is out of whack, you get what happens with Western Digital and Seagate after the Thailand floods- exorbitant price increases for a prolonged period of time and reduced warranties (not including the WD Black drives).
> 
> If people like paying an excessive premium for extra performance, that's fine. I'm just doing my part to educate the masses against blind brand loyalty, aka 'fanboyism'. That is all.


Thank you for your lesson on Economics, you can now go teach your class (if you even teach).

I hope the latest drivers are working well for you, as you haven't even said anything regarding it in a thread about drivers. Just economic dribble that most of us stopped caring about after we graduated high school, or not at all because it has nothing to do with how the Nvidia drivers are working. For someone who praises capitalism equality, or something absurd like that, why don't you own AMD? No wait, don't tell me, a massive sale, the only reason why you'd go with Intel and Nvidia.


----------



## KaRLiToS

http://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia-display-driver-has-reportedly-damaged-gpus

Nvidia display driver has reportedly damaged GPUs


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> http://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia-display-driver-has-reportedly-damaged-gpus
> 
> Nvidia display driver has reportedly damaged GPUs


and the circular journalism continues . . .


----------



## elreyhorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> It's fun to read, but mostly assumptions, ahah.
> Thank you for your lesson on Economics, you can now go teach your class (if you even teach).
> 
> I hope the latest drivers are working well for you, as you haven't even said anything regarding it in a thread about drivers. Just economic dribble that most of us stopped caring about after we graduated high school, or not at all because it has nothing to do with how the Nvidia drivers are working. For someone who praises capitalism equality, or something absurd like that, why don't you own AMD? No wait, don't tell me, a massive sale, the only reason why you'd go with Intel and Nvidia.


The latest drivers are a definite improvement over 320.18, thank you.

I do not own AMD because at the time or purchase (May 2012), Intel and NVIDIA's components were superior to that of AMD (Crapdozer and overpriced 7950 & 7970).
If the 8350 and <$300 7950 with decent Catalyst drivers were available at the time, I might have ended up with an AMD rig.

Enough of my thread hijacking. I am done here.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> http://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia-display-driver-has-reportedly-damaged-gpus
> 
> Nvidia display driver has reportedly damaged GPUs


so, another post with the same info "some place, on a different forum, some random person claims the drivers killed there cards" No, proof. We still have only had 2-3 people post here with proof of dead 7xx series cards, and i believe that was from fan issues... I'm not fan boying, i'm asking for proof... As soon as red team releases something faster and cheaper then titan ill buy it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elreyhorus*
> 
> The latest drivers are a definite improvement over 320.18, thank you.
> 
> I do not own AMD because at the time or purchase (May 2012), Intel and NVIDIA's components were superior to that of AMD (Crapdozer and overpriced 7950 & 7970).
> If the 8350 and <$300 7950 with decent Catalyst drivers were available at the time, I might have ended up with an AMD rig.
> 
> Enough of my thread hijacking. I am done here.


lol!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so, another post with the same info "some place, on a different forum, some random person claims the drivers killed there cards" No, proof. We still have only had 2-3 people post here with proof of dead 7xx series cards, and i believe that was from fan issues... I'm not fan boying, i'm asking for proof... As soon as red team releases something faster and cheaper then titan ill buy it.


I posted this to share my findings. My intentions were not to ignite flamming or bashing.


----------



## BBEG

Karlitos, have you benched on 320.49 WHQL vs 320.18? I just confirmed a 6-7 FPS drop in .49 vs .18 in Heaven...

Or not. Fresh install shows equivalent scores to 320.18, which is more in line with what I experienced testing .18 vs .39 and .49 betas.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> http://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia-display-driver-has-reportedly-damaged-gpus
> 
> Nvidia display driver has reportedly damaged GPUs


c'mon son...
old news and mostly noobie errors..


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I posted this to share my findings. My intentions were not to ignite flamming or bashing.


I know that, i'm just trying to tell you that all of those stories all link back to the modcrash.com time line... Still, with zero proofs. At least we have proofs of when it has happened, some where in the past 1,000 pages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BBEG*
> 
> Karlitos, have you benched on 320.49 WHQL vs 320.18? I just confirmed a 6-7 FPS drop in .49 vs .18 in Heaven...
> 
> Or not. Fresh install shows equivalent scores to 320.18, which is more in line with what I experienced testing .18 vs .39 and .49 betas.


some one earlier benched 314.22 320.18 320.49, and i think one of the new win8 drivers... all within +/-1% of each other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> c'mon son...
> old news and mostly noobie errors..


I do believe some of it is legit brick card issue. When ever you release a line of cards sequenced with drivers we see posts like this. This one is different because its the titanLE.

I also believe that a huge chunk of the posts are from trolls/amd fan boys/ people trying to get out of warrrantied cards fixed. Specially on the nv/evga/ forums.


----------



## michael-ocn

> some one earlier benched 314.22 320.18 320.49, and i think one of the new win8 drivers... all within +/-1% of each other.

320.xx is definitely faster than 314.22 at running valley and 3DMark11


----------



## BBEG

I can confirm a respectable increase from 314.22 to 320.18. The newer ones and betas are all within margin of error.


----------



## SuperDeo

Hey guys this problem still exist with the new Drivers
i took video of it today but i have been having the problem for a while now









Nvidia Control Panel Version 320.49 GeForce GTX 670
Fraps Version 3.5.99

i have been having the worst time ever with most new Drivers or my video card is just broken lol but its 2013 new









i play and record my gameplay and around 4 hours mark i get this weird stuff
i only play this game need for speed world. i have steam and a few games but i don't have them installed or play them XD

i will contact EVGA and see if they have any solution for me, it looks nasty












its probably just my video card being broken







and the drivers are fine who knows


----------



## s-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperDeo*
> 
> Hey guys this problem still exist with the new Drivers
> i took video of it today but i have been having the problem for a while now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia Control Panel Version 320.49 GeForce GTX 670
> Fraps Version 3.5.99
> 
> i have been having the worst time ever with most new Drivers or my video card is just broken lol but its 2013 new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i play and record my gameplay and around 4 hours mark i get this weird stuff
> i only play this game need for speed world. i have steam and a few games but i don't have them installed or play them XD
> 
> i will contact EVGA and see if they have any solution for me, it looks nasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its probably just my video card being broken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the drivers are fine who knows


Hope EVGA does something for you, because Nvidia hasnt acknowledged the problem, basically screwing over the people who were affected.


----------



## jaredmergel

I can confirm EVGA will at lest replace cards damaged by these drivers. Have a new 690 on its way.


----------



## bryonhowley

Guess I have been lucky as I have not had any problems with my Gigabyte(Winforce 2) GTX 670 SLI. Even with the latest drivers all of my games play great. I had had a problem with the last drivers and Trine 2 but that was fixed with the latest beta driver set. I have over 240 in Steam and around 40 in Origin plus a **** load on CD/DVD and all of the ones I have played are fine. Including Need For Speed World.

The only problem I have had is with Desktop mode Surround and as it stands I do not think Nvidia has any intention to ever fix it correctly. Amd had Eyefinity correct from the start but not Nvidia. For one on both of my Crossfire Eyefinity rigs all I have to do is plug all 4 of my monitors into the primary card and CCC lets me pick which monitors are part of the Eyefinity. On Nvidia though you have to spreed the monitors among both cards and have the monitors plugged into specific ports and hope that the drivers will pick the correct monitors. As of yet, built this rig in January, I have not been able to do a 3+1 setup like on my AMD/ATI rigs. No matter how I plug them in Nvidia Control Panel disables one of my Asus 27" monitors and tries to use my Panasonic 50" 3D Plasma as one of the 3! So if I leave the Plasma unplugged and setup the 3 Asus 27" monitors in Surround and then plug in the Plasma one of the 27" monitors gets disabled! The kicker if I choose to Maximize 3D Performance I have to unplug the monitor connected to the second card and plug it into the first or I can't use 3 monitors as a extended desktop. What was Nvidia thinking when they created this mess!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryonhowley*
> 
> Guess I have been lucky as I have not had any problems with my Gigabyte(Winforce 2) GTX 670 SLI. Even with the latest drivers all of my games play great. I had had a problem with the last drivers and Trine 2 but that was fixed with the latest beta driver set. I have over 240 in Steam and around 40 in Origin plus a **** load on CD/DVD and all of the ones I have played are fine. Including Need For Speed World.
> 
> The only problem I have had is with Desktop mode Surround and as it stands I do not think Nvidia has any intention to ever fix it correctly. Amd had Eyefinity correct from the start but not Nvidia. For one on both of my Crossfire Eyefinity rigs all I have to do is plug all 4 of my monitors into the primary card and CCC lets me pick which monitors are part of the Eyefinity. *On Nvidia though you have to spreed the monitors among both cards and have the monitors plugged into specific ports and hope that the drivers will pick the correct monitors. As of yet, built this rig in January, I have not been able to do a 3+1 setup like on my AMD/ATI rigs. No matter how I plug them in Nvidia Control Panel disables one of my Asus 27" monitors and tries to use my Panasonic 50" 3D Plasma as one of the 3! So if I leave the Plasma unplugged and setup the 3 Asus 27" monitors in Surround and then plug in the Plasma one of the 27" monitors gets disabled! The kicker if I choose to Maximize 3D Performance I have to unplug the monitor connected to the second card and plug it into the first or I can't use 3 monitors as a extended desktop. What was Nvidia thinking when they created this mess!*











your a mess.....

3+1 monitors with a single or SLI set-up is a piece of cake, not sure what your deal is.
after the monitors are set up you then go into 'multiple displays' within nVidia CP and activate the 4th monitor there.

simple as that.
here's some help for you..
http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/how-to-correctly-configure-geforce-gtx-680-surround#1

not to be a jerk but if you need help let me know..


----------



## malmental

last post because this thread should now be closed....
update to 320.49 WHQL and move on, I have both my SLi GTX 770 rig and my GTX 780 rig running on them.

/thread..]


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> last post because this thread should now be closed....
> update to 320.49 WHQL and move on, I have both my SLi GTX 770 rig and my GTX 780 rig running on them.
> 
> /thread..]


an ocn member has a 760 shipped with this driver. i cannot believe it.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> last post because this thread should now be closed....
> update to 320.49 WHQL and move on, I have both my SLi GTX 770 rig and my GTX 780 rig running on them.
> 
> /thread..]
> 
> 
> 
> an ocn member has a 760 shipped with this driver. i cannot believe it.
Click to expand...

wow, me neither.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> wow, me neither.


yes, wow . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1408744/gtx-760-windforce-x3-oc-by-gigabyte-boot-problem/10

i asked the op to install it.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> wow, me neither.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, wow . . .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1408744/gtx-760-windforce-x3-oc-by-gigabyte-boot-problem/10
> 
> i asked the op to install it.
Click to expand...

that's the OP's fault....


----------



## skupples

I'm on 320.49 beta, stable since day one. went from 314.22 to 320.18 back to 314.22 to 320.49.

So... Though i would drop this little story on this thread... About 10 minutes ago i decided i was going to drop down to one monitor so I make sure I don't have k-boost on or anything and click "maximize 3D performance." my screens do there normal dance, then my main screen comes back in 800x600 with just nvidia control panel, everything else black and frozen. I shut down the tower, give it a few seconds then boot into safe mode to make sure everything is OK. Once in safe mode i find that all nvidia software has vanished from my computer. (besides download file) So, i boot back into normal windows and still zero display driver's.

This is a process i have done 100's of times with other cards, but this is only the second time iv'e taken my Titans out of surround.


----------



## zipper17

this is strange, i've been running 320.18 since released, nothing really happen to my PC, doesn't even know this issues.

but a few days ago, my PC got locked up, by using windows Live Movie maker?

everyday daily use gaming, steam game(cs, l4d, hitman,etc), watch HD, etc. nothign so far suffer Locked-up/bsod whatsoever.

how come it will kill the GPU? are you sure it is not from your own GPU?

btw just in case, i would upgrade to 326.19 tho ..


----------



## malmental

this thread needs to be put to rest......
time to upgrade to the latest WHQL and move on...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> this is strange, i've been running 320.18 since released, nothing really happen to my PC, doesn't even know this issues.
> 
> but a few days ago, my PC got locked up, by using windows Live Movie maker?
> 
> everyday daily use gaming, steam game(cs, l4d, hitman,etc), watch HD, etc. nothign so far suffer Locked-up/bsod whatsoever.
> 
> how come it will kill the GPU? are you sure it is not from your own GPU?
> 
> btw just in case, i would upgrade to 326.19 tho ..


The drivers had a bunch of issues for a lot of people, but killing GPU's was never actually confirmed. Chances are, those GPU's already had issues that were further exposed by said drivers.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> this is strange, i've been running 320.18 since released, nothing really happen to my PC, doesn't even know this issues.
> 
> but a few days ago, my PC got locked up, by using windows Live Movie maker?
> 
> everyday daily use gaming, steam game(cs, l4d, hitman,etc), watch HD, etc. nothign so far suffer Locked-up/bsod whatsoever.
> 
> how come it will kill the GPU? are you sure it is not from your own GPU?
> 
> btw just in case, i would upgrade to 326.19 tho ..
> 
> 
> 
> The drivers had a bunch of issues for a lot of people, but killing GPU's was never actually confirmed. Chances are, those GPU's already had issues that were further exposed by said drivers.
Click to expand...

+1
been saying that this entire time bro.
and to add to it, a lot of the GPU's that were having problems are had unstable overclocks and / or modded BIOS.
not all but lots of them that had problems..


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> this is strange, i've been running 320.18 since released, nothing really happen to my PC, doesn't even know this issues.
> 
> but a few days ago, my PC got locked up, by using windows Live Movie maker?
> 
> everyday daily use gaming, steam game(cs, l4d, hitman,etc), watch HD, etc. nothign so far suffer Locked-up/bsod whatsoever.
> 
> how come it will kill the GPU? are you sure it is not from your own GPU?
> 
> btw just in case, i would upgrade to 326.19 tho ..


Please let this thread die. Very few people were able to actually prove that these drivers were killing cards. Out of thousands of posts on multiple different forums i only saw i think 3 dead cards. Fan issue, fan issue, capacitor leak...

get off of 320.18, they released another WHQL like 3 days after. 320.49


----------



## malmental

I rolled my GTX 560 SC back to 314.22 anyways....









/thread]


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I rolled my GTX 560 SC back to 314.22 anyways....


me too, waiting for nvidia to sort it out... hopefully with a 326 whql release


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I rolled my GTX 560 SC back to 314.22 anyways....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me too, waiting for nvidia to sort it out... hopefully with a 326 whql release
Click to expand...

I'm speaking specifically about a GTX 560 though, are you talking about your GTX 670.?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm speaking specifically about a GTX 560 though, are you talking about your GTX 670.?


yup, with the 670, that's all i got plugged into any thing


----------



## malmental

they do seem like the most stable driver over the past few months...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> they do seem like the most stable driver over the past few months...


I would have to agree. Hopefully this NV driver rough patch is all sorted soon. I'm not hating, i'm waiting... Specifically, for stable win 8.1 & MM support.


----------



## malmental

I heard Win 8.1 and MM support was better..?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I heard Win 8.1 and MM support was better..?


I haven't really been paying attention. I had my own set of issues with the 8.1 preview that were very similar to the vanilla 8 launch, so i chalked it up to incompatibilities and the need for new drivers. It will be close to 4 months from now before i mess with updating my win8 dual boot, simply because i'm moving soon and will only be on one monitor until i get into the new house.


----------



## malmental

not sure if I told you but I lived in Sunrise and worked in Boca for years...
where you moving too.


----------



## kache

So THIS was the problem? Ffs, been fighting with it for months now. Rolled back to 314.22 and no more freezes...

Nvidia drivers becoming worse than Ati's?


----------



## icehotshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kache*
> 
> So THIS was the problem? Ffs, been fighting with it for months now. Rolled back to 314.22 and no more freezes...
> 
> Nvidia drivers becoming worse than Ati's?


Seems like just one bad driver for _some_ people. I've been using the 320.49 whql and it's been fine. There are also newer beta drivers out that I'm sure are fine.

Nvidia comes out with new drivers every 2-3 weeks or so and people complain about ONE potentially bad driver.....while you have AMD which waits months to release a new driver. I'd take the frequent driver updates over waiting months for a new driver.


----------



## BradleyW

AMD just contacted me wanting to know more about the choppy mouse issue. Good to see they are keen on fixing it.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> AMD just contacted me wanting to know more about the choppy mouse issue. Good to see they are keen on fixing it.


wrong thread..?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not sure if I told you but I lived in Sunrise and worked in Boca for years...
> where you moving too.


Rented an interim apartment on Hallandale Beach for the next two months, then we are heading due west of fort lauderdale. We were in the flight path of the FTL southern runway expansion, so we decided to sell the property before all values plummet. The plan is to pretty much demolish and commercialize all residential property west of the air port for up to 3 miles, so we didn't really feel like settling at 10c on the $ in a few years, when the black suited briefcase carrying yes man start knocking doors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kache*
> 
> So THIS was the problem? Ffs, been fighting with it for months now. Rolled back to 314.22 and no more freezes...
> 
> Nvidia drivers becoming worse than Ati's?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kache*
> 
> So THIS was the problem? Ffs, been fighting with it for months now. Rolled back to 314.22 and no more freezes...
> 
> Nvidia drivers becoming worse than Ati's?


Really? ATI doesn't even exist any more. Also, Nvidia has been doing massive amounts of work on getting solid win8 drivers, which include but are not limited to new multi-monitor options.

Very few cases were verified as "driver death" if any at all.

the 326.xx drivers are 99.97% for win8.


----------



## RipperLord

Has anyone checked their temps while the artifacts were appearing?


----------



## kache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icehotshot*
> 
> Seems like just one bad driver for _some_ people. I've been using the 320.49 whql and it's been fine. There are also newer beta drivers out that I'm sure are fine.
> 
> Nvidia comes out with new drivers every 2-3 weeks or so and people complain about ONE potentially bad driver.....while you have AMD which waits months to release a new driver. I'd take the frequent driver updates over waiting months for a new driver.


ONE?

320.00, 320.14, 320.18, 320.49, 326.19, 326.41, ALL THESE KEPT FREEZING MY gtx560!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Really? ATI doesn't even exist any more. Also, Nvidia has been doing massive amounts of work on getting solid win8 drivers, which include but are not limited to new multi-monitor options.
> 
> Very few cases were verified as "driver death" if any at all.
> 
> the 326.xx drivers are 99.97% for win8.


Then they shouldn't release them for Win7.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kache*
> 
> ONE?
> 320.00, 320.14, 320.18, 320.49, 326.19, 326.41, ALL THESE KEPT FREEZING MY gtx560!
> Then they shouldn't release them for Win7.


That's why i'm still using 314.22 and fine with that. I just don't want to bother with the grand unified win7/8 driver set it until its ready. When 326 is final, i'll take another look, until then... meh.


----------



## SainurIronfist

The 320.49 driver is also damaging my 660Ti. Just had an entire system crash when trying to watch a video, I also get frequent errors that my display driver has stopped responding. I'm going back to 314.12 again, ******* Nvidia. What are you doing?!?!


----------



## boxleitnerb

^ lol, that is a simple software problem, no physical damage.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SainurIronfist*
> 
> The 320.49 driver is also damaging my 660Ti. Just had an entire system crash when trying to watch a video, I also get frequent errors that my display driver has stopped responding. I'm going back to 314.12 again, ******* Nvidia. What are you doing?!?!


The question is more likely, WHAT ARE YOU DOING? Have you been through the proper uninstall-re-install steps? Have you checked to see if your windows is corrupt?

I highly doubt this driver or any other is killing your gpu... can this thread be closed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> That's why i'm still using 314.22 and fine with that. I just don't want to bother with the grand unified win7/8 driver set it until its ready. When 326 is final, i'll take another look, until then... meh.


, until then... meh.[/quote]

Agreed, hopefully its right around the corner.


----------



## Xin

Anyone test the 327 drivers?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xin*
> 
> Anyone test the 327 drivers?


upraded to them yesterday, working fine so far but i haven't used them that much yet...
* valley
* stalker cop
* batman ac


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> upraded to them yesterday, working fine so far but i haven't used them that much yet...
> * valley
> * stalker cop
> * batman ac


Hmm... Still going strong?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xin*
> 
> Hmm... Still going strong?


So far no complaints about the 327 driver. Survived a weekend with some gaming involved w/o tdr'ing or bsod'ing. I loaded up crysis3 and borderlands2 in addition to the games i listed earlier and those worked too.


----------



## omari79

to those 400/500 series owners who are still having big problems with these drivers,

i have a year old Win 7 install and a fresh 8 one (both 64bit)

the drivers worked perfectly on 8 but with 7, ended up causing BSODs, restarts, freezes..forcing to downgrade (again) to 314.22

so its either that i need a fresh install of 7 or that these drives (320.18 and up) are mainly geared toward 8 despite "supporting" 7


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> to those 400/500 series owners who are still having big problems with these drivers,
> 
> i have a year old Win 7 install and a fresh 8 one (both 64bit)
> 
> the drivers worked perfectly on 8 but with 7, ended up causing BSODs, restarts, freezes..forcing to downgrade (again) to 314.22
> 
> so its either that i need a fresh install of 7 or that these drives (320.18 and up) are mainly geared toward 8 despite "supporting" 7


Why even bother with those?

We are on 327.23 now.


----------



## omari79

well..because 327.23 (currently installed) has the exact same problems


----------



## Xin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> well..because 327.23 (currently installed) has the exact same problems


bummer...









Looks like AMD is back on my list.


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xin*
> 
> bummer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like AMD is back on my list.


i never seen a 700 series owner complain about these drivers..yet, a few did complained about artifacts in some games but nothing serious like what's been happening to many 400/500 series owners including me until i installed the driver on a fresh install of 8 and they work perfectly, i might even do a fresh install of 7 too and see if that solves the problem


----------



## azanimefan

the 700 owners had issues with the 320.18... pretty bad ones, bad enough many were forced to use the beta drivers included on the disk that came with their card. that said, i've not heard of too many issues for the 700 owners on the whql drivers since 320.18

but you're right, the fermi owners have been suffering since 314.22


----------



## wholeeo

They worked great for me.


----------



## skupples

I guess I was one of the lucky people. I haven't had an issue with any of the driver's post 314.22 on my sli 480 win8 tower.

People with fermi should update to win8 if they need to use new drivers. Suck's, but such is evolution.


----------



## Clocknut

I am Fermi GTX570 reference user here, I am back to using 314.22 on windows 8. (I got my 570 repaired by replacing the fried VRM)

The sec I install 570 with that driver, I got a lot of horizontal artifact lines, the next thing I know is my card is undetectable by any Nvidia driver I install/re-install.

I think because of the 320 have some issue messing with GPU voltage, it fried my GTX570 reference VRM EVEN @ stock clock! GTX570 reference VRM are already known to have weak VRM issues running near limit. 320 driver just push that limit, GTX570 reference + 320 perfect combo for disaster.









Screw that Nvidia, I have been with them since TNT2, my next card is AMD(bought Radeon 7790) & I am gonna stay there for very long time.


----------



## akromatic

has nvidia fixed this yet?


----------



## skupples

They never even verified anything. And the only truly dead cards, that were never actually linked to the drivers, were fermi series. They how ever did get 100's of complaints about artifacts in bf3.

320.18 was obviously not a very stable driver, but i don't remember any actual dead 780's, which is what some people were trying to sell...

If some one can prove other wise, with actual photo documentation, i will stand corrected.

I do remember one or two dead 780's, but I think those were fan related.


----------



## omari79

apparently it's the 400/500 series users who got shafted and i say apparently because its not confirmed, but what is confirmed is that many are still having a crash-happy experience since 320.18 up Nvidia's latest 327.23, again, this is for 400/500 series owners


----------



## Chobbit

Been using these drivers since launch and never had a problem with anything, one of the most stable with my 580's, I've used to be honest but I don't play BF3 is that were the problems are?


----------



## DarkSamus

My old GTX580 3GB card is going 100% fine in its new owners PC build with latest drivers. (no BF3 installed however)

I have since moved on to my first SLI build with 2x GTX770 4GB cards and haven't seen issues with any driver (right up to the newest beta release)


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> apparently it's the 400/500 series users who got shafted and i say apparently because its not confirmed, but what is confirmed is that many are still having a crash-happy experience since 320.18 up Nvidia's latest 327.23, again, this is for 400/500 series owners


My friend with a 570 says that the 327 drivers are fine for him, I'm going to give my 470 to a friend to try out in a few days so he'll probably test that.


----------



## skupples

Sounds about right... Read back in the thread (filter out AMD fanboy flame) and this is about the same information we were getting. I think this is why NV never released a statement involving these drivers. No specific problem was ever pin pointed outside of BF3 artifacts, and who plays battlefield games anymore?


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brutuz*
> 
> My friend with a 570 says that the 327 drivers are fine for him, I'm going to give my 470 to a friend to try out in a few days so he'll probably test that.


i am playing SC blacklist right now and it crashes randomly after an hour or 2, but my card is overvolted and while it was stable in 314.22, i will try running the game on stock voltage using 327.23 and see if it still crashes,


----------



## skupples

crashing after an hour or two sounds more like a memory leak (hoarding) then an unstable OC... But i'm a nub.


----------



## omari79

er sorry mate, didn't mean crashing, the whole system freezes and i have to do a hard reset


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> er sorry mate, didn't mean crashing, the whole system freezes and i have to do a hard reset


Strange i have no problems so far with my 660TI

Did you completely remove the previous driver and did an complete new install of the Nvidia driver?

I did had some problems too but when i completely removed the previous driver first and did an registry clean with Ccleaner, after that i did reboot and installed the driver and now i don't have any problems jet, so fingers crossed


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> er sorry mate, didn't mean crashing, the whole system freezes and i have to do a hard reset


Either way, way sounds more like a memory leak with the amount of time that passes... Let us know if it changes when you down clock.


----------



## splinterize

Oh god, my GTX 670 died for no reason two weeks ago and I was using those drivers -___________________-.

Fortunately the RMA was painless (thanks evga).


----------



## skupples

FurmaRk killed my 670's.

EVGA is #1 NV brand for a reason. That reason mostly being the RMA service, and understanding that allot of us like to poor water all over our cards.


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Either way, way sounds more like a memory leak with the amount of time that passes... Let us know if it changes when you down clock.


sure thing


----------



## 54M54R4

I was wondering why my 770 was artifacting while playing SimCity. Turned back my clocks to default settings and it still was artifacting. I downloaded the latest beta driver last night to play BF4 beta, no artifacting thus far or any other issues.


----------



## omari79

crash! or windows 8's BSOD (the one with the sad smiley







)


----------



## wermad

I've been running 320.xx for a while now. I still has three alive gpu(s)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I've been running 320.xx for a while now. I still has three alive gpu(s)


pitchers or it din hapin.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> i am playing SC blacklist right now and it crashes randomly after an hour or 2, but my card is overvolted and while it was stable in 314.22, i will try running the game on stock voltage using 327.23 and see if it still crashes,


Yeah, drive problems are tough like that because they always only occur to a few people out of everyone.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> pitchers or it din hapin.




About a week or two ago when i switched to a new psu. Crappy quality pic btw


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> About a week or two ago when i switched to a new psu. Crappy quality pic btw


whatever you say dude, that is a sexy pc


----------



## skupples

Iv'e been through that log @ least twice.


----------

